# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com >  Le Kickstarter de Canard PC est lancé !

## Ivan Le Fou

_Mise à jour:_ Objectif doublé en 24 heures, vous êtes incroyables !

Et voilà, nous avons mis notre menace à exécution : Canard PC saute sur le oueb du jeu vidéo avec un projet de site sur abonnement. Il s’agit d’une refonte complète du canardpc.com actuel (simple vitrine sans réel contenu) en un site éditorial complet proposant tout le contenu du magazine papier, sans aucune publicité, pour une somme ridicule (environ 40€ par an).


Nous lançons aujourd’hui une campagne sur Kickstarter pour financer la conception et la construction de ce qui serait le premier site de jeux vidéo entièrement indépendant des annonceurs : 0% pub, 100% indépendance.
*Retrouvez tous les détails du projet sur la page Kickstarter.*

----------


## Flad

Preums !  ::ninja::

----------


## Fizdol

Attends, déjà ils font un kickstarter, ensuite on leur demandera d'utiliser les hyper liens.

Je rappelle que la moyenne d'âge de la rédac est de 46 ans, faut pas pousser mamie sur l'A40.


Hop : https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...?ref=discovery

----------


## Pandalex

A voté !

----------


## ProXorP

Et bim, backer pour 30€. Je préfère soutenir l'initiative en prenant le pack a 30 €-plutôt que l'offre limité a 20€- :;):

----------


## Alab

Mince ya pas de version early bird pour l'abo papier+num+mug. :radin: 
Sinon très bons titres de palier !  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

A voté (comme un sale radin)

----------


## Flad

> A voté (comme un sale radin)


La même !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Ayé c'est corrigé, sinon c'est là: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...nard-pc-online

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Lien direct please ?


Déjà qu'ils ont oublié de le mettre sur leur vidéo youtube de lancement...

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Et bim, backer pour 30€. Je préfère soutenir l'initiative en prenant le pack a 30 €-plutôt que l'offre limité a 20€-


 


> Merci pigeon !

----------


## Redlight

A backé !

Tain les sous-bock ils envoient du bois  :Bave:

----------


## CptProut



----------


## Fizdol

Les frais de porc pour le mug sont de combien pour la Belgique ?


(je vais écrire *en gros pour qu'on me remarque* dans le flood)

----------


## ProXorP

Muahahaha  :;):

----------


## Alab

> Les frais de porc pour le mug sont de combien pour la Belgique ?


11€ ou 25€ (si papier ou non), c'est marqué dans le bandeau pour sélectionner le pays hein.  :;):

----------


## Fizdol

Ah ouais mais j'avoy pas cliqué moi. Cimer.
Ca fait cheros le mug.

Edit : tu bluff, c'est 11.

----------


## Alab

> Edit : tu bluff


Non.  ::ninja::  :editmaster:

----------


## Alrinach

J'ai lâché l'grisbi !

----------


## barbarian_bros

Voilà, grâce à une habile communication marketing, je me retrouve abonné à un magazine de jeux vidéos... ça m'était pas arrivé depuis au moins 10 ans.
Pack Gutenberg pris (si y'avait eu un 'early duck' avec le mug j'aurais craqué)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca monte vite.
Par contre je pense à un truc: en partant du principe qu'il y a sans doute majoritairement des gens déjà abonnés ou en passe de réabonnement qui se ruent sur le KS, est-ce que le résultat ne serait pas un peu foireux  ? Parce que du coup les abos papiers faits via le KS ne bénéficient pas au bon fonctionnement du mag standard.
Vous avez pris ça en compte dans la somme demandée ?

Edit: vu comment ça monte, la question ne devrait plus se poser d'ici peu  ::P:

----------


## Lianhua

J'espère de tout coeur que vous allez réussir  :;):  (Déjà bravo pour les 10k€ en 30 minutes)

----------


## Flyn

L'idée me parle, ET JE VEUX MON MUG.

----------


## CptProut

Pour les curieux :

Le suisvi du projet avec projection pledge par jour ect ...

----------


## BoZoin

Je suis désolé mais la prod vidéo laisse un peu à désirer. Bon c'est pas dégueu mais le plan mobile est un peu trop "mobile", le motion design assez pauvre et puis ça manque de plan de coupe.   ::rolleyes:: 
Vous avez embauché quelqu'un pour faire ça ou vous avez réglé ça avec l'appareil photo d'un membre de la rédac ? Non parce qu'il y a des gens dont c'est le métier et qui ont des prix abordables  ::ninja:: 

Bon sinon félicitation vous avez atteint les 20 000 en moins d'une heure, ça ne devrait pas poser de problème  :;): 
Je back dès que je reçois ma nouvelle carte bleu, il fallait qu'elle périme cette semaine celle là...  ::(:

----------


## Fizdol

Clairement y'a des canards sur le forum qui pourrait vous donner un coup de main niveau vidéo.


 ::siffle::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Gutenberg pression pris !
Par contre, comment sera fait le prolongement de mon abonnement ?

----------


## sissi

J'ai pas compris, c'est un fps ou un tps ?


Le mug est  ::love::

----------


## Koinsky

Congratz, les chiffres s'envolent (25K). La proposition correspond à mes attentes à 100%, j'en suis !

----------


## Kaelis

25k€ en une heure mais  ::O:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> 25k€ en une heure mais


Si on continue à ce rythme, kicktraq prévoit 500000€...

----------


## CptProut

> Si on continue à ce rythme, kicktraq prévoit 500000€...


Le truc absurde  ::wacko::

----------


## ced69

C'est bon, la redac peut partir déjeuner tranquille ! 

y aura-t-il des stretch goal ?

----------


## Fizdol

> the trend line is not an estimation or a forecast, it’s just a trend that takes the current value and casts it over the remainder of the project’s funding period. Because of the way projects initially fund, especially popular ones, the initial few days are highly skewed when casting over the remainder of the project. This is why the accuracy of the overall trend is so off-kilter the first few days

----------


## Redlight

> Si on continue à ce rythme, kicktraq prévoit 500000€...


Ouais enfin c'est juste une extrapolation des dons engendrés. Forcément quand on a 500 mort de faim qui suivent le projet, un premier palier de financement est vite atteint. Après va falloir convaincre d'autres personnes moins attentif au projet. Je m'en fait pas pour le kickstarter mais kikctraq sur les premiers jours ça veut rien dire.

----------


## Baalim

> Clairement y'a des canards sur le forum qui pourrait vous donner un coup de main niveau vidéo.


 De qui peut-il bien parler ?  ::siffle::  aussi

----------


## Olorin

Moins d'une heure, les early birds sont déjà tous partis.
Vu que le site ne m'intéresse pas plus que ca (à part éventuellement pour les archives) et qu'il me reste au moins 20 numéros sur mon abonnement actuel je penses que je vais m'abstenir et attendre la période de renouvellement standard de mon abonnement (ou je verrais selon mon budget en fin de mois).

Mais je soutiens moralement.

----------


## Narushima

Bon, on est quasiment à la moitié en quelques heures, ça m'a l'air plutôt bien parti, sans vouloir faire l'optimiste.

----------


## Kolik

ReAbo papier + site fait. Même si au final je ne vais que rarement sur le site. Je comprend néanmoins que cela intéresse certains. Après, avoir les articles dispos au fur et a mesure, je pige pas ce qui restera au magazine papier au bout de 15 jours... Si tu as lu 90% des articles en ligne...

----------


## ced69

Coin ! 

 50% du financement (soit 30K€ ) en 1h30. :;):

----------


## banditbandit

> ReAbo papier + site fait. Même si au final je ne vais que rarement sur le site. Je comprend néanmoins que cela intéresse certains. Après, avoir les articles dispos au fur et a mesure, je pige pas ce qui restera au magazine papier au bout de 15 jours... Si tu as lu 90% des articles en ligne...


Rien !  ::trollface::

----------


## Fizdol

> ReAbo papier + site fait. Même si au final je ne vais que rarement sur le site. Je comprend néanmoins que cela intéresse certains. Après, avoir les articles dispos au fur et a mesure, je pige pas ce qui restera au magazine papier au bout de 15 jours... Si tu as lu 90% des articles en ligne...


Y'aura pas TOUT avant hein, juste certains trucs.
Et d'autres, des rajouts, pour justifier son existence aux yeux des afficionados du papier toilettes.

Mais tout sera progressif et ils équilibreront. Mais ça amènera des abonnés virtuels qui n'auraient de toute façon pas acheté un mag papier.

En fait on verra dans deux/trois ans si ça fonctionne ou pas.

----------


## MrLampkin

Hopla, don effectué, j'espère que vous pourrez partir aux Baléares.

----------


## Catel

D'ici ce soir les stretch goals  ::trollface:: 

75 000: un Twitch exclusif de Casque montant un Lego Star Wars de l'Etoile Noire grandeur nature
100 000: une slashfic yaoi Ivan x Daniel Schneidermann écrite par Laurent Gaudé
125 000: une copie de Söldner offerte à chaque backer
150 000: Boulon revient comme pigiste dans une rubrique de tests de saucisses
175 000: un remix de la Balunga par Nets et Pipo
200 000: achat d'une publicité full front + popup obligatoire sur la homepage de Gameblog

----------


## Laya

N'oublions pas aussi que même si un abonné papier passe virtuel, d'un point de vue apport, c'est pas forcement mauvais pour Cpc.

----------


## Frypolar

> 200 000: achat d'une publicité full front + popup obligatoire sur la homepage de Gameblog


 :Bave:

----------


## Thalack

> Gutenberg pression pris !
> Par contre, comment sera fait le prolongement de mon abonnement ?


Pareil. Si j'ai bien compris, le prolongement sera effectif une fois l'objectif atteint et le site lancé en décembre. Pour les numéros entre maintenant et décembre, il faudra passer par la boutique.
Exemple : il me reste 9 numéros dans mon abo qui court jusqu'à septembre. Je me réabonne en septembre normalement et en décembre j'aurai une prolongation d'un an

----------


## Laya

Moi je sens venir le champagne chez Cpc.  ::P:

----------


## Kid A

voilà voilà... j'ai donné des sous... hé! C'est possible d'avoir un t shirt à la place du mug?  ::ninja::  (joke inside)
Ou les deux vu que vous allez être couvert d'or...  :B):

----------


## Lianhua

> 200 000: achat d'une publicité full front + popup obligatoire sur la homepage de Gameblog

----------


## Fizdol

Des néons ?

 :Facepalm:

----------


## TKN Jez

Hop projet soutenu!!

----------


## Narushima

> Des néons ?


C'est pour le côté futuristique.

----------


## Baalim

On a trop de fric. On abandonne l'idée d'un site payant et on développe un jeu mobile / facebook avec les sous  ::lol::

----------


## Ruvon

RHAAAAAA !!

Tant pis, ma carte est pas acceptée sur Kickstarter et Paypal non plus  ::'(:   ::cry:: 

Va falloir que je trouve un canard avec qui m'arranger pour le rembourser par Paypal ensuite...  ::siffle::  Heureusement qu'on me connait pas trop sur cette partie du forum, j'ai une chance  ::ninja::

----------


## Thrim

Je comprends pas, le pledge avec un mug s'appelle Pression, mais on va quand même pas boire nos bières dans un mug ? Je veux une chope !  ::ninja::  Remboursez !

(bon, j'ai quand même backé bien entendu)

----------


## waxk0

Y'a carrément Canard PC Online qui trend sur Twitter. Incroyab'...

----------


## Crackhead Funky

J'en suis.
Incroyable la vitesse où ça part.

----------


## MathieuC

Je viens donner mon obole. Je suis curieux de savoir à combien d'euros le kickstarter va se terminer.  ::):

----------


## Darkath

trending towards 800k  ::trollface::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ça n'a pas été relevé (en tout cas pas par moi) mais du coup l'abonnement papier annuel revient à 70 euros, au lieu de 74 pour un *ré*-abonnement classique - et 78 euro pour un abonnement "primitif".

Ça mets donc le premier abonnement moins cher que le ré-abonnement : pour les gens ne s'étant pas encore abonné, une super opportunité !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> D'ici ce soir les stretch goals 
> 
> 75 000: un Twitch exclusif de Casque montant un Lego Star Wars de l'Etoile Noire grandeur nature
> 100 000: une slashfic yaoi Ivan x Daniel Schneidermann écrite par Laurent Gaudé
> 125 000: une copie de Söldner offerte à chaque backer
> 150 000: Boulon revient comme pigiste dans une rubrique de tests de saucisses
> 175 000: un remix de la Balunga par Nets et Pipo
> 200 000: achat d'une publicité full front + popup obligatoire sur la homepage de Gameblog


300 000: création d'une Corvette CPC dans Star Citizen  ::ninja::

----------


## Peysh

Et un mug pour moi.

Je tiens à dire que j'étais visonnaire quand je disais qu'il y avait de la place sur le marché ! Il y a deux ans déjà !

Bon, je prédisais une croissance à l'étranger, mais il faut bien commencer quelque part pour conquérir le monde.

----------


## Narushima

À 500 000 ils engagent Peter Molyneux pour la comm.

----------


## Fizdol



----------


## dway

*Edit* : moi y'en a pas vu toutes les infos avant de l'ouvrir, voir plus bas.

Ca sent bon ce projet.
Suis juste etonné du tarif.
60 000 boules pour un site comme celui qui est prevu, c'est carrement cher payé.
Je dis ca en connaissance de cause, j'en ai deja developpé de cette envergure, et ca va pas chercher plus loin que 40 000€, et je parle de site super customisé, avec outils metiers, basé sur Wordpress.
Ca me fait mal au canard  :Gerbe:

----------


## Peysh

> Ca sent bon ce projet.
> Suis juste etonné du tarif.
> 60 000 boules pour un site comme celui qui est prevu, c'est carrement cher payé.
> Je dis ca en connaissance de cause, j'en ai deja developpé de cette envergure, et ca va pas chercher plus loin que 40 000€, et je parle de site super customisé, avec outils metiers, basé sur Wordpress.
> Ca me fait mal au canard


la moitié des 60k va à autre chose que le site.

----------


## Lianhua

> Ca sent bon ce projet.
> Suis juste etonné du tarif.
> 60 000 boules pour un site comme celui qui est prevu, c'est carrement cher payé.
> Je dis ca en connaissance de cause, j'en ai deja developpé de cette envergure, et ca va pas chercher plus loin que 40 000€, et je parle de site super customisé, avec outils metiers, basé sur Wordpress.
> Ca me fait mal au canard


Justement c'est très bien expliqué sur ce petit diagramme...  ::happy2::

----------


## Frypolar

> Ca sent bon ce projet.
> Suis juste etonné du tarif.
> 60 000 boules pour un site comme celui qui est prevu, c'est carrement cher payé.
> Je dis ca en connaissance de cause, j'en ai deja developpé de cette envergure, et ca va pas chercher plus loin que 40 000€, et je parle de site super customisé, avec outils metiers, basé sur Wordpress.
> Ca me fait mal au canard


T’as lu un peu plus bas sur la page Kickstarter le pourquoi du montant ? A priori 55% du montant va dans le site en lui-même, vu ce que tu dis ça semble pas scandaleux.

----------


## Flad

Bon j'ai uppé mon back en passant d'un "early duck" à "nomade assoiffé".

----------


## Narushima

> Bon j'ai uppé mon back en passant d'un "early duck" à "nomade assoiffé".


Moi j'ai kiffé mon flex sur la vibe.

----------


## dway

Yoops, mea culpa, etant au fin fond de la cambrousse, les images ne se chargent pas, j'avais pas vu  ::|: 
Ok, tout va bien mon canard se redresse, merci pour le pointage de doigt  :Mellow2:

----------


## ricochet

Un mug pour le bureau pour ma part, je pense que le financement initial sera plié ce soir.

----------


## Flad

> Moi j'ai kiffé mon flex sur la vibe.


En effet, à la relecture je me suis choqué moi même  :^_^: 
Je le laisse pour la postérité :P

----------


## Peysh

OU EST LE STRETCH GOAL "RÉOUVERTURE DU TOPIC DE L'ACTU" ??  :Angry:

----------


## Alab

> D'ici ce soir les stretch goals 
> 
> 75 000: un Twitch exclusif de Casque montant un Lego Star Wars de l'Etoile Noire grandeur nature
> 100 000: une slashfic yaoi Ivan x Daniel Schneidermann écrite par Laurent Gaudé
> 125 000: une copie de Söldner offerte à chaque backer
> 150 000: Boulon revient comme pigiste dans une rubrique de tests de saucisses
> 175 000: un remix de la Balunga par Nets et Pipo
> 200 000: achat d'une publicité full front + popup obligatoire sur la homepage de Gameblog


Faut ajouter le retour de Rabot dans les goals aussi.  :Emo:

----------


## Setzer

Bon, réabo d'un an + pack Gutemberg pression : fait.

Je mangerai des pâtes les 2 prochaines semaines en votre honneur!  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

Et dire que 3 mois après son lancement le site sera mort  ::ninja:: .

----------


## gizmhail

En plus, là on ne parle que de frais. Mais l'air de rien, pour ceux qui prennent un réabonnement papier, dans un an, ça fera des sous en moins qui rentrent pour CPC comme on aura pas besoin de se réabonner, il faut aussi prendre compte ça. Donc heureusement qu'il y a de la marge par rapport au dev seul du site  ::): 

Bon, ensuite, même s'il avait fallu toutes les années payer une année d'avance, je n'aurais pas eu de remord vu la qualité de ce canard scandaleux <3

Donc très content d'avoir pris une Gutemberg pression : je sais qu'il y a un peu de marge par rapport au réabonnement seul, donc ça fait des sous pour le cœur du projet web  :^_^:  

Et trop hâte d'avoir les archives numériques, j'en rêvais : à chaque fois que je cherchais un test même récent dans les CPC, je galèrais pour le retrouver. Là, ca va être aussi pratique que Noco pour Nolife !

----------


## Flipmode

Y'aura une section topic du cœur ?

----------


## Flad

Impressionnant aussi de voir que le pack 5 à sec soit déjà épuisé et qu'il y a 1 packnama papers de parti  ::O:

----------


## Jaycie

> Impressionnant aussi de voir que le pack 5 à sec soit déjà épuisé et qu'il y a 1 packnama papers de parti


Ah?

Ouais y'a des riches qui lisent CPC  ::P:

----------


## Chartreuse

Backé! Ca fait longtemps que j'attendais ça. Dommage que CPC Hardware, que je lis avec avidité, ne soit pas inclus, mais bon je comprends que ce ne soit pas la priorité.

----------


## DaftPounky

Backé aussi ! Curieux de voir jusqu'à combien ça va monter :tired:

----------


## LtBlight

C'est backé pour le pack Gutenberg. A quand un Stretch Goal spécial reliures?  ::cry::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Pareil. Si j'ai bien compris, le prolongement sera effectif une fois l'objectif atteint et le site lancé en décembre. Pour les numéros entre maintenant et décembre, il faudra passer par la boutique.
> Exemple : il me reste 9 numéros dans mon abo qui court jusqu'à septembre. Je me réabonne en septembre normalement et en décembre j'aurai une prolongation d'un an


J'ai bien compris le principe des abonnements en anticipations. j'avais pris 4 ans lors de la campagne pour remplir les caisses de CPC.
Mais là, il va falloir gérer chaque backer qui s'abonne en prolongement d'abonnement.

Donc soit c'est manuel avec une demande à chaque backer, soit c'est automatique avec un code à entrer dans la boutique par exemple.

----------


## reveur81

> *Edit* : moi y'en a pas vu toutes les infos avant de l'ouvrir, voir plus bas.
> 
> Ca sent bon ce projet.
> Suis juste etonné du tarif.
> 60 000 boules pour un site comme celui qui est prevu, c'est carrement cher payé.
> Je dis ca en connaissance de cause, j'en ai deja developpé de cette envergure, et ca va pas chercher plus loin que 40 000€, et je parle de site super customisé, avec outils metiers, basé sur Wordpress.
> Ca me fait mal au canard


Et moi j'ai déjà vu une page facturée 15k€. Du coup c'est pas cher payé s'il y a plus de 4 pages ! :LeDebat:

----------


## Peysh

> trending towards 800k


€986,832 

Si avec ça on a pas un topic de l'actu en or massif avec des salles de bain en marbre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> 125 000: une copie de Söldner offerte à chaque backer


Le savriez-vous : La quasi-totalité des membres de la rédaction ont toujours leur copie de Söldner, avec interdiction de s'en débarasser.

Never forget.






> OU EST LE STRETCH GOAL "RÉOUVERTURE DU TOPIC DE L'ACTU" ??


Ouais!  :Cell: 
...
Attendez...  :tired:

----------


## Kaelis

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/65d0148...a9e8d66201.jpg
> 
> Des néons ?


Il est en liberté le type qui a peint les tours de fenêtres en vert?

----------


## reveur81

J'étais venu pour féliciter l'équipe. Le trending donné à près de 1 million sur Kicktraq, je pense que vous déjà sortir le champagne !

----------


## Lianhua

Objectif rempli à 75%, dernière ligne droite  ::):

----------


## CptProut

> Attendez...


Un topic prenium du coeur  :Emo: 

un stretch goal pour le retour de Kenshi

----------


## Larry Coche

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/65d0148...a9e8d66201.jpg
> 
> Des néons ?


 ::w00t:: 
RDJ: Laurent Baffie bosse à cpc. 
 ::lol:: 

Au fond à gauche de l'image.

----------


## tenshu

> 60 000 boules pour un site comme celui qui est prevu, c'est carrement cher payé.


Ca depend complètement mais globalement ... non.




> Je dis ca en connaissance de cause, j'en ai deja developpé de cette envergure, et ca va pas chercher plus loin que 40 000€, et je parle de site super customisé, avec outils metiers, basé sur Wordpress.


Haha  :^_^: 



Le camembert prévoit 33K€ TTC pour réaliser le site.
Au tarif journalier d'une agence web c'est un projet d'un mois environ pour tous les postes (graphisme, gestion de projet, dev, etc.).

----------


## Alab

> J'étais venu pour féliciter l'équipe. Le trending donné à près de 1 million sur Kicktraq, je pense que vous déjà sortir le champagne !


Mais ça se réalise au moins leur trending généralement ou ya que moi qui trouve ça un peu débile ?  ::unsure::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Le savriez-vous : La quasi-totalité des membres de la rédaction ont toujours leur copie de Söldner, avec interdiction de s'en débarasser.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/a4f9...16990220a0.jpg
> Never forget.


Mais il en reste combien vraiment ?
A l'époque où la rédac était à Nation, ça prenait une étagère d'armoire si ma mémoire est bonne.

En tout cas, j'ai toujours le mien que j'avais gagné au concours. :souvenirs:

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais ça se réalise au moins leur trending généralement ou ya que moi qui trouve ça un peu débile ?


C'est débile avec simplement les données d'une demi journée.

----------


## Fizdol

> Mais ça se réalise au moins leur trending généralement ou ya que moi qui trouve ça un peu débile ?





> the trend line is not an estimation or a forecast, it’s just a trend that takes the current value and casts it over the remainder of the project’s funding period. Because of the way projects initially fund, especially popular ones, the initial few days are highly skewed when casting over the remainder of the project. This is why the accuracy of the overall trend is so off-kilter the first few days



http://blog.kicktraq.com/why-you-sho...grain-of-salt/

----------


## tenshu

> Mais ça se réalise au moins leur trending généralement ou ya que moi qui trouve ça un peu débile ?


Le trending non, c'est plus intéressant de voir l'onglet 'projection' a partir de demain, qui donnera une fourchette haute et basse au jour le jour.

----------


## Alab

> http://blog.kicktraq.com/why-you-sho...grain-of-salt/


Oui bah c'est bien ce que je pensais, donc c'est un peu nunuche de vouloir sortir le champagne pour une barre qui signifie rien. Mieux vaut le sortir parce que l'objectif sera sans doute atteint aujourd'hui. ^^"

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Mais il en reste combien vraiment ?
> A l'époque où la rédac était à Nation, ça prenait une étagère d'armoire si ma mémoire est bonne.


Pratiquement un par personne. Un privilège de l'ancienneté.

----------


## Molina

Vous pouvez pas l'épingler sur tous les sous-forums votre kickstarter ? Comme avec Humanoïd en son temps ?  :tired:  


J'dis ça, j'dis rien.

----------


## EvilGuinness

Backé, avec confiance. Contrairement à ceux qui ont tenté des modèles payants un peu foireux et à l'arrache, ici j'ai l'impression qu'on est dans le même modèle que Hearthstone - la grosse masse de pognon en moins : un produit qui marche et qui naturellement s'étend vers d'autres moyens de diffusion et plateformes. On verra bien !

----------


## Flad

> Vous pouvez pas l'épingler sur tous les sous-forums votre kickstarter ? Comme avec Humanoïd en son temps ?  
> 
> 
> J'dis ça, j'dis rien.


T'as vu comment a fini Humanoïde ?  :tired:

----------


## Redlight

75% de l'objectif atteint en 4 heures, tranquille CPC  :Cigare:

----------


## Alab

En tout cas je dis aussi bravo pour le boulot de comm' quand même. Car la promo du kickstarter avant pour annoncer son lancement, prendre le temps d'expliquer/rassurer et faire monter la mayonnaise pour que ça explose dès le départ... Comme ça vous êtes bien mis en valeur un peu partout pour votre réussite rapide et ainsi ça amène le chaland sur votre projet donc plus de thunes, je dis bravo.  :Clap:

----------


## Larry Coche

Macron a backé je crois.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Vous pouvez pas l'épingler sur tous les sous-forums votre kickstarter ? Comme avec Humanoïd en son temps ?  
> 
> 
> J'dis ça, j'dis rien.

----------


## Kaelis

Je vais participer mais étant déjà habitué à la version papier chez mon kiosquier fou, j'offrirai les abonnements à des amis.
Par contre le mug, je me le garde  :Cigare:

----------


## Peysh

> Vous pouvez pas l'épingler sur tous les sous-forums votre kickstarter ? Comme avec Humanoïd en son temps ?  
> 
> 
> J'dis ça, j'dis rien.


C'est cross plateformes avec un thread en première page sur /r/France sur reddit déjà

----------


## Redlight

Par contre vu que vous avez budgéter complètement le projet, on peut se demander de ce que vous comptez faire de la thune supplémentaire si le cas se présente (et c'est bien parti pour)

----------


## Fizdol

Redistribution aux familles des victimes.

----------


## Frypolar

> http://i.imgur.com/mCIZ6eK.gif


Sinon pour la 3e fois je propose un habillage sur le forum, non cliquable, qui affiche un lien vers le kickstarter avec un lapin coolyesque  :tired:  Parce que les forums épinglés je suis pas certain de l'effet...

----------


## Narushima

> Par contre vu que vous avez budgéter complètement le projet, on peut se demander de ce que vous comptez faire de la thune supplémentaire si le cas se présente (et c'est bien parti pour)


Ce sera pour la webcam de la rédac, et une distribution massive de Soldner.

----------


## Molina

> Sinon pour la 3e fois je propose un habillage sur le forum, non cliquable, qui affiche un lien vers le kickstarter avec un lapin coolyesque  Parce que les forums épinglés je suis pas certain de l'effet...


Oui, ça c'est mieux, mais ça donne dix fois plus de boulot.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Sinon pour la 3e fois je propose un habillage sur le forum, non cliquable, qui affiche un lien vers le kickstarter avec un lapin coolyesque  Parce que les forums épinglés je suis pas certain de l'effet...


C'est pris en compte, on va voir ce qu'on peut faire avec ça, les messages épinglés, les signatures et en dernier recours, venir frapper à la porte de chaque utilisateur du forum pour lui dire "_Bonjour, c'est pour vous parler de Canard PC_."

----------


## Alab

Oui voila, oubliez pas l'envoi à la mail-list des utilisateurs du forum.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yldaris

Félicitations à l'équipe !
Depuis 2007 je vous lis, et vous soutiens, alors hop, une petite contribution de 90€ ne devrait pas faire de mal ! (mes comptes au panama sont gelés, sinon j'aurais pu faire plus!)
Bref, bon courage à vous pour la suite, et restez vous-même ! Donnez au numérique le magazine du jeu vidéo qu'il mérite !

----------


## PrinceGITS

> venir frapper à la porte de chaque utilisateur du forum pour lui dire "_Bonjour, c'est pour vous parler de Canard PC_."


Vous avez les adresses de tous les membres du forum ? :con:

----------


## Fizdol

> Félicitations à l'équipe !
> Depuis 2007 je vous lis, et vous soutiens, alors hop, une petite contribution de 90€ ne devrait pas faire de mal ! (mes comptes au panama sont gelés, sinon j'aurais pu faire plus!)
> Bref, bon courage à vous pour la suite, et restez vous-même ! *Donnez au numérique le magazine du jeu vidéo qu'il mérite !*


Fais gaffe avec ce genre de phrase.

----------


## Lianhua

> Venir frapper à la porte de chaque utilisateur du forum pour lui dire "_Bonjour, c'est pour vous parler de Canard PC_."


Pourquoi on a pas ça ? Ça nous changerait des Témoins de Jéhovah...  ::'(:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> C'est pris en compte, on va voir ce qu'on peut faire avec ça, les messages épinglés, les signatures et en dernier recours, venir frapper à la porte de chaque utilisateur du forum pour lui dire "_Bonjour, c'est pour vous parler de Canard PC_."


Sinon, une petit bannière pour les signatures.
Je viens d'ajouter su texte avec le lien. Mais ce n'est pas top... En plus de faire plus des 2 lignes réglementaires.

----------


## Peysh

:WTF:

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Je pense que le pic de backers sera ce soir, perso je peux pas backer avant d'être rentré du bureau donc je paierais ma dîme ce soir  ::):

----------


## ldu1971

Dans années que je vous lis (quasi depuis le début), fan inconditionnel, mais jamais abonné (ma libraire est mignonne ^^).

Jamais inscrit sur kickstarter, jamais backer d'aucun projet.

En quelques clicks, me voilà abonné au plus grand magazine francophone existant (tous sujets confondus s'entend) et backer d'un projet kickstarter pour la 1ère fois.

Il m'était impossible de passer à côté de ça !

Je vous aime les gars !  ::love::

----------


## Fizdol

> Je pense que le pic de backers sera ce soir, perso je peux pas backer avant d'être rentré du bureau donc je paierais ma dîme ce soir


 :haha: 

 ::O: 






 :Bave:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Dans années que je vous lis (*quasi depuis le début*), fan inconditionnel, mais jamais abonné (*ma libraire est mignonne* ^^).


Elle n'a pas vieilli ?

----------


## Kaelis

Est-ce que vous allez vous faire racheter par Facebook?  :tired:

----------


## Sylvestre

Et un Gutenberg pression qui marche ! 
Je pourrai ce soir trinquer à la réussite de la campagne avec mon numéro 1 de cpc, celui imprimé sur pq et dont les pages se sont décollées (bande d'escrocs !). 

S'il y a la reprise d'humanoide dans les SG je double la mise.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Je vous aime les gars !

----------


## Flad

1/3 des backers pour lesquels c'est le 1er soutien via KS (dont moi).
C'est beau !

----------


## Nathan Adler

Lecteur depuis le numéro 1 (oui, Môsieur), j'ai dû louper un ou deux numéros en tout et pour tout (et je m'en flagelle encore le postérieur). A chaque changement d'équipe, crainte, stupeur, désespoir, et finalement joie... 
Bref, merci pour tout. 
Je back et je mate (hum).
Longue à vie à Canardpc.

----------


## Peysh

> 1/3 des backers pour lesquels c'est le 1er soutien via KS (dont moi).
> C'est beau !


idem.  ::unsure::

----------


## ldu1971

> Elle n'a pas vieilli ?


 :^_^: 

j'ai pensé à le préciser, mais tu t'en es chargé pour moi !

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> Fais gaffe avec ce genre de phrase.


Mais encore ?

----------


## Maomam

Pas encore les 60K, mais vous attendez quoi ?!

----------


## Narushima

Plus que 23 jours ! Vont-ils y arriver ??!!?!?

Mais sans déconner, vous allez faire quoi de l'argent en rab ?

----------


## Agano

Je ne baque pas perso, je préfère acheter mon CPC avec mon paquet de tabac tous les quinze jours pour le bouquiner tranquilou dans un fauteuil, mais je soutiens l'idée  ::): 

Ca a l'air de marcher du feu de dieu, même pas une heure que c'est lancé et c'est déjà financé. Vous avez failli battre le record de Chroma les gars!

----------


## Vaaahn

J'ai pas de CB  ::cry:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Et je vois ma meuf que demain soir pour taxer la sienne  ::cry::

----------


## Ruvon

> Pas encore les 60K, mais vous attendez quoi ?!


De rentrer du taf pour spammer des gens pour que je trouve un moyen de backer malgré ma CB de pauvre qui passe pas sur KS  :tired:

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> J'ai pas de CB


 :haha: 

Pourquoi KS ne propose pas paypal d'ailleurs ?

----------


## ian0delond

Si on ne me promet même pas que ce projet sera le Dark Soul du journalisme web du jeu vidéo jamais que je back.

----------


## Maomam

Y a moyen que les backers deviennent actionnaires et qu'on récupère un % du surplus de l'argent pledgé ?
Sinon vous pouvez mettre un DVD avec des démos et des trainers dans les prochains CPC  ::ninja::

----------


## DdsT

> Plus que 23 jours ! Vont-ils y arriver ??!!?!?
> 
> Mais sans déconner, vous allez faire quoi de l'argent en rab ?


Des peluches ! Des peluches !

----------


## ced69

J'attends avec hâte le prochain message officiel d'Ivan / de la redac sur la première journée de c*h*ampagne     campagne      ::XD::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Pourquoi KS ne propose pas paypal d'ailleurs ?


J'ai un Paypal, mais jamais de sous dessus.
Retour case départ : elle arrive quand cette p*tain de CB ?

----------


## tenshu

> Pourquoi KS ne propose pas paypal d'ailleurs ?


Par ce que ça rajouterais des frais et que ça serait moins facile pour eux de pécho leur comm.
Aussi KS débite à la fin de la campagne et je crois pas que paypal permette ce genre d'autorisation de paiement différé.

C'est déjà tout ça qui fait qu'ils ont lâché les paiements via amazon.

----------


## madoxav

Bien vu la tenue de camouflage à base d'Oculus Rift derrière Ivan!

----------


## madgic

> 1/3 des backers pour lesquels c'est le 1er soutien via KS (dont moi).
> C'est beau !


Idem  :;):

----------


## Narushima

> Bien vu la tenue de camouflage à base d'Oculus Rift derrière Ivan!


C'est pour s'immerger dans le journalisme total.

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est pris en compte, on va voir ce qu'on peut faire avec ça, les messages épinglés, les signatures et en dernier recours, venir frapper à la porte de chaque utilisateur du forum pour lui dire "_Bonjour, c'est pour vous parler de Canard PC_."


Avec un message épinglé vous ne touchez pas ceux qui se basent sur leurs abonnements aux topics,  ceux qui se foutent des topics épinglés et les utilisateurs non-enregistrés pour qui ce ne sera qu'un topic non lu parmi beaucoup d'autres. Avec les emails vous ratez tous les utilisateurs non-enregistrés et ceux qui vous ont mis en spam. 

En collant une couleur unie de fond avec une image par dessus mentionnant l'adresse réduite vous touchez tous les utilisateurs du forum sauf les trois connards qui utilisent la feuille de style de Skiant (j'en fais partie, je suis déjà au courant ça laisse donc 2 utilisateurs sur le carreau  ::ninja:: ) . Je peux me tromper mais j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit beaucoup plus long que de faire le tour des forums pour épingler un topic  ::unsure::

----------


## Nosh

En tout cas c'est bien parti ... les 60000 sont déjà presque atteints.

Je me faisais un peu des illusion en pensant pouvoir récupérer un early duck ^^. Tant mieux pour CPC.

J'en profite pour ajouter ma voix à ceux qui disent que la formule envisagée dans le kickstarter c'est exactement ce que j'attendais. Accéder au contenu en format web ET papier avec un même abonnement.

----------


## Alab

Frypo c'est un community manager qui veut bien faire son taf mais à qui la rédac ne laisse pas les outils pour.  :Emo: 

Courage Frypo, on est avec toi pour que tu nous imposes des bannières clignotantes fluos.  :Emo:

----------


## Molina

> Frypo c'est un community manager *qui veut bien faire son taf mais à qui la rédac ne laisse pas les outils pour.* 
> 
> Courage Frypo, on est avec toi pour que tu nous imposes des bannières clignotantes fluos.


C'est le cas de tous le monde qui n'est pas patron.  ::ninja::

----------


## DaftPounky

Moins de 5000€ à atteindre. Je ne m'attendais pas à ce que ce soit si rapide

----------


## atticusss

> Mais sans déconner, vous allez faire quoi de l'argent en rab ?


Nourrir la redac' de Gamekult, dont le nombre d'abo Premium va se réduire drastiquement à cause du projet CPC

Non sérieusement, c'est une question que je me pose, l'alternative à la pub oui mais tous les sites ne pourront pas s'en sortir. Aucun lecteur ne va aller s'abonner à 2,3 ou 4 site en même temps, alors qu'auparavant rien n’empêchait d'aller sur un site ou l'autre et  ̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶a̶p̶e̶r̶ (voir son addblock bloquer) la pub :D

----------


## Dragati

En plein déménagement, je me rends vraiment compte du gros avantage de la numérisation.

Notamment sur le nombre de carton à la con que je vais me taper pour du papier, et accessoirement pour la survie à moyen terme de mes lombaires ...  ::ninja:: 


Merde pour votre projet, perso c'est déjà backé  :;): .

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> Nourrir la redac' de Gamekult, dont le nombre d'abo Premium va se réduire drastiquement à cause du projet CPC
> 
> Non sérieusement, c'est une question que je me pose, l'alternative à la pub oui mais tous les sites ne pourront pas s'en sortir. Aucun lecteur ne va aller s'abonner à 2,3 ou 4 site en même temps, alors qu'auparavant rien n’empêchait d'aller sur un site ou l'autre et  ̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶a̶p̶e̶r̶ (voir son addblock bloquer) la pub :D


Perso je me poserai effectivement la question du renouvellement du Premium GK lorsqu'il arrivera...

----------


## Beignet

Et vous voulez qu'on vous confie notre fric...  :tired: 

55 731€!  ::w00t:: 

Les gens ne savent pas ce qu'ils font...  ::(: 

Bon, blague à part. Je reste tout de même assez mitigé sur le site. L'attente toutes les deux semaines du format papier m'avait appris à être moins compulsif et plus réfléchi dans mes achats de jeu vidéo. Surtout avec Steam et ses soldes insolentes qui ont plus pour credo "Possédez plus que jouez"... Mais aussi de ne pas gâcher mon expérience de jeu au vu de l'état actuel dans lesquels sortent les grosses productions où le travail bâclé pour tenir les délais et les réparations à grands renforts de patch sont légions.

Malgré tout je tenais déjà à vous féliciter pour votre Kickstarter qui rencontre déjà un très grand succès et je reste tout de même curieux de ce que vous comptez faire de votre site. Du coup j'ai malgré tout quelques petites questions qui me taraudent. 

D'abord, est-ce que vous prévoyez à plus ou moins long terme de parrainer quelques chroniques vidéos si le succès financier de votre site est au rendez-vous? Bon, des trucs bien hein, fait par des gars qui n'ont pas leurs langues dans leurs poches. Un peu comme le font les p'tits d'UnDropDansLaMare.

Ensuite, est-ce que vous prévoyez une espèce de "mode famille" pour l'abonnement à votre site. Ma copine et moi qui sommes de grands lecteurs de Canard PC sommes aussi étudiants dont les moyens limités nous obligent à être à deux lecteurs sur le même abonnement. Mais si une fois votre site mis en place, est-ce que vous avez réfléchi à un système qui permettrait de lier un nombre très limité de comptes à un compte payant et qui bénéficieraient des mêmes privilèges sur le site. Dans le cas où ma copine et moi souhaitons réagir sur un article sans qu'il y ait confusion entre nous deux ou dans le cas où l'un de nous deux doit bouger pour des stages ou X autres raisons et permettre à l'autre d'avoir ses propres identifiants pour continuer à accéder à vos articles.

J'vous remercie, et encore bravo à vous! Votre campagne Kickstarter a l'air plus que bien partie.  :;):

----------


## Zerger

Backé parce que j'en avais marre de voir certains se plaindre d'epress  ::trollface::

----------


## ProXorP

It's the FINAL COUNTDOWN :!!!!


1 067 contributeurs
56 384 € sur 60 000 €

----------


## Flad



----------


## Peysh

> It's the FINAL COUNTDOWN :!!!!
> 
> 
> 1 067 contributeurs
> 56 384 € sur 60 000 €


€57,133

----------


## Fizdol



----------


## tenshu

Plus que 5%

----------


## Jaycie

> Bien vu la tenue de camouflage à base d'Oculus Rift derrière Ivan!


ça doit être ackboo  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

on veut une vidéo de remerciement dans 23 jours au fait  ::trollface:: 

ou même ce soir si vous atteignez 60 000 €  ::trollface:: 

Faites nous réver sur les stretch goals à la con par contre, soyez créatifs bordel  ::trollface::

----------


## CptProut

> Plus que 5%


trop de tension  :Vibre:

----------


## Vader_666



----------


## tenshu

> trop de tension


Manque plus qu'une quarantaine de backers environ.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ou un backer panamaméen généreux.

----------


## CptProut

> Manque plus qu'une quarantaine de backers environ.


Faut que les multi du forum back et c'est bon  ::lol::

----------


## Peysh

> http://vader.fr/bilbringif/albums/In...ath_picsou.gif

----------


## Rctll

y'aura moyen de me rappeler de backer quand j'aurai reçu mon salaire de juin ? là a plus de sous !  ::P:

----------


## Ethalis

Hey, je me suis créé un pseudo sur le site pour l'occasion pour poser une petite question. On est bien d'accord qui l'offre la moins chère qui propose un abonnement papier en plus du numérique c'est le Pack Gutemberg à 70 boules ? Mon budget est un peu limité ce mois-ci, donc si c'est le cas je devrais choisir entre backer le kickstarter et prendre un abonnement papier

----------


## Frypolar

> Frypo c'est un community manager qui veut bien faire son taf mais à qui la rédac ne laisse pas les outils pour. 
> 
> Courage Frypo, on est avec toi pour que tu nous imposes des bannières clignotantes fluos.


Mais ouais, à mort les épileptiques  :Emo:

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

> y'aura moyen de me rappeler de backer quand j'aurai reçu mon salaire de juin ? là a plus de sous !


Y a un bouton rappel sur kickstarter, mais évite de backer pour la création d'un site, si tu ne sais pas te servir d'un site  ::trollface::

----------


## Izual

> Hey, je me suis créé un pseudo sur le site pour l'occasion pour poser une petite question. On est bien d'accord qui l'offre la moins chère qui propose un abonnement papier en plus du numérique c'est le Pack Gutemberg à 70 boules ? Mon budget est un peu limité ce mois-ci, donc si c'est le cas je devrais choisir entre backer le kickstarter et prendre un abonnement papier


C'est bien ça. Mais attention, un abonnement papier pris via la boutique de Canard PC prendra effet immédiatement alors qu'un abonnement papier souscrit via le Kickstarter ne prendra effet qu'au lancement du site (et sera doublé d'un abonnement numérique).

----------


## Rctll

> Y a un bouton rappel sur kickstarter, mais évite de backer pour la création d'un site, si tu ne sais pas te servir d'un site


gnagnagna gna  ::siffle::

----------


## El_Morbach

> C'est pris en compte, on va voir ce qu'on peut faire avec ça, les messages épinglés, les signatures et en dernier recours, venir frapper à la porte de chaque utilisateur du forum pour lui dire "_Bonjour, c'est pour vous parler de Canard PC_."


Bravo les gars, Macron serait fier de vous.
Et j'attendrai avec impatience votre visite en Australie... D'ailleurs en parlant d'Australie, je ne vois de frais de port qu'en UE pour les mugs?  :Cell:  Et ouais y'a des mecs qui sont prêts à claquer 70 euros pour un mug sans compter un taux de change cataclysmique...  :Manif:

----------


## Ethalis

> C'est bien ça. Mais attention, un abonnement papier pris via la boutique de Canard PC prendra effet immédiatement alors qu'un abonnement papier souscrit via le Kickstarter ne prendra effet qu'au lancement du site (et sera doublé d'un abonnement numérique).


Je le savais que j'aurais dû m'abonner plus tôt plutôt que d'acheter CPC en kiosque, je le savais ! En tout cas merci pour la réponse, j'pense que je vais être obligé de backer le site pour 30€ et de me prendre un abonnement le mois prochain en payant plein pot

----------


## Ragondin

Enfin une offre pour les gens qui ne peuvent pas recevoir (enfin j'entends pas dans 6 mois si la poste locale ne paume pas l'enveloppe) le canard de manière régulière. Ma première sur Kickmachin.

Edit: Vu la tournure, quoi de prévu au delà de 60K€ ??

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Rah... RAAAAAAH!  :Vibre:

----------


## ProXorP

Gnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

59 066 €

----------


## Fizdol



----------


## LtBlight

Moins de 1000€ a atteindre... ::):

----------


## ProXorP



----------


## PrinceGITS

> Je le savais que j'aurais dû m'abonner plus tôt plutôt que d'acheter CPC en kiosque, je le savais ! En tout cas merci pour la réponse, j'pense que je vais être obligé de backer le site pour 30€ et de me prendre un abonnement le mois prochain en payant plein pot


Ou tu t'abonnes le mois prochain ET tu prends un abonnement sur Kickstarter. Il sera ajouté à celui que tu auras déjà.  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ah les losers, plus de 5h pour atteindre les 60k€  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Rah... RAAAAAAH!


Haannn

----------


## madgic

C'est pas drôle, y a même pas de suspense  ::ninja::

----------


## Lianhua

Juste 900 petits euros  :Mellow2:

----------


## Bloub et Riz

C'est pas un peu la folie la vitesse de financement de ce machin ? ! ?  :Vibre:

----------


## JPS

Hop ! Backé !
Mais comme je me suis réabo il y a 2 mois environ, j'ai juste contribué au projet avec une petite somme. 

59 126 €, autant dire que c'est bon !  :Cigare:

----------


## Flad

> Juste 900 petits euros


Suffit de pas payer Pipo et c'est bon !

----------


## Furi0so

Backé  :Cigare: 

Avec l'argent en trop, on aura des mugs en or j'espère et/ou remplis de cock !

----------


## Alab

Je me tâte pour la pledge à 350, yaura la reum à Pipo à la soirée ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Est-ce que la rédaction s'attendait à plier  son kickstarter seulement quelques heures après le début ?

Quand je pense qu'il est possible que vous ayiez craint la déculottée et l'humiliation d'un KS raté...

----------


## fishinou

Cet engouement  ::O:

----------


## ProXorP

Chui sur que les journalistes de CPC n'ont même pas backé... C'est une honte !

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Ce plébiscite !

----------


## Koinsky

Plus que 500 euroballes. C'est nul ce kickstarter, y a aucun suspense. Fallait demander beaucoup plus !

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Le suspense est de savoir si la somme sera atteinte avant 17h00.

----------


## Kaelis

Je sais bien que la communauté est fidèle, mais je m'imaginais pas que vous atteindriez la somme demandée aussi vite. Je suis sur le cul.

----------


## Flad

> Chui sur que les journalistes de CPC n'ont même pas backé... C'est une honte !


DocTB a backé.

----------


## gizmhail

Manifestement, non, ils ne s'y attendaient pas  ::):  
https://twitter.com/netsabes/status/740175989624451072

Bon, par contre, ça va flinguer le bouclage toutes ces émotions, on va avoir notre prochain CanardPC dans un mois le temps qu'ils s'en remettent ;p

----------


## fishinou

Comme quoi quand on propose pas de la merde, ça se vend bien. Y'en à qui devrait prendre exemple un peu ...

----------


## Narushima

> remplis de cock !


Euh... vaut mieux pas, non. Ça ferait un autre genre.

----------


## s3rgei

Ca y est les sous sous pour CPC! Depuis le temps que je rêvais d'un super site magazine de la mort qui tue. Une demi heure encore pour l'objectif, c'est jouable !  ::wub::

----------


## Vader_666

Le Kickstarter de CPC nous fait ce qu'on appelle dans une métier une "Debbache"

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> Manifestement, non, ils ne s'y attendaient pas  
> https://twitter.com/netsabes/status/740175989624451072
> 
> Bon, par contre, ça va flinguer le bouclage toutes ces émotions, on va avoir notre prochain CanardPC dans un mois le temps qu'ils s'en remettent ;p


Nan mais le bouclage ils foutent quelques pages de pub pour le kickstarter pour combler les trous et c'est bon.

----------


## tenshu

59 992 €  :^_^:

----------


## CptProut

59 992 €  :Vibre:

----------


## tenshu

Boom

----------


## waxk0

Ayé, c'est fait ! Félicitations !

----------


## Lianhua

> Est-ce que la rédaction s'attendait à plier  son kickstarter seulement quelques heures après le début ?
> 
> Quand je pense qu'il est possible que vous ayiez craint la déculottée et l'humiliation d'un KS raté...


Ils ont répondus sur facebook  ::happy2:: 




> Non, on est estomaqués, vraiment. Merci.

----------


## Alab

Bravo !  ::lol:: 



Bon bah merci je crois que votre KS aura occupé pas mal de monde à leur boulot.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Ayé !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Eh ben voilà.

----------


## JPS

Et voilà, c'est fait !
60 024 €

----------


## Narushima

Bon ben c'est fait.

----------


## Algent

Youpi banane !

----------


## BoZoin

Félicitation à toute la rédac !  :;):

----------


## CptProut



----------


## Flad

Et bim 60 000 dépassés.

----------


## Vader_666

Bien joué CPC.

----------


## tenshu

Faites péter les *strech goal* !

----------


## ProXorP

\o/ 
Bonne murge ce soir chez CPC !!!

----------


## Herman Speed

Qui a dit que ce média n'a pas d'avenir ! LA CONSÉCRATION :B):  ! 
Félicitations au Canard et aux Coincoins !

----------


## Koinsky

Ouaip, féloches ! Et c'est que le début !  ::XD::

----------


## Yldaris

Congrats à toute l'équipe CPC et à tous les backers.
Maintenant la presse numérique va être inondée avec toutes les âneries de ce magazine scandaleux.
Bravo à tous !

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> \o/ 
> Bonne murge ce soir chez CPC !!!


z'ont même pas eu le temps de faire les courses ch'uis sûr !

----------


## Narushima

> Qui a dit que ce média n'a pas d'avenir !


Internet ? Non, ça va, je crois.

----------


## Rctll

yeahhh ! bravo la redac. 

Prenez votre temps pour les stretch goals, allez pas flinguer une belle réussite de KS avec des stretch goals mal ficelés!  ::):

----------


## LtBlight

Bravo !! La communauté canardesque assure, c'est beau !  ::cry::

----------


## Peysh

Dans quelques jours  :Emo:

----------


## noryac

Il vont finir à 200 millions en vendant des maquettes de lapins en inox. Joli perf en une journee...

A quand l'OPA ?

----------


## ced69

> Le Kickstarter de CPC nous fait ce qu'on appelle dans le métier une "Debbache"


Ouais, je crois pas qu'il feront 1000% de leur objectif (660 K€), mais que c'est beau , en moins d'une journée !

----------


## Alab

"Eh bah, ça en fait de la pute de luxe."

----------


## MathieuC

Il faut voir que ce projet kickstarter ne part pas de zéro, il y aurait eu surement moins de monde si cela avait été une équipe inconnue qui se lançait, là il y a tout l'historique du bi-mensuel qui cautionne le projet web.

Certains projets doivent serrer les fesses pour savoir s'ils vont réussir à avoir leur financement, sur celui-ci on va pouvoir prendre les paris pour savoir à combien il va monter (cf le cas du projet film Noob qui a explosé les compteurs sur Ulule).

----------


## El_Morbach



----------


## Hideo

> Faites péter les *strech goal* !


Site web compatible VR avec environnement "toilettes", comme a la maison  :Bave: 

Félicitation, vous avez de quoi faire péter quelques bouteilles de champ'  :;):

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Haha je viens de recevoir un mail de CPC pour soutenir leur KS au moment même ou le but est atteint !  :Prey:

----------


## Furi0so

> Prenez votre temps pour les stretch goals, allez pas flinguer une belle réussite de KS avec des stretch goals mal ficelés!


La reum à Pipo en stretch goal !  :Bave:

----------


## Flad

> La reum à Pipo en stretch goal !


En pages centrales du magazine et sur papier glacé ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Crackhead Funky

Gameblog et ses 14 premium en pls.

Bravo les gars!

----------


## John Kay

Félicitations pour cette réussite !
Maintenant, le rachat de Vivendi en stretch goal.

----------


## Kaelis

La semaine prochaine : stagiaires sous-payés dans l'appartement d'Ivan Gaudé  ::ninja:: 

L'homme à indiqué aux services de police qu'il été conduit par la "passion"!

----------


## Molina

Féloche à la rédac ! 


Ca va se finir en starcitizenation, avec un strech goal qui promet le mag en hologramme   :Cigare:

----------


## Flad



----------


## Vader_666

> Haha je viens de recevoir un mail de CPC pour soutenir leur KS au moment même ou le but est atteint !


Aha moi aussi.

----------


## Redlight

60 000 boules en quelques heures, easy peasy. Qui a dis que c'était difficile d'amasser de la thune ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Ghargan

ackboo :




> Concert de vuvuzela à la rédaction, @IvanLeFou torse nu se roule par terre en s'aspergeant de Badoit.


Ah ba voila, la richesse détruit les hommes  ::):

----------


## Alab

Dans quel état pensez vous retrouver les rédacteurs demain qui auront fait la fête toute la nuit ?  ::ninja::

----------


## eKaps



----------


## Legnou

Truc complètement con, je suis abonné papier donc je vais bénéficier du site de façon gratos, ok check, par contre j'aurais bien lâché 10-15 € en plus pour vous soutenir, mais l'option n'existe pas sur le kickstarter, la première tranche à 20€ est épuisée en plus,  et bon 30€ ça fait cher le petit coup de pouce en plus, vous auriez pu mettre une petit tranche pour juste le soutien ou alors une version 3 mois d'abonnement pour ceux qui veulent essayer... 
Mais bon vous vous en secouer le python car de toute façon vous avez déjà fais péter le compteur bien ouéj men.

Ps pour les abo papier comment se passera l’accès au site ? avec les login/mdp de la boutique du site actuel ?

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> Dans quel état pensez vous retrouver les rédacteurs demain qui auront fait la fête toute la nuit ?


C'est pas déjà leur quotidien ça ?

----------


## ProXorP

/target 100k d'ici ce soir 23h59

----------


## Frypolar

> Gameblog et ses 14 premium en pls.
> 
> Bravo les gars!


14 t'es généreux. À leur dernière soirée il y avait plus de personnes du staff que de premiums...

----------


## Flad

On a eu la vidéo du bêtisier d'Yvan avant, on veut celle d'après !

----------


## Lianhua

> Par contre j'aurais bien lâché 10-15 € en plus pour vous soutenir, mais l'option n'existe pas sur le kickstarter, la première tranche à 20€ est épuisée en plus


Tu peux lacher 10 - 15€ sur le Kickstater, juste qu tu n'aura rien du tout en retour. Il suffit de cocher la case "Je souhaite simplement soutenir le projet."

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En Strtchgoal: le retour d'Humanoïde.
Et toc.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Si je ne risquais pas de me briser la moitié du squelette dans l'opération, j'irais bien vous dessiner un cœur en faisant des burns.

Remarquez, avec un stretch goal qui finance les frais d'hospitalisation et de réparation...

----------


## Alab

> Truc complètement con, je suis abonné papier donc je vais bénéficier du site de façon gratos, ok check, par contre j'aurais bien lâché 10-15 € en plus pour vous soutenir, mais l'option n'existe pas sur le kickstarter, la première tranche à 20€ est épuisée en plus,  et bon 30€ ça fait cher le petit coup de pouce en plus, vous auriez pu mettre une petit tranche pour juste le soutien ou alors une version 3 mois d'abonnement pour ceux qui veulent essayer...


Tu peux donner ce que tu veux sans contrepartie.

----------


## Legnou

> Tu peux lacher 10 - 15€ sur le Kickstater, juste qu tu n'aura rien du tout en retour. Il suffit de cocher la case "Je souhaite simplement soutenir le projet."


Cool merci j'avais pas vu cette option.

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> En Strtchgoal: le retour d'Humanoïde.
> Et toc.


Pas mal ça. Je veux !

----------


## Alrinach

Putain ça fait plaisir ! Bravo à CPC et à la "communauté" CPC qui a répondu présent !

Touchez pas au grisbi  ::o:

----------


## Redlight

Le mot kickstrater qui est 12ième dans la recherche du moment. Ca buzz ^^

----------


## keulz

Calmez-vous tous, hein, dans trois mois c'est mort.

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Félicitations pour cette réussite !
> Maintenant, le rachat *par* Vivendi en stretch goal.


Corrigé.

Bon comme il n'y avait plus d'oeuvre du maitre à 600 boules je me suis contenté d'un mug.

----------


## Mastoy

> Si je ne risquais pas de me briser la moitié du squelette dans l'opération, j'irais bien vous dessiner un cœur en faisant des burns.
> 
> Remarquez, avec un stretch goal qui finance les frais d'hospitalisation et de réparation...


Essaie de dessiner une burne en faisant des coeurs  ::love::

----------


## Crackhead Funky

> 14 t'es généreux. À leur dernière soirée il y avait plus de personnes du staff que de premiums...


Oué j'ai vu ça  :^_^: 
Il doit bien y avoir un ou deux gars trop loin de Paris pour aller a cette somptueuse réception.
Enfin j’espère pour eux. 


Spoiler Alert! 


En vérité non, je n'espère rien pour eux, j'ai envie de les voir fermer.

----------


## Kaelis

Si vous pouviez rajouter à abattant pour WC avec une tête de lapin sur le couvercle et de la fourrure rose sur l'assise en stretch goal, ça serait sympa de votre part. N'oubliez pas les fentes sur le dessus du couvercle pour y glisser au moins les 3 derniers numéros!

----------


## Rctll

> Essaie de dessiner une burne en faisant des coeurs


j'ai ri.  ::):

----------


## Herman Speed

@ Kahn Lusth : Je vous avez dit que le canard valait de l'or ! Ce potentiel ! Wub Wub  :;):

----------


## Phenixy

Bien joué les idiots.  :Cigare: 


Lecteur depuis le numéro 2, je vais verser ma dîme en bon pigeon, parce que mine de rien j'aime lire vos conneries depuis 13 ans. Et gros respect aux deux backers Panaméens et aux cinq du 5 à Sec.  ::O:

----------


## Rctll

N’empêche, je donnerai cher pour voir la tête des gens de la rédac en live là...

----------


## Legnou

Tiens au fait dans le financement du projet vous avez pensez a rembauchez un type pour écrire de la news en continu sur le site ? Y'en avait un avant mais je me rappelle plus son nom il avait jarté suite a une petite inquiétude financière ?

----------


## zifox

C'est backé !

----------


## Emile Gravier

Ce sera ma première et dernière participation à un Kickstarter. 

Je suis plus hypé par votre projet que par tous les autres kickstarters !


PS : petit commentaire. C'est les bureaux, sur la vidéo ? Ca a l'air propre les locaux de CPC :D

----------


## Alab

> Tiens au fait dans le financement du projet vous avez pensez a rembauchez un type pour écrire de la news en continu sur le site ? Y'en avait un avant mais je me rappelle plus son nom il avait jarté suite a une petite inquiétude financière ?


Arthur Rabot.  :Emo:

----------


## Izual

> PS : petit commentaire. C'est les bureaux, sur la vidéo ? Ca a l'air propre les locaux de CPC :D


Faut pas croire, on avait bien rangé pour l'occasion.

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> Ce sera ma première et dernière participation à un Kickstarter. 
> 
> Je suis plus hypé par votre projet que par tous les autres kickstarters !
> 
> 
> PS : petit commentaire. C'est les bureaux, sur la vidéo ? Ca a l'air propre les locaux de CPC :D


Ils ont juste fait le ménage pour la vidéo tu penses bien !

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

> Et gros respect aux deux backers Panaméens et aux cinq du 5 à Sec.


Quand on sait qu'un de ceux du 5 à Sec, c'est TopAchat, ça va faire tâche sur la page de remerciement pour un site normalement sans pub  ::ninja::

----------


## Peysh

> Bien joué les idiots. 
> 
> 
> Lecteur depuis le numéro 2, je vais verser ma dîme en bon pigeon, parce que mine de rien j'aime lire vos conneries depuis 13 ans. Et gros respect aux deux backers Panaméens et aux cinq du 5 à Sec.


Ce noob, j'ai mon numéro 1  :Pipe:   :haha: 

Sinon ça n'a pas l'air de vouloir ralentir sur le kickstarter.

Va falloir trouver des trucs à faire. C'te pression.  :Bave: 

*Allégorie de l'ambiance au sein de la rédac CPC*

----------


## LtBlight

Mine de rien, ça prouve aussi que lorsque l'on fait de la presse de qualité, et bien ça paie.

----------


## Kaelis

> Faut pas croire, on avait bien rangé pour l'occasion.


Ils ont pas rangé ce qu'il y a hors-champ j'suis sûr  ::ninja::

----------


## Legnou

> Arthur Rabot.


Ouais c'est ça je me souviens ça avait sangloté ferme sur le site quand il avait du partir, il était rigolo ce gars  ::(:

----------


## ced69

> N’empêche, je donnerai cher pour voir la tête des gens de la rédac en live là...


Tu n'as pas l'accès à la Webcam de la redac ?  ::blink::

----------


## Kaelis

Tiens une question au passage : je sais qu'un magazine avait aussi tenté sa chance sur Kickstarter mais (il me semble, s'était viandé). Y a d'autres exemples en France? Ailleurs?

----------


## Alab

> Quand on sait qu'un de ceux du 5 à Sec, c'est TopAchat, ça va faire tâche sur la page de remerciement pour un site normalement sans pub


Haha ouais en effet.  ::XD::

----------


## Jaycie

Vous voulez pas passer l'accès à la webcam de la redac en public là ? Histoire de voir tout ce beau monde se rouler dans la coke ?

----------


## Fereval

> Voilà, grâce à une habile communication marketing, je me retrouve abonné à un magazine de jeux vidéos... ça m'était pas arrivé depuis au moins 10 ans.
> Pack Gutenberg pris (si y'avait eu un 'early duck' avec le mug j'aurais craqué)


Tout comme le monsieur d'en haut. Si ce n'est le coup des 10 ans, jsuis un poussin moi.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> N’empêche, je donnerai cher pour voir la tête des gens de la rédac en live là...


Il suffit d'avoir l'accès à la webcam.
EDIT : grillé




> Faut pas croire, on avait bien rangé pour l'occasion.


C'est quand même plus propre depuis que Boulon est parti, non ?

----------


## Alab

> Vous voulez pas passer l'accès à la webcam de la redac en public là ? Histoire de voir tout ce beau monde se rouler dans la coke ?


Tout le monde n'appréciera pas le concert de vuvuzela et les gens retireront leurs pledges, pas sur que ce soit le bon plan ça.

----------


## Furi0so

> Mine de rien, ça prouve aussi que lorsque l'on fait de la presse de qualité, et bien ça paie.


Exactement ce que je suis en train de me dire.
Ou alors on est tous de sacrés pigeons !  ::ninja::

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> Exactement ce que je suis en train de me dire.
> Ou alors on est tous de sacrés pigeons !


Réponse B !

----------


## ProXorP

/me Ecoute en boucle des sons de Vuvuzela pour se croire à la rédac...

OH PUTAIN !:!!!!

*66 666 !!!! SATAN !!!*
Edit : et merde, pas eu le temps de faire un screen !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> N’empêche, je donnerai cher pour voir la tête des gens de la rédac en live là...

----------


## Phenixy

67 120€  :Bave:

----------


## Peysh

1.5 m€, est ce bien raisonnable ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Legnou



----------


## EvilGuinness

> Nous faisons également intervenir des spécialistes de l’ergonomie et des interfaces utilisateur pour concevoir un site dont le fonctionnement et la présentation soient fluides et agréables.


J'ai Sbebi W. et Yuki Sh. au téléphone, ils n'ont pas voulu dire leurs noms. Ils veulent juste savoir si vous pouviez leur prêter une petite quinzaine de ces spécialistes, ils avaient l'air pressé.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> https://media.giphy.com/media/yoJC2G...V0eA/giphy.gif


Si vous cassez le matériel, ça va être compliqué de faire le magazine et le site.

----------


## Jaycie

Sérieusement, vous pourriez faire quelque chose pour le site avec l'argent en plus ? Non parce que le garder pour vous y'a pas de souci non plus mais je me demande ce que vous pourriez ajouter à votre projet "de base" avec l'argent en plus.

----------


## Legnou

> Sérieusement, vous pourriez faire quelque chose pour le site avec l'argent en plus ? Non parce que le garder pour vous y'a pas de souci non plus mais je me demande ce que vous pourriez ajouter à votre projet "de base" avec l'argent en plus.


Des horizontales pour tout le monde ?

----------


## tenshu

> Sérieusement, vous pourriez faire quelque chose pour le site avec l'argent en plus ? Non parce que le garder pour vous y'a pas de souci non plus mais je me demande ce que vous pourriez ajouter à votre projet "de base" avec l'argent en plus.


Une version epub  :Bave:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> N’empêche, je donnerai cher pour voir la tête des gens de la rédac en live là...


Je les imagine en fait bien inquiet de la pression qui vient de leur tomber dessus  ::): .

----------


## Jaycie

Ou sinon ils améliorent le forum  ::w00t::

----------


## Canard WC

J'ai l'honneur de vous annoncer que ma contribution à cet ambitieux projet qui risque bien de changer la face de l'humanité à tout jamais vient d'être enregistrée !
 :Cigare:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ou sinon ils améliorent le forum


 :haha:

----------


## Legnou



----------


## Phenixy

> Ou sinon ils améliorent le forum


Ça c'est le stretch goal à 200 000€, minimum.

----------


## lian

Ah mince, le seul paiement que je pouvais assurer - réabonnement d'un an - est déjà complet. On va dire que je suis de tout cœur avec vous (le projet va me permettre de faire du rangement dans ma bibliothèque). Et vous n'avez jamais pensé à faire un jeu simu dans l'espace où on pourrait conduire son vaisseau, tirer sur des pirates et faire du commerce ?

----------


## Douldoul

Allez hop, c'est backé.
GG à vous pour avoir atteint le but en si peu de temps  ::o: 

En stretch goal on peut avoir l'arrivée du mode "nuit" sur la version papier?  ::lol::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je vois bien Ivan en train de réécrire pour la troisième fois son discours de remerciement.

----------


## Darkath

Leur question préférée ?
Que vont ils faire de tous ces deniers ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Sérieusement, vous pourriez faire quelque chose pour le site avec l'argent en plus ? Non parce que le garder pour vous y'a pas de souci non plus mais je me demande ce que vous pourriez ajouter à votre projet "de base" avec l'argent en plus.


Les infos arrivent. On ne pensait pas que le but allait être atteint aussi rapidement.  :;):

----------


## ProXorP

> Je vois bien Ivan en train de réécrire pour la troisième fois son discours de remerciement.


Haha ! En même temps, pas sur qu'il le fasse maintenant, trop mal aux cheveux ...

----------


## Molina

> Sérieusement, vous pourriez faire quelque chose pour le site avec l'argent en plus ? Non parce que le garder pour vous y'a pas de souci non plus mais je me demande ce que vous pourriez ajouter à votre projet "de base" avec l'argent en plus.


Peuvent traduire leur mag ?

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai du mal à croire que le site ne soit qu'une copie du contenu du papier bien longtemps. Genre les actualités de 3 lignes ça ferait tâche comme billet.

Un unboxing de la Nintendo NX par Pipo me semble nécessaire au bien du projet.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Les infos arrivent. On ne pensait pas que le but allait être atteint aussi rapidement.


Vous doutiez de la communauté après la vague d'abo pour récupérer de la liquidité ?
Je sais que la rédac a changé mais Casque était là.

----------


## Legnou

Idée géniale avec le pognon en trop que vous allez récupérer, vous rachetez Future press :D comme ça la boucle est bouclée et on va tous finir dans une spirale temporelle infinie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Peuvent traduire leur mag ?


En Français ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> En Français ?


Non en SMS pour attirer les plus jeunes.

----------


## Sim's

> Les infos arrivent. On ne pensait pas que le but allait être atteint aussi rapidement.


Une maquette turbo enhanced deluxe edition plus alpha HD remaster remix  :Bave:

----------


## Crackhead Funky

Punaise il y en a qui ragent sévère sur Twitter  ::lol::

----------


## Canard WC

Réussite totale, et la contribution moyenne est quand même à un niveau très élevé (53 €)  :;): 
Aux dernière nouvelles, E. Macron envisagerait de créer un impôt  sur les contributions à ce Kickstarter pour combler le déficit public de la France !!
 :tired:

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> Punaise il y en a qui ragent sévère sur Twitter


C'est à dire ?

----------


## Narushima

> Idée géniale avec le pognon en trop que vous allez récupérer, vous rachetez Future press :D comme ça la boucle est bouclée et on va tous finir dans une spirale temporelle infinie.


 :^_^:

----------


## Sim's

> Peuvent traduire leur mag ?


Dans les milieux autorisés on s'autorise à dire que le klingon aurait la côte.

----------


## Douldoul

Vous avez pensez à vous associer à la presse libre (mise en place par NextInpact et Arrêt sur Image?) pour les futurs abonnements: https://www.lapresselibre.fr/

Ils ont la même vision que vous de sites financés par les abo et pas par la pub

----------


## Jaycie

> Punaise il y en a qui ragent sévère sur Twitter


link  :Bave:

----------


## Alab

Vous pouvez me faire un mot pour le boulot expliquant que j'étais trop occupé à regarder un compteur de sous augmenter tout l'aprem' plutôt que de travailler svp ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> link


Oh oui !!  :Bave:

----------


## Peysh

> Punaise il y en a qui ragent sévère sur Twitter

----------


## Crackhead Funky

> C'est à dire ?


https://twitter.com/traztiep/status/740115541625573376

----------


## waxk0

Pour le coup, si y'a beaucoup de brouzoufs, ça permettra peut-être de financer des reportages. Perso, je cracherais pas sur un Coin Coin Culture un peu étoffé.

----------


## Jaycie

Ah oui j'avais déjà vu Trazom mais la réponse de Kangoo Nomade est parfaite  :Cigare:

----------


## Kaelis

> https://twitter.com/traztiep/status/740115541625573376


https://twitter.com/traztiep

C'est quoi cette horreur, on dirait un catalogue.

----------


## Agano

> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CkWd7YWXEAE0lKd.jpg:large


 ::XD::

----------


## tenshu

>

----------


## ProXorP

Et ca ne s'arrete pas ... : 
70 906 €

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Vous pouvez me faire un mot pour le boulot expliquant que j'étais trop occupé à regarder un compteur de sous augmenter tout l'aprem' plutôt que de travailler svp ?


J'en veux bien un aussi.  ::XD::

----------


## Alab

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/bcf42ce...6e6e4fb935.jpg
> 
> http://images.huffingtonpost.com/201...tmountain2.jpg


Han bien vu ! So salty.  :Bave:

----------


## Furi0so

> J'en veux bien un aussi.


Pareil, j'ai des clients à rappeler mais je préfère regarder les brouzoufs qui grimpent !  :Bave:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je me demande si on va avoir un vaisseau pilotable dans notre hangar virtuel ?

----------


## Crackhead Funky

> Et ca ne s'arrete pas ... : 
> 70 906 €


Il y a encore surement des gens qui bossent ou sont sur le retour vers chez eux et qui vont participer en arrivant.
La rédac ne va pas dormir cette nuit.

----------


## Alab

> Je me demande si on va avoir un vaisseau pilotable dans notre hangar virtuel ?


Un vaisseau lapin !  ::o:

----------


## Jaycie

> Il y a encore surement des gens qui bossent ou sont sur le retour vers chez eux et qui vont participer en arrivant.
> La rédac ne va pas dormir cette nuit.


Si si

Avec des euros plein les yeux

Mais j'attends de voir aussi les stretch goals (à la con aussi, les stretch goals)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> La rédac ne va pas dormir cette nuit.


En même temps avec le bouclage du prochain numéro, on avait pas prévu de se coucher avec les poules.  ::):

----------


## Izual

> Vous avez pensez à vous associer à la presse libre (mise en place par NextInpact et Arrêt sur Image?) pour les futurs abonnements: https://www.lapresselibre.fr/
> 
> Ils ont la même vision que vous de sites financés par les abo et pas par la pub


Ivan en parle dans la FAQ :




> Allez-vous rejoindre La Presse Libre avec Next INpact et Arrêt sur images ?
> Pourquoi pas à terme ? Mais pour l’instant le portail n’existe pas encore de leur côté, et nous n’avons pas encore de site du nôtre. Nous nous lançons d’abord (nous avons déjà notre propre boutique), nous vérifions que tout marche et que vous êtes contents, et après on verra pour les autres moyens de diffusion.

----------


## Phenixy

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/bcf42ce...6e6e4fb935.jpg
> 
> http://images.huffingtonpost.com/201...tmountain2.jpg




La raej du mec qui patauge dans sa fange.  :Bave:

----------


## Furi0so

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/bcf42ce...6e6e4fb935.jpg
> 
> http://images.huffingtonpost.com/201...tmountain2.jpg


Le mec se dédouane après :



Tentative d'humour ratée ou véritable amertume, il s'est foiré sur toute la ligne en tout cas.

----------


## FD_00

Y'a lui aussi qui est pas mal 
https://twitter.com/Odyssee_Hei/stat...57632980365312



> J'me demande même si juridiquement on peut pas attaqué en justice @Canardpcredac pour information mensongère sur leur kickstaters

----------


## Flyn

> Le mec se dédouane après :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/337...e2a0141b76.jpg
> 
> Tentative d'humour ratée ou véritable amertume, il s'est foiré sur toute la ligne en tout cas.


Non mais le tiep dans son pseudo n'est clairement pas une coincidence.  ::|:

----------


## Lianhua

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/bcf42ce...6e6e4fb935.jpg
> 
> http://images.huffingtonpost.com/201...tmountain2.jpg


Toute cette rage, cette peur de se faire rouler dessus...  :Bave:

----------


## Corto

Bah saura été rapide l'attente du financement, moins d'une demi-journée.

A voté

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

Bon vous aurez assez de pognon pour ranimer Humanoïde aussi ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Faudra consacrer une partie des fonds pour supprimer les samsonites sous les yeux de Ivan.

----------


## Grosnours

A voté aussi !
Mon premier kickstarter, je suis tout émotionné...

----------


## Naiaphykit

Tain faites chier moi je vais pas backer avant fin juin ( je compte un poil mes sous ce mois ci  ::ninja::  ), et je suis super content de l'idee, en tant qu'expat c'est chaud de commander les bouquins papier ! 
J'espere qu'il restera des mugs dispos d'ici la. 

Idee de stretch goal : Relancer Humanoide, mais uniquement sur le site internet !

----------


## erynnie

A backé !
(+1 pour Humanoïde)

----------


## Maomam

> Tain faites chier moi je vais pas backer avant fin juin ( je compte un poil mes sous ce mois ci  ), et je suis super content de l'idee, en tant qu'expat c'est chaud de commander les bouquins papier ! 
> J'espere qu'il restera des mugs dispos d'ici la. 
> 
> Idee de stretch goal : Relancer Humanoide, mais uniquement sur le site internet !


C'est pas débité qu'à la fin du mois (à la fin de la campagne) ?

----------


## Anonyme866

J'ai pas mal hésité.

Après tout, CanardPC martèle constamment d'attendre le test une fois le produit sorti.

Des fans hardcores de CPC le répètent ensuite comme un mantra, avec une bonne rasade de bile en sus : "faut être con pour pré-commander".

Et là, sur la page KS du site CPC, pas de proto du site, pas de maquette du site, rien, nada, que dalle... Que des promesses faites par des gens sympas qui capitalisent sur leurs noms.

Faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais. Elle est belle, l'exemplarité de la rédac' ! Et ça veut nous causer de journalisme ? D'indépendance ? Ah !

Bon, ok, je souscris à mon tour. J'ai confiance. Comme un con.

Bon, aussi, car n'achetant plus le CPC lambda papier mais aimant le forum, ça me dérange de ne pas mettre de sous dans la tirelire. On va dire qu'il y a de la culpabilité dans le choix de soutenir le site. Surtout que lecteur inconditionnel de CPC Hardware, j'aurais été davantage enthousiaste par un site CPCH dont il n'est pas question, ici en tous cas. Mais l'argent n'a pas d'odeur, alors peu importe mes considérations : shut up and take my money !

J'espère que cette campagne sera un succès, dépassant suffisamment le minima pour permettre d'assurer la qualité comme la pérennité, du site comme du mag'. Même si tout n'est pas investi : une caissette de réserve pour les mois difficiles me semblerait avisé.

Ah, oui... Une dernière chose, même s'il y a des manques sur cette page KS, la FAQ est bien fournie dès le départ et ça, ça n'est pas un luxe en règle générale. Bon point, très bon point.







> Tain faites chier moi je vais pas backer avant fin juin ( je compte un poil mes sous ce mois ci  )


Sur KS, le débit ne se fait qu'en fin de campagne, lorsque réussie. Tu peux donc souscrire maintenant, tu ne seras débité que le 30 Juin.

À rajouter à la FAQ, amha.

----------


## Agano

73 000 balles  ::lol:: 


Dans deux semaines Kahn aura fait poser un moulbif en or massif sur sa bécane et la rédac nagera dans les billets.

----------


## Kid A

> C'est pas débité qu'à la fin du mois (à la fin de la campagne) ?


si le "thu, jun 30 2016 5:59 pm EDT"

Congratulation à l'équipe, c'est le travail sérieux qui paye ses fruits... ou peut être juste vos blagues pourries... ::ninja::

----------


## Naiaphykit

Oh ! Merci, du coup je vais rajouter 50 euros au bordel  ::ninja:: 

C'est ca de devoir payer deux aller retours en avion + d'autres trucs pour les vacances, ca pompe vite la thune e_e

----------


## Rutabaga

Les rageux sur Twitter sont quand même incroyables !

GG CanardPC en tout cas, vous avez mérité votre succès (et plus même).

----------


## Anonyme866

> Les rageux sur Twitter sont quand même incroyables !


Genre ?

----------


## Furi0so

> Genre ?


Page précédente.

----------


## Fizdol

Allez stretch goal : on oublie les frais de port, c'est la maison qui régale.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Rutabaga

> Genre ?


https://twitter.com/Odyssee_Hei/stat...50110210887681

https://twitter.com/traztiep/status/740115541625573376

 ::siffle::

----------


## Aramchek

Si on met 1000€ on a l'immunité au Ban sur le forum ?  ::ninja:: 



Trop propre ce bureau c'est louche.   :tired: 

Edit: Et puis y a un tapis Turc au fond !  ::w00t::

----------


## alx

Ca doit faire au moins un an que je ne renouvelle plus mon abonnement, alors que j'avais tous les numéros depuis le tout premier...
Du coup comme vous me manquez quand même parfois, c'est parti pour un petit abonnement numérique.

----------


## Wingi

Putain mais oui ! 

Lancez un KS pour Humanoide au pire  ::):  ou un patreon ! 

Et dans 1 an le hors série "comment financer votre projet" :D

----------


## Naity

> J'ai pas mal hésité.
> 
> Après tout, CanardPC martèle constamment d'attendre le test une fois le produit sorti.
> 
> Des fans hardcores de CPC le répètent ensuite comme un mantra, avec une bonne rasade de bile en sus : "faut être con pour pré-commander".
> 
> Et là, sur la page KS du site CPC, pas de proto du site, pas de maquette du site, rien, nada, que dalle... Que des promesses faites par des gens sympas qui capitalisent sur leurs noms.


Je me suis fait la même réflexion. 

Mais bon, j'avais préco Duke Nukem Forever, je ne suis pas a une erreur pret. Je leur ai filé ma thune quand même.

----------


## Altyki

Je tombe ici un peu par hasard, j'ai une question :

en tant qu'abonné uniquement CPC Hardware, je suppose que ça ne donnera pas accès au site gratuitement ?

(je me suis arrêté à la deuxième page, désolé si le sujet a déjà été abordé...)

----------


## Alkamiga

> J'ai pas mal hésité.
> 
> Après tout, CanardPC martèle constamment d'attendre le test une fois le produit sorti.
> 
> Des fans hardcores de CPC le répètent ensuite comme un mantra, avec une bonne rasade de bile en sus : "faut être con pour pré-commander".
> 
> Et là, sur la page KS du site CPC, pas de proto du site, pas de maquette du site, rien, nada, que dalle... Que des promesses faites par des gens sympas qui capitalisent sur leurs noms.
> 
> Faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais. Elle est belle, l'exemplarité de la rédac' ! Et ça veut nous causer de journalisme ? D'indépendance ? Ah !
> ...


C'est juste, j'y ai pensé aussi au début.
Et en même temps, le contenu, on le connait : il suffit d'ouvrir un mag (bonne idée d'ailleurs d'en avoir mis 2 en .pdf dispos sur le ks). 
On ne sait juste pas le "skin" du site et son ergonomie, mais le contenu de l'offre, si. Ce n'est pas vraiment un pari basé sur le capital sympathie pour le coup, le concret on l'a depuis des années.

En plus, le ks propose pour 70€ un abo d'un an au mag (avec accès site compris), soit plus de 10% de réduc sur l'offre d'abonnement habituelle.
Même moi qui préfère l'acheter en kiosque, je vais céder pour le coup.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Je tombe ici un peu par hasard, j'ai une question :
> 
> en tant qu'abonné uniquement CPC Hardware, je suppose que ça ne donnera pas accès au site gratuitement ?
> 
> (je me suis arrêté à la deuxième page, désolé si le sujet a déjà été abordé...)


Non, ça ne concerne que Canard PC classique.

----------


## Altyki

:Emo:

----------


## Memory

Pourquoi mettre 24 jours pour récolter 60 000€ alors que 12h suffissent ?!  :^_^: 

C'est beau ! Vive CPC !

Le Mug est-il en vente seul ?
Edit : non

----------


## Rctll

mal barré ce kickstarter : seulement 20k € de trop par rapport à l'objectif initial? trop peu.... :ane:

----------


## Larry Coche

Bon j'ai pas eu le temps de donner ma thune aujourd'hui.....je me pointe ce soir et paf les 60 000 allegrement dépassé.
Du coup je sais pas quoi faire avec ma thune....parce que vous faites quoi du "trop percu" ?

----------


## Mastaba

> En Strtchgoal: le retour d'Humanoïde.
> Et toc.


 ::wub::   ::lol:: 

Sinon je viens de me réabonner juste avant l'annonce du KS (en fait d'après ce que j'ai compris j'ai bien fait, sinon j'aurais pas eu les numéro entre maintenant et le lancement du site), alors du coups si je backe quand même le KS pour le lol, l'abonnement papier sera mis à la suite de mon abonnement actuel (comment le lien entre les comptes CPC & KS est fait?) ou l'abonnement KS commence en même temps que le lancement du site peu importe qu'on soit déjà abonné à ce moment là (et donc deux abonnements en même temps)?

----------


## Nasma

L'abonnement papaier sera comme un réabonnement donc il se mettra a la suite de ton abonnement actuel.




> Je suis déjà abonné, en quoi suis-je concerné ?    Si votre abonnement est toujours en cours au moment de la sortie du  site, vous en bénéficierez automatiquement, gratuitement, pour la durée  de votre abonnement. 
> Vous pourrez nous aider quand même pendant le Kickstarter si vous  voulez être sûr qu’il aboutisse : pour un abonné, au lancement du site,  toutes les contreparties incluant un abonnement papier se transformeront  en prolongation d’abonnement.

----------


## Larry Coche

Et je demande que le mug soit offert à partir de l'abo à 30 euros.
Il y a des offres speciales chômeurs ? 
Et kahn devrais proposer un tour de moto à chaque abo de 50 euros.

----------


## Enax

> J'ai pas mal hésité.
> 
> Après tout, CanardPC martèle constamment d'attendre le test une fois le produit sorti.
> 
> Des fans hardcores de CPC le répètent ensuite comme un mantra, avec une bonne rasade de bile en sus : "faut être con pour pré-commander".
> 
> Et là, sur la page KS du site CPC, pas de proto du site, pas de maquette du site, rien, nada, que dalle... Que des promesses faites par des gens sympas qui capitalisent sur leurs noms.
> 
> Faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais. Elle est belle, l'exemplarité de la rédac' ! Et ça veut nous causer de journalisme ? D'indépendance ? Ah !
> ...


Je venais plus ou moins dire la même chose. Je pledge parce que le projet m'intéresse. Mais j'ai quelques pensées pour les hôpitaux, la charité, tout ça, tout ça.

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Pourquoi mettre 24 jours pour récolter 60 000€ alors que 12h suffissent ?!


6 heures pour être précis  ::):

----------


## Memory

> 6 heures pour être précis


Des malades j'te dis; des malaaaaaades !  :Tutut:

----------


## noryac

Si tu veux connaitre le montant final de la campagne kickstarter, tape wc au 81212.

----------


## Lianhua

> Sinon je viens de me réabonner juste avant l'annonce du KS (en fait d'après ce que j'ai compris j'ai bien fait, sinon j'aurais pas eu les numéro entre maintenant et le lancement du site), alors du coups si je backe quand même le KS pour le lol, l'abonnement papier sera mis à la suite de mon abonnement actuel (comment le lien entre les comptes CPC & KS est fait?) ou l'abonnement KS commence en même temps que le lancement du site peu importe qu'on soit déjà abonné à ce moment là (et donc deux abonnements en même temps)?


L'abonnement sera une extension de l'actuel au lancement du site

----------


## ced69

ben voilà le msg d'ivan 

https://twitter.com/Canardpcredac/st...350144?lang=fr

Pas de stretch goal tout de suite , mais vous pouvez continuer à donner !  :haha:

----------


## GragSke

J'ai l'impression d'arriver après la bataille (boulot toussa ...) mais m'en fou je back quand même !
Le projet est sympathique, après étant lecteur du mag depuis the number one (d’ailleurs une collec complète de cpc ça pèse plus lourd que je ne le pensais pour l'avoir bougé y'a pas longtemps...) je sais pas si j'oserais me spoiler via le site!
Dans tous les cas GJ à toute l'équipe et très longue vie au mag et au futur site!

----------


## Darkath

> Bon j'ai pas eu le temps de donner ma thune aujourd'hui.....je me pointe ce soir et paf les 60 000 allegrement dépassé.
> Du coup je sais pas quoi faire avec ma thune....parce que vous faites quoi du "trop percu" ?


Je pense qu'il y'aura des stretch goals. Mais faut aussi qu'il se rémunèrent pour l'an de travail pour l'abonnement auquel t'as souscris  ::P:

----------


## Bus

85 000, et déjà 2 abonnés Packnama Papers  ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

> Le fanzine en ligne CanardPC vient de fixer un nouveau record dans l'histoire du crowdfunding français. Le journal spécialisé dans l'actualité et le test de jeux vidéo a récolté plus de 75 000 euros en quelques heures pour son site ! Le site se veut sans publicité pour "100 % d’indépendance", souligne CanardPC. L'objectif de 60 000 euros a donc été atteint en quelques heures. Un exploit dans un contexte compliqué pour la presse; le site Lesjours avait obtenu, pour comparaison, un peu plus de 80 000 euros en 41 jours ! CanardPC a été financé par 1400 participants, ce qui correspond à une moyenne de 53 euros.


Source.
 ::wub::

----------


## Triz'

Le mug déchire, on est tous d'accord là-dessus.

Mais je sur-méga-kiffe les sous-bocks.

Si j'en veux 6, je peux prendre 2ans d'abo ?

On pourra rajouter d'autres mugs / sous-bock / peluches / photos dédicacés dans le pledge manager ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Pourquoi mettre 24 jours pour récolter 60 000€ alors que 12h suffissent ?! 
> 
> C'est beau ! Vive CPC !
> 
> Le Mug est-il en vente seul ?
> Edit : non


Celui-là non mais il y en a d’autres là : https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/goodies (ça change de temps en temps)

----------


## Memory

> Celui-là non mais il y en a d’autres là : https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/goodies (ça change de temps en temps)


Yep, merci je connais la boutique, mais celui là est vraiment bon !

----------


## Anonyme2016

Pareil j'arrive apres la guerre, ce sera un abo numerique + MUG.

Ne plus avoir des tonnes de mags entassés qu'on ne sait pas ou ranger mais qu'on ne veux pas jeter parce que _c'est-mes-canards-c'est-un-peu-sentimental-tu-comprends-chérie_  :Emo: .

----------


## GrandFather

J'ai pris un p'tit Gutenberg-pression en rentrant du boulot, pas vraiment que ça vous soit encore nécessaire, mais j'y tiens.  ::): 

Bon, sérieusement, pour les stretch goals, il faut impérativement prévoir les archives intégrales. Et puis celles de Joystick avec. Et Hebdogiciel.  :Bave:

----------


## ldu1971

BANG ! Je backe cet après-midi alors que la campagne était déjà à 45000€, je m'absente quelques heures, et l'objectif est dépassé de plus de 25% quand je reviens. Soyons honnête : qui a douté un instant du succès éclair de cette campagne ? (et ce n'est peut-être pas fini)

Avec tout le pognon qui va encore arrivé, un nouveau "pack Canard Strip Vegas" à 5000€ ? Genre voyage en jet accompagné de gogo danseuses, de plumes d'autruches partout, d'alcool, de merguez et tutti quanti (en plus de l'invitation au pot évidemment, ne passons pas à côté des choses simples) ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, félicitations pour cette campagne rondement menée, dont je suis particulièrement fier de faire partie (on se souvient toujours de sa 1ère fois, snif...)

----------


## Anonyme2016

Stretchgoals : 

A 300000 on réouvre le topic de l'actu.


A 600000 le topic du coeur.

----------


## tatsael

Je rentre du taf à l'instant et j'hallucine grave sur le jackpot en une journée !!! Trop bien j'en suis évidemment !

----------


## Tiri

Je suis un peu triste qu'il n'y ait pas d'offre CPC numérique + abonnement papier pour Canard PC Hardware, m'enfin j'ai backé quand même !

----------


## EvilGuinness

On va arriver aux 100 plaques...

----------


## Mark Havel

> Source.


Le "fanzine en ligne" quand même. On sent que le rédacteur de ce site est très bien informé :D.

----------


## uruvela

Pour 1000 € , on aura accès à la vidéo d'Ackboo chez jacqueline&mickael ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

Et puis on va pouvoir lire le mag en douce au taf  ::wub::

----------


## Cedski

hé ben pas le temps d'arriver du taff, l'objectif est déjà atteint, que dis-je explosé !!!  ::o:

----------


## Orhin

Ce kickstarter est une sandale.

Ça va me faire un 4ème mug sur mon bureau.

----------


## Krov

Depuis que j'ai bougé aux Pays-Bas je me posais justement la question de comment continuer à acheter le magazine, voila qui règle le problème. Backed!

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Bon j'ai pris la version avec Mug. Je veux mon Mug !!

Question quand même : sur mon compte Kickstarter j'ai mis mon nom réel.
Mais sur le Mug je voudrais le pseudo du forum. Ca sera modifiable ? Y aura un questionnaire à remplir pour pouvoir faire ça ?
Pareil pour la page sur les contributeurs : je voudrais mon pseudo. Faut que je fasse un truc spécial ?

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

Les 100 000 avant minuit allez moi j'y crois.

----------


## Triz'

> Mais sur le Mug je voudrais le pseudo du forum.


 ::huh:: 




> Votre nom ou pseudo figurera dans la page web de remerciements.


EDIT : Allé, prends mes 100 balles, sale lapin manipulateur !

----------


## Pinkipou

Franchement, à ce niveau, arrêtez le papier et vendez des mugs.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Est-ce que CPC prévoit une création de poste de Community Manager pour gérer tous les votes, animer le site etc ? Ou pas besoin ?

----------


## Hipparchia

> Je vais me contenter de prendre l'abo papier, j'ai rien pour lire l'édition numérique ^^


Tu viens de poster ça comment  ::O:  ?

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Voilà, backé aussi pour ma part (premier back EVAR, l'émotion  :Emo:  ) avec la version nomade, content de participer à l'aventure  ::): 
Surtout que vu la réputation de sérieux, je vais en parler autour de moi histoire de convaincre quelques backers supplémentaires !

Ce n'est que le début  :Mellow2:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Est-ce que CPC prévoit une création de poste de Community Manager pour gérer tous les votes, animer le site etc ? Ou pas besoin ?


Ben, y'en a déjà plein. C'est ceux avec les pseudos en vert.  ::):

----------


## Cotopaxi

> Ben, y'en a déjà plein. C'est ceux avec les pseudos en vert.


Oh.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nasma

> Ben, y'en a déjà plein. C'est ceux avec les pseudos en vert.


Je croyais que c'était des Orks. RDJ  ::ninja::

----------


## Gigax

Félicitations à la rédac et à tous les backers. 

RIP Humanoïde  ::(: 

+1 pour la présence de CPC Hardware.

----------


## Narushima

> Je vais me contenter de prendre l'abo papier, j'ai rien pour lire l'édition numérique ^^


Le truc sur lequel tu as écris ça ?

----------


## BoZo

Une fois qu'on aura accès au magazine en ligne, avant le papier avec des trucs en plus, quel sera l'intérêt du papier?
Vos ventes ne vont pas lentement s'éroder?

----------


## Narushima

J'imagine que c'est rentable de ne pas avoir à imprimer autant d'exemplaires.

----------


## Flad

95000  brouzoufs !
Bravo !

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Perso je participe au projet Kickstarter pour soutenir (et le mug). Le site ne m'intéresse pas vraiment en réalité. A part les archives quand elles y seront, et éventuellement le contenu en plus du mag' papier.

Parce que j'aime attendre mon CPC papier tous les 15 jours et le faire durer 15 jours. Regarder dans ma boite aux lettres, rager parce qu'il n'est pas là le 1er, ni le 2, ni le 3... Et enfin l'avoir le 10 du mois !!! Et refaire pareil pour celui du 15, 16, 17, 23.
Pis un CPC papier, ça s'emmène partout.
Pis de toute façon j'ai pas de smartphone. Ni de tablette. Qu'un PC.

Donc je souhaite le site uniquement pour les archives.
Retrouver l'article d'un vieux test immédiatement, ça j'aime ! J'espère que les archives seront complétées au fur et à mesure.

----------


## hiubik

Sinon vous pouvez changer le titre. le kickstarter de Canard PC est plié

----------


## Baalim

356 backers sur paris sur 1791 
1418 en France sur 1791

Finalement, ceux qui ont le plus de chance de le trouver en kiosque ont l'air bien intéressés par la version web.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ben, y'en a déjà plein. C'est ceux avec les pseudos en vert.


Recruter des vrais CM serait quand même bien.  ::ninja::

----------


## Fizdol

_Canard PC, Allégorie_

----------


## Zohan

Dites, le Pack Packnama Papers il permet bien de défiscaliser comme quand on donne à la Croix Rouge hein?

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

Ouai, si le fisc te pose problème, tu leur montres le 1er essai vidéo pour le kickstarter, ils comprendront tout de suite le côté caritatif

----------


## johnclaude

Un truc me chiffonne avec ce kickstarter. Alors comme beaucoup de kickstarters, son but est sans doute très louable mais il ne me transporte pas dans des sphères de béatitude. (je ne suis plus abonné, j'achète de temps en temps le magazine quand quelque chose m'intéresse et là comme ça je me demande ce que je ferais avec le site que vous allez financer).
Non moi ce qui attise ma curiosité c'est la horde de fans qui ont l'air complètement histériques, genre les mêmes qu'on nous montre tous les ans à la sortie du nouvel iphone, ou les adolescentes dans les concerts à  la con pour adolescentes.

Alors oui j'oserai poser la question: ça vous fait pas trop chier d'être le Patrick Bruel du troisième millénaire pour, majoritairement, des hommes de moins de 30 ans qui manquent souvent de charisme alors qu'ils ne manquent pas d'embonpoint?

----------


## ced86

> Ouai, si le fisc te pose problème, tu leur montres le 1er essai vidéo pour le kickstarter, ils comprendront tout de suite le côté caritatif


 :^_^: 

Sinon 100 000€ en moins de 12h just  :WTF:   ::o:

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Tain JC, je voulais en gros poster le même message (avec moins de verves quand même) mais ouais pareil, je trouve cet engouement suspect, en plus de me faire un peu chier parce que je ne suis plus abonné depuis le départ de Boulon et qu'acheter le mag' que quelques fois de temps en temps m'allait très bien. Du coup je ne sais pas quoi en penser.

----------


## Canard WC

*100.000 € !!!!*

 :Beer:

----------


## hiubik

> Un truc me chiffonne avec ce kickstarter. Alors comme beaucoup de kickstarters, son but est sans doute très louable mais il ne me transporte pas dans des sphères de béatitude. (je ne suis plus abonné, j'achète de temps en temps le magazine quand quelque chose m'intéresse et là comme ça je me demande ce que je ferais avec le site que vous allez financer).
> Non moi ce qui attise ma curiosité c'est la horde de fans qui ont l'air complètement histériques, genre les mêmes qu'on nous montre tous les ans à la sortie du nouvel iphone, ou les adolescentes dans les concerts à  la con pour adolescentes.
> 
> Alors oui j'oserai poser la question: ça vous fait pas trop chier d'être le Patrick Bruel du troisième millénaire pour, majoritairement, des hommes de moins de 30 ans qui manquent souvent de charisme alors qu'ils ne manquent pas d'embonpoint?


Non, ca me permet d'avoir accès au magazine dans mon bled  :;):

----------


## Alab

Euh les gars...  ::o:

----------


## Narushima

> Tain JC, je voulais en gros poster le même message (avec moins de verves quand même) mais ouais pareil, je trouve cet engouement suspect, en plus de me faire un peu chier parce que je ne suis plus abonné depuis le départ de Boulon et qu'acheter le mag' que quelques fois de temps en temps m'allait très bien. Du coup je ne sais pas quoi en penser.


Vous sentez pas obligés, les mecs.  :;):

----------


## EvilGuinness

22h03, passage à 100 000. Et sans articles putaclics.

----------


## Larry Coche

Et du coup ca vire au canardthon ? 
Toujours plus haut !

----------


## zwzsg

> Notre site actuel (www.canardpc.com) n’est qu’une vitrine présentant nos différents magazines. *Nous n’en garderons rien*, afin de créer un site entièrement dédié à l’information sur les jeux vidéo avec tous les articles du magazine.


Mais, le forum et ses millions de messages sont une richesse, il ne faut pas le bazarder!

----------


## Alab

> Mais, le forum et ses millions de messages sont une richesse, il ne faut pas le bazarder!


Le forum c'est pas le site hein (suffit de regarder l'adresse  ::o: ), le site a déjà changé de nombreuses fois quand le forum soit modifié.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Aux dernières nouvelles le forum est à l'adresse forum.canardpc.com.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

C'est plus rapide comme montée que Star Citizen.

----------


## Exekias

> Un truc me chiffonne avec ce kickstarter. Alors comme beaucoup de kickstarters, son but est sans doute très louable mais il ne me transporte pas dans des sphères de béatitude. (je ne suis plus abonné, j'achète de temps en temps le magazine quand quelque chose m'intéresse et là comme ça je me demande ce que je ferais avec le site que vous allez financer).
> Non moi ce qui attise ma curiosité c'est la horde de fans qui ont l'air complètement histériques, genre les mêmes qu'on nous montre tous les ans à la sortie du nouvel iphone, ou les adolescentes dans les concerts à  la con pour adolescentes.
> 
> Alors oui j'oserai poser la question: ça vous fait pas trop chier d'être le Patrick Bruel du troisième millénaire pour, majoritairement, des hommes de moins de 30 ans qui manquent souvent de charisme alors qu'ils ne manquent pas d'embonpoint?


C'est quoi le problème ? Pour 97 euros, j'ai un réabonnement d'un an et un mug (et 3 sous-verre). Et en plus, cela me permet de soutenir un des 4 "journaux" auxquels je suis abo (les 3 autres sont Télérama, ASI et Médiapart). Le buzz, je m'en fout, Kickstarter aussi. Et d'abord, j'ai un Galaxy Note  :Cigare:

----------


## Naiaphykit

On est 6 canards irlandais a avoir contribué, c'est qui les 4 autres ?  ::o:

----------


## PG 13

> Perso je participe au projet Kickstarter pour soutenir (et le mug). Le site ne m'intéresse pas vraiment en réalité. A part les archives quand elles y seront, et éventuellement le contenu en plus du mag' papier.
> 
> Parce que j'aime attendre mon CPC papier tous les 15 jours et le faire durer 15 jours. Regarder dans ma boite aux lettres, rager parce qu'il n'est pas là le 1er, ni le 2, ni le 3... Et enfin l'avoir le 10 du mois !!! Et refaire pareil pour celui du 15, 16, 17, 23.
> Pis un CPC papier, ça s'emmène partout.
> Pis de toute façon j'ai pas de smartphone. Ni de tablette. Qu'un PC.
> 
> Donc je souhaite le site uniquement pour les archives.
> Retrouver l'article d'un vieux test immédiatement, ça j'aime ! J'espère que les archives seront complétées au fur et à mesure.


Desperately Seeking Like Button

Puis mon canard je peux le lire dans mon bain et m' en foutre de la vapeur qui se répand sur les pages... bon çà tue un peu tous mes livres et mes mags mais c' est MES bouquins. Et emmener son feuille de chou aux sanitaires comme on amène son survet de sport à la boulangerie du coin le dimanche matin çà n' a pas de prix.

Il va cependant de soi que l' initiative est intéressante même si je ne me sens que fort peu concerné.

Félicitations aux GO, la campagne est un fulgurant succès  :Cigare:

----------


## tenshu

> ...


On s'est croisé régulièrement sur le forum et je trouve que tu es franchement devenu bien triste.

Je sais pas où tu as vu de l'hystérie, de l'enthousiasme tout au plus.
Colle toi je ne suis plus abonné et ça fait longtemps que mon train train ne justifie plus l'achat du mag papier.

J'ai mis 20 balles par ce qu'avoir une presse de qualité c'est bien en ligne c'est carrément rare. 
Même si comme tout les KS faut s'attendre au minimum.

----------


## Canard WC

> Un truc me chiffonne avec ce kickstarter. Alors comme beaucoup de kickstarters, son but est sans doute très louable mais il ne me transporte pas dans des sphères de béatitude. (je ne suis plus abonné, j'achète de temps en temps le magazine quand quelque chose m'intéresse et là comme ça je me demande ce que je ferais avec le site que vous allez financer).
> Non moi ce qui attise ma curiosité c'est la horde de fans qui ont l'air complètement histériques, genre les mêmes qu'on nous montre tous les ans à la sortie du nouvel iphone, ou les adolescentes dans les concerts à  la con pour adolescentes.
> 
> Alors oui j'oserai poser la question: ça vous fait pas trop chier d'être le Patrick Bruel du troisième millénaire pour, majoritairement, des hommes de moins de 30 ans qui manquent souvent de charisme alors qu'ils ne manquent pas d'embonpoint?


wtf  ::O: 
 ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## ced86

> Et du coup ca vire au canardthon ? 
> Toujours plus haut !


euh, non, ca fait pas aussi surtout mal d'argent qui ne financera plus la version papier du mag. 
Avant il fallait donner 74€ pour lire le mag (en version papier) ; avec le site en decembre c'est possible pour 30€. Sacré deal !

----------


## noryac

J'aime bien l'idée du bouton chouiner.
Sacré boulot de Couly quand même pour les illustrations  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Mon premier kickstarter que je supporte, c'est pour la bonne cause  ::love::

----------


## kennyo

Premier et dernier Kickstarter.

Enfin dernier, qui sait ? Dans 10 ans on backera un kickstarter pour aller lire les tests dans la redac en VR.

----------


## Frypolar

> Vous doutiez de la communauté après la vague d'abo pour récupérer de la liquidité ?
> Je sais que la rédac a changé mais Casque était là.


Même question  ::o:  Je rappelle le topic d’ailleurs : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/34...soin-d-eux-%21 Après avoir vu le montant et connaissant l’historique j’étais certain que ce serait plié en deux jours grand max. Je comprends qu’il y ait un petit doute, au moins sur la réception hors habitués de CPC, étant donné le modèle osé et unique mais pas à ce point  ::o:  Cela dit si ça vous pousse à travailler à mort un sujet avant de le proposer c’est pas mal de douter. Mais pas trop sinon on risque de ne jamais se lancer ou trop tard !

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Un truc me chiffonne avec ce kickstarter. Alors comme beaucoup de kickstarters, son but est sans doute très louable mais il ne me transporte pas dans des sphères de béatitude. (je ne suis plus abonné, j'achète de temps en temps le magazine quand quelque chose m'intéresse et là comme ça je me demande ce que je ferais avec le site que vous allez financer).
> Non moi ce qui attise ma curiosité c'est la horde de fans qui ont l'air complètement histériques, genre les mêmes qu'on nous montre tous les ans à la sortie du nouvel iphone, ou les adolescentes dans les concerts à  la con pour adolescentes.
> 
> Alors oui j'oserai poser la question: ça vous fait pas trop chier d'être le Patrick Bruel du troisième millénaire pour, majoritairement, des hommes de moins de 30 ans qui manquent souvent de charisme alors qu'ils ne manquent pas d'embonpoint?


Perso je trouve ton interrogation légitime.

Mais là où tu déformes, c'est que je ne vois pas d'hystérie ; pas de queue de 3km pour acheter le dernier truc à la mode ; pas de cri et de hurlements de jeunes ados.

A mon sens si ce kickstarter marche, c'est que la rédaction de CanardPC a su prouver par le passé qu'elle est fiable, qu'elle est intègre, et qu'elle fera du bon boulot.

Moi c'est mon premier Kickstarter. J'ai créé un compte juste pour ça.
D'ordinaire je suis très circonspect sur ce phénomène, et j'applique l'adage habituel _"attends de voir avant d'acheter_", pour tout ce que j'achète. Je ne précommande jamais rien. J'achète la plupart de mes jeux que quelques semaines après leur sortie (souvent quelques années...), je ne cède à aucune mode quelconque (vestimentaire, technologique...).
Bref, oui, je suis un radin de première (comme mon sous-titre l'indique).

Mais là je participe. Je participe alors que, comme je l'ai déjà dit, je n'utiliserai probablement pas le site proposé (en tout cas pas tout de suite, vu que moi il n'y aura que les archives qui vont m'intéresser). Je participe simplement parce que je trouve que soutenir, même modestement, de vrais journalistes, ben c'est important.

Et j'essaie de le faire dans d'autres cas (je suis abonné à d'autres journaux qui, je pense, ont la même ligne de conduite : le Canard Enchainé et Courrier International).

----------


## Mastaba

Ben oui mais aujourd'hui si tu n'es pas un hater, tu es forcément un fanboy hystérique décérébré.
Aimer un truc déjà c'est louche, faudrait toujours tout détester au moins un petit peu sinon c'est pas clair.
Même si ledit truc est aussi intègre que CPC, et que cette intégrité se trouve précisément être la raison de son succès...

----------


## Anthandew

Pfff, obligé de créer un compte kickstarter pour soutenir le projet... Non pas que ca soit compliqué à faire mais ça heurte le peu de conviction qu'il me reste.
On peux pas vous envoyer un chéque à la rédac et vous vous débrouillez pour rajouter la somme au projet en créant un compte bidon?   ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je viens de voir une petite coquille dans la présentation du Kickstarter.
Dans le dessin sur les bonus : d'autres fonctions parfaitement indispensables, vous parlez de ceux qui ne sont pas abonnés qui peuvent "chouiner" pour demander la publication d'un article aux non abonnés.

Mais ce sont plutôt aux abonnés qu'on demande, non ?

----------


## Fizdol

Oui mais c'est *pour* les non-abonnés qu'ils font une demande de publication (pour eux-même donc).

----------


## Narushima

> On peux pas vous envoyer un chéque à la rédac et vous vous débrouillez pour rajouter la somme au projet en créant un compte bidon?


 ::huh::

----------


## Fizdol

> Pfff, obligé de créer un compte kickstarter pour soutenir le projet... Non pas que ca soit compliqué à faire mais ça heurte le peu de conviction qu'il me reste.
> On peux pas vous envoyer un chéque à la rédac et vous vous débrouillez pour rajouter la somme au projet en créant un compte bidon?


Ce serait surtout bien foireux légalement.

Mais envoie-leur le chèque en blanc, ils sauront se débrouiller pour en faire quelque chose.

----------


## Machinagun

> Je viens de voir une petite coquille dans la présentation du Kickstarter.
> Dans le dessin sur les bonus : d'autres fonctions parfaitement indispensables, vous parlez de ceux qui ne sont pas abonnés qui peuvent "chouiner" pour demander la publication d'un article aux non abonnés.
> 
> Mais ce sont plutôt aux abonnés qu'on demande, non ?


Les abonnés votent, les non-abonnés signalent leur intérêt en chouinant.

----------


## Anthandew

> Ce serait surtout bien foireux légalement.
> 
> Mais envoie-leur le chèque en blanc, ils sauront se débrouiller pour en faire quelque chose.


Oups, j'ai oublié le smiley qui va bien. C'était une boutade  :;): 
Quant au chéque en blanc je ne m'y risquerai pas, parait qu'il y a des bretons à la rédac'...

----------


## Achille

C'est fait   ::lol:: 

En espérant que le surplus permettra de financer un (vrai) modo pour la réouverture du topic de l'Actu  ::happy2::

----------


## hiubik

La ils ont quasiment double le kickstarter  ::):  Et Gameblog qui etait dans les starting blocks pour se payer la tete de Canard PC

----------


## sakcha

> 356 backers sur paris sur 1791 
> 1418 en France sur 1791


Où trouves tu ce genre d'info?

----------


## hiubik

Dans l'onglet communauté

----------


## Edell

Ça va faire une paye que je n'ai pas posté par ici. Projet backé, même si je compte continuer d'acheter mon canard chez le buraliste.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> le Gameblog qui etait dans les starting blocks pour se payer la tete de Canard PC


Comment ça?

----------


## olivarius

Lyon est la deuxième ville contributrice  :;):

----------


## Dazou

Compte kickstarter créé, projet backé.
Bon, d'ici un an vous faites la même mais pour Humanoïde, hein ?  ::):

----------


## Lennyroquai

> Comment ça?


On en a parlé y'a quelques pages.

Ca hate un peu sur les forums (comme sur Jeuxvideos.com) et sur Twitter (Trazom et d'autres) à propos du kickstarter.
"Gnagnagna CPC ils ont toujours pourri kickstarter et maintenant ils en font un" "gnagnagna c'est des pauvres" "Gnagnagna l'indépendance ca existe pas" "gnagnagna communauté de moutons"

Bref, de la haute volée... Mais bon :

----------


## fishinou

T'es en train de dire que les haisseur sont en train de haïr ??! Tant mieux !

J'imagine que CPC se nourrit de leur rage  :Bave: 

Et puis JV.com quoi ... la lie de l'Internet ...

----------


## Narm

> Faut ajouter le retour de Rabot dans les goals aussi.


Le retour d'Humanoïd aussi  ::cry::

----------


## EvilGuinness

> "Gnagnagna CPC ils ont toujours pourri kickstarter et maintenant ils en font un" "gnagnagna c'est des pauvres" "Gnagnagna l'indépendance ca existe pas" "gnagnagna communauté de moutons"]


On voit ce qu'on veut dans les avis de CPC/CPC hardware à propos de KS. Je n'y ai jamais vu que de la prudence, plus qu'un pourrissage en règle, surtout après l'article récapitulant tous les projets backés par je ne sais plus quel rédacteur et leurs résultats. 

'fin bref.... se coucher au moment où ça atteint 100k, et se lever pour découvrir que dans la journée ils pourraient bien avoir reçu le double de ce qu'ils demandaient...

----------


## Jaycie

pas vu sur les forums de jv.com, mon google fu n'est pas assez grand  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

> On en a parlé y'a quelques pages.
> 
> Ca hate un peu sur les forums (comme sur Jeuxvideos.com) et sur Twitter (Trazom et d'autres) à propos du kickstarter.
> "Gnagnagna CPC ils ont toujours pourri kickstarter et maintenant ils en font un" "gnagnagna c'est des pauvres" "Gnagnagna l'indépendance ca existe pas" "gnagnagna communauté de moutons"
> 
> Bref, de la haute volée... Mais bon :


En même temps, Gameblog doit sérieusement se mordre les doigt de n'avoir pas pensé à cette belle opccasion de se faire du pognon  ::siffle::

----------


## ellminster

> On voit ce qu'on veut dans les avis de CPC/CPC hardware à propos de KS. Je n'y ai jamais vu que de la prudence, plus qu'un pourrissage en règle, surtout après l'article récapitulant tous les projets backés par je ne sais plus quel rédacteur et leurs résultats. 
> 
> 'fin bref.... se coucher au moment où ça atteint 100k, et se lever pour découvrir que dans la journée ils pourraient bien avoir reçu le double de ce qu'ils demandaient...


Bah c'est JV.com, CanardPC a du dire "nous pensons que le jeu de ce kickstarter n'affiche pas de garantie sérieusement, il vaut mieux être prudent" et derrière la meute de fanboy dudit jeu a du hurler au meurtre, qu'on avait pas le droit de dire que kickstarter de la merde, etc etc ...  ::): 




> En même temps, Gameblog doit sérieusement se mordre les doigt de n'avoir pas pensé à cette belle opccasion de se faire du pognon


Si j'avais vu passer un kickstarter gameblog "on veut s'affranchir de la pub et des news putaclic soutenez nous", je pense que ma première réaction aurait été "ben vous allez faire quoi alors ?"  ::P:

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Bah c'est *la communauté Star Citizen*, CanardPC a du dire "nous pensons que le jeu de ce kickstarter n'affiche pas de garantie sérieusement, il vaut mieux être prudent" et derrière la meute de fanboy dudit jeu a du hurler au meurtre,


 ::ninja::

----------


## deathdigger

*Question :*

Vu que le budget prévisionnel est largement dépassé, vous pensez qu'il sera possible de sortir le site plus rapidement avec l’excédent ?

----------


## tatsael

et de rajouter des "Coulynettes" comme au temps des "Bellaminettes" ????

----------


## Lianhua

> pas vu sur les forums de jv.com, mon google fu n'est pas assez grand


Voilà pour ton plaisir...  :Bave:  http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/42-3...ickstarter.htm

----------


## Lennyroquai

> Voilà pour ton plaisir...  http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/42-3...ickstarter.htm




 :Sweat:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Bon par contre ce serait cool de respecter une règle qui était bien appliquée à l'époque, on laisse bien sagement les concurrents chez eux.
S'ils ragent, tant pis, mais ça ne "nous" grandit pas de s'en réjouir...

Et pour deathdigger : toi qui travaille dans l'info, tu devrais pourtant savoir que le plus gros délai sera justement au trop de pognon du client, qui va se mettre à réclamer tout, n'importe quoi, et souvent son contraire  ::ninja::

----------


## Furi0so

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cc2...8716ec6981.jpg


On est tous puceaux et on fait vomir les gens....  :Bave:

----------


## Cotopaxi

Stretch goal 200 000 : version mobile du forum enfin potable ?  ::P:

----------


## tatsael

Un truc me titille : 46 contributeurs de la ville de Paris au Texas États-Unis ? y'a un groupuscule Canardiens là-bas ?

----------


## Lianhua

> Bon par contre ce serait cool de respecter une règle qui était bien appliquée à l'époque, on laisse bien sagement les concurrents chez eux.
> S'ils ragent, tant pis, mais ça ne "nous" grandit pas de s'en réjouir...


On va dire qu'à événement exceptionnel, actions exceptionnelles.  ::siffle::

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> On est tous puceaux


Oui et alors ? ?  Mon gros PC me suffit largement pour toutes ces choses futiles.  ::ninja::

----------


## CptProut

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cc2...8716ec6981.jpg


Merde va falloir que je prévienne madame que j'ai 75% de chance d'etre toujours puceau  :Sweat:

----------


## Peysh

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cc2...8716ec6981.jpg


Ah merde  :Emo: 

Je me disais bien que je savais pas viser depuis le début. Et dire qu'on est marié depuis 5 ans.

----------


## keulz

> Je pense qu'il y'aura des stretch goals. Mais faut aussi qu'il se rémunèrent pour l'an de travail pour l'abonnement auquel t'as souscris


C'est déjà budgété dans le truc, donc bon.



> Ben, y'en a déjà plein. C'est ceux avec les pseudos en vert.


Faire bosser des bénévoles sur un truc payant ? Je croyais que c'était interdit de parler de la lois travail sur le forum parce que c'est de l'actu ?  :Sweat:

----------


## johnclaude

Quand tout sera fini, vous pensez que les mugs pourront être revendus combien? Le bénéfice sera-t-il net d'impôts.

Avec l'argent excédentaire (enfin tout ce qui est en plus des 60000€ demandés à la base, et fichtre en y réfléchissant ça fait déjà un peu de sous), peut être que le forum, bien qu'indépendant du site pourrait en bénéficier un peu (un truc pour lire ça plus facilement sur portable, une skin sombre)?

----------


## BoZoin

> Merde va falloir que je prévienne madame que j'ai 75% de chance d'etre toujours puceau


C'est toujours mieux que devoir l'annoncer à son fils  ::'(:

----------


## Crislam

Ce qui me surprend, ce sont ceux qui parlent d'emballement et de méfiance vis à vis d'un kickstarter. L'objet d'une campagne participative, c'est d'aider un projet porté par une équipe à laquelle on fait confiance parce que leur travail nous satisfait.

Personnellement, j'achète Canard PC plus ou moins régulièrement depuis 2008 (pour la petite histoire, parce qu'elle est cool, j'ai découvert le magazine parce qu'Ackboo était mon prof de plongée sous-marine) et j'ai toujours été satisfait par le contenu. Parce que dans la presse vidéo-ludique, je pense que c'est à peu près les seuls à réellement questionner le média au delà de son aspect de produit de consommation et à mettre en avant tous les aspects quasiment philosophiques. Les seuls à exposer les logiques moins ragoutantes derrière ce milieu. Et surtout probablement les seuls à mettre la communauté des joueurs en général face à leurs travers et leurs contradictions. 

J'apprécie Canard PC parce qu'ils ne sont gentils avec personne. Pas avec les grands éditeurs, pas avec les indés "sympas" et pas avec leur lectorat quand il le faut. Bref, une presse qui cherche à faire réfléchir son lectorat plutôt que de simplement communiquer et informer. Et ça fait du bien. 

Du coup, qu'ils veuillent s'étendre en ligne en respectant leurs valeurs est une démarche intéressante. Du fait de ma carrière, c'est très compliqué pour moi de me procurer des Canard PC dans ma vie courante (J'ai bien cherché, mais y'a aucun marchand de journaux à Hanoï qui vend le magazine), donc avoir accès à tout ça en ligne est une super solution. 

Et au final, il est bon de se rappeler que la qualité, pour n'importe quel produit, elle se paye. On a eu tendance à l'oublier avec Internet et l'ère du piratage et du tout gratuit. Aujourd'hui, à en vouloir trop, on se retrouve avec des sites chamarrés (j'adore ce mot) de bandeaux de pubs et d'articles faciles à produire qui se contentent de copier/coller les sites officiels des éditeurs. 

La question au final pour financer ou non ce kickstarter elle est simple: Est-ce que vous êtes prêts à payer pour un contenu de qualité, d'analyse et d'information qui ira au fond des choses?

Après bon, je dis tout ça pour exprimer mon avis parce que faire des pavés, c'est ma passion cachée. Mais je suis heureux de voir qu'au final, le pari engagé en 2002 par l'équipe de pas prendre ses lecteurs pour des cons a été réussi.

----------


## Pandalex

*Question :*

J'avais lu que si on était abonné papier et que l'on prennait le premier palier, alors l'abonnement au site démarrerais à l'issue de l'abonnement en cours.
Genre je suis abonné encore 6 mois lors de la sortie du site, je bénéficie des 6 mois numériques liés à l'abonnement puis, à la fin des 6 mois, de l'année correspondant à mon pledge.

Mais je ne retrouve pas cette règle sur le Kickstarter.

Est-ce bien le cas ?

----------


## Alab

> Personnellement, j'achète Canard PC plus ou moins régulièrement depuis 2008 (pour la petite histoire, parce qu'elle est cool, j'ai découvert le magazine parce qu'Ackboo était mon prof de plongée sous-marine) et j'ai toujours été satisfait par le contenu.


On peut donc dire qu'ackboo t'as fait toucher le fond.  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> En même temps, Gameblog doit sérieusement se mordre les doigt de n'avoir pas pensé à cette belle opccasion de se faire du pognon


Gameblog n’a pas de communauté ou presque, à moins de demander 10 balles un kickstarter ne leur réussirait pas vraiment. Regarde leur forum, les commentaires et les blogs, ça ne bouge quasiment pas.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> En même temps, Gameblog doit sérieusement se mordre les doigt de n'avoir pas pensé à cette belle opccasion de se faire du pognon


Pas sûr que ça aurait eu du succès à ce point.
Enfin perso Gameblog j'y fous plus les pieds depuis 4 ans alors bon... Ils font ce qu'ils veulent.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> C'est toujours mieux que devoir l'annoncer à son fils


Je me demande comment je vais l'annoncer à mes enfants ce soir.  :Emo:

----------


## Fizdol

Bon par contre avec un tel succès, l'attente va être proportionnelle.

La pression va pas juste être au bar.

----------


## Crislam

> On peut donc dire qu'ackboo t'as fait toucher le fond.


Penses-tu. Il m'a initié à une dérive bien pire. Je cite de mémoire, mais ça fait 8 ans: "Les jeux suédois avec des manuels de 500 pages". Bref, à cause de lui, je suis devenu addict aux jeux Paradox....

----------


## Alab

> À quoi va servir tout cet argent supplémentaire? De nouvelles options vont-elles être rajoutées à mesure que la cagnotte monte? "C'est un site web, on ne peut pas le transformer tout à coup en voiture volante. De plus, nous ne voulons rien engager qui risquerait de retarder la sortie de la promesse numéro 1", confie Ivan Gaudé au HuffPost. Mais un tel engouement impliquera certainement une réponse, à laquelle l'équipe va "réfléchir calmement et proposer quelque chose, ne serait-ce que pour le fun ou récompenser cette énorme démonstration d'amour".


Source.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> *Question :*
> 
> J'avais lu que si on était abonné papier et que l'on prennait le premier palier, alors l'abonnement au site démarrerais à l'issue de l'abonnement en cours.
> Genre je suis abonné encore 6 mois lors de la sortie du site, je bénéficie des 6 mois numériques liés à l'abonnement puis, à la fin des 6 mois, de l'année correspondant à mon pledge.
> 
> Mais je ne retrouve pas cette règle sur le Kickstarter.
> 
> Est-ce bien le cas ?


Ton abonnement papier est prolongé de la durée de ton palier Kickstarter.

Si tu as un abonnement papier quand le site sera dispo, tu auras accès au site à son lancement, même si tu n'as pas participé au Kickstarter.

----------


## Izual

> J'avais lu que si on était abonné papier et que l'on prennait le premier palier, alors l'abonnement au site démarrerais à l'issue de l'abonnement en cours.
> Genre je suis abonné encore 6 mois lors de la sortie du site, je bénéficie des 6 mois numériques liés à l'abonnement puis, à la fin des 6 mois, de l'année correspondant à mon pledge.


J'ai rien compris (hé, c'est le matin) mais il me semble que tout est expliqué sur le Kickstarter. Si la question est, est-ce que l'abo numérique se déclenchera puis ensuite l'abo papier quand il arrivera à son terme, c'est non : l'abo numérique démarrera en même temps que l'abo papier, à la mise en ligne du site. Mais si tu es déjà abonné à ce moment là, les mois d'abonnements supplémentaires se rajouteront à ton abonnement standard.

----------


## Alab

> Bon par contre avec un tel succès, l'attente va être proportionnelle.
> 
> La pression va pas juste être au bar.


Perso à part éventuellement l'ajout des CPC Hardware je demande pas grand chose de plus, l'important c'est de fournir un truc de qualité dans les temps promis, à la rigueur les archives plus rapidement mises en lignes que prévu car ils pourront se permettre d'engager quelqu'un ou un service pour le faire avec le surplus d'argent. Et puis comme beaucoup l'ont dit, faut pas oublier aussi qu'une partie de l'argent c'est de la 'précommande' d'abonnement, donc pas vraiment de l'argent supplémentaire exclusivement pour le site hein !

----------


## Fizdol

Le pire c'est que si il nous annonce qu'ils branchent la webcam, tout le monde sera heureux et on oubliera qu'ils sont déjà à +57.000 euros.

----------


## CptProut

> Gameblog n’a pas de communauté ou presque, à moins de demander 10 balles un kickstarter ne leur réussirait pas vraiment. Regarde leur forum, les commentaires et les blogs, ça ne bouge quasiment pas.


En effet j'etait persuadé du contraire  ::o: 

Par contre c'est du coté de JV.com que sa doit se mordre les doigts, apres d emon experience de finacement participatif plus la communauté est mature mieux elle se passe autant pour la communauté que pour les createur.

Il suffit de voir la page tipee, des gens qui touche un public "jeune" gagne peu ou galere  alors que d'autre qui propose du contenue plus mature ( Nexus IV, Usul  ect) arrive a lever plus de fond avec moin de monde.

----------


## Fizdol

> faut pas oublié aussi qu'une partie de l'argent c'est de la 'précommande' d'abonnement, donc pas vraiment de l'argent supplémentaire exclusivement pour le site hein !


Ah oui, c'est vrai.

----------


## Peysh

Je regarde les news ce matin, et le financement à 120 k€ d'un site de JV avant même que la première ligne de code ne soit écrite fait beaucoup parler.

Le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que l'équipe CPC va devoir éviter de se planter, mais qu'en plus ils portent toute la presse du monde libre sur leurs épaules et la viabilité d'un modèle payant.

Ya beaucoup de monde qui regarde maintenant.

----------


## Crislam

L'autre truc à garder en tête, c'est que ce ne sont pour l'instant que des promesses de financement, et non des dons définitifs. Ils ne sont pas à l'abri que tout ça décroisse au moment de passer à la caisse...

----------


## Baalim

> Gameblog n’a pas de communauté ou presque, à moins de demander 10 balles un kickstarter ne leur réussirait pas vraiment. Regarde leur forum, les commentaires et les blogs, ça ne bouge quasiment pas.


A vrai dire, le commentaire était sarcastique  :;): 
Je fais partie des premiers inscrits Gameblog, j'ai pu constaté l'ampleur du désastre depuis le lancement du site.

----------


## Frypolar

> Par contre c'est du coté de JV.com que sa doit se mordre les doigts, apres d emon experience de finacement participatif plus la communauté est mature mieux elle se passe autant pour la communauté que pour les createur.


J’ai l’impression que la population fréquentant jv.com est beaucoup plus jeune que celle fréquentant CPC. Pas sûr qu’ils aient les moyens de donner de l’argent ou d’en donner autant que les canards.

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> L'autre truc à garder en tête, c'est que ce ne sont pour l'instant que des promesses de financement, et non des dons définitifs. Ils ne sont pas à l'abri que tout ça décroisse au moment de passer à la caisse...


Vu le taux de bourgeoisie dans la communauté je me fais peu de soucis là dessus.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Crislam

En même JV.com c'est Webedia. Du coup les mecs qui nous font un kickstarter pour financer un site sans publicité auprès de leur communauté, c'est un peu Sony qui fait financer Shenmue 3 en financement participatif....

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

> Source.





> _Sauf que le financement est en train de crever les plafonds, et pourrait bien être le plus gros projet journalistique sur Kickstarter dans le monde (même si le projet est dans la catégorie "Jeux vidéo"). Actuellement, le numéro un (américain) a atteint 170.000 dollars_


 ::o: 
Faut qu'on fasse péter ce record

----------


## Narushima

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cc2...8716ec6981.jpg


Moi je veux bien devenir plus souple et hétérogène.

----------


## EvilGuinness

> J’ai l’impression que la population fréquentant jv.com est beaucoup plus jeune que celle fréquentant CPC. Pas sûr qu’ils aient les moyens de donner de l’argent ou d’en donner autant que les canards.


C'était le truc qu'on se disait sur mumble hier, entre deux défaites sur OW. Avec à peine plus de 1000 participants on atteignait les 60 000 euros, avec une moyenne à 53 euros par personne. Le lecteur de base de CPC semble définitivement avoir plus de 30 ans, avoir connu Joy et avoir les moyens de financer à une bonne hauteur un tel projet. CPC, la communauté de CSP++ qui va concurrencer le noyau dur de HFR.

----------


## Phenixy

> Personnellement, j'achète Canard PC plus ou moins régulièrement depuis 2008 (pour la petite histoire, parce qu'elle est cool, j'ai découvert le magazine parce qu'Ackboo était mon prof de plongée sous-marine)


Je demande un palier "PATTAYA" avec cours de plongée sous-marine particuliers par Ackboo en Thaïlande.  :Bave:

----------


## Alab

> Faut qu'on fasse péter ce record



A savoir que le record demandait 150k$  à la base, donc 170k$ obtenus c'est seulement 13-14% supplémentaire de la somme demandée.  :;): 
Et c'était des dollars, donc on se rapproche doucement de leur somme.

Il reste surtout moins d'une heure pour atteindre les 200% en moins de 24h là !  ::o: 

Mais bon fasse au manque de réaction (autre que les remerciements sur twitter) de la rédac, pas sur que ça suive encore beaucoup à ce rythme malgré la pub ici à gauche de la part de différents journaux/sites.

----------


## Phenixy

> J’ai l’impression que la population fréquentant jv.com est beaucoup plus jeune que celle fréquentant CPC. Pas sûr qu’ils aient les moyens de donner de l’argent ou d’en donner autant que les canards.


T'as tout à fait raison je pense, le fait qu'on soit une communauté "vieille" fait qu'on a plus de pouvoir d'achat qu'ailleurs.  :Cigare:  On a même des topics sur les impôts, les salaires et les banques.  ::trollface:: 






> En même JV.com c'est Webedia. Du coup les mecs qui nous font un kickstarter pour financer un site sans publicité auprès de leur communauté, c'est un peu Sony qui fait financer Shenmue 3 en financement participatif....


Ben au moment du rachat l'équipe de l'époque aurait ptet pu en profiter pour se barrer en masse, créer leur site indé et lancer un kickstarter à ce moment là, ça aurait pu marcher (façon Joystick > CPC)...?

----------


## Narm

> J’ai l’impression que la population fréquentant jv.com est beaucoup plus jeune que celle fréquentant CPC. Pas sûr qu’ils aient les moyens de donner de l’argent ou d’en donner autant que les canards.


C'est la pataugeoire du oueb. On apprend là bas, et après on rejoint des cercles plus huppés comme ici  :Cigare:  
Quoique je me souviens avec émoi du site de feu Joystick à la fin des années 1990 et de don joyeux fourre tout  :Emo:

----------


## Zorgon

Vous n'êtes qu'une bande d'escrocs et vous forcez les gens à mettre de l'argent dans votre Kickstarter. C'est inadmissible !!!

Du coup, j'ai mis 30€ dans le moulin  :^_^: 

EDIT : Et je souhaite de bonnes vacances à la rédaction. Avec le montant récolté, vous partirez au Panama ?

----------


## Crislam

> Je demande un palier "PATTAYA" avec cours de plongée sous-marine particuliers par Ackboo en Thaïlande.


En Mer Rouge pour la plongée c'est bien plus cool  ::):

----------


## Croaker

J'ai l'impression que les versions site+papiers ne sont pas dispo pour certains pays. Est-ce que c'est possible d'en prendre un quand même et d'offrir l'abo papier en question à quelqu'un d'autre, et si oui comment ?

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Mais bon fasse au manque de réaction (autre que les remerciements sur twitter) de la rédac, pas sur que ça suive encore beaucoup à ce rythme malgré la pub ici à gauche de la part de différents journaux/sites.


Perso je préfere ca a une promesses irréfléchies en guise de stretch goal.

----------


## CptProut

> Mais bon fasse au manque de réaction (autre que les remerciements sur twitter) de la rédac, pas sur que ça suive encore beaucoup à ce rythme malgré la pub ici à gauche de la part de différents journaux/sites.


J'ai un peu l'impression qu'il sont en mode panique et c'etait absolument pas prevu de faire peter les score  :^_^: 

Je les voit bien en reunion avant en mode " bon les gars on prevoit quoi pour s'excuser du kickstarter raté ?"

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Mais bon fasse au manque de réaction (autre que les remerciements sur twitter) de la rédac, pas sur que ça suive encore beaucoup à ce rythme malgré la pub ici à gauche de la part de différents journaux/sites.


Ils sont en pleine période de bouclage si j'ai bien compris.

----------


## PG 13

Suis je le seul à me dire que CPC vient de décocher, bien malgré lui, un coup de pied volant non identifié dans les roubignoles désormais atrophiées de la concurrence?  :haha: 

Sérieux, y' en a qui doivent baver de rage et de désespoir depuis hier soir... c' est aussi dingue que jouissif d' assister à çà  ::wub::  

(Cette communauté est complètement folle, tu peux être fier de toi Canard PC)

----------


## Alab

Ah non mais c'était pas un reproche, juste une remarque, on sent que ça leur tombe un peu dessus comme un cheveux sur la soupe. Ils ont bien prévu tout le 'avant', pour annoncer, expliquer, rassurer, du coup après 3-4j à beaucoup voir les membres de la rédac passer ici ou là, faire des annonces, l'effet silence radio se ressent encore plus. Et on a vu quelques personnes ici ou là bien dire qu'ils allaient attendre des annonces de la part de la rédac avant de mettre leur sous dans le ks, donc c'est pour ça que je disais que ça risquerait ptet d'être plus calme tant qu'il y a pas d'infos supplémentaires, voila tout.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ils sont en pleine période de bouclage si j'ai bien compris.


Ouais et ya ça aussi, ils avaient clairement pas prévu de devoir gérer les deux trucs en même temps je pense.  ::XD::

----------


## Kwiss

Hop j'ai mis 30€ aussi, parce que le mug à 27balles il est cool mais non, je fais pas dans le caritatif.  ::ninja:: 

J'achetais le magasine assez régulièrement mais ça me faisait chier de le stocker, et jeter un truc que j'ai payé 5€ ça me faisait trop mal au cul.
Du coup j'ai toujours mon abonnement CPC hardware, mais si un jour vous en faites un site, je prendrais aussi pour les même raisons.

----------


## Crislam

C'est surtout qu'une fois de plus, beaucoup semblent oublier que les journalistes de Canard PC sont également des gens d'un certain âge (pas vieux, pas tapé, pas tapé) et qui sont donc plus réfléchis dans leurs démarches. Ils ont élaborés leurs projets, fait faire les devis, vu combien ça allait leur coûter et on fait leur proposition à la communauté. On ne gère pas un journal qui est devenu une référence de la presse vidéoludique en France pendant 14 ans sans une certaine rigueur et un réel professionnalisme dans son travail. 

Du coup, ils voient là que leur projet est financé et qu'ils ont quasiment le double de ce qu'ils espéraient, mais ils doivent rester stricts dans la façon de gérer cet afflux d'argent. Il n'y a aucun intérêt pour eux, à l'heure actuelle, de pomper plus d'argent en promettant monts et merveilles aux gens juste pour voir combien ils vont gagner. Ils doivent avoir des projets concrets derrière pour rester fidèle à ce qu'ils sont et honnêtes vis à vis de leur communauté. 

Bref, ils réagissent comme des vrais professionnels, pas comme une bande d'excités qui va promettre encore et encore des choses pour maintenir ouvert le robinet.

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Hop j'ai mis 30€ aussi, parce que le mug à 27balles il est cool mais non, je fais pas dans le caritatif. 
> 
> J'achetais le magasine assez régulièrement mais ça me faisait chier de le stocker, et jeter un truc que j'ai payé 5€ ça me faisait trop mal au cul.
> Du coup j'ai toujours mon abonnement CPC hardware, mais si un jour vous en faites un site, je prendrais aussi pour les même raisons.


Hier j'ai lu le test de Duskers aux chiottes. Puis le dossier sur la triche dans R6. Et cette expérience, c'est irremplaçable.

----------


## CptProut

> Bref, ils réagissent comme des vrais professionnels, pas comme une bande d'excités qui va promettre encore et encore des choses pour maintenir ouvert le robinet.


J'aurai jamais mes poele avec manche d'épée bientot 4 ans que le kickstarter est fini  :Emo:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Vous doutiez de la communauté après la vague d'abo pour récupérer de la liquidité ?
> Je sais que la rédac a changé mais Casque était là.


Je pense qu'ils s'attendaient bien à avoir du soutien de leurs lecteurs, mais à hauteur de 50 euros par tête de pipe, et devaient se dire "putain il nous faut 1.200 participants à 50 euros pour atteindre le pallier ça va être velu jusqu'au dernier jour".

Je ne pense *pas* qu'ils s'attendaient à voir quatre packs à 1.000 euros dégager, ou à voir 28 (au moment où j'écris ces lignes) promesses de dons supérieures à 350 euros (ces 28 là remplissant à eux seuls quasiment le quart de l'objectif initial).

----------


## Baalim

> Hier j'ai lu le test de Duskers aux chiottes. Puis le dossier sur la triche dans R6. Et cette expérience, c'est irremplaçable.


Essaye avec une tablette. L'expérience pèse certes plus lourd et faut pas déconner en choppant le pq, mais ça reste similaire.

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Essaye avec une tablette. L'expérience pèse certes plus lourd et faut pas déconner en choppant le pq, mais ça reste similaire.


J'ai essayé la lecture sur tablette et téléphone et c'est juste pas pareil. L'expérience est moins authentique. Puis tu peux pas retrouver par terre un stylo que tu sais pas trop ce qu'il fout là pour aller faire les mots croisés.

----------


## Alab

10min pour 1000€ allez !!!  :Mellow2:

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai essayé la lecture sur tablette et téléphone et c'est juste pas pareil. L'expérience est moins authentique. Puis tu peux pas retrouver par terre un stylo que tu sais pas trop ce qu'il fout là pour aller faire les mots croisés.


Mais si et, en plus, ce con de stylo ne bave plus  ::lol:: 

http://www.fnac.com/Targus-Stylet-po..._FoaAt3A8P8HAQ

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Je ne pense *pas* qu'ils s'attendaient à voir quatre packs à 1.000 euros dégager, ou à voir 28 (au moment où j'écris ces lignes) promesses de dons supérieures à 350 euros (ces 28 là remplissant à eux seuls quasiment le quart de l'objectif initial).


Moi-même, j'avoue que je trouve ça hallucinant. Plus que tout le reste et de loin.

----------


## poneyroux

Je me tâte fortement. J'aimerais bien prendre le pack gütenberg parce que ça a l'air trop cool comme mug, mais 90 boules c'est un poil trop pour mes finances du mois prochain  ::ninja::  Et puis surtout, je suis intéressé par le papier parce que j'ai un poil peur des versions web toutes pétées sur mobiles et tablette. 
Genre Society, j'suis abonné papelard parce que la version mobile est toute pourrie, alors que LeMonde (ok pas le même budget) a une version web à la fois du journal et du site qui est optimale. 

DU COUP. 
Y a des engagements sur le site mobile ? Un cahier des charges qui sera respecté ? Une version qui permette VRAIMENT une lecture agréable sur mobile et qui bouffe pas 3Go de 4g ? (j'imagine que oui mais sait-on jamais :x)

----------


## Baalim

> Un cahier des charges qui sera respecté ?


Sur Kickstarter ??

 :haha:  le fou !

----------


## Phenixy

> Essaye avec une tablette. L'expérience pèse certes plus lourd et faut pas déconner en choppant le pq, mais ça reste similaire.


Vu le sous-titre on se fie à ton expérience.  ::ninja::

----------


## Fizdol



----------


## Kaelis

> *Question :*
> 
> Vu que le budget prévisionnel est largement dépassé, vous pensez qu'il sera possible de sortir le site plus rapidement avec l’excédent ?


Sortez un site encore mieux plutôt  :Cigare:

----------


## Crislam

> Sortez un site encore mieux plutôt


Ils embauchent Daniel Schneidermann pour qu'il fasse des let's play disponible sur le site :D

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Allez un effort ! le 200% est presque atteint en 24h  :Vibre:

----------


## Flad

Hop question qui surgit d'un coup hors de la nuit : Quand vous dites "pas de jeux concours" on est bien d'accord que les concours rigolo-génialo-débilo du forum continueront hein ?!
Je sais bien qu'il y a la distinction forum/site financé par KS mais j'ai besoin d'être rassuré  :Vibre:

----------


## Fizdol

> Allez un effort ! le 200% est presque atteint en 24h


25 boules, il manque 25 boules.

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Non 15 !

EDIT : Ayé

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai l'impression de voir le kickstarter de Star Citizen.

----------


## Alab

200% !  ::lol::

----------


## Fizdol



----------


## Crislam

120015€ ! Et c'est les 200% !

----------


## Althend

J'ai contribué, je ne suis pas un pigeon mais un canard

----------


## BPros

Dingue!! Bon allez, encore plus? 300%? :Coucou:

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> Dingue!! Bon allez, encore plus? 300%?


Impossible, il ne reste que 22 jours  ::P:

----------


## Flyn

C'est foufou

----------


## CptProut

> J'ai l'impression de voir le kickstarter de Star Citizen.


Lol No.

Pour rappel star citizen a été mega juste pour son palier initial.

----------


## Furi0so

> Ils embauchent Daniel Schneidermann pour qu'il fasse des let's play disponible sur le site :D


Une rubrique "Pourquoi J'ai Raison Et Vous Avez Tort" par Julien Chièze !  :Bave:

----------


## Fizdol

Pour tous les early backers, je propose des T-shirts : " Le canard est un pigeon comme un autre "

----------


## Kaelis

Y a des contributeurs assez curieux...

----------


## zijulo

Faut quand même garder à l'esprit que les contributions à 30€ et 70€ sont juste des avances sur l'abonnement (et c'est même moins cher que le prix de l'abonnement normal). Ce qu'on leur donne maintenant on ne le leur donnera pas en 2017. Faut relativiser un peu quoi.

----------


## RogerLeBanni

Bim, 30€ dans le cochon ici aussi. Félicitation à la rédac' pour cette campagne fulgurante !  ::wub::  ::wub:: 

J'aurai bien pris le mug mais à 20 boules + les fdp, voilà, quoi.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Flad

Non mais c'est bon, ils sont en route pour racheter GameOne et en faire la nouvelle webcam de la rédac !
Sur twitter ce sera plus #entenduàlarédac mais #vusurlawebcam

----------


## Crislam

> Y a des contributeurs assez curieux...


J'ai pas tous les éléments sous la main par rapport à ce que tu dis là hein, mais c'est pas Eclypsia par hasard?

----------


## jeanfifi

C'est qui le ptit mignon au tee-shirt rouge qu'on voit derrière Ivan?
 ::love::

----------


## Fizdol

> Faut quand même garder à l'esprit que les contributions à 30€ et 70€ sont juste des avances sur l'abonnement (et c'est même moins cher que le prix de l'abonnement normal). Ce qu'on leur donne maintenant on ne le leur donnera pas en 2017. Faut relativiser un peu quoi.


Oui, mais en attendant le mag papier n'étant pas en crise (ou alors ils nous mentent ces salauds) la rentrée d'argent va permettre d'investir pour établir le maximum de choses sans avoir besoin d'emprunter de l'argent aux banques ou de risquer des fonds propres. C'est benef pour tout le monde tant que leur comptable est pas sous perfusion de pinot noir.

----------


## tenshu

> Ils embauchent Daniel Schneidermann pour qu'il fasse des let's play disponible sur le site :D


Haha des let's play avec Schneidermann et Mélenchon  :Bave:

----------


## olih

> Faut qu'on fasse péter ce record


$170000 = 150000€

Suffit de faire 30k€ en 22 jours  ::ninja::

----------


## Beignet

> Perso je trouve ton interrogation légitime.
> 
> Mais là où tu déformes, c'est que je ne vois pas d'hystérie ; pas de queue de 3km pour acheter le dernier truc à la mode ; pas de cri et de hurlements de jeunes ados.
> 
> A mon sens si ce kickstarter marche, c'est que la rédaction de CanardPC a su prouver par le passé qu'elle est fiable, qu'elle est intègre, et qu'elle fera du bon boulot.
> 
> Moi c'est mon premier Kickstarter. J'ai créé un compte juste pour ça.
> D'ordinaire je suis très circonspect sur ce phénomène, et j'applique l'adage habituel _"attends de voir avant d'acheter_", pour tout ce que j'achète. Je ne précommande jamais rien. J'achète la plupart de mes jeux que quelques semaines après leur sortie (souvent quelques années...), je ne cède à aucune mode quelconque (vestimentaire, technologique...).
> Bref, oui, je suis un radin de première (comme mon sous-titre l'indique).
> ...


Bien dit Chef!  :;): 

Tu devrais t'abonner aussi à Siné Mensuel. Il vaut son pesant de cacahuètes  ::ninja::  ... Même sans Siné...  ::cry::

----------


## Crislam

> Haha des let's play avec Schneidermann et Mélenchon


 Mélenchon sur Assassin's Creed Unity  ::P:

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Ou Mélenchon sur Offworld Trading Company  ::love::

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est surtout qu'une fois de plus, beaucoup semblent oublier que les journalistes de Canard PC sont également des gens d'un certain âge (pas vieux, pas tapé, pas tapé) et qui sont donc plus réfléchis dans leurs démarches. Ils ont élaborés leurs projets, fait faire les devis, vu combien ça allait leur coûter et on fait leur proposition à la communauté. On ne gère pas un journal qui est devenu une référence de la presse vidéoludique en France pendant 14 ans sans une certaine rigueur et un réel professionnalisme dans son travail. 
> 
> Du coup, ils voient là que leur projet est financé et qu'ils ont quasiment le double de ce qu'ils espéraient, mais ils doivent rester stricts dans la façon de gérer cet afflux d'argent. Il n'y a aucun intérêt pour eux, à l'heure actuelle, de pomper plus d'argent en promettant monts et merveilles aux gens juste pour voir combien ils vont gagner. Ils doivent avoir des projets concrets derrière pour rester fidèle à ce qu'ils sont et honnêtes vis à vis de leur communauté. 
> 
> Bref, ils réagissent comme des vrais professionnels, pas comme une bande d'excités qui va promettre encore et encore des choses pour maintenir ouvert le robinet.


Effectivement. Après on peut leur reprocher de ne pas connaître suffisamment leur communauté au point de ne pas avoir prévu un dépassement de l'objectif. Mais bon, il vaut mieux se planter en sous-estimant la réussite qu'en la surestimant   ::ninja::

----------


## Phenixy

> Ou Mélenchon sur Offworld Trading Company


Mais non, sur Tropico 5.  :Bave:

----------


## Redlight

Avec tout le flouz en plus vous pourriez peut être imaginé une appli dédié pour optimiser le format nomade ? Perso c'est sur ce point que j'ai beaucoup d'attente que le format smartphone/tablette soit vraiment au top.

Ah et j'espère que vous n'avez rien dis au prestataire chargé du site, le devis pourrait gonfler  ::ninja::

----------


## dixelou

> Faut quand même garder à l'esprit que les contributions à 30€ et 70€ sont juste des avances sur l'abonnement (et c'est même moins cher que le prix de l'abonnement normal). Ce qu'on leur donne maintenant on ne le leur donnera pas en 2017. Faut relativiser un peu quoi.


D'accord avec toi, une bonne partie est une avance sur le chiffre d'affaires 2017 (perso je me serais quand même réabonné s'il n'y avait pas eu le kickstarter), même si ça laisse une marge pour financer l'investissement initial de développement du site.

----------


## Frypolar

> Hop question qui surgit d'un coup hors de la nuit : Quand vous dites "pas de jeux concours" on est bien d'accord que les concours rigolo-génialo-débilo du forum continueront hein ?!
> Je sais bien qu'il y a la distinction forum/site financé par KS mais j'ai besoin d'être rassuré


Les concours débiles habituels continueront  :;):

----------


## Pinkipou

*Bring back our Rabot* ! Please...  ::'(: 

Parmi tout ce que vous avez fait pour le site jusqu'ici, ce gars a été sa plus belle plus-value.
Vous voulez pas lui demander de nouveau quelques piges, quitte à lancer un deuxième kickstarter pour pouvoir financer son incontinence textuelle ?

----------


## Yves Signal

Le KS étant ayant déjà abouti, je ne pense pas participer, même si je contribue déjà depuis quelques années au soutien de votre excellent travail via des abonnements papiers.
Toutes mes félicitations, ces promesses sont alléchantes et démontre votre envie d'aller toujours plus loin. 
Je rêve de contenus vidéos rigolol et bien débiles avec vos vieilles trombines dedans, ça pourrait être très chouette.

Et tant qu'à engranger des brouzoufs, pensez à les investir sur une app mobile ergonomique, le fofo est une vraie chiasse à utiliser en nomade.

Juste un petit bémol, au niveau des goodies, j'aurais backé direct si on avait eu une photo dédicacée de la Reum à Pipo :D

Plein de bisous !

----------


## Naity

> Haha des let's play avec Schneidermann et Mélenchon


Nope, avec Juliette  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

Ahaha 200%.. Prochaine étape, la Debbache ? :3

----------


## fishinou

Il faut absolument que DocTB est le CPCHardware profite un peu de l'excédent de trésorerie  ::wub::

----------


## Croaker

> Ou Mélenchon sur Offworld Trading Company


J'aurais plutôt vu les frères Guillemot et Bolloré dans un multi sur ce jeu.

----------


## Molina

> En effet j'etait persuadé du contraire 
> 
> Par contre c'est du coté de JV.com que sa doit se mordre les doigts, apres d emon experience de finacement participatif plus la communauté est mature mieux elle se passe autant pour la communauté que pour les createur.
> 
> Il suffit de voir la page tipee, des gens qui touche un public "jeune" gagne peu ou galere  alors que d'autre qui propose du contenue plus mature ( Nexus IV, Usul  ect) arrive a lever plus de fond avec moin de monde.


C'est surtout toute la presse qui doit se mordre les doigts. Un journal parlant de jeux, se paye le luxe d'être complètement indépendant, d'avoir des mecs assez fidèle pour passer du bifton, pendant que Le Monde ou le Fig' doivent jouer avec la pub et les articles "pute à clic"...

----------


## Crislam

> Mais non, sur Tropico 5.


Sur Democracy 3 !

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Il faut absolument que DocTB est le CPCHardware profite un peu de l'excédent de trésorerie


Et Humanoïde !  :Emo:

----------


## Kaelis

> J'ai pas tous les éléments sous la main par rapport à ce que tu dis là hein, mais c'est pas Eclypsia par hasard?


J'avoue que je ne sais pas ce qu'est Eclypsia. En fait je voulais voir une liste des contributeurs pour voir un peu le profil des backers, le premier qui sort dans la liste c'est ce "Ico Partners" qui a backé plus d'une centaine de projets, je matte leur site je tombe sur une page d'e-marketing de crowdfunding ou je ne sais quoi. J'ai aucune arrière pensé, ça me laisse juste perplexe.

----------


## poneyroux

> Avec tout le flouz en plus vous pourriez peut être imaginé une appli dédié pour optimiser le format nomade ? Perso c'est sur ce point que j'ai beaucoup d'attente que le format smartphone/tablette soit vraiment au top.
> 
> Ah et j'espère que vous n'avez rien dis au prestataire chargé du site, le devis pourrait gonfler


Je seconde et me répète, mais c'est parce que ça conditionne presque mon abo  ::ninja::

----------


## Crislam

> J'avoue que je ne sais pas ce qu'est Eclypsia. En fait je voulais voir une liste des contributeurs pour voir un peu le profil des backers, le premier qui sort dans la liste c'est ce "Ico Partners" qui a backé plus d'une centaine de projets, je matte leur site je tombe sur une page d'e-marketing de crowdfunding ou je ne sais quoi. J'ai aucune arrière pensé, ça me laisse juste perplexe.


Eclypsia c'est une sorte de Millenium qui a embauché pas mal de streamers un peu connu, principalement sur du LoL et du CS, et qui est basée à Brighton en Angleterre. Comme cette boîte l'est aussi, je me suis posé la question. 
Pour leur financement, comme les fondateurs sont français et dans le jeu vidéo, soit ils lisent Canard PC, soit ça fait parti de leur stratégie pour se positionner en avance sur ce nouveau format pour voir comment ça évolue....

----------


## keulz

> Il faut absolument que DocTB est le CPCHardware profite un peu de l'excédent de trésorerie


Grave !

----------


## tenshu

Ivan dans le HuffPo, pas grand chose de plus que e communiqué de presse (oui c'est le huffpo hein).

Mais :




> À quoi va servir tout cet argent supplémentaire? De nouvelles options vont-elles être rajoutées à mesure que la cagnotte monte? "C'est un site web, on ne peut pas le transformer tout à coup en voiture volante. De plus, nous ne voulons rien engager qui risquerait de retarder la sortie de la promesse numéro 1", confie Ivan Gaudé au HuffPost. Mais un tel engouement impliquera certainement une réponse, à laquelle l'équipe va "réfléchir calmement et proposer quelque chose, ne serait-ce que pour le fun ou récompenser cette énorme démonstration d'amour".

----------


## Fizdol

::lol::  Déjà quoté page précédente.

Mais avec tout ce flood.  ::(:

----------


## zijulo

> Oui, mais en attendant le mag papier n'étant pas en crise (ou alors ils nous mentent ces salauds) la rentrée d'argent va permettre d'investir pour établir le maximum de choses sans avoir besoin d'emprunter de l'argent aux banques ou de risquer des fonds propres. C'est benef pour tout le monde tant que leur comptable est pas sous perfusion de pinot noir.


Oui c'est toujours bien d'avoir le pognon à l'avance c'est sûr. Je disais ça parce que j'avais l'impression que certains gens ici présents avaient l'impression que c'était du bénef brut.

----------


## Kwiss

> Hier j'ai lu le test de Duskers aux chiottes. Puis le dossier sur la triche dans R6. Et cette expérience, c'est irremplaçable.


Ouais mais au chiotte, je peux pas, je suis toujours en train de téléphoner. ::trollface::

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

Ivan peut aussi choisir de se barrer avec la caisse.

----------


## Zorgon

> (...) _Mais un tel engouement impliquera certainement une réponse, à laquelle l'équipe va "réfléchir calmement et proposer quelque chose, ne serait-ce que pour le fun ou récompenser cette énorme démonstration d'amour"._


Un calendrier "Les Dieux de Canard PC" inspiré d'un célèbre calendrier faisant frémir les ménagères de plus de 50 ans  :^_^:

----------


## Kaelis

Je me pose une question peut-être très conne ou déjà été posée : pourquoi la rédacton devrait proposer "plus" car le seuil demandé est dépassé? Dans le sens où ça serait une obligation de leur part j'entends.

----------


## El_Morbach

Ivan sur Numérama : « Kickstarter est un très gros site pour le jeu vidéo, c’est historiquement là que se sont produits les événements et c’est pratiquement le seul pour ce secteur. Nous avons donc choisi d’aller là où nos lecteurs étaient déjà inscrits potentiellement, plutôt qu’un site français où aucun jeu vidéo ne se lance jamais  ».

Un peu surestimé quand en voit que les 3/4 sont des nouveaux backers.  ::trollface:: 





> Bien dit Chef! 
> 
> Tu devrais t'abonner aussi à Siné Mensuel. Il vaut son pesant de cacahuètes  ... Même sans Siné...


Et oui snif  ::cry::

----------


## Narushima

> Je me pose une question peut-être très conne ou déjà été posée : pourquoi la rédacton devrait proposer "plus" car le seuil demandé est dépassé? Dans le sens où ça serait une obligation de leur part j'entends.


Parce qu'ils font pas une quête mais vendent quelque chose.

----------


## Chov

Moi je propose qu'avec la montagne de thunes supplémentaire on organise le Canard Fest' qu'on s'arrose de bière et qu'on fasse l'amour

----------


## El_Morbach

> J'avoue que je ne sais pas ce qu'est Eclypsia. En fait je voulais voir une liste des contributeurs pour voir un peu le profil des backers, le premier qui sort dans la liste c'est ce "Ico Partners" qui a backé plus d'une centaine de projets, je matte leur site je tombe sur une page d'e-marketing de crowdfunding ou je ne sais quoi. J'ai aucune arrière pensé, ça me laisse juste perplexe.


Oui je me suis dit la même chose quand j'ai vu ce Ico Partners. Et quelqu'un a mentionné Top Achat dans les gros contributeurs mais je sais pas si c'est vrai...




> Moi je propose qu'avec la montagne de thunes supplémentaire on organise le Canard Fest' qu'on s'arrose de bière et qu'on fasse l'amour


Et qu'on fasse revenir Omar Boulon!

----------


## banditbandit

> Et bim, backer pour 30€. Je préfère soutenir l'initiative en prenant le pack a 30 €-plutôt que l'offre limité a 20€-


J'aurais bien participé moi aussi mais je ne voulais pas mettre plus de 20 € malheureusement les nomads pack ne sont pas assez nombreux, à la limite même une offre pour six mois à 20 € aurais fait l'affaire.

----------


## Zorgon

> Je me pose une question peut-être très conne ou déjà été posée : pourquoi la rédacton devrait proposer "plus" car le seuil demandé est dépassé? Dans le sens où ça serait une obligation de leur part j'entends.


Pas forcément un truc de ouf qui tue sa maman, mais un petit bonus sympa serait bienvenu, le compteur ayant pété les scores.

----------


## Yshuya

Tin, je veux Humanoïde.  ::cry::

----------


## Rutabaga

Pour ceux qui se posent la question pour ICO partners, je vous renvoie sur ce type sur twitter. Rien de louche, c'est un gars qui semble aimer et supporter CanardPC (en plus d'être consultant en jeux online (?)).

----------


## Kaelis

> Parce qu'ils font pas une quête mais vendent quelque chose.


Quelque chose que les backers ont déjà acheté. Dans la cagnotte totale, quelle est la part de participation qui correspond aux abonnements que les clients (si vous me passez le terme) payent? Ce que je veux dire c'est que c'est pas uniquement des dons uniquement pour lancer le projet, il y a aussi de l'argent qui est simplement une avance sur un service qui sera donné l'année prochaine.

Je m soupçonne de pas être clair  ::ninja::

----------


## Chov

> Et qu'on fasse revenir Omar Boulon!


Evident!

----------


## Kaelis

> Pas forcément un truc de ouf qui tue sa maman, mais un petit bonus sympa serait bienvenu, le compteur ayant pété les scores.


Oui je suis d'accord, mais c'est pour le plaisir, pas par obligation (je crois).

----------


## BPros

> Oui je suis d'accord, mais c'est pour le plaisir, pas par obligation (je crois).


Un site avec plein de canard alors! ::lol::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Tin, je veux Humanoïde.


S'ils ont déjà calculé que le modèle économique d'Humanoïde n'était pas rentable, je doute qu'ils mettent le pognon inattendu dedans ; ce serait même une énorme erreur.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Et qu'on fasse revenir Omar Boulon!


Rahhhhh punaise si ça pouvait être vrai !!!

C'est vraiment le seul moment où j'ai douté de CPC : quand Boulon est parti.

----------


## Narushima

> Quelque chose que les backers ont déjà acheté. Dans la cagnotte totale, quelle est la part de participation qui correspond aux abonnements que les clients (si vous me passez le terme) payent? Ce que je veux dire c'est que c'est pas uniquement des dons uniquement pour lancer le projet, il y a aussi de l'argent qui est simplement une avance sur un service qui sera donné l'année prochaine.


Ils ont demandé 60 000 € pour développer un site, contre quoi les "donateurs" reçoivent un abonnement. Une fois ce montant dépassé, à quoi sert l'argent, vu que le site est financé ?

----------


## banditbandit

> Rahhhhh punaise si ça pouvait être vrai !!!
> 
> C'est vraiment le seul moment où j'ai douté de CPC : quand Boulon est parti.


Moi c'est surtout après !  ::ninja::

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Un calendrier "Les Dieux de Canard PC" inspiré d'un célèbre calendrier faisant frémir les ménagères de plus de 50 ans


Il est quelque part dans les cartons, celui-là... T'as posé des micros chez nous ou quoi ?  :tired: 
(Sinon, c'est lendemain de bouclage + financement de KS de 200% en 24 heures, alors si vous pouvez écrire moins fort, ce serait gentil, merci.)

----------


## Molina

> Une fois ce montant dépassé, à quoi sert l'argent, vu que le site est financé ?


Trafic d'armes.  ::w00t::

----------


## Kaelis

> Ils ont demandé 60 000 € pour développer un site, contre quoi les "donateurs" reçoivent un abonnement. Une fois ce montant dépassé, à quoi sert l'argent, vu que le site est financé ?


C'est en partie de l'argent que les futurs abonnés payent d'avance pour un service qui leur sera fourni l'année prochaine.

J'veux dire, quelle différence ça fait pour le chiffre d'affaire de la rédac si je paye mon abonnement maintenant (qui fait augmenter la cagnotte donc qui l'obligerait à donner plus en retour) où si je m'abonne au 1er Janvier 2017 à la sortie du site?

C'est pas simplement de l'argent en trop, c'est aussi une avance.

Je serais inquiet si ça devait fonctionner comme ça...



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Phenixy

> Et qu'on fasse revenir Omar Boulon!


S'il revient c'est pour s'occuper du barbecue au pot de lancement du site.  ::ninja::

----------


## Naity

> (Sinon, c'est lendemain de bouclage + financement de KS de 200% en 24 heures, alors si vous pouvez écrire moins fort, ce serait gentil, merci.)


Tiens, un café et un doliprane, ca va bien se passer  :;):

----------


## poneyroux

:tired: 
Le café agresse déjà pas mal l'estomac qui a bien enduré l'acidité du pif qu'ils se sont bu la veille, tout comme le doliprane.
T'ajoutes à ça les effet diurétique de la caféine, et t'as une rédac encore plus déshydratée. T'es pas de bon conseil.

Edit : 


> Non, pas d’app. En revanche, le site sera optimisé (responsive ou adaptative design) pour être lu confortablement sur tablette ou smartphone (oui, mieux que le site actuel...).


J'avais pas vu. Bon, un site bien foutu ça peut aider, mais j'aime bien les apps moi  :Emo:

----------


## Flad

Contre la gueule de bois, y a pas de miracle.
Faut boire de l'eau.
Beaucoup.

----------


## Frypolar

> Tiens, un café et un doliprane, ca va bien se passer 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8155f14...e7968301b8.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/0d72c5e...baa913573b.jpg


Il vaut mieux boire de l'eau  :;):  Sans doliprane, il ne sert à rien, si t'as mal à la tête c'est que tu manques d'eau.

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Contre la gueule de bois, y a pas de miracle.
> Faut boire de l'eau.
> Beaucoup.


Oui mais ça il faut le faire avant la gueule de bois, avant de se coucher. Après c'est trop tard. Parole d'expert.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ou de la bière.

Beaucoup.

----------


## El_Morbach

> Pour ceux qui se posent la question pour ICO partners, je vous renvoie sur ce type sur twitter. Rien de louche, c'est un gars qui semble aimer et supporter CanardPC (en plus d'être consultant en jeux online (?)).


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQKZyfOJB7s#t=2m19s

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Ou de la bière.
> 
> Beaucoup.


Et non justement ! question d'évaporation pas pareille que l'eau au niveau des neurones ou un truc comme ça.

----------


## poneyroux

Ouais, mais si tu es tout le temps bourré, y a plus le temps pour une gueule de bois.
Parole d'experts (je bois jamais d'alcool, mais j'ai vu beaucoup de gens le faire, bien sûr  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Naity

> Le café agresse déjà pas mal l'estomac qui a bien enduré l'acidité du pif qu'ils se sont bu la veille, tout comme le doliprane.
> T'ajoutes à ça les effet diurétique de la caféine, et t'as une rédac encore plus déshydratée. T'es pas de bon conseil.


 ::'(: 
Bon ben y'a la méthode alternative d'avancer l'apéro au p'tit dej'. Un petit tétrapack de Villageoise de bon matin, et ca repart  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> C'est en partie de l'argent que les futurs abonnés payent d'avance pour un service qui leur sera fourni l'année prochaine.
> 
> J'veux dire, quelle différence ça fait pour le chiffre d'affaire de la rédac si je paye mon abonnement maintenant (qui fait augmenter la cagnotte donc qui l'obligerait à donner plus en retour) où si je m'abonne au 1er Janvier 2017 à la sortie du site?
> 
> C'est pas simplement de l'argent en trop, c'est aussi une avance.
> 
> Je serais inquiet si ça devait fonctionner comme ça...
> 
> 
> ...


Maintenant que la mise de départ est acquise, ça fait des fonds de roulement et ça donne une certaine assurance sur le court terme.
Le truc, c'est qu'en "s'abonnant" maintenant via kickstarter, on leur assure certes des abonnements mais on leur fait perdre 25 % du revenu de chaque abonnement en prenant le palier de départ.

Bref c'est rassurant mais pas 100 % gagnant.

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Ouais, mais si tu es tout le temps bourré, y a plus le temps pour une gueule de bois.
> Parole d'experts (je bois jamais d'alcool, mais j'ai vu beaucoup de gens le faire, bien sûr )


Vrai  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Et non justement ! question d'évaporation pas pareille que l'eau au niveau des neurones ou un truc comme ça.


J'ai oublié de mettre le chapeau rigolo pour montrer que c'était de l'humour.

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> J'ai oublié de mettre le chapeau rigolo pour montrer que c'était de l'humour.


On rigole pas avec ces sujets là  :tired:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ouais, l'humour c'est sérieux!  :Angry:

----------


## Altyki

Financement à plus de 200%  :tired: 

Rendé l'argen o abaunés ! :Cell:

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Maintenant que la mise de départ est acquise, ça fait des fonds de roulement et ça donne une certaine assurance sur le court terme.
> Le truc, c'est qu'en "s'abonnant" maintenant via kickstarter, on leur assure certes des abonnements mais on leur fait perdre 25 % du revenu de chaque abonnement en prenant le palier de départ.
> 
> Bref c'est rassurant mais pas 100 % gagnant.



Sauf si ça fait s'abonner des gens qui n'avaient pas prévu de le faire à tarif plein. Gens qui se reabonneront ensuite parce qu'ils seront accros.

----------


## Fizdol



----------


## Frypolar

> Oui mais ça il faut le faire avant la gueule de bois, avant de se coucher. Après c'est trop tard. Parole d'expert.


Non non, après ça marche aussi mais c'est pas instantané  ::P:

----------


## CptProut

> Ouais, l'humour c'est sérieux!


 :tired: 

Alors pour faire les malin ya du monde sur le topic, mais pour donner des info ya perssone !

 :Cell:

----------


## Lianhua

> Sauf si ça fait s'abonner des gens qui n'avaient pas prévu de le faire à tarif plein. Gens qui se reabonneront ensuite parce qu'ils seront accros.


D'ailleurs je me demande si parmi les backers, il y en a qui ne connaissait pas CPC et qui venait de découvrir...  ::blink::

----------


## poneyroux

> Alors pour faire les malin ya du monde sur le topic, mais pour donner des info ya perssone !


C'est parce qu'il en a pas plus que nous.
Tout ce qu'il sait, c'est que le budget vacances de la rédac a pris un sacré coup de boost, et qu'il va bientôt être possible d'ouvrir un compte au Panama et de disparaître du pays.

----------


## Crislam

Pour les questionnements sur le fait que ce soit des abonnements en avance, c'est assez simple en fait. 

Quand vous faites un investissement dans un projet, soit vous avez l'argent sur votre compte, ou vous êtes plusieurs associés qui mettent en commun des moyens, soit vous faites un prêt à une banque. Dans les deux cas, vous espérez que ce projet va vous rapporter de l'argent, suffisamment pour rembourser la mise de départ et après pour en gagner simplement. 

 Là, ce qu'ils font simplement, c'est qu'ils initient le remboursement de l'investissement avant de le dépenser. Donc, en gros, au lieu de rembourser sur la base du produit fini, ils remboursent sur la confiance qu'on leur fait de nous proposer un bon produit.

----------


## Baalim

> Sauf si ça fait s'abonner des gens qui n'avaient pas prévu de le faire à tarif plein. Gens qui se reabonneront ensuite parce qu'ils seront accros.


Clairement. C'est bien l'attrait de KS dont le rayonnement permet d'attirer les curieux et pas seuls les lecteurs du mag et trolls du forum. Le truc, c'est ensuite de les faire se réabonner plus cher pour les mêmes prestations. D'expérience, c'est difficile.

----------


## CptProut

> C'est parce qu'il en a pas plus que nous.
> Tout ce qu'il sait, c'est que le budget vacances de la rédac a pris un sacré coup de boost, et qu'il va bientôt être possible d'ouvrir un compte au Panama et de disparaître du pays.


Prochaine article :

"on a peut etre craché sur chris robert mais maintenant qu'on est plein de brouzouf on se dit que c'est plutot pas mal."

----------


## Diwydiant

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/fe092ee...de53356c02.jpg


Tu avais voulu dessiner quoi, près de son derrière ?  :tired:

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Tu avais voulu dessiner quoi, près de son derrière ?


Une énorme seringue. Enorme. Seringue.

----------


## Fizdol

::unsure:: 






 ::trollface::

----------


## Jaycie

> Y a des contributeurs assez curieux...


C'est surtout Thomas Bidaux qui a backé, il est assez actif sur twitter sur le crowfunding des JV.

----------


## El_Morbach

> Ou de la bière.
> 
> Beaucoup.


Je confirme. La première bière est difficile, mais une fois qu'on entame la petite soeur les compteurs sont remis à zéro.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je confirme. La première bière est difficile, mais une fois qu'on entame la petite soeur les compteurs sont remis à zéro.






Bon courage  ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Backé pour le mag numérique (enfin !) et le mug. Mon seul regret c'est que ce KS est arrivé un an trop tard pour que vous puissiez avoir la classe d'avoir un authentique mécène panaméen parmi les backers.

Et d'ailleurs ne croyez pas que ce soit facile d'ouvrir un compte au Panama, il faut se faire coopter par un local, fournir une preuve de résidence, etc. Le détournement d'argent au Panama, c'est par l'entremise d'investissements dans des sociétés, pas par l'ouverture de comptes bancaires.

----------


## El_Morbach

> Bon courage


Conclusion, il faut que je me mette à la vodka.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, merci pour la vidéo, très instructif!

----------


## Kaelis

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/fe092ee...de53356c02.jpg


 :Bave:

----------


## Zepolak

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/fe092ee...de53356c02.jpg


C'est le troisième que tu nous fais ici. Ils sont chouettes tes dessins !




> Je confirme. La première bière est difficile, mais une fois qu'on entame la petite soeur les compteurs sont remis à zéro.


J'ai essayé la semaine dernière (j'avais jamais tenté avant, mais bon, hein) et je ne valide pas. J'ai arrêté après 2-3 et je suis retourné d'où je venais (le lit).

----------


## Fizdol

Mon taff actuel est fait de temps mort, du coup je comble comme je peux.



 ::ninja::

----------


## CptProut

> Mon taff actuel est fait de temps mort, du coup je comble comme je peux.


Fait moi un lapin ecoliere pour mon topic des anime  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Mon taff actuel est fait de temps mort, du coup je comble comme je peux.


Hum hum.

----------


## Redlight

Ouais tes dessins ils sont sympa fizdol

----------


## keulz

> Et non justement ! question d'évaporation pas pareille que l'eau au niveau des neurones ou un truc comme ça.






> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/fe092ee...de53356c02.jpg


 ::o:

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Mon taff actuel est fait de temps mort, du coup je comble comme je peux.


Tant mieux alors, c'est super !  ::happy2::

----------


## Redlight

> C'est le troisième que tu nous fais ici. Ils sont chouettes tes dessins !
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai essayé la semaine dernière (j'avais jamais tenté avant, mais bon, hein) et je ne valide pas. J'ai arrêté après 2-3 et je suis retourné d'où je venais (le lit).


Je connais qu'un seul remède pour éviter la gueule de bois, c'est de boire beaucoup d'eau la vieille avant de faire dodo ou que la soirée est terminée.

----------


## El_Morbach

> J'ai essayé la semaine dernière (j'avais jamais tenté avant, mais bon, hein) et je ne valide pas. J'ai arrêté après 2-3 et je suis retourné d'où je venais (le lit).


Bon je reconnais, je faisais ça avant mes 27-28 ans quand je vivais en coloc avec une bande d'Irlandais, donc j'avais de l'entrainement régulier. Quelques années plus tard mes capacités dans ce domaine ont été réduites à néant. Et puis ça dépendait aussi du niveau de gueule de bois, il y a certaines fois ou le point de non retour avait été dépassé et où la moindre tentative de boire un verre d'eau finissait la tête dans une bassine ou dans la cuvette des chiottes...

----------


## Kaelis

> Je connais qu'un seul remède pour éviter la gueule de bois, c'est de boire beaucoup d'eau la vieille avant de faire dodo ou que la soirée est terminée.


Et ouais. Le pichet de pluie avant de pioncer y a que ça de vrai!

PS : le jaune c'est la vie, la remède est dans le poison.

----------


## Alab

> Je connais qu'un seul remède pour éviter la gueule de bois, c'est de boire beaucoup d'eau la vieille avant de faire dodo ou que la soirée est terminée.


This.

----------


## Redlight

> Et ouais. Le pichet de pluie avant de pioncer y a que ça de vrai!


Mais du coup c'est un peu tard pour la rédac  ::ninja::

----------


## pepito

Ou de ne pas s'arrêter de boire  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

Conseiller à Moquette de boire de l'eau  ::w00t::  Vous tenez pas tellement à la vie les gars.

----------


## keulz

Concernant le "léger" dépassement, pourquoi ne pas arrêter le financement ? Est-ce que c'est seulement possible ?

----------


## Kaelis

> Ou de ne pas s'arrêter de boire


Une bière le lendemain au réveil ça fait du bien.

----------


## Naity

> Concernant le "léger" dépassement, pourquoi ne pas arrêter le financement ? Est-ce que c'est seulement possible ?


Pourquoi? Je ne vois pas en quoi il est problématique qu'ils aient une avance de trésorerie.

----------


## CptProut

> Concernant le "léger" dépassement, pourquoi ne pas arrêter le financement ? Est-ce que c'est seulement possible ?


Je suis pas sur que kickstarter l'autorise justement.

c'est pour ça qu'il demande au createur en amont des stretch goal.

----------


## Ruvon

> Mon taff actuel est fait de temps mort, du coup je comble comme je peux.


Fais gaffe, je suis d'accord avec Flad, ça me fait tout bizarre mais je me retrouve dans tout ce qu'il dit avec ce "hum hum"  ::ninja:: 

Et te planque pas derrière des lapins ninjas  ::ninja::

----------


## ProXorP

Le citron ( ou la citrate de bétaïne), ca marche aussi pas mal pour décuver !

----------


## Fizdol

> Fait moi un lapin ecoliere pour mon topic des anime







> Hum hum.


T'inquiète pas, le plus clair de mon temps je suis entrain de m'atteler à _tu-sais-quoi_.

----------


## Kaelis

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/168...f5f8eaddd4.jpg


 :Boom:

----------


## Zepolak

Horrible, pleins de 'petits' détails, j'adore.

----------


## Alab

Mais vous comprenez pas que le fric c'est aussi pour payer leur boulot ? C'est un peu comme si aujourd'hui le site sortait, le fric que vous venez de donner là correspond à l'abonnement que vous auriez pris au moment de la parution du site.  :Vibre: 
C'est pas parce que les KS sont remplis de plein de strech goals alakon qu'ils vont en proposer des dizaines aussi...
Manquerait plus que la mag veuille essayer de gagner de l'argent !  ::o:

----------


## titi3

Pas que je veuille jouer les rabas joie, mais vous ne craignez pas que ça attire l'attention de requins qui vont chercher à vous rachetés ? "MeuhMeuh PC ils ont soulevé 100k€ en 24h, on va les rachetés et tabler sur le succès de la marque, puis quand on les aura bien rincés on les donnera en pâture à nos actionnaires gloutons  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave: "

Juste une pensée de sale gauchiste crypto communiste hippie  ::happy2:: 

PS: s'ils n'ont pas fait guinsse à la Chimay Bleue, à la Westmaelle Triple ou à la Rochefort 12 pas d'excuses !!! Au boulot feignasses  ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/168...f5f8eaddd4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> T'inquiète pas, le plus clair de mon temps je suis entrain de m'atteler à _tu-sais-quoi_.


C'est ton chef  ::P:  ?

----------


## madoxav

J'suis assez étonné de voir ce kickstarter couvert par plusieurs sites genre Huffpost, Numerama, mais pas par Nextinpact qui sont pourtant plus ou moins dans le même bateau (presse indépendante avec abonnement).

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il me semble que les créateurs du mag détiennent plus de 50%. Domisys et Gandi ne sont que minoritaire.
MAis bon, ça a peut être évolué.

----------


## titi3

> Une bière le lendemain au réveil ça fait du bien.


Un double scotch ouais  ::wub::

----------


## El_Morbach

> PS: s'ils n'ont pas fait guinsse à la Chimay Bleue, à la Westmaelle Triple ou à la Rochefort 12 pas d'excuses !!! Au boulot feignasses


No Orval, no medal.

----------


## Narushima

> Pas que je veuille jouer les rabas joie, mais vous ne craignez pas que ça attire l'attention de requins qui vont chercher à vous rachetés ?


C'est pas très compliqué, suffit de dire "non".

----------


## Frypolar

> Mais vous comprenez pas que le fric c'est aussi pour payer leur boulot ? C'est un peu comme si aujourd'hui le site sortait, le fric que vous venez de donner là correspond à l'abonnement que vous auriez pris au moment de la parution du site. 
> C'est pas parce que les KS sont remplis de plein de strech goals alakon qu'ils vont en proposer des dizaines aussi...
> Manquerait plus que la mag veuille essayer de gagner de l'argent !


Oui mais le public s'attend peut-être à ce que CPC propose quelque chose de plus vu le montant atteint. Mais comme tu le dis ils sont aussi limités puisqu'il s'agit surtout d'une avance sur les futurs abonnements. 



> Il me semble que les créateurs du mag détiennent plus de 50%. Domisys et Gandi ne sont que minoritaire.
> MAis bon, ça a peut être évolué.


Oui il me semble que Domisys et Gandi n'ont pas grand chose et je vois mal les fondateurs revendre leurs parts à une autre boîte.

----------


## Lennyroquai

> J'suis assez étonné de voir ce kickstarter couvert par plusieurs sites genre Huffpost, Numerama, mais pas par Nextinpact qui sont pourtant plus ou moins dans le même bateau (presse indépendante avec abonnement).


Ca m'a surpris aussi, mais c'est peut-être aussi pour éviter un "parti pris". ("on parle de CPC, mais pas des autres") etc...
Mais il y'a de grosses similitudes je trouve (Communauté, principes, etc...)

----------


## titi3

> No Orval, no medal.


Qui fait guinsse à l'Orval mérite une mort affreuse  ::(:  En fait c'est valable pour toutes les trappistes authentiques  ::P: 




> C'est pas très compliqué, suffit de dire "non".


Ca c'est ce que tu crois....en 2016 tout le monde a un prix, même si pour ma part je ne doute pas de l'intégrité de CoinCoinPC (sinon je ne le lirais pas). C'est juste que ça peut aller tellement vite ce genre de choses. L'argent fait perdre la tête...

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> No Orval, no medal.


C'est excellent avec une chocolatine au petit dej.  ::trollface::

----------


## Kaelis

> C'est pas très compliqué, suffit de dire "non".

----------


## titi3

> C'est excellent avec un chocolatine au petit dej.


J'en connais un qui a testé croissant + Chimay Bleue  :Sweat: 

PS: on dit couque au chocolat  ::P:

----------


## Kaelis

> PS: on dit couque au chocolat


Fight me!

----------


## Lianhua

> C'est pas très compliqué, suffit de dire "non".


Et de détourner la tête de la montagne d'or proposée  ::siffle::

----------


## titi3

> Fight me!


Chocoladekoek  :Cigare:

----------


## Kaelis

> Chocoladekoek


C'est scandalant!  :nawak:

----------


## Frypolar

> Et de détourner la tête de la montagne d'or proposée


Je crois que vous vous emballez un poil  ::P:  Surtout que le succès de CPC est lié à la confiance de ses lecteurs, le jour où le mag est revendu ça va être compliqué de garder cette confiance.

----------


## Bah

Concernant le montant levé hyper vite faut garder un truc en tête aussi (ça a peut-être été mentionné, y'a trop de pages pour moi là), c'est qu'en gros si tu te dis que tu vas te réabonner au mag, tu le fais par le KS. Ca te coûte rien de plus (c'est même moins cher) et tu soutiens. Ca représente 60'000 euros là (avec ceux qui ont pris le mug). Du coup y'a quand même la moitié de la somme qui ne représente aucun risque pour le contributeur, juste un réabonnement. Ca représente pas non plus de l'argent en plus pour CPC. C'est un gros apport d'un coup au lieu d'être un gros apport graduel. Du coup pour moi on n'est pas vraiment sur un modèle de Kickstarter.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui mais le public s'attend peut-être à ce que CPC propose quelque chose de plus vu le montant atteint. Mais comme tu le dis ils sont aussi limités puisqu'il s'agit surtout d'une avance sur les futurs abonnements.


Evidemment ça avait été évoqué...

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Bon ben voila, on laisse une journée se passer avant de voir ce que ça donne ce fameux KickStarter, et on arrive après la seconde bataille...

Bravo les canards - les 2300 backers actuels, je me demande un peu quelle proportion du lectorat ça peut représenter...

Moi faut que je me renseigne sur jusqu'à quand court mon abonnement (offert par madame pour mon anniversaire), et sur comment effectuer le raccord si je prends un pack abonnement...

----------


## titi3

> C'est scandalant!


Non belge  :;):  Même si du peu qu'il me reste de leur langue, je pense que nos voisins du Nord parlent de chocoladebroodje (pain au chocolat).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je crois que vous vous emballez un poil  Surtout que le succès de CPC est lié à la confiance de ses lecteurs, le jour où le mag est revendu ça va être compliqué de garder cette confiance.


Oui c'est juste une idée qui m'ai passé par la tête. En voyant comment vont les choses à l'heure actuelle, trouvé des gens intègres qui ne cèdent pas aux sirènes du $$$$$$$ c'est difficile. Pour ça qu'il faut rendre gloire aux Canards, bientôt 15 ans et pas une tache de ce genre sur leur CV, c'est grand.

----------


## El_Morbach

La Chimay et la Trappe sont les seules trappistes que j'arrive à trouver régulièrement en Australie, pour la Chimay à $8-$9 AUD la petite bouteille et $20 AUD la grande...  ::cry:: 
Avec les CHOCOLATINES (http://couteaux-et-tirebouchons.com/...vraie-reponse/) à 5 dollars quand on en trouve des correctes, et le saucisson à 20 balles aussi...  ::cry:: 

Le manque est encore plus balaise que lorsque j'ai arrêté la clope  :Sweat: .

Alors là si je commence à parler d'Orval et de Rochefort...  :Bave:

----------


## titi3

> La Chimay et la Trappe sont les seules trappistes que j'arrive à trouver régulièrement en Australie, pour la Chimay à $8-$9 AUD la petite bouteille et $20 AUD la grande... 
> Avec les CHOCOLATINES (http://couteaux-et-tirebouchons.com/...vraie-reponse/) à 5 dollars quand on en trouve des correctes, et le saucisson à 20 balles aussi... 
> 
> Le manque est encore plus balaise que lorsque j'ai arrêté la clope .
> 
> Alors là si je commence à parler d'Orval et de Rochefort...


Pour enfoncer le clou j'ai gouté la Westvleteren capsule bleue samedi dernier. Mon.dieu.  :Bave: 

PS: déjà ça de trouver Chimay & Trappe chez les Kangourous... c'est loin  ::O:

----------


## Shosuro Phil

> C'est un gros apport d'un coup au lieu d'être un gros apport graduel. Du coup pour moi on n'est pas vraiment sur un modèle de Kickstarter.


D'ailleurs si je backe, ce sera sans doute un pack avec abonnement *et* mug, d'une part pour pouvoir faire le beau avec, d'autre part pour que ma contribution aille un peu au-delà du réabonnement anticipé. C'est vrai que ça déforme sans doute un peu l'effet KS, ceci dit - dans la mesure où il y a un certain nombre de gens qui vont se contenter de payer d'avance un autre produit (aka leur abonnement papier) à peu près indépendamment de l'intérêt réel qu'ils ont pour le site (mais, on peut le penser, pas indépendamment du degré de confiance qu'ils accordent à l'équipe de CPC).

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Post Scriptum : Une cinquantaine d’entre vous sont domiciliés à Paris, Texas, paisible bourgade des Etats-Unis et « the second largest Paris in the world ». Soit nous avons sous-estimé votre cinéphilie, soit vous avez un petit problème de paramètres qui n’est pas sans implication sur les frais de livraison.


 ::lol::

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Chocoladekoek


On se tape déjà sur mumble des plows qui s'exclament qu'ils ont pris nonante dégâts, si en plus on se les tape dans nos pains au chocolat...

----------


## El_Morbach

> Pour enfoncer le clou j'ai gouté la Westvleteren capsule bleue samedi dernier. Mon.dieu. 
> 
> PS: déjà ça de trouver Chimay & Trappe chez les Kangourous... c'est loin


Je pense que ce sont les plus connues, donc qui arrivent à s'exporter, mais bon on en trouve pas dans tous les bottle shops, juste certaines chaines qui ont plus de choix. Je commence aussi à trouver de la Chouffe maintenant.
Mais combinées à la mode des micro-brasseries qui cartonnent ici, les bières européennes font leur percée en Australie, depuis l'an dernier il y a même un bar qui a de la 1664 en pression là où j'habite.

Par contre la Westvleteren je l'ai jamais goutée, il faudra vraiment que j'essaie d'en trouver lors de mon prochain séjour en Belgique.  :Bave: 

Ah et sinon tant qu'on y est avec le rab du KS ils voudraient pas nous faire de vrais verres à bière plutôt que des mugs?  :Beer:  Surtout que je n'aime pas le café.  :Pouah:

----------


## titi3

> On se tape déjà sur mumble des plows qui s'exclament qu'ils ont pris nonante dégâts, si en plus on se les tape dans nos pains au 
> chocolat...


hinhinhin  :Cigare:  je vais créer Couque PC l'équivalent .be débile de CPC  ::w00t::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Bon, tout ça nous a pris un peu par surprise. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire les... quelques pages de ce topic.
En tout cas, merci à tous: 200% en 24 heures, c'est inimaginable.
Je viens de poster un mot sur la page Kickstarter. Je repasse ici répondre aux questions en suspens dès que je peux.

----------


## titi3

> Je pense que ce sont les plus connues, donc qui arrivent à s'exporter, mais bon on en trouve pas dans tous les bottle shops, juste certaines qui chaines qui ont plus de choix. Je commence aussi à trouver de la Chouffe maintenant.
> Mais combinées à la mode des micro-brasseries les bières européennes font leur percée en Australie, il y a même un bar qui a de la 1664 en pression depuis l'an dernier là où j'habite.
> 
> Par contre la Westvleteren je l'ai jamais goutée, il faudra vraiment que j'essaie d'en trouver lors de mon prochain séjour en Belgique. 
> 
> Ah et sinon tant qu'on y est avec le rab du KS ils voudraient pas nous faire de vrais verres à bière plutôt que des mugs?  Surtout que je n'aime pas le café.


La West la légende ne ment pas: bon courage pour en avoir...faut prévoir tente, brasero & litres de saucisses  ::P:

----------


## Kaelis

> Surtout que je n'aime pas le café.


Fais comme moi, mets du cidre dedans  ::ninja::

----------


## Lianhua

> Objectif atteint en 5 heures et 14 minutes.
> Objectif doublé en en 24 heures et 9 minutes.


Oh zut, on était à 9 minutes d'avoir doublé en 24h  :Emo:

----------


## titi3

> Fais comme moi, mets du cidre dedans


ou du cognac ?

:canardsalcoolosenforce:

----------


## reveur81

> Concernant le "léger" dépassement, pourquoi ne pas arrêter le financement ? Est-ce que c'est seulement possible ?


Hé oh, mais ! Je n'ai pas encore participé moi. J'ai encore 22 jours. Pourquoi faire ça maintenant ? 

Et puis c'est vrai, pourquoi continuer à gagner de l'argent ? C'est honteux ! 

1) Il faut rappeler que même si on a besoin de plusieurs centaines de milliers d'euros pour un projet, c'est contre-productif de l'annoncer tel quel sur Kickstarter. Exemple, Conan de Monolith, ils demandaient 80k€ mais en réalité en dessous de 300k€ le projet ne tenait pas la route. En demandant 300k€, certains pledgeurs se seraient démobilisés en se disant que c'était impossible à atteindre et il y n'y aurait pas eu la dynamique de communication classique du projet qui éclate son objectif. Peut-être est-ce pareil pour CPC ? 

2) Même s'il ne fallait VRAIMENT que 60k€ (ce dont je doute fortement, au delà du développement du site, il faudra bien créer autant de contenu avec moins de ventes en kiosque..), on ne va pas les blâmer de vouloir faire des bénéfices ? Ce n'est pas sale hein.

----------


## Redlight

> Bon, tout ça nous a pris un peu par surprise. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire les... quelques pages de ce topic.
> En tout cas, merci à tous: 200% en 24 heures, c'est inimaginable.
> Je viens de poster un mot sur la page Kickstarter. Je repasse ici répondre aux questions en suspens dès que je peux.


Je viens de recevoir un gentil message de remerciement par email  :Emo:  *coeur-avec-les-mains*

----------


## El_Morbach

> ou du cognac ?
> 
> :canardsalcoolosenforce:


Ou du whisky?  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je repasse ici répondre aux questions en suspens dès que je peux.


Juste pour dire j'ai un peu contribué à détourner le topic avec mes histoires d’alcoolo mais en fait j'ai pas encore backé car j'attends ma paie pour vendredi... Et j'aimerais bien savoir si les mugs pourront être envoyés hors UE parce que pour l'instant ça n'a pas l'air possible...

----------


## Kaelis

Cette communauté  :Sweat: 

Que des alcoolos qui lisent aux chiottes.

----------


## Narushima

> 1) Il faut rappeler que même si on a besoin de plusieurs centaines de milliers d'euros pour un projet, c'est contre-productif de l'annoncer tel quel sur Kickstarter. Exemple, Conan de Monolith, ils demandaient 80k€ mais en réalité en dessous de 300k€ le projet ne tenait pas la route. En demandant 300k€, certains pledgeurs se seraient démobilisés en se disant que c'était impossible à atteindre et il y n'y aurait pas eu la dynamique de communication classique du projet qui éclate son objectif. Peut-être est-ce pareil pour CPC ?





> *Point important, les 60 000€ représentent la somme réelle totale dont nous avons besoin: nous n’avons pas voulu utiliser Kickstarter pour boucler un trou ou économiser dans un budget existant.*


Et pour tous, si vous pouviez arrêter le hors-sujet sur quinze pages, on s'en fout que vous buviez de l'alcool.

----------


## Frypolar

Si les amateurs de bière pouvaient continuer dans le topic dédié ce serait cool  ::):  http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/46...-autres-choses

----------


## titi3

> Cette communauté 
> 
> Que des alcoolos qui lisent aux chiottes.


avec des belges en plus  :Sweat:

----------


## Peysh

> Bon, tout ça nous a pris un peu par surprise. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire les... quelques pages de ce topic.
> En tout cas, merci à tous: 200% en 24 heures, c'est inimaginable.
> Je viens de poster un mot sur la page Kickstarter. Je repasse ici répondre aux questions en suspens dès que je peux.


Avoir un site super solide, et du contenu de qualité toujours aussi idiot. Je pense que c'est surtout ce que demande le peuple.

Vouloir intégrer la feature qui n'existe nulle part ailleurs ou coder un site entier de rien entièrement en assembleur parce que c'est plus chic n'apportera pas grand chose.

Si vous avez des sous en plus gardez les pour plus tard, que vous teniez plus de trois mois cette fois ci. :wink:

----------


## Alab

> Si les amateurs de bière pouvaient continuer dans le topic dédié ce serait cool  http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/46...-autres-choses



Owi des nouveaux piliers de bar pour nous rejoindre sur le topic et untappd !  ::wub::

----------


## titi3

> Si les amateurs de bière pouvaient continuer dans le topic dédié ce serait cool  http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/46...-autres-choses


Ouais on a dépassé les bornes, sorry  :;):

----------


## ds108j

C'est Ackboo qui teste le casque de VR dans la vidéo ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme866

Je doute qu'Humanoïde, qui a déjà échoué, soit crédible. En tous cas, pas tel quel. Par contre, des articles de la rédac' sur une thématique/approche semblable à Humanoïde, uniquement en ligne, ça, c'est davantage crédible. Sans rythme imposé, pas besoin de remplissage, du temps pour rédiger une analyse de fond. Et une mise en ligne des anciens numéros dans les archives.

Pour le Hardware, vu qu'il y a un soucis vis à vis du rythme de parution, consacrer au moins une micro section dévolue aux configurations et choix matériels serait sympa. Avec, pourquoi pas, les retours de la rédac' sur leurs matos préférés ou hais, les bonnes surprises et les déceptions, les valeurs sûres. Enfin, un Hardware Watch, signalant si une série de matos pose problème, histoire de ne pas attendre trois mois pour savoir quoi éviter.




Je dois faire parti des rares canards qui n'aiment pas le style de Cooly, sur l'ancien Joystick avec les pingouins comme sur CPC avec les lapins. Mais, là, le mug, il m'a tapé dans l’œil, j'ai craqué et l'ai ajouté.

----------


## Clemanes

Et voilà, un PACK GUTENBERG PRESSION en prolongation de mon abonnement  ::):   ::P:

----------


## von_yaourt

> Bon, tout ça nous a pris un peu par surprise. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire les... quelques pages de ce topic.
> En tout cas, merci à tous: 200% en 24 heures, c'est inimaginable.
> Je viens de poster un mot sur la page Kickstarter. Je repasse ici répondre aux questions en suspens dès que je peux.


Moi j'ai une question cher Renard argenté :

Est-ce que vous avez moyen de savoir ou d'estimer quelle est la part de lecteurs habituels qui ont participé au financement ? Car comme l'a dit un canard, pour tous les abonnés habituels cette participation ne représente pas tant un don qu'une avance sur un futur abonnement qu'ils auraient de toute façon pris. Du coup c'est plus une avance sur votre futur chiffre d'affaire qu'un gain réel d'argent, à long terme.

Au delà de l'aspect communication super intéressant et qui ramènera des lecteurs et donc à terme plus de sous, comment savoir combien vous gagnez vraiment avec ce Kickstarter ?

Edit : et sinon tout le monde parle d'Humanoïde qui n'avait donc pas le succès escompté sur papier sans toutefois être un échec commercial. Quid de le ramener en version exclusivement numérique à l'avenir ? Vous aurez le site pour le publier, l'architecture en place, et en économisant sur la production physique ça doit pouvoir devenir largement bénéficiaire, non ? En tout cas il semble y avoir de la demande ici.

----------


## El_Morbach

Oui désolé pour l'abus (d'alcool et de détournement du topic)!  :Red: 

Pour en revenir au Kickstarter, j'ai bien compris que Canard PC Hardware avait un fonctionnement différent et qu'il ne serait à priori pas concerné par la version online, mais est-ce qu'il y aurait un moyen de faire une sorte de second niveau d'abonnement qui permette d'avoir une version numérique du magazine CPC HW sans devoir passer par Epresse ou Press Reader? Même une pauvre version PDF téléchargeable suffirait amplement en ce qui me concerne...
Mais c'est juste que pour certains canards il est impossible de se procurer la version papier ou alors avec des frais de port qui coutent quasi aussi cher que l'abonnement lui-même.

----------


## tenshu

Idées avec les brouzoufs en plus :

- Mettre à jour votre maquette indesign pour un export epub.
- Payer des petites mains pour importer les anciens articles.
- Embaucher un webdesigner/ ux designer en plus du dev freelance.

----------


## Grouiiik

> Moi j'ai une question cher Renard argenté :
> 
> Est-ce que vous avez moyen de savoir ou d'estimer quelle est la part de lecteurs habituels qui ont participé au financement ? Car comme l'a dit un canard, pour tous les abonnés habituels cette participation ne représente pas tant un don qu'une avance sur un futur abonnement qu'ils auraient de toute façon pris. Du coup c'est plus une avance sur votre futur chiffre d'affaire qu'un gain réel d'argent, à long terme.
> 
> Au delà de l'aspect communication super intéressant et qui ramènera des lecteurs et donc à terme plus de sous, comment savoir combien vous gagnez vraiment avec ce Kickstarter ?
> 
> Edit : et sinon tout le monde parle d'Humanoïde qui n'avait donc pas le succès escompté sur papier sans toutefois être un échec commercial. Quid de le ramener en version exclusivement numérique à l'avenir ? Vous aurez le site pour le publier, l'architecture en place, et en économisant sur la production physique ça doit pouvoir devenir largement bénéficiaire, non ? En tout cas il semble y avoir de la demande ici.


Même ceux qui ne reconduisent pas leur abo ont donné pour un accès au futur site. Dans leur cas aussi, c'est une avance.

Il faut regarder les pledges qui donnent plus que les abo de base pour trouver des sources de revenu qui ne sont pas des avances.

Du coup, il reste la marge sur les mugs, la murge au champagne, les goodies Couly et les fameux packama papers  ::P:

----------


## Alab

> Du coup, il reste la marge sur les mugs, la murge au champagne, les goodies Couly et les fameux packama papers


Ah ouais d'ailleurs, si on aime pas le champagne yaura de la bière prévue aussi, si oui lesquelles ?  ::ninja::  :pasvraimentduhs:

----------


## Zorgon

> Oui je suis d'accord, mais c'est pour le plaisir, pas par obligation (je crois).


Désolé de répondre si tard, mais c'est ça, juste pour faire plaisir aux "donateurs".

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Conseiller à Moquette de boire de l'eau  Vous tenez pas tellement à la vie les gars.


Nan mais les Bretons c'est pas pareil. Ils ont un bonus racial pour les jets de résistance à la gueule de bois.





> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/168...f5f8eaddd4.jpg








> C'est Ackboo qui teste le casque de VR dans la vidéo ? 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/18f8602...8b2612a538.jpg


C'est Sonia.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Même ceux qui ne reconduisent pas leur abo ont donné pour un accès au futur site. Dans leur cas aussi, c'est une avance.
> 
> Il faut regarder les pledges qui donnent plus que les abo de base pour trouver des sources de revenu qui ne sont pas des avances.
> 
> Du coup, il reste la marge sur les mugs, la murge au champagne, les goodies Couly et les fameux packama papers


Ah mais je sais bien qu'il y a des pledges en pur bénéfice. Ceux avec un abonnement papier par contre, nous simples lecteurs ne savons pas à quel point ils sont rentables.

Prenons tous les packs gutenberg, ils offrent un abonnement papier qui revient à 80€ hors Kickstarter et s'échelonne de 60€ à 90€+un mug en participant. Au total ce sont (à l'heure où j'écris) 57 780€ qui sont réunis dans ces trois seuls pledges, sans qu'on sache pour autant si ce sont des offres qui permettent de soutenir le projet autant qu'un abonnement au site à 30€, qui ne leur coûte physiquement pas grand chose, au contraire d'un abonnement au magazine papier. 

Voilà, c'était ça mon interrogation.

Mais en tout cas le Kickstarter apportera forcément des tonnes de bénéfices, et ça c'est super cool.  ::lol::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

*Petit rappel : On a une cinquantaine de backers qui sont domiciliés à Paris au Texas. Pensez donc à vérifier vos infos.*

----------


## Nasma

J'ai une question un peux spécial car je suis un grand flemmard (oui ouvrir un compte sur KS et une grande dépense d'énergie pour moi).


Il y a possibilité de mettre le pack GUTTENBERCK PRESSION sur la boutique normal?  ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

> C'est Sonia.


En fait à la soirée de lancement yaura que Ivan car tous les rédacteurs vont aller picoler cachés dans un placard pour garder leur anonymat c'est ça ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

@Nasma : Je suis au regret de t'annoncer qu'il va falloir te motiver avec une bonne session d'euro training pour ouvrir un compte sur kickstarter.  ::P:

----------


## ds108j

> C'est Sonia.


Faudra lui dire de passer voir son esthéticienne alors !  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bon les mecs ça déconne plus. Faut ajouter une partie streaming avec des youtubeurs chevronnés, monter une équipe d'e-sport et lancer votre gamme de boisson énergisante pour gameurz. 
Faites pas les cons, si ne vous dépensez pas rapidement le pognon Casque va acheter un max de gadgets idiots pour vous balancer des billes pendant le travail. S

----------


## Max_well

Tiens sinon pour ceux qui mettent en avant le côté "(ré)abonnement en avance" :

Nombre de pledges 'Abonnement site uniquement' :
250 * 20 + 929 * 30 + 349 * 50 => 50 320€

Nombre de pledges 'Abonnement site+papier :
125 * 60 + 322 * 70 + 311 * 90 => 58 030€

Donc on est carrément pas loin du 60 000€ avec que des gens qui veulent le site.

----------


## Egoiste

Ah, Humanoïde... Du coup transformé en cpc HW  :;):  

En backant, on rentre pas d'adresse ni de numéro d'abonné donc le lien va pas être évident. J'imagine que l'adresse postale on la rentrera à la validation du KS, pour l'envoi des contreparties.
Pas de mug ni BD PDF, merci : pareil pas trop fan des lapins à part pour les smileys  ::P:

----------


## Doniazade

Je vais pas revenir sur tout ce qui a été dit, j'applaudis des 2 palmes et j'ai bien évidemment soutenu le projet.

Par contre, une petite remarque, mais les frais de port vers l'étranger ont été calculés par un manchot (faut dire que ça doit pas être pratique de tapoter sur une calculette quand on est un canard) : 11€ pour l'abonnement, 13€ pour le mug mais 25€ pour les 2  ::huh::  ?

----------


## deathdigger

Mais attends, une idée me vient et me parait excellente (normal vu que c'est moi qui l'ait eu) !

Vu que vous croulez sous les pétrodollars, pas d'excuse pour ne pas embaucher un mec pour scanner l'ensemble des archives CPC avec index des sommaires !

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Je vais pas revenir sur tout ce qui a été dit, j'applaudis des 2 palmes et j'ai bien évidemment soutenu le projet.
> 
> Par contre, une petite remarque, mais les frais de port vers l'étranger ont été calculés par un manchot (faut dire que ça doit pas être pratique de tapoter sur une calculette quand on est un canard) : 11€ pour l'abonnement, 13€ pour le mug mais 25€ pour les 2  ?


Ouais, c'est comme quand t'achètes du merch à un groupe sur bandcamp (par exemple). Les FDP prévus par le vendeur pour chaque articles sont automatiquement betement additionnés par bandcamp , et donc au dessus de la réalité. Il faut recalculer au cas par cas pour du multi articles.

----------


## Alab

Nan mais même additionnés 11+13 != 25.  :;):

----------


## Doniazade

> Nan mais même additionnés 11+13 != 25.


C'est ça  ::P: 

Que les fdp soient additionnés, c'est logique vu que tu peux pas combiner un abonnement avec un goodies. Mais ya un euro de trop là.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ce sont les frais de calculs !  ::P:

----------


## Peysh

> Mais attends, une idée me vient et me parait excellente (normal vu que c'est moi qui l'ait eu) !
> 
> Vu que vous croulez sous les pétrodollars, pas d'excuse pour ne pas embaucher un mec pour scanner l'ensemble des archives CPC avec index des sommaires !


 :Bave:   :Bave: 

meilleur strech goal jamais

----------


## Lianhua

> Mais attends, une idée me vient et me parait excellente (normal vu que c'est moi qui l'ait eu) !
> 
> Vu que vous croulez sous les pétrodollars, pas d'excuse pour ne pas embaucher un mec pour scanner l'ensemble des archives CPC avec index des sommaires !


C'est n’importe quoi cette idée... Il faut qu'il retape tout à la main cet esclave employé  :Bave:

----------


## Stele

J'y vais de ma contribution avec un réabonnement accompagné d'un mug !
J'attends le site avec impatience.

----------


## Canard WC

> *Petit rappel : On a une cinquantaine de backers qui sont domiciliés à Paris au Texas. Pensez donc à vérifier vos infos.*


Et qu'st ce qui vous fait dire qu'il n'existe pas une énorme communauté CPC au texas !
PS : et des qui habitent à "DTC" vous en avez aussi ?
 :;):

----------


## olivarius

On veut les CPCHW et TOUS les Hors Série sur le site web  :;):  On peut rêver  ::lol::

----------


## Hideo

> Mais attends, une idée me vient et me parait excellente (normal vu que c'est moi qui l'ait eu) !
> 
> Vu que vous croulez sous les pétrodollars, pas d'excuse pour ne pas embaucher un mec pour scanner l'ensemble des archives CPC avec index des sommaires !


Sinon pourquoi ne pas proposer aux utilisateurs de mettre les anciens numéros en ligne ? 
A nous tous on doit pouvoir le faire assez rapidement  ::lol:: 

(Mais je préfère quand même qu'un esclave le fasse avec sommaires interactifs, s'il vous plait  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Frypolar

> Je vais pas revenir sur tout ce qui a été dit, j'applaudis des 2 palmes et j'ai bien évidemment soutenu le projet.
> 
> Par contre, une petite remarque, mais les frais de port vers l'étranger ont été calculés par un manchot (faut dire que ça doit pas être pratique de tapoter sur une calculette quand on est un canard) : 11€ pour l'abonnement, 13€ pour le mug mais 25€ pour les 2  ?


Un soucis d’arrondi peut-être ?

----------


## Ammoodytes

Quand je suis rentré du boulot hier, j'ai vu le kickstarter CPC. "Ah oui tiens c'est aujourd'hui". Bon les 60000 € sont déjà là, GG les canards. Du coup je ne pense pas backer..."
*ouvre une bière*
"Bon, en même temps ce serait sympa de leur montrer qu'on les soutient, même si je préfère le papier *gloups* allez de toute manière je me serais réabonner donc c'est plutôt un bonne opération."
*seconde bière*
"mais ouais autant prendre un mug, j'en ai que 25 mais certains ont l'anse cassée !"
- Un canard pigeaon alcoolique

Sinon je serais aussi super content de voir la mise en ligne rapide des archives avec les brouzoufs en plus  ::lol::

----------


## Yshuya

> S'ils ont déjà calculé que le modèle économique d'Humanoïde n'était pas rentable, je doute qu'ils mettent le pognon inattendu dedans ; ce serait même une énorme erreur.


Je sais à mon plus grand regret. Mais j'aimerais vraiment bien des articles types humanoïdes sur le site.

Je ne lis d'ailleurs les dossiers et la page d'Ivan en premier chaque fois que je reçois mon mag'.

----------


## deathdigger

Bof.
Canard Hardware a un vrai intérêt ne serait-ce que par son lien direct avec le jeu vidéo (ouais parce que les machines de oufzor qu'on se paie, c'est plus souvent pour jouer que pour faire des montages 3D hein), Humanoïde, je n'y vois pas d'intérêt.

----------


## Tien 12

Compte Kickstarter créé uniquement pour l'occasion et contribution validée.

Bravo pour ce succès mérité !  :;):

----------


## Praetor

C'est peut-être déjà passé mais j'ai la flemme de lire tout le topic  ::P: 

Si on ne prend que l'abo numérique alors qu'on est déjà abonné, est-ce que l'abonnement au site démarre à la fin de l'abo papier? Un peu comme un prolongement de l'abo papier?

----------


## Izual

> Si on ne prend que l'abo numérique alors qu'on est déjà abonné, est-ce que l'abonnement au site démarre à la fin de l'abo papier? Un peu comme un prolongement de l'abo papier?


C'est bien ça !

----------


## Memory

> Quand je suis rentré du boulot hier, j'ai vu le kickstarter CPC. "Ah oui tiens c'est aujourd'hui". Bon les 60000 € sont déjà là, GG les canards. Du coup je ne pense pas backer..."
> *ouvre une bière*
> "Bon, en même temps ce serait sympa de leur montrer qu'on les soutient, même si je préfère le papier *gloups* allez de toute manière je me serais réabonner donc c'est plutôt un bonne opération."
> *seconde bière*
> "mais ouais autant prendre un mug, j'en ai que 25 mais certains ont l'anse cassée !"
> - Un canard pigeaon alcoolique
> 
> Sinon je serais aussi super content de voir la mise en ligne rapide des archives avec les brouzoufs en plus


Ahaah génial ! C'est à peut prés pareil, le mug tue !




> Je sais à mon plus grand regret. Mais j'aimerais vraiment bien des articles types humanoïdes sur le site.
> 
> Je ne lis d'ailleurs les dossiers et la page d'Ivan en premier chaque fois que je reçois mon mag'.


+1! Le top avec une page Humanoïde + archives (ça va être rapide  ::ninja:: ) et CPCHW + archives sur le site, vraiment le top ça. Ein dit, c'est bon pour vous ?!

----------


## Fabiolo

Sinon avec les sous, on pourrait créer une appli Vr avec la rédaction en photogrammétrie (locaux + pigistes) histoire qu'on rigole un peu.

----------


## Praetor

> C'est bien ça !


Merci!

----------


## Kilidj

Si je n'ai plus à attendre quinze jours mon magazine et que les articles sont publiés/enrichis au jour le jour...
Si je n'ai plus à craindre les retards de livraison, les ruptures de stocks en presse, les grèves...
Si je peux y accéder partout sans avoir à l'emmener constamment sous le bras...
Si je paye mon abonnement moitié moins cher...
Alors, pourquoi continuer avec l'abonnement traditionnel ?
Certains ne risquent-ils pas de se poser la question ?
Si en plus, on prend en compte la crise actuelle que traverse la presse traditionnelle, les économies engendrées par le tout numérique et l'engouement du kickstarter, ne serait-ce pas là les prémices de la fin du canard papier ?

----------


## PG 13

Cà çà me ferait mal.

(Puis y' a visiblement trop d' amoureux du papier aux chiottes pour en finir avec l' édition physique)

----------


## Zepolak

> Est-ce que vous amorcez la fin de l’édition papier pour Canard PC ?
> 
> Rien, absolument rien ne change pour ceux qui aiment le papier, car nous l'aimons aussi. L'édition papier est celle qui alimente le site (et accessoirement, au sens propre cette fois, ses rédacteurs !). Ce projet n’est qu'une fonctionnalité supplémentaire.
> Cela étant dit, notre réflexion sur le site web inclue un moyen simple de lire son magazine de bout en bout, online.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Si je n'ai plus à attendre quinze jours mon magazine et que les articles sont publiés/enrichis au jour le jour...
> Si je n'ai plus à craindre les retards de livraison, les ruptures de stocks en presse, les grèves...
> Si je peux y accéder partout sans avoir à l'emmener constamment sous le bras...
> Si je paye mon abonnement moitié moins cher...
> Alors, pourquoi continuer avec l'abonnement traditionnel ?
> Certains ne risquent-ils pas de se poser la question ?
> Si en plus, on prend en compte la crise actuelle que traverse la presse traditionnelle, les économies engendrées par le tout numérique et l'engouement du kickstarter, ne serait-ce pas là les prémices de la fin du canard papier ?


Pour moi, c'est clairement le cas.
Je m'étais pas réabo au papier (je prenais le mag en kiosque), terminé le papier.ça prends une place monstre, et j'arrive pas a me résoudre a les jeter  :Emo: . Et de l'autre coté Madame fait pression  :Emo: . J'achèterai éventuellement en Kiosque ceux qui ont les plus belles couv/des articles particulièrement bons, mais sinon, ce sera online. Le portable aux chiottes ne me pose pas de problème.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Certains ne risquent-ils pas de se poser la question ?


Bah perso j'ai du mal aux chiottes avec une tablette. ::P:

----------


## Mandario

Je viens seulement de découvrir le mail annoncant la nouvelle. J'vous aurais bien soutenu mais, j'ai pas de carte de crédit, seulement un compte Paypal et, Kickstarter ne l'utilise toujours pas, donc... crotte  :Emo: 
M'enfin, l'objectif a l'air "largement" atteint donc, si tout va bien, le futur abonné que je suis vous dit... merde pour la suite  :;):

----------


## Pyrrhus67

> Mais attends, une idée me vient et me parait excellente (normal vu que c'est moi qui l'ait eu) !
> 
> Vu que vous croulez sous les pétrodollars, pas d'excuse pour ne pas embaucher un mec pour scanner l'ensemble des archives CPC avec index des sommaires !


Oh oui le bonheur de passer au tout démat'  :Bave: 
Mes cpc prennent de la place et ce serait plus pratique que de devoir en feuilleter 5-6 avant de trouver le test du jeu que je cherche.  :;):

----------


## Ckao

> Oh oui le bonheur de passer au tout démat' 
> Mes cpc prennent de la place et ce serait plus pratique que de devoir en feuilleter 5-6 avant de trouver le test du jeu que je cherche.


En attendant y'a un gars qui a réalisé un fichier excel indiquant le numéro dans lequel se trouve chaque jeu testé depuis le numéro 1.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Question peut être déjà passé:
Je voulais me réabonner (version papier) mais ayant vu que le kickstarter arrivait, j'ai patienté.
Du coup, je sais plus trop comment faire pour bénéficier (au mieux et au plus long) de la version papier et numérique ?
Prendre quel option du kickstarter ? prendre un abonnement de 6 mois ???

----------


## olivarius

Pour information :

----------


## Fizdol

Attends tu veux dire qu'ils ont réussi leur kickstarter ?


OH PUTAIN

----------


## Fabiolo

> Question peut être déjà passé:
> Je voulais me réabonner (version papier) mais ayant vu que le kickstarter arrivait, j'ai patienté.
> Du coup, je sais plus trop comment faire pour bénéficier (au mieux et au plus long) de la version papier et numérique ?
> Prendre quel option du kickstarter ? prendre un abonnement de 6 mois ???


Disons que si ton abonnement arrive à expiration avant décembre, il faut que tu te réabonnes en dehors du kickstarter.( car les abo kickstarter commenceront en décembre/janvier)

Après 6mois, un an, c'est toi qui voit mais si tu prends une option du kickstarter qui comprends l'abonnement, l'abonnement du kick commencera à la fin de celui que tu auras pris avant.

Par exemple si tu t'abonnes aujourd'hui sur le site pour un an et que tu prends un an sur le kickstarter, ton abonnement kickstarter commencera en juin 2017 pour un an de plus.

----------


## Naity

> Prendre quel option du kickstarter ? prendre un abonnement de 6 mois ???


Mon abo se finit dans 1 numero. J'ai repris 6 mois (juin ->decembre) et le kickstarter (decembre -> decembre)

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Au fait, quand on se réabonne via le kickstarter, comment est-ce que la contribution KS est liée a l'abonnement? (je ne sais même pas quand se termine mon abonnement actuel, je suppose que sur l'emballage de mon prochain numéro je pourrai éventuellement trouver l'info)

----------


## Fabiolo

ça sera fait quant KS transféra l'argent à Presse non stop, à savoir le 30 juin.

A ce moment-là tu seras contacté pour savoir quel est ton compte/pseudo sur la boutique du site ( ou infos perso si abonnement autre )pour lier les abonnements.

Pour l'abonnement actuel, si tu as un compte sur la boutique, tu peux savoir combien de numéros il te reste.

----------


## Shosuro Phil

> Pour l'abonnement actuel, si tu as un compte sur la boutique, tu peux savoir combien de numéros il te reste.


C'est la que ça se gâte: l'abonnement, c'est un cadeau de ma femme, il n'est a priori pas lie a mon compte sur le forum (qui semble fonctionner sur la boutique, pourtant je ne crois pas avoir jamais acheté quelque chose dessus)

----------


## Bus

> Si je n'ai plus à attendre quinze jours mon magazine et que les articles sont publiés/enrichis au jour le jour...
> Si je n'ai plus à craindre les retards de livraison, les ruptures de stocks en presse, les grèves...
> Si je peux y accéder partout sans avoir à l'emmener constamment sous le bras...
> Si je paye mon abonnement moitié moins cher...
> Alors, pourquoi continuer avec l'abonnement traditionnel ?
> Certains ne risquent-ils pas de se poser la question ?
> Si en plus, on prend en compte la crise actuelle que traverse la presse traditionnelle, les économies engendrées par le tout numérique et l'engouement du kickstarter, ne serait-ce pas là les prémices de la fin du canard papier ?


Je pensais la même chose. C'est clair que CPC Se rapproche de la fin du mag papier avec ça. Le papier sera acheté par ceux qui veulent lire au numéro et ceux qui aiment le papier. Mais il va certainement perdre beaucoup de lecteurs et d'abonnés près à basculer en ligne. Ce basculement rendra sans doute le coût d'impression et de distribution par exemplaire encore plus lourd et moins pertinent. A moins que la marge de CPC sur les abos en ligne soit telle qu'elle permette d'amortir largement ces coûts.

----------


## Fabiolo

> C'est la que ça se gâte: l'abonnement, c'est un cadeau de ma femme, il n'est a priori pas lie a mon compte sur le forum (qui semble fonctionner sur la boutique, pourtant je ne crois pas avoir jamais acheté quelque chose dessus)


IL me semble qu'il y avait un moyen de tout lier à un moment. J'avais fait une manip comme ça il y a quelques années mais c'était sur une ancienne version du site, je ne vois pas comment faire la manip maintenant.

----------


## Zepolak

C'est vraiment une question de stratégie et d'objectif de Presse Non Stop pour le coup.
Parce que si tu considères la chose à l'envers de ta vision : les abonnements purement site sont (quasiment) de l'argent gratuit qui alimentent la création du journal papier (ben oui, les articles seront écrits pour le papier même si mis en ligne potentiellement plus tôt sur le site), je ne suis pas du tout certain que ton coût par exemplaire sera si important que ça.

Donc je ne trouve pas du tout clair le fait qu'on se rapproche de la fin du papier. Ça peut même au contraire rendre l'ensemble encore plus pérenne. C'est le choix de Presse Non Stop, complet.

----------


## liloumuloup

Je vous aime déjà.   ::wub:: 

Best. Mug. Ever.


J'ai hâte de voir le résultat. Est-ce que l'on va avoir la possibilité de récupérer les articles sur les lecteurs de flux RSS ?  ::rolleyes:: 
J'utilise beaucoup Feedly pour lire des news.

----------


## Merzhinhudour

J'ai craqué, le mug me faisait de l'oeil ! Bon et j'avoue j'aime beaucoup le magazine  ::P:

----------


## Naity

> Je pensais la même chose. C'est clair que CPC Se rapproche de la fin du mag papier avec ça. Le papier sera acheté par ceux qui veulent lire au numéro et ceux qui aiment le papier. Mais il va certainement perdre beaucoup de lecteurs et d'abonnés près à basculer en ligne. Ce basculement rendra sans doute le coût d'impression et de distribution par exemplaire encore plus lourd et moins pertinent. A moins que la marge de CPC sur les abos en ligne soit telle qu'elle permette d'amortir largement ces coûts.


C'est faux! (ou plutot ce n'est pas nécessairement vrai  ::P:  )
J'avais posté les résultats du monde Diplo sur l'autre thread du Kickstarter (je les recopierais en dessous). Depuis 2 ans - leur volume augmente significativement sur papier en kioske ET en abonnement ET en version numérique. La version numérique semble avoir créé une sorte de synergie positive où leur résultats sont dans le vert sur tout les tableaux. Citation originale:




> Le redressement de la diffusion du Monde diplomatique, observable depuis juin 2014, s’est accentué l’année dernière. La progression concerne aussi le bimestriel Manière de voir (+4,7%). Pour le mensuel, elle atteint 13,4% et s’observe à tous les niveaux : abonnements papier et numérique, ventes au numéro à l’étranger, ventes au numéro en France. Dans cette dernière catégorie, perçue dans la profession comme l’indice le plus fiable de la santé d’un titre, l’essor est spectaculaire : +27%. La même année, la moyenne de toutes les familles de presse enregistre des chiffres largement négatifs : –11% pour les mensuels, –8,4% pour les quotidiens, –14% pour les magazines d’information. La progression des ventes au numéro du Monde diplomatique est intervenue chaque mois de l’année, et pas seulement lors d’événements particuliers, qu’il s’agisse des attentats de Paris, de l’annexion de la Crimée ou de la crise grecque. A ces bons résultats, il faut ajouter celui des abonnements à nos archives en ligne, qui progressent de 80% en 2015 après s’être déjà envolés l’année précédente (+197%). [...]


Source: Le Monde Diplomatique no 744, Mars 2016.

----------


## Anonyme866

Il est d'usage, après une campagne KS, d'informer sur le développement du projet financé, voire même de faire des bilans après la sortie du produit.

J'espère que la rédaction de CPC communiquera sur le développement du site puis sur les résultats de celui ci, notamment son éventuel impact sur la vente au numéro et sur l'abonnement régulier.


Je viens de voir que le KS de CPC est paré du tag *COUPS DE CŒUR*, semble t-il décerné par le staff de KickStarter. Depuis combien de temps est il là ? Je ne l'avais pas remarqué avant.

----------


## alain

Ajoutez les articles des anciens numéros en stretch goal et je vend mon corps pour vous.

----------


## Alab

> Ajoutez les articles des anciens numéros en stretch goal et je vend mon corps pour vous.





> Des archives :
> 
>     un accès permanent à tous les articles et numéros publiés à compter de la sortie du site, grâce à une interface de recherche détaillée ;
>     nous ferons de notre mieux pour enrichir les archives en remontant progressivement dans le temps.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Wah putain Canard PC en deuxième place hier sur Kicktraq, toujours dans le top 10 aujourd'hui, priceless  :B):

----------


## hiubik

Plus maintenant, mais le kickstarter montre a mon avis qu'ils peuvent compter sur environ 1000 abonnées pour le site, je ne sais pas si c'est viable comme projet avec un CA pareil. 
A eux de transformer l'essai, je sais qu'ils en sont capables.

----------


## deathdigger

> Sinon pourquoi ne pas proposer aux utilisateurs de mettre les anciens numéros en ligne ? 
> A nous tous on doit pouvoir le faire assez rapidement 
> 
> (Mais je préfère quand même qu'un esclave le fasse avec sommaires interactifs, s'il vous plait )


Oui et non.
C'est sûr que ça permettrait d'aller plus vite, mais ça ne permettrait pas d'assurer une qualité constante (parce qu'on a pas tous les mêmes scanners ni les mêmes taux d'humidité dans nos toilettes). De même, ce serait très difficile de faire un PDF avec recherche texte (vu que ça serait un bête scan d'images).

Si les finances le permettent, le top du top, serait de passer par une société privée qui fait de l'archivage avec OCR genre ça (aucune idée de la qualité de la boite, c'est le premier résultat que me sort grogle). Là ça permettrait de carrément faire une GED avec des recherches par mots-clefs et d'aller au delà des tests de jeux.

----------


## Bus

C


> C'est vraiment une question de stratégie et d'objectif de Presse Non Stop pour le coup.
> Parce que si tu considères la chose à l'envers de ta vision : les abonnements purement site sont (quasiment) de l'argent gratuit qui alimentent la création du journal papier (ben oui, les articles seront écrits pour le papier même si mis en ligne potentiellement plus tôt sur le site), je ne suis pas du tout certain que ton coût par exemplaire sera si important que ça.
> 
> Donc je ne trouve pas du tout clair le fait qu'on se rapproche de la fin du papier. Ça peut même au contraire rendre l'ensemble encore plus pérenne. C'est le choix de Presse Non Stop, complet.


J'espère me tromper, mais je crains tout simplement que les abos online finissent par remplacer les abos papier, pas les compléter. La clientèle de la presse JV, même celle a priori plus âgée de CPC, est sans doute plus technophile que celle du Monde Diplo (pour reprendre l'exemple plus haut). Elle risque de se passer beaucoup plus facilement du papier, un peu comme les joueurs PC ont très vite adopté les jeux démat malgré les positions de principe. 
Et le jour où Ivan Le Fou ressemblera à Gabe Newell faudra pas venir chouiner  ::ninja::

----------


## BPros

> Oui et non.
> C'est sûr que ça permettrait d'aller plus vite, mais ça ne permettrait pas d'assurer une qualité constante (parce qu'on a pas tous les mêmes scanners ni les mêmes taux d'humidité dans nos toilettes). De même, ce serait très difficile de faire un PDF avec recherche texte (vu que ça serait un bête scan d'images).
> 
> Si les finances le permettent, le top du top, serait de passer par une société privée qui fait de l'archivage avec OCR genre ça (aucune idée de la qualité de la boite, c'est le premier résultat que me sort grogle). Là ça permettrait de carrément faire une GED avec des recherches par mots-clefs et d'aller au delà des tests de jeux.


Yeap.. une recherche sur les jeux de mots les plus pourris aussi?? L'ocr risque de ne pas comprendre tout! :^_^:

----------


## dixelou

> C
> 
> J'espère me tromper, mais je crains tout simplement que les abos online finissent par remplacer les abos papier, pas les compléter. La clientèle de la presse JV, même celle a priori plus âgée de CPC, est sans doute plus technophile que celle du Monde Diplo (pour reprendre l'exemple plus haut). Elle risque de se passer beaucoup plus facilement du papier, un peu comme les joueurs PC ont très vite adopté les jeux démat malgré les positions de principe. 
> Et le jour où Ivan Le Fou ressemblera à Gabe Newell faudra pas venir chouiner


Possible qu'une partie des lecteurs se tournent vers le démat uniquement (notamment ceux qui lisent dans les transports ou bougent beaucoup). Mais pour beaucoup, je pense que le papier reste plus confortable que la tablette. Je trouve par exemple que lire sur tablette le soir avant de dormir, ça m'agresse les yeux (pourtant je passe un temps énorme devant les écrans). Et, à moins que je ne me trompe, les liseuses à encre numérique n'existent pas en version couleur.
Le succès des blogs édités en version papier me fait dire que je ne suis pas le seul à être de cet avis.
Par contre avoir la version démat à côté, c'est top pour une recherche d'ancien article, ou pour une lecture dans les transports ou une salle d'attente.

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Pour les anciens numéros, j'espère qu'ils ont conservé des archives numériques correctes (peut-être pas des tout premiers numéros, j'imagine que le lancement s'est fait de manière un peu chaotique, je regrette bien d'avoir raté ça), et donc récupérer les articles devrait être faisable sans passer par des scans... après ça peut représenter effectivement pas mal de boulot, et ça ne me choquerait pas que ça devienne un stretch goal.

----------


## Phenixy

> En attendant y'a un gars qui a réalisé un fichier excel indiquant le numéro dans lequel se trouve chaque jeu testé depuis le numéro 1.


Ce mec est un ouf malade!  ::o: 

El Gringo avait mis 6 à The Witcher 1...! Les notes de Boulon sur les Fallout!  ::lol::

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

Le seul intérêt du papier pour la redac était son modèle économique part rapport au numérique. Maintenant ils sont en train de se rendre compte brutalement qu'un nouveau modèle économique est sans doute possible donc...

----------


## CptProut

> Le seul intérêt du papier pour la redac était son modèle économique part rapport au numérique. Maintenant ils sont en train de se rendre compte brutalement qu'un nouveau modèle économique est sans doute possible donc...


Et pendant ce temp gameblog va sortir son magazine papier  ::lol::

----------


## Anonyme866

> /.../ un peu comme les joueurs PC ont très vite adopté les jeux démat malgré les positions de principe.


Il faut quand même prendre en compte que le choix était biaisé. Les gens qui ne voulaient pas de démat', pour une bonne partie, regrettaient les boites en carton avec une documentation, voire une fiche résumée et une carte ou autres éléments de ce genre. Exemples types : les deux premiers Fallout ou Arcanum, fournis avec des guides bienvenus, idem pour The Witcher. Or, lors de cette transition, le choix s'est restreint pour l'essentiel à un jeu dématérialisé ou une bête boite plastoc' format DVD avec les galettes et une feuille d'avertissement contre l’épilepsie. À l'heure du câble et de la fibre, ôtant le défaut principal du jeu téléchargé, le physique n'a donc plus grand chose, à part l'encombrement, pour lui et ne donne donc plus vraiment envie.

Pour en revenir à CPC, tant que le papier reste ce qu'il est, ne perd pas en qualité, ça pourra continuer pour des raisons de confort. Reste l'inconnue du contenue spécifiquement online qui pourra faire la différence, suffisante ou non pour abandonner le papier. Le papier ne sera réellement en danger, de façon globale, que lorsque les liseuses e-ink couleurs seront une réalité, et accessible.

----------


## Lianhua

> Et pendant ce temp gameblog va sortir son magazine papier


Je vois déjà qu'il n'y a aucune originalité pour la couverture  :nawak:

----------


## Baalim

> Et pendant ce temp gameblog va sortir son magazine papier


J'attends avec impatience.

----------


## Kaelis

> Et pendant ce temp gameblog va sortir son magazine papier


Vivement le 20/20 de FF XV et le 100/100 de Watch_Dogs 2  :Bave:

----------


## Frypolar

> Et pendant ce temp gameblog va sortir son magazine papier 
> 
> [twitter]740514388688375808[twitter]


Ça va être soit un truc unique pour l'été qui sera une compilation d'articles de chez eux et de pubs directs (donc 100% pub pour ceux qui aiment les pourcentages) soit un truc web qui sera peut-être plus régulier mais le contenu sera le même. Osef donc, sauf pour rigoler.

----------


## Thalack

Vous vous rappelez de la webTV de Gameblog lancée la semaine dernière ?

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Vous vous rappelez de la webTV de Gameblog lancée la semaine dernière ?


Vas-y racontes. Je sens que ça va me plaire.

----------


## Thalack

J'en rigole encore  ::P:

----------


## Kaelis

> _Gameblog et ses rédacteurs comptent parmi les plus influents sur les réseaux sociaux_


C'est un communiqué pour des investisseurs ou pour des joueurs de jeux vidéo  ::huh::

----------


## Alab

> Bon par contre ce serait cool de respecter une règle qui était bien appliquée à l'époque, on laisse bien sagement les concurrents chez eux.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Lianhua

> N'hésitant pas à surprendre l'exigeante communauté des joueurs[...]


Je ne sais même pas quoi dire là...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Thalack

Faut reconnaître qu'ils sont pleins de ressources  ::P:

----------


## Beignet

Bien joué pour votre très fructueuse campagne Kickstarter!  :;): 

Il me tarde d'avoir la vidéo de remerciement d'*Ivan le fou* à bord de sa toute nouvelle Porsche.  :B): 

Ah, et le mug exclusif à la campagne, il a été dessiné avant ou après les deux premiers jours de votre Kickstarter. Parce que selon le cas, notre *Couly* est un putain de visionnaire!  ::O: 

Enfin, avec le trop perçu vous songez éventuellement à embaucher des chroniqueurs vidéo, comme les p'tits gars d'*UnDropDansLaMare* ou de *KrmaTV*, qui ont une langue aussi acérée que la vôtre. Je suis assez friand de ce genre de contenu mais j'en ai marre de voir en grande partie des chroniqueurs très consensuels sur le reste de la toile. Si vous venez à vouloir parrainer quelques chroniqueurs sur lesquels personne d'autre n'oserait miser parce qu'ils craignent leur liberté de ton, sachez que je suis client!  :;):

----------


## Djal

> Enfin, avec le trop perçu vous songez éventuellement à embaucher des chroniqueurs vidéo, comme les p'tits gars d'*UnDropDansLaMare* ou de *KrmaTV*, qui ont une langue aussi acérée que la vôtre. Je suis assez friand de ce genre de contenu mais j'en ai marre de voir en grande partie des chroniqueurs très consensuels sur le reste de la toile. Si vous venez à vouloir parrainer quelques chroniqueurs sur lesquels personne d'autre n'oserait miser parce qu'ils craignent leur liberté de ton, sachez que je suis client!


Ah ouais, y'a des gens talentueux pour faire des vidéos sur le JV. Autant piocher et les arroser de $$$.

----------


## CptProut

> Enfin, avec le trop perçu vous songez éventuellement à embaucher des chroniqueurs vidéo, comme les p'tits gars d'*UnDropDansLaMare* qui ont une langue aussi acérée que la vôtre. J


lol no un drop dans la marre est vraiment mauvais.

----------


## Roulia

Ayé! J'vous ai mis aussi des sousous dans la popoche!
Vous le méritez amplement  :;):

----------


## nasheuh

> ça prends une place monstre, et j'arrive pas a me résoudre a les jeter . Et de l'autre coté Madame fait pression


Moi c'est Madame qui veut les garder pour découper les images à la con qui lui plaisent le plus !  :;):  :B):  ::wub::

----------


## Beignet

> lol no un drop dans la marre est vraiment mauvais.


Ah ouais? Tu trouves? T'aurais qui d'autre qui ferait un meilleur taf? Je suis curieux.

C'est vrai qu'ils sont pas toujours au top, je pense récemment à un de leur dernier "Free2pay" sur les console-sceptiques qui était bien trop longue pour pas grand chose, mais en général je trouve qu'ils font un très bon taf.

----------


## CptProut

> Ah ouais? Tu trouves? T'aurais qui d'autre qui ferait un meilleur taf? Je suis curieux.
> 
> C'est vrai qu'ils sont pas toujours au top, je pense récemment à un de leur dernier "Free2pay" sur les console-sceptiques qui était bien trop longue pour pas grand chose, mais en général je trouve qu'ils font un très bon taf.


Meh je trouve qu'il sont trop hautain, ce qui nuis a leur discours. les 2 min pour convaincre sont austere et beaucoup trop subjectif.

Les free2pay je regarde mais j'ai un peu de mal.

Par contre tu a Game next Door qui est tres tres bon, ou Pseudoless qui propose en plsu des ces critique des reflexion autour de certain theme tres bonne aussi.

----------


## Eradan

Les dessins de Couly sont vraiment sympa, mais la restriction au 16/9 c'est vraiment pas terrible.

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Moi c'est Madame qui veut les garder pour découper les images à la con qui lui plaisent le plus !


Mes gosses adorent colorier les tests d'Ackboo.

----------


## Borh

Bonjour
Est-ce que le contenu de CanardPC Hardware et les HS seront aussi sur le site ?

----------


## Lianhua

> Est-ce que le site inclura Canard PC Hardware ?
> Non, le projet porte exclusivement sur le contenu de Canard PC. Un trimestriel comme Canard PC Hardware pose des problèmes très différents pour le passage au web.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Narushima

Il y a une FAQ sur la page du projet. Arrêtez de poser des questions et lisez-la: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...nard-pc-online

----------


## Fizdol

:Mellow2:  :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:

----------


## Anonyme2016

<3 <3

----------


## Phenixy

> (clic-droit puis "enregistrer le lien sous..." si votre navigateur vous affiche l'image au lieu de la télécharger)


Ivan c'est un kickstarter Canard PC, pas Notre Temps ou Seniors Magazine.  ::ninja::

----------


## CptProut

> Il y a une FAQ sur la page du projet. Arrêtez de poser des questions et lisez-la: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...nard-pc-online


Une FAQ est elle prévu pour répondre au question ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Ivan c'est un kickstarter Canard PC, pas Notre Temps ou Seniors Magazine.


Ben y'a ptetre des joueurs console  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Une FAQ est elle prévu pour répondre au question ?


 :Boom:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Les dessins de Couly c'est super, mais quand on est pas un fan de Doom, c'est un peu dommage. J'espère que vous penserez à amener un peu de variété si vous refaites ce genre de goodies.

----------


## Fizdol

D'ailleurs quand on est pas un fan de jeu-vidéo, c'est pareil. Ce couly me semble légèrement monomaniaque. J'espère que vous penserez à amener un peu de variété si vous refaites ce genre de goodies.


Et de surcroit, je n'ai jamais vu un article de CPC traitant de la loi el khomri. Pour des gens se disant journalistes, je trouve que c'est un peu du foutage de gueule.

----------


## Alab

Nouvelle news avec un super cadeau !  ::o:

----------


## Lianhua

Ah super, elle était trop chouette cette couv'  :Mellow2:  En plus c'est cadeau même pour ceux qui n'ont pas backé.

----------


## Mandario

> Nouvelle news avec un super cadeau !


Cool... en plein écran je vais pouvoir m'attarder sur les détails de mauvais gouts  ::P:

----------


## Exekias

Je ne serais pas contre avoir en fond d'écran certaines couv' de Couly, en particulier celle du no spécial SM  ::siffle:: 

Encore mieux : sur papier, pour pouvoir les encadrer.

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

> En plus c'est cadeau même pour ceux qui n'ont pas backé.


SCANDALE
 :Cell:

----------


## Vanloque

Allez hop j'attends avec impatience la mug ! ! !   ::love::   :Bave: 

Félicitations à l'équipe de CPC, ça m'étonne même pas qu'un maigre 2500 personnes vous donnent leurs sous. La majorité de vos fans étaient ados boutonneux quand ils sont tombés amoureux de vous et maintenant ils ont des salaires, des chiens des femmes et des enfants sans compter le crédit de la kangoo !




> Je ne serais pas contre avoir en fond d'écran certaines couv' de Couly, en particulier celle du no spécial SM


+1 , y'a un paquet de couvertures qui sont de toute beauté !  ::love::

----------


## Arenot2be

> Allez hop j'attends avec impatience la mug ! ! !   
> 
> Félicitations à l'équipe de CPC, ça m'étonne même pas qu'un maigre 2500 personnes vous donnent leurs sous. La majorité de vos fans étaient ados boutonneux quand ils sont tombés amoureux de vous et maintenant ils ont des salaires, des chiens des femmes et des enfants sans compter le crédit de la kangoo !


Même des chômeurs.  ::siffle::

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Bien joué pour votre très fructueuse campagne Kickstarter! 
> 
> Il me tarde d'avoir la vidéo de remerciement d'*Ivan le fou* à bord de sa toute nouvelle Porsche. 
> 
> Ah, et le mug exclusif à la campagne, il a été dessiné avant ou après les deux premiers jours de votre Kickstarter. Parce que selon le cas, notre *Couly* est un putain de visionnaire! 
> 
> Enfin, avec le trop perçu vous songez éventuellement à embaucher des chroniqueurs vidéo, comme les p'tits gars d'*UnDropDansLaMare* ou de *KrmaTV*, qui ont une langue aussi acérée que la vôtre. Je suis assez friand de ce genre de contenu mais j'en ai marre de voir en grande partie des chroniqueurs très consensuels sur le reste de la toile. Si vous venez à vouloir parrainer quelques chroniqueurs sur lesquels personne d'autre n'oserait miser parce qu'ils craignent leur liberté de ton, sachez que je suis client!


Ah non pitié pas de vidéos !! Pitié !

----------


## madoxav

> Je ne serais pas contre avoir en fond d'écran certaines couv' de Couly, en particulier celle du no spécial SM


Celle-là était effectivement anthologique.

----------


## Beignet

> Ah non pitié pas de vidéos !! Pitié !


 :tired: 

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnbUdZ9_h856K3KsQ22c1Cw

 ::ninja:: 

Moi j'en veux bien, mais de qualité. Après c'est comme pour les réglages sur DiRT, je serais pas derrière toi en te tenant un couteau sous la gorge pour t'obliger à les voir ou à cliquer sur toute les rubriques du futur site.  ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Les dessins de Couly sont vraiment sympa, mais la restriction au 16/9 c'est vraiment pas terrible.


+1 !
Le 16/9 n'est pas le standard universel d'affichage !
Vive le 16/10, le 21/9 et le bon vieux 4/3 !

----------


## Roland Flure

Ce fond d'écran est un peu caverneux.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Et il y a beaucoup trop de corps.  ::ninja::

----------


## deathdigger

> Ah non pitié pas de vidéos !! Pitié !


Pourquoi pas si les intervenants savent s'exprimer devant une caméra  ::): 
Autant sur GK, à l'époque où je regardais, c'était très mauvais car ceux qui avaient des avis pertinents étaient les plus mauvais en expression orale, autant sur @SI, j'ai trouvé que Ivan, Doc et Maria s'exprimaient très bien.

----------


## alx

> Stretch goal 200 000 : *version mobile du forum* enfin potable ?


*+ 200 000*  :Bave: 





 ::cry::

----------


## Zebb

Désolé si la question a déjà été posée (ça post trop vite ici!) mais qu'adviendra-t-il de l'argent "en trop" par rapport au 60 000 € demandé initialement ?

Ah oui et dans la nouvelle version du site, le forum restera-t-il libre d'accès à tous ?

----------


## Narushima

Le forum est une chose à part, et pour les fonds en trop, on ne sait pas encore, il y aura une annonce, sur la page du projet selon toute vraisemblance.

----------


## Fizdol

" Heu désolé, on a tout claqué en alcool de pommes et en confit. On va devoir refaire un kickstarter. bisou "

----------


## Malow

> Désolé si la question a déjà été posée (ça post trop vite ici!) mais qu'adviendra-t-il de l'argent "en trop" par rapport au 60 000 € demandé initialement ?
> 
> Ah oui et dans la nouvelle version du site, le forum restera-t-il libre d'accès à tous ?


Avec l'argent en plus, ils vont acheter des espaces publicitaires sur les autres sites de jeux vidéos. Méta.

----------


## johnclaude

> Avec l'argent en plus, ils vont acheter des espaces publicitaires sur les autres sites de jeux vidéos. Méta.


Sans déconner, ça serait tellement beau cette mise en abyme.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnbUdZ9_h856K3KsQ22c1Cw


Nan mais moi c'est pas pareil  ::ninja:: 




> Moi j'en veux bien, mais de qualité. Après c'est comme pour les réglages sur DiRT, je serais pas derrière toi en te tenant un couteau sous la gorge pour t'obliger à les voir ou à cliquer sur toute les rubriques du futur site.


Certes mais c'est simplement que faire une vidéo, ça prend des ressources (temps, argent, journaliste). beaucoup de ressources. Donc ça sera forcément au détriment du reste, pour une valeur ajoutée pas forcément immédiate.

Des vidéos rigolotes et plutôt bien faites sur les jeux vidéos, y en a des tas sur le web (le Joueur du Grenier par exemple... Bon ok c'est le seul exemple, avec moi...). Parfait, chacun les regarde s'il le veut
Mais inutile que CPC s'engouffre la dedans.

----------


## Crislam

> Sans déconner, ça serait tellement beau cette mise en abyme.


Le lapin de Canard PC partout sur la première page de Gameblog et de JV.com ? :D

----------


## hiubik

> Le lapin de Canard PC partout sur la première page de Gameblog et de JV.com ? :D


A la limite Jv on s'en tape un peu, mais Gameblog :Bave:

----------


## Kilidj

> C'est vraiment une question de stratégie et d'objectif de Presse Non Stop pour le coup.
> Parce que si tu considères la chose à l'envers de ta vision : les abonnements purement site sont (quasiment) de l'argent gratuit qui alimentent la création du journal papier (ben oui, les articles seront écrits pour le papier même si mis en ligne potentiellement plus tôt sur le site), je ne suis pas du tout certain que ton coût par exemplaire sera si important que ça.
> 
> Donc je ne trouve pas du tout clair le fait qu'on se rapproche de la fin du papier. Ça peut même au contraire rendre l'ensemble encore plus pérenne. C'est le choix de Presse Non Stop, complet.


Le coût n'est qu'un paramètre.
Tu semble considérer que les abonnements papiers ne changeront pas. Or, pour que ton cas fonctionne, il faut qu'il y ait des abonnements au site. Qui va s’abonner dans les premiers temps ? Les lecteurs papiers. Ceux qui achètent le canard au numéro et les abonnés qui passeront du papier au numérique pour les motifs que j'ai énumérés. Dans les deux cas, il y aura perte de revenus pour le traditionnel. Une histoire de vases communicants.
Pour que ta version fonctionne, il faut que les choses restes en l'état pour le papier et que de nouveaux lecteurs s'abonnent au site. Ça c'est une autre histoire.

----------


## Eradan

> Qui va s’abonner dans les premiers temps ? Les lecteurs papiers. Ceux qui achètent le canard au numéro et les abonnés qui passeront du papier au numérique pour les motifs que j'ai énumérés.


T'as raté une étape. Tout abonné papier a un accès complet et gratuit au site. Pas besoin de s'abonner spécifiquement pour le site. On va se retrouver avec deux types d'abonnés:

- Les abonnés papier qui auront le mag chez eux et l'accès au site
- Les abonnés site qui n'auront que le site.

----------


## Kilidj

> T'as raté une étape. Tout abonné papier a un accès complet et gratuit au site. Pas besoin de s'abonner spécifiquement pour le site. On va se retrouver avec deux types d'abonnés:
> 
> - Les abonnés papier qui auront le mag chez eux et l'accès au site
> - Les abonnés site qui n'auront que le site.


Il semblerai que cela soit toi qui ait raté une étape. 
Va plutôt lire mon post originel ici -> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...=1#post9996460.

 :;):

----------


## Eradan

J'ai lu ton post original, et tes arguments sont foireux. Je n'ai pas de PC dans mes chiottes, les articles ne seront pas enrichis au jour le jour, je ne crains pas les ruptures de stock (vu que je suis livré dans ma boîte aux lettres), il me faut environ 10 jours pour lire un CPC (et quand je l'ai fini, j'ai des romans, donc les retards n'ont aucune importance), je ne déplace pas mes CPC (sauf pour les ranger dans un box) et ainsi de suite.

Pour un abonné papier, le site est surtout une archive facilement accessible. Je n'aurais plus à garder les 20-30 derniers mags chez moi pour référence, ce qui va me permettre de gagner de la place pour autre chose.

----------


## madoxav

Et c'est pas avec une tablette qu'on va éclater ces putains de moustiques!

----------


## Canard WC

> J'ai lu ton post original, et tes arguments sont foireux. Je n'ai pas de PC dans mes chiottes (...)


Bref je suis pauvre  :Cigare:

----------


## Fabiolo

> J'ai lu ton post original, et tes arguments sont foireux. Je n'ai pas de PC dans mes chiottes, les articles ne seront pas enrichis au jour le jour, je ne crains pas les ruptures de stock (vu que je suis livré dans ma boîte aux lettres), il me faut environ 10 jours pour lire un CPC (et quand je l'ai fini, j'ai des romans, donc les retards n'ont aucune importance), je ne déplace pas mes CPC (sauf pour les ranger dans un box) et ainsi de suite.
> 
> Pour un abonné papier, le site est surtout une archive facilement accessible. Je n'aurais plus à garder les 20-30 derniers mags chez moi pour référence, ce qui va me permettre de gagner de la place pour autre chose.


Tout à fait ( sauf que moi je stocke tout depuis les premiers joysticks, mais bon...)

----------


## Eradan

> Tout à fait ( sauf que moi je stocke tout depuis les premiers joysticks, mais bon...)


Je vis dans 15 m², donc tu m'excuseras si je ne stocke pas mes canards chez moi  ::P:  J'ai un box pour ça (entre autres choses.)




> Bref je suis pauvre


Voir ci-dessus. J'ajouterais, monsieur, que ma GTX 980 Ti, mes trois écrans et moi-même vous emmerdons cordialement  ::ninja::

----------


## LouySeiZ

Mais c'est tellement une bonne idee! Je cautionne a 200% le spam de pub CanardPC partout ailleurs!

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Et c'est pas avec une tablette qu'on va éclater ces putains de moustiques!


Pire que ça : elle les attire.  ::sad::

----------


## Kilidj

> J'ai lu ton post original, et tes arguments sont foireux. Je n'ai pas de PC dans mes chiottes, les articles ne seront pas enrichis au jour le jour, je ne crains pas les ruptures de stock (vu que je suis livré dans ma boîte aux lettres), il me faut environ 10 jours pour lire un CPC (et quand je l'ai fini, j'ai des romans, donc les retards n'ont aucune importance), je ne déplace pas mes CPC (sauf pour les ranger dans un box) et ainsi de suite.
> 
> Pour un abonné papier, le site est surtout une archive facilement accessible. Je n'aurais plus à garder les 20-30 derniers mags chez moi pour référence, ce qui va me permettre de gagner de la place pour autre chose.


Quoi qu'il en soit, le choix de ton avatar est des plus judicieux.
Mes respects.

----------


## Graouu

Tiens faudra penser à ce que l'on puisse, à terme, acheter en cadeau un abonnement au site hein, çà peut être pratique pour certains canards généreux en manque d'inspiration. On aime faire des cadeaux !

----------


## Eradan

> Quoi qu'il en soit, le choix de ton avatar est des plus judicieux.
> Mes respects.


Ton usage du fameux _ad hominem_ montre la solidité de tes arguments.

----------


## wakabayashi

J'ai fait ma bonne action, longue vie à notre magazine préféré  ::):

----------


## alx

> Ton usage du fameux _ad hominem_ montre la solidité de tes arguments.


Ouais.
Prière de ne pas se chamailler pendant le circle jerk. Y'a tout le reste du forum pour ça.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> J'ai lu ton post original, et tes arguments sont foireux. Je n'ai pas de PC dans mes chiottes, les articles ne seront pas enrichis au jour le jour, je ne crains pas les ruptures de stock (vu que je suis livré dans ma boîte aux lettres), il me faut environ 10 jours pour lire un CPC (et quand je l'ai fini, j'ai des romans, donc les retards n'ont aucune importance), je ne déplace pas mes CPC (sauf pour les ranger dans un box) et ainsi de suite.
> Pour un abonné papier, le site est surtout une archive facilement accessible. Je n'aurais plus à garder les 20-30 derniers mags chez moi pour référence, ce qui va me permettre de gagner de la place pour autre chose.


+100
C'est exactement pour ça que j'ai backé perso.

----------


## MiniaAr

Moi je suis à l'étranger et j'en ai marre qu'il n'y a qu'un seul buraliste dans tout le pays qui vendre CPC, et encore, pas toutes les deux semaines. Et le prix des abonnements est un peu sévère. Donc je vais probablement me laisser tenter par la version digitale.  ::):

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Coin les canards ^^ !

Je découvre cette chouette initiative de mes journalistes préférés. Mais j'ai quelques questions et je n'ai encore lu que les deux premières pages de ce très long topic.





> *Le forum est une chose à part*, et pour les fonds en trop, on ne sait pas encore, il y aura une annonce, sur la page du projet selon toute vraisemblance.


C'est sûr ça ? Quelqu'un peut confirmer ?

Paske c'est mon inquiétude : que les topics du forum soient supprimés, et même le forum dans son ensemble, vu que le site CanardPC actuel est considéré comme une "vitrine vide" et qu'il va disparaître, d'après ce qui est dit sur le site de KickStarter. Ca ou bien que tout le forum va migrer sur un site payant. Je comprends qu'ils doivent vivre mais j'aime bien l'idée que les forums de CPC soient libres d'accès et gratuits. Et pis surtout que tout le contenu apporté par les forumeurs ne disparaisse pas d'un coup. J'espère juste que j'ai compris le truc de travers.

Merci de me rassurer maintenant.

----------


## Izual

> C'est sûr ça ? Quelqu'un peut confirmer ?


C'est sûr, n'ayez aucune crainte.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Hey, salut Izual ^^ !

Super Green. Cool, merci pour l'info. Ca me rassure. Du coup, je vais sereinement backer moi aussi.

Au passage, avec du retard, bravo pour être entré chez CPC. Tu préviens le jour où tu ressuscites ton serveur spartiate de Minecraft  ::P: .

----------


## Cotopaxi

Objectif 300 000 : embaucher quelqu'un pour reprendre le flambeau de biendebuter.net

 ::P:

----------


## Pinkipou

150 000 € = 170 000 $ : record mondial pour un projet Presse égalé. GG les gens.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Han je ne comprends pas. KickStater me dit que ma carte a été refusée :s. Il y a pourtant le logo V PAY dessus et le site la reconnait bien comme une carte Visa. Sauf que quand je valide ma participation, ben ça me dit en gros et en rouge "votre carte a été refusée, veuillez réessayer avec une autre carte". Comment y remédier ? Help.

----------


## Narushima

> Comment y remédier ? Help.


En ne demandant pas ici et en contactant le service d'assistance de Kickstarter.

----------


## doshu

Un grand merci à l'équipe de CPC pour le petit cadeau à la communauté KS  ::):  L'illustration envoie du bois !

Sinon, suggestion pour le KS : ajouter la possibilité de commander des mugs supplémentaires. J'ai choppé la tier à 50€ avec un mug, mais j'aimerais en avoir un deuxième pour en faire cadeau  ::):

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> En ne demandant pas ici et en contactant le service d'assistance de Kickstarter.


Oui bien sûr, j'ai regardé ça de mon côté, ainsi que la FAQ. Mais c'est tout en anglais et je galère.

J'ai pu ouvrir un ticket en français. J'espère que ça va vite se régler.

----------


## MiniaAr

Aller j'ai souscrit un pack Nomade, la meilleure offre je trouve quand on est à l'étranger même proche. J'attends decembre avec impatience.  ::):

----------


## Manu71

Vu le nombre de canards qui ont backé pour le mug et pour parfaire la réussite de ce KS, (et ainsi assurer la pérénnité du mag'), ce qu'il faudrait maintenant, c'est vendre immédiatement des mugs de tailles différentes, avec des dessins de Couly différents, pour pouvoir vous constituer un matelas financier conséquent qui vous permettra de travailler en toute sérénité, et surtout de planifier les évolutions ultérieures de la formule sur plusieurs années.

Par exemple, on précommande aujourd'hui un mug à 30 euros, et on se le fait livrer fin 2019, quand vous estimerez que vous êtes prêts.

----------


## Mastaba

> S'ils ont déjà calculé que le modèle économique d'Humanoïde n'était pas rentable, je doute qu'ils mettent le pognon inattendu dedans ; ce serait même une énorme erreur.


Ben Humanoïde a été arrêté brutalement sans préavis alors que, d'après CPC, il marchait mieux que prévu.
Du coups la question est quand même de savoir à partir de combien il serait devenu rentable?
Faudrait faire un KS juste pour Humanoïde pour voir si il peut être ressuscité. (Avec genre 6mois/1an de magazine, renouvelable jusqu'à ce que ca marche plus)




> Je ne serais pas contre avoir en fond d'écran certaines couv' de Couly, en particulier celle du no spécial SM 
> 
> Encore mieux : sur papier, pour pouvoir les encadrer.





> +1 , y'a un paquet de couvertures qui sont de toute beauté !


C'est ce que je me suis dit quand j'ai vu la couv de Doom, que ca ferait de chouette posters.
Ca serait pas mal de vendre de grandes affiches des meilleurs couv' de Couly.

----------


## Treith

Allez hop j'ai pris mon pack avec le mug, j'espère qu'il sera beau au moins  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Vu le nombre de canards qui ont backé pour le mug et pour parfaire la réussite de ce KS, (et ainsi assurer la pérénnité du mag'), ce qu'il faudrait maintenant, c'est vendre immédiatement des mugs de tailles différentes, avec des dessins de Couly différents, pour pouvoir vous constituer un matelas financier conséquent qui vous permettra de travailler en toute sérénité, et surtout de planifier les évolutions ultérieures de la formule sur plusieurs années.
> 
> Par exemple, on précommande aujourd'hui un mug à 30 euros, et on se le fait livrer fin 2019, quand vous estimerez que vous êtes prêts.


Whopopop, d'abord, il faut faire un étagère en VR pour admirer les designs de mugs (de 20 à 500 €, vente indépendant des mugs physiques, location possible pour 10 €/mois/mug) qui tourne à 30 fps sur un SLI de GTX 1080, puis rajouter des modules pour jouer avec : un module salle de réunion, un module machine à café (capsules vendues 15 €/unité, dispo limitée), un module bureau et un module petit-déjeuner avec un toaster. Ensuite seulement on pourra se mettre à vendre différents mugs physiques, selon les résultat d'un vote tellement obscur que ce sera en fait Ivan qui désignera le design gagnant au hasard.

----------


## Jeckhyl

N'oublie pas que certains mugs virtuels devront être en *série limitée !* afin d'augmenter leur valeur.

----------


## tenshu

> Ben Humanoïde a été arrêté brutalement sans préavis alors que, d'après CPC, il marchait mieux que prévu.
> Du coups la question est quand même de savoir à partir de combien il serait devenu rentable?


De mémoire pour Humanoïde ce qui était problématique, c'était pas tant un problème de rentabilité, que la charge de boulot que ça demandait pour le sortir.

----------


## Whorus

> De mémoire pour Humanoïde ce qui était problématique, c'était pas tant un problème de rentabilité, que la charge de boulot que ça demandait pour le sortir.


C'est exactement ça. Ecrire un article pouvait parfois prendre plusieurs mois et certains rédacteurs étaient pas toujours passionnés par les sujets sur lesquels ils écrivaient eux-mêmes (ce sont des journalistes JV à la base après tout).

----------


## Fizdol

Bim, dans les dents.

----------


## Enax

> C'est exactement ça. Ecrire un article pouvait parfois prendre plusieurs mois et certains rédacteurs étaient pas toujours passionnés par les sujets sur lesquels ils écrivaient eux-mêmes (ce sont des journalistes JV à la base après tout).


Si fallait être passionné pour travailler, je ne ferais pas grand chose au boulot et je passerais mon temps sur le net... Attendez, y a un collègue qui me fait signe.

----------


## Whorus

Quand t'es journaliste JV t'es souvent passionné de JV :D

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

S'ils pouvaient utiliser les 100K de rab pour "motiver" les journalistes à faire des articles online d'Humanoïde.  :Bave: 




> Quand t'es journaliste JV t'es souvent passionné de JV :D




la passion

----------


## Lianhua

> http://www.paduction.com/images/fiches/2013/09/4674.jpg
> la passion


Oui passion mais tu ne dit pas de quoi...  ::P:

----------


## hiubik

Personne ne dit qu'il n'est pas passionnée le gars par les JV, mais comme pour bouffer il est obliger d’écarter les fesses, bah le résultat est visible.

Ceci dit, certains de leur podcasts sont pas mal du tout.

----------


## Fizdol

> pour bouffer il est obliger d’écarter les fesses,

----------


## Lianhua

> http://www.reactionface.info/sites/d...350e00ba7c.jpg


 ::mellow::   ::sad::

----------


## Phenixy

> 150 000 € = 170 000 $ : record mondial pour un projet Presse égalé. GG les gens.


Ah cool, t'as une source pour ça? Si c'est vraiment le record mondial c'est quand même massif... D'ailleurs pourquoi le projet est en Jeu Vidéo et pas en Journalisme?

----------


## eusebius

ça a vachement ralenti quand même  ::|: 

je pense que c'est mort pour le million  ::'(: 





 ::happy2::

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

> Ah cool, t'as une source pour ça? Si c'est vraiment le record mondial c'est quand même massif... D'ailleurs pourquoi le projet est en Jeu Vidéo et pas en Journalisme?


Source

----------


## Naiaphykit

> ça a vachement ralenti quand même 
> 
> je pense que c'est mort pour le million



Bof, attends de voir  1M5 acces gratuit pour tous a la Webcam de la redac, tu peux etre sur que c'est finance en 2 jours !

----------


## PrinceGITS

> D'ailleurs pourquoi le projet est en Jeu Vidéo et pas en Journalisme?


Parce qu'ils visent les joueurs et pas les lecteurs d'autres magazines.

----------


## MiniaAr

> Han je ne comprends pas. KickStater me dit que ma carte a été refusée :s. Il y a pourtant le logo V PAY dessus et le site la reconnait bien comme une carte Visa. Sauf que quand je valide ma participation, ben ça me dit en gros et en rouge "votre carte a été refusée, veuillez réessayer avec une autre carte". Comment y remédier ? Help.


V PAY c'est comme Maestro (V PAY = VISA / Maestro = Mastercard) et du coup comme les Maestro, ça ne marche que rarement pour les ventes en ligne.

----------


## hiubik

> V PAY c'est comme Maestro (V PAY = VISA / Maestro = Mastercard) et du coup comme les Maestro, ça ne marche que rarement pour les ventes en ligne.


Ca marche si c'est debitee tout de suite, mais comme la c'est une sorte de réservation , ca ne passe pas.

----------


## Anonyme866

> ça a vachement ralenti quand même


Comme tout KS, le gros se fait dans les premières quarante-huit heures puis, si une motivation supplémentaire suffisante est proposée, dans le rush final. Parfois, il y a un rebond en cours en cas d'annonce vendeuse, ou si un KS est signalé par un site/blog/mag/youtuber à forte audience.

----------


## Fizdol

Quand Gameblog en parlera donc.

----------


## Arenot2be

> ça a vachement ralenti quand même 
> 
> je pense que c'est mort pour le million


Un million de Francs c'est déjà bien.

----------


## tenshu

A partir du jour 6, kicktraq va générer une projection qui donnera une idée de la fourchette de sousous à la fin de la campagne.

----------


## vectra

Je vais mettre genre 10 euros parce que je suis content de soutenir le projet, mais perso je ne suis pas très motivé par les goals à 30 euros. Je reste vraiment attaché au papier acheté en librairie et je ne pense pas avoir tellement besoin du site.


Et surtout je suis un sale pauvre: ça aurait été bien de prévoir des goals symboliques pour des contribs inférieures à 30 euros, genre une journée de ban et un mail d'insultes de Khan.
Je pense à tous les étudiants-bolino, mes frères chômeurs ou les jeunes mineurs qui n'ont pas forcément facilité à sortir plusieurs dizaines d'euros d'un coup mais voudraient pourtant contribuer à l'édifice, même (et surtout) si le résultat doit être débile. On vous fait confiance pour cela  :;): 


Par contre, big down pour les moyens de paiement estrangers. Qu'on ne vous y reprenne plus.

----------


## El_Morbach

Voila c'est backé.  ::): 

Et donc ça ne servait rien d'attendre ma paie pour le faire vu qu'ils ne débiteront ma cb qu'à la fin du mois...  ::|:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Désolé si la question a déjà été posée (ça post trop vite ici!) mais qu'adviendra-t-il de l'argent "en trop" par rapport au 60 000 € demandé initialement ?


Bonjour à tous,
Comme nous l'expliquons depuis le début, le but de ce kickstarter était double: rassembler la somme nécessaire pour lancer le développement du site (qui aurait sinon mis à mal notre trésorerie de PME) et soumettre notre idée à la communauté pour évaluer concrètement s'il y avait un public pour ce site (comme un sondage, mais où on vote avec sa carte bleue). L'un ne va pas sans l'autre: avoir le budget pour développer un site qui n'aurait pas de public ? Non sens. Avoir le public pour le site, mais ne pas pouvoir payer les dév ? Non sens également.
Donc les deux vont ensemble: aujourd'hui grâce à vous tous nous avons la certitude de pouvoir payer le développement et la conception (60 000€ moins les différents frais estimés, comme indiqué sur la page Kickstarter: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ne/description) et nous constatons avec bonheur que vous êtes plus nombreux que prévu à juger que c'est une bonne idée et que vous êtes prêts à vous abonner.
Comme je le disais au Huffington Post: le projet, c'est un site web, on ne va pas le transformer en voiture volante avec plus d'argent.
On ne voulait pas faire la manche. C'est pour ça que toutes les contreparties sont basées sur un abonnement, physique ou numérique. Plus d'argent, cela signifie en premier lieu que le site démarrera avec plus d'abonnés. Mais ces abonnements via Kickstarter ne sont *pas un bénéfice* pour Presse Non-Stop, une somme que nous pourrions dépenser sans compter en fraises tagada et en poney: c'est une dette, d'une certaine manière, puisque nous vous les devons. En la sourcilleuse langue de la comptabilité cela s'appelle un "produit constaté d'avance" (par opposition à "un magot tombé du ciel").

Donc bien sûr, on est super contents. Vous imaginez même pas l'effet que votre confiance nous a fait.
Et bien sûr cet argent va nous permette des choses (principalement d'envisager ce lancement avec plus de sérénité en cas d'imprévus)
Mais il ne va pas révolutionner ni ce projet, ni la vie de Presse Non-Stop.
Mais sinon, oui, on réfléchit à des cadeaux et des "stretchs goals", si possible idiots.

----------


## Triz'

> si possible idiots.


Comment ça "si possible"...  :tired: 

Depuis quand voulez-vous qu'on pète notre PEL pour des trucs sérieux ?

----------


## tenshu

> c'est une dette, d'une certaine manière, puisque nous vous les devons. En la sourcilleuse langue de la comptabilité cela s'appelle un "produit constaté d'avance" (par opposition à "un magot tombé du ciel").


En terme comptable certes, mais dans les faits ce sont des liquidités supplémentaires et ton message ne dit toujours pas à quoi elle pourraient servir.

Tu sais je pense que même si tu disais que ça servirait de trésors de guerre pour "plus tard" (n'est-ce pas ce que fait le canard enchainé ?) les gens n'auraient pas de problème avec ça.

----------


## Eradan

Ça pourrait servir à payer Couly pour adapter le wallpaper Doom en 16/10, 21/9 et 4/3. Ou glisser une sucette Pierrot Gourmand dans le prochain CPC pour les abonnés.

----------


## Lianhua

> Mais sinon, oui, on réfléchit à des cadeaux et des "stretchs goals", si possible idiots.


Ah non non non ! Y a pas de "si possible" qui tienne  :Carton:

----------


## El_Morbach

Visiblement le nombre de backers de "Paris, Texas" a aussi augmenté malgré le précédent message d'Ivan...

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Ça pourrait servir à payer Couly pour adapter le wallpaper Doom en 16/10, 21/9 et 4/3. Ou glisser une sucette Pierrot Gourmand dans le prochain CPC pour les abonnés.


Je pourrais te faire un mod 16/10 mais j'ai la flemme.

----------


## Eradan

Tu ne t'appelles pas Didier Couly.

----------


## Narushima

> Tu sais je pense que même si tu disais que ça servirait de trésors de guerre pour "plus tard" (n'est-ce pas ce que fait le canard enchainé ?) les gens n'auraient pas de problème avec ça.


Vu que c'est pas ce qui était prévu, moi ça me poserait problème.

----------


## CptProut

> Comment ça "si possible"... 
> 
> Depuis quand voulez-vous qu'on pète notre PEL pour des trucs sérieux ?


Un lipdub de la redac  ::love::

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

En même temps, tu donnes en échange d'un abonnement, abonnement moins cher que la normale, donc en fait tu ne *donnes* pas.
Alors l'utilisation du surplus... m'en tape le coquillard (du moment qu'on a des cadeaux  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Thalack

> Un lipdub de la redac


Sur une musique choisie par Pipomantis  :Gerbe: 



 ::P:

----------


## Narm

> certains rédacteurs étaient pas toujours passionnés par les sujets sur lesquels ils écrivaient eux-mêmes (ce sont des journalistes JV à la base après tout).


  :tired: 
Ca sort d'où ?

Parce qu'à l'époque où nous avait expliqué que l'impression d'un exemplaire d'Humanoïde coûtait deux fois plus cher à imprimer qu'un CPC + refus de la publicité + volonté de bien payer les journalistes.

----------


## Narushima

> Sur une musique choisie par Pipomantis


Et une chorégraphie de Shinsh.

----------


## tenshu

> Vu que c'est pas ce qui était prévu, moi ça me poserait problème.


L'avantage c'est que tu peux annuler ton pledge avant la fin de la campagne si ça ne te convient pas/plus  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sur une musique choisie par Pipomantis

----------


## Vader_666

> Et une chorégraphie de Shinsh.

----------


## Thalack

Et ensuite, Canard PC lance un kickstarter pour la mise en production de sa Playbox One  ::ninja::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> 


Ou

----------


## CptProut

> Ou


NOOOOOONNNN /§§§§§

Putain j'avais reussi a m'en débarrasser !

----------


## keulz

> Avec l'argent en plus, ils vont acheter des espaces publicitaires sur les autres sites de jeux vidéos. Méta.


 :Bave: 



> Source





> $171,215





> Donc bien sûr, on est super contents. Vous imaginez même pas l'effet que votre confiance nous a fait.
> Et bien sûr cet argent va nous permette des choses (principalement d'envisager ce lancement avec plus de sérénité en cas d'imprévus)
> Mais il ne va pas révolutionner ni ce projet, ni la vie de Presse Non-Stop.
> Mais sinon, oui, on réfléchit à des cadeaux et des "stretchs goals", si possible idiots.


Est-ce que vous étudiez les idées : ajouter CPC HW sur le site, humanoïde (tout ou partie, genre dossiers occasionels) ?
Parce que ça semble quand même cohérent, non ?

Je trouve que l'idée d'y ajouter un peu d'humanoïde aurait en plus pour intérêt de donner une vrai valeur ajoutée au site par rapport au mag papier.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Est-ce que vous étudiez les idées : ajouter CPC HW sur le site, humanoïde (tout ou partie, genre dossiers occasionels) ?


Non, pas du tout.
Il n'a jamais été question de mélanger les contenus de magazines différents sur ce projet.

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Non, pas du tout.
> Il n'a jamais été question de mélanger les contenus de magazines différents sur ce projet.


Le point de vue me semble raisonnable. CPC a fait plusieurs fois quelques allusions aux projets KS qui se cassaient la gueule à cause d'ambitions soudainement démesurées liées à un gros afflux de thunes. J'ai backé pour le projet initial, c'est ce que j'attends.

----------


## GrandFather

Bon, par contre, livrer le site en décembre avec déjà un max d'archives disponibles, ça serait vraiment cool et pour le coup cohérent avec le projet tel qu'il a été présenté...  ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme866

> Le point de vue me semble raisonnable. CPC a fait plusieurs fois quelques allusions aux projets KS qui se cassaient la gueule à cause d'ambitions soudainement démesurées liées à un gros afflux de thunes. J'ai backé pour le projet initial, c'est ce que j'attends.


Idem.

Après, il y a toujours des backers qui se comportent comme des actionnaires et font les divas autoritaires. Heureusement, les têtes de lard de la rédac' devraient rester sur leurs rails avec flegme.

----------


## FixB

Enfin!! Merci pour ce projet. En tant qu'expatrié, la solution papier devenait compliqué et ceci est enfin la première solution 'drm-free' : bravo  ::):

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ah mince, Toulouse a fait sécession avec la France ??  ::o:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Idem.
> 
> Après, il y a toujours des backers qui se comportent comme des actionnaires et font les divas autoritaires. Heureusement, les têtes de lard de la rédac' devraient rester sur leurs rails avec flegme.

----------


## vectra

> Un lipdub de la redac


Tu sors  ::o:

----------


## LouySeiZ

> Enfin!! Merci pour ce projet. En tant qu'expatrié, la solution papier devenait compliqué et ceci est enfin la première solution 'drm-free' : bravo


Expatrie a Toulouse  ::o: 

Edit: Buuuuuurn

----------


## Triz'

> il y a toujours des backers qui se comportent comme des actionnaires et font les divas autoritaires.


SAY MON POGNON, t'entends ! J'ai le DROIT de décider comment il doit être investi...  ::(:

----------


## Fabiolo

> Expatrie a Toulouse 
> 
> Edit: Buuuuuurn


Oui à Toulouse, Texas, tu connais pas ?  ::P:

----------


## Croaker

Vous n'etes pas au courant ? Le referendum pour l'independance du ChocolatineLand se termine ce soir.

----------


## LouySeiZ

C'est dans la "poche"  ::o:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> C'est dans la "poche"


Ah ouais? C'est gavé bien!  ::wub::

----------


## Eradan

Le topic des trolls régionaux c'est par là  ::P:

----------


## Fabiolo

Ceci dit on sait combien ça représente 3000 bakers sur le pool d'abonnés/lecteurs? Si les données sont communicables.

----------


## FixB

Ok, ça fait donc deux ans que j'ai pas mis à jour la ville dans mon profil...  :tired:

----------


## Peysh

> En terme comptable certes, mais dans les faits ce sont des liquidités supplémentaires et ton message ne dit toujours pas à quoi elle pourraient servir.
> 
> Tu sais je pense que même si tu disais que ça servirait de trésors de guerre pour "plus tard" (n'est-ce pas ce que fait le canard enchainé ?) les gens n'auraient pas de problème avec ça.


Ce qu'Ivan veut dire c'est que ce sont des produits constatés d'avance, et que les charges tomberont au moment ou ces produits seront constatés. (c'est à dire à partir du moment ou les produits qu'ils doivent livrer seront dus, cad quand les abos démarreront).

Donc il en restera autant que si ils avaient augmenté leur nombre d'abonnés bêtement au cours de l'année. 

Là c'est juste que tout le monde s'est abonné en même temps. Donc ils ont du fric d'avance, mais si ils le dépensent en conneries, ben ils ne pourront pas livrer ce pour quoi les gens ont payé.

Maintenant, au prix de la bande passante pour l'abonné web supplémentaire, je pense qu'il y a une petite marge quand même. Vu que beaucoup se sont abonnés uniquement au web. Les couts d'achats des marchandises vendues ne sont pas les mêmes que pour le papier. (ça coute moins cher par abonnement supplémentaire).

Et Ivan aussi à l'air de le penser, d'ou les strech goals possibles.

Par contre si ils claquent tout, ça se transforme en pyramide de Ponzi. Le journal ne tenant que grâce aux nouveaux abonnés qui payent la livraison des numéros dus aux anciens qui se sont abonnés durant le kickstarter. C'est la fuite en avant (cavalerie comptable). Et si il n'y a pas assez de nouveaux abonnés ... tout s'arrete.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Est-ce que vous avez pensé à la possibilité que tous les bakers de Paris, Texas soient annulés pour une raison ou une autre ? Les 60.000 seraient-ils toujours assurés ?

----------


## Rctll

Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul, mais personnellement ce calme de la part d'Ivan me rassure. On sent que CPC prend son temps et n'a pas envie de faire de la merde avec les sous.

----------


## johnclaude

> Est-ce que vous avez pensé à la possibilité que tous les bakers de Paris, Texas soient annulés pour une raison ou une autre ? Les 60.000 seraient-ils toujours assurés ?


Oui je dois avouer, c'est moi qui ai pris tous les packs panama à 1000€ via VPN en utilisant des e-carte de crédit qui ne sont en vérité créditées que de 1€.
C'est vrai que je suis un peu mesquin mais il fallait bien que je m'amuse un peu. En fait quand mon escroquerie tombera à l'eau, d'après mes calculs il ne restera que 19,5€ dans le kickstarter.

----------


## tenshu

> ...


Merci Peysh, c'est gentil de nous montrer que tu peux parfois avoir la capacité de suivre une conversation  :;):

----------


## Peysh

> Merci Peysh, c'est gentil de nous montrer que tu peux parfois avoir la capacité de suivre une conversation


Cette rage  :Pipe:

----------


## hiubik

> Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul, mais personnellement ce calme de la part d'Ivan me rassure. On sent que CPC prend son temps et n'a pas envie de faire de la merde avec les sous.




C'est qu'ils ne peuvent pas tout simplement, j'ai l'impression que certains voient le kick comme un telethon, alors que tout simplement c'est une forme d'acompte.
Je ne connais pas la viabilite de leur projet, si la barriere c'est 100, 500 ou 1000. 
Mais a la limite je préfère qu'ils gardent ce fric de cote et en cas de la chute des abonnées numériques sous le seuil de la rentabilité, ils aient dans quoi piocher le temps de chopper de nouveaux abonnées.

----------


## Frypolar

> En terme comptable certes, mais dans les faits ce sont des liquidités supplémentaires et ton message ne dit toujours pas à quoi elle pourraient servir.


Ben à les payer au lancement du site et pendant l’année qui suit. Là sans cet argent, au lancement du site et pendant un an tu as près de 3 000 personnes qui ne prendront pas d’abo au site et quasiment 1 000 qui ne prendront pas d’abonnement papier. C’est comme de la précommande, c’est pas de l’argent en plus qu’ils peuvent dépenser. Une partie est en bonus mais peut-être pas tant que ça.

----------


## alegria unknown

> (...) Je reste vraiment attaché au papier acheté en librairie et je ne pense pas avoir tellement besoin du site.(...)


Comme Vectra je continuerai à acheter le magajine en kiosque, mais vachtement envie de backer aussi donc la question :

Si je choppes la version papier+numérique, est-ce que je pourrais la faire cadeau à un collègue sans filer mes identifiants au fofo, est-ce que c'est lié ? C'est comment ?

----------


## hiubik

Meme si, tu peux toujours creer un deuxieme compte.

----------


## Eradan

> Est-ce que vous avez pensé à la possibilité que tous les bakers de Paris, Texas soient annulés pour une raison ou une autre ? Les 60.000 seraient-ils toujours assurés ?


Le rapport avec la boulange?  ::huh::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le rapport que quand je vois un truc qui ne tourne pas rond je suis suce-pissieux. 

Je n'arrive pas à croire que 60, attend je le mets en lettres, SOIXANTE parisiens, tous plus ou moins geeks, se soient gourrés sur un formulaire.
Par contre par exemple un bot qui annulerait sa commande, ça serait possible.

Ou alors les parisiens sont majoritairement débiles.

----------


## Eradan

> Ou alors les parisiens sont majoritairement débiles.


 ::siffle:: 

Ma blague c'était backers/bakers  :Emo:

----------


## alegria unknown

> Meme si, tu peux toujours creer un deuxieme compte.


Sur le fofo ?

Bon après je suppose qu'on peut filer le mail et l'adresse qu'on veut en backant, genre ceux du collègue.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ma blague c'était backers/bakers


J'avais même pas vu   ::): .

----------


## Anonyme866

En fait, la seule chose qui sort du cadre de l'avance sur futurs abonnements, avec le risque lié, c'est le bénéfice sur les mugs.

C'est pour cela que je pense qu'il est dommage qu'il n'y ai pas d'addons possibles de conneries exclusives. Ils peuvent bien garder les pledges comportant systématiquement un abonnement, pour rester sur le concept d'avoir un intéressé par le site pour chaque souscripteur, mais proposer du bonus. La même illustration en tapis de souris ou en t-shirt par exemple. Sûr que ça se vendrait.

----------


## Frypolar

> Si je choppes la version papier+numérique, est-ce que je pourrais la faire cadeau à un collègue sans filer mes identifiants au fofo, est-ce que c'est lié ? C'est comment ?


À mon avis à la fin de la campagne tu vas recevoir un mail demandant les infos pour l’abonnement. Ton compte kickstarter n’ayant pas de lien avec celui de CPC c’est obligatoire. À ce moment tu donnes les informations de ton collègue.

----------


## alegria unknown

> À mon avis à la fin de la campagne tu vas recevoir un mail demandant les infos pour l’abonnement. Ton compte kickstarter n’ayant pas de lien avec celui de CPC c’est obligatoire. À ce moment tu donnes les informations de ton collègue.


Ton avis se tient, reste plus qu'à savoir si je prends le mug ou pas. 20 jours de réflexion. Maintenant.

----------


## Frypolar

> Envoyé par CptProut
> 
> 
> Et pendant ce temp gameblog va sortir son magazine papier 
> 
> https://twitter.com/JulienChieze/sta...14388688375808
> 
> 
> Ça va être soit un truc unique pour l'été qui sera une compilation d'articles de chez eux et de pubs directs (donc 100% pub pour ceux qui aiment les pourcentages) soit un truc web qui sera peut-être plus régulier mais le contenu sera le même. Osef donc, sauf pour rigoler.


Et voilà : http://i.updrop.it/9MHP.jpg Un beau prospectus  :Cigare: 

Indépendance 5/5.

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

Mais... ::lol::  :^_^:

----------


## Fizdol

:Fouras:  " Celui qui se moque du pauvre outrage celui qui l'a fait; Celui qui se réjouit d'un malheur ne restera pas impuni "  :Fouras:

----------


## Fabiolo

Le pire ça reste quant même le "offert par la fnac" je trouve.

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Je ne connais pas gameblog, mais entre ça et les réactions au KS CPC... ça fait pas envie.

----------


## vectra

Backé 10 euroballes pour le geste.
Si je ne suis pas au moins insulté par un modo, je me désabonne  ::o:

----------


## Larry Coche

Casse toi, Pov'con!

Quoi?

Sérieux je suis pas modo!!!!!!!!

Mince. Désolé Vectra.

----------


## Peysh

> Casse toi, Pov'con!
> 
> Quoi?
> 
> Sérieux je suis pas modo!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mince. Désolé Vectra.


Touches moi pas tu me salis  :Angry:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Backé 10 euroballes pour le geste.
> Si je ne suis pas au moins insulté par un modo, je me désabonne


Tiens, pour compléter ta demande.

----------


## vectra

Merde. Maintenant, je dois m'abonner alors?  :Emo: 
Vous faites un tarif de gros?  ::siffle::

----------


## Eradan

Uniquement pour les 120+ kg.

----------


## vectra

Je passe large  ::lol::

----------


## kikoro

> Merde. Maintenant, je dois m'abonner alors? 
> Vous faites un tarif *boulon*?


 ::ninja::

----------


## Silver

> Visiblement le nombre de backers de "Paris, Texas" a aussi augmenté malgré le précédent message d'Ivan...


Ça ne doit pas être drôle tous les jours d'être autant de français au Texas.  ::P:

----------


## noryac

C'est marrant le classement des villes, marseille, nice strasbourg grands absents...
Vive Grenoble !

----------


## Narushima



----------


## Mastaba

wopurée  ::o: 
http://www.canardpc.com/pour-vous-no...fait-doom.html
(maintenant faudrait un png lossless pour éliminer les artefacts et le banding  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Alab

> C'est pour cela que je pense qu'il est dommage qu'il n'y ai pas d'addons possibles de conneries exclusives. Ils peuvent bien garder les pledges comportant systématiquement un abonnement, pour rester sur le concept d'avoir un intéressé par le site pour chaque souscripteur, mais proposer du bonus. La même illustration en tapis de souris ou en t-shirt par exemple. Sûr que ça se vendrait.


Oui mais autant vendre ça sur leur boutique, là où ya pas les 10% du kickstarter. Et puis pas sur que ça les amuse de prendre 2j pour faire les petites mains qui doivent préparer les colis de mugs/tshirt/autre. Si tu veux vraiment les aider suffit de donner plus de fric sur la pledge choisie. Alors oui tu n'auras pas de contrepartie, mais là au moins t'as vraiment donné de l'argent pour le projet et rien d'autre, enfin le principe même du financement participatif quoi.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anonyme866

> Ton avis se tient, reste plus qu'à savoir si je prends le mug ou pas. 20 jours de réflexion. Maintenant.


Peut être un délais supplémentaire avec le pledge manager... S'il permet d'augmenter le niveau du pledge ou d'ajouter un éventuel addon.

----------


## Anonyme866

> Oui mais autant vendre ça sur leur boutique, là où ya pas les 10% du kickstarter. Et puis pas sur que ça les amuse de prendre 2j pour faire les petites mains qui doivent préparer les colis de mugs/tshirt/autre.


Le goodie limité/exclusif a une valeur affective ajoutée qu'il n'est nul besoin de démontrer. De fait, ça incite à sauter le pas, là où l'offre classique peut être repportée au mois prochain, puis au suivant, puis etc etc...

Pour la logistique, je ne serais guère surpris que quelques lecteurs proches de la rédac puisse prêter leurs petites mains si besoin était.





> Si tu veux vraiment les aider suffit de donner plus de fric sur la pledge choisie. Alors oui tu n'auras pas de contrepartie, mais là au moins t'as vraiment donné de l'argent pour le projet et rien d'autre, enfin le principe même du financement participatif quoi.


D'une, la rédac ne veut pas de charité, ça a été dit à plusieurs reprises. Une contrepartie, même "pas rentable" ou chère pour le lecteur, 27€ le mug chez soi soit plus cher qu'un Star Wars, reste un rapport sain.

Deux, je ne parle pas de mon cas particulier mais de la campagne en général, soit comment viabiliser et fiabiliser les ressources en évitant l'effet pernicieux de l'avance sur abonnement anticipé qui induit à retardement une chute de revenus. Ta réponse qui m'est dédiée tape donc "un peu" à côté.

Trois, ne lisant plus CPC lambda mais seulement CPC Hardware avec éventuellement quelques HS, retrouver le mag sur internet ne me concerne pas spécialement. Autant CPCH est déterminant pour mes choix de matos, autant CPC ne m'intéresse plus depuis un moment même si j'apprécie leur éthique. De fait, 30€ pour un site que je ne consulterai pas, ou prou, c'est déjà assez proche de ce que tu me suggères (j'ai une immense considération pour ceux faisant preuve de générosité avec les sous d'autrui). Là, je vois ça comme 57€ pour un mug. Vu mes finances ce mois ci et la prévision du suivant, c'est déjà assez.

Pour finir sur ta dernière remarque, ça fait quelques années que j'use de KS et je ne pense pas être un souscripteur pénible, perclu d'exigences mal placées. Au contraire, je suis généralement très compréhensif sur la mise en œuvre, les délais, difficultés et autres imprévus.

----------


## Emile Gravier

Projet backé. très bonne idée. Pour une presse indépendante et sans pub !

----------


## Davonlin

Backé ! Bon courage les canards.

----------


## NoVaCoRpS

Backé!

Si besoin d'un canard pour s'occuper de DA / UI / UX (Si ce n'est pas déjà trouvé),
je pose ça là : http://stevefraschini.com/

Nova  ::siffle:: .

----------


## alx

Un site sans pub... Mais du coup, si on lit son canard en ligne, on n'aura pas les pubs non plus, ou celles-ci sont maintenues dans ce cas ? (j'aime bien voir les pubs moches de matos parfois, c'est dôle et ça rend les parodies plus savoureuses)

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Un site sans pub... Mais du coup, si on lit son canard en ligne, on n'aura pas les pubs non plus, ou celles-ci sont maintenues dans ce cas ? (j'aime bien voir les pubs moches de matos parfois, c'est dôle et ça rend les parodies plus savoureuses)


Ce que je préférais dans le club Dorothée, c'étaient les pubs.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Un site sans pub... Mais du coup, si on lit son canard en ligne, on n'aura pas les pubs non plus, ou celles-ci sont maintenues dans ce cas ? (j'aime bien voir les pubs moches de matos parfois, c'est dôle et ça rend les parodies plus savoureuses)


J'imagine que le site n'aura que le contenu rédactionnel de la version papier. C'est pas comme s'ils scannaient le canard page par page  ::): .

----------


## Thalack

> Un site sans pub... Mais du coup, si on lit son canard en ligne, on n'aura pas les pubs non plus, ou celles-ci sont maintenues dans ce cas ? (j'aime bien voir les pubs moches de matos parfois, c'est dôle et ça rend les parodies plus savoureuses)


Faut aller à la FNAC. Ils ont un nouveau magazine dont l'édito a été rédigé en toute indépendance  ::ninja::

----------


## sissi

http://www.20minutes.fr/insolite/186...ite-jeux-video

On notera que c'est dans la rubrique "t'as vu?" et pas "économie"

----------


## Thalack

Et que c'est une repompe du papier du HuffPost qui n'a même pas été mise à jour...

----------


## Nasma

> Faut aller à la FNAC. Ils ont un nouveau magazine dont l'édito a été rédigé en toute indépendance





> L'édito... ça veut dire la partie "éditoriale". Donc TOUS les textes sont 100% gérés par la rédac


 ::ninja::

----------


## EvilGuinness

Tu m'étonnes que y'en ait un qui ait réagi comme un gros deg' sur son twittron. Maintenant on en comprend la raison. Quel timing, sérieusement, le truc le plus rigolo étant que les deux projets sont arrivés à maturité en même temps. Et y'a quand même un certain contraste, pour le moins... C'est quand même assez intéressant après toutes ces années de voir la façon dont chacun a géré la fin de l'époque Joy*. Quand CPC est sorti, son "alter ego" console dont le nom m'échappe (autre format et autre périodicité mais projets parallèles) a tenu 5-6 numéros. Des années plus tard, pendant que CPC rôde encore son modèle autour d'une communauté qui me semble pas trop dégueu (exception faite de ceux qui hurlent sur le mumble  ::ninja::  ), j'ai l'impression que d'autres ont renoncé à faire des efforts pour s'enfoncer dans la facilité des trucs sur commande.

----------


## Max_well

> Un site sans pub... Mais du coup, si on lit son canard en ligne, on n'aura pas les pubs non plus, ou celles-ci sont maintenues dans ce cas ? (j'aime bien voir les pubs moches de matos parfois, c'est dôle et ça rend les parodies plus savoureuses)


Par contre c'est possible qu'on ait les fausses pages de pub :D

----------


## Setzer

Le mag de l'époque de la team joypad c'était gaming et c'était vraiment un bon mag pour le coup j'ai vraiment regretté son arrêt. Rien a voir avec le delire gameblog actuel :/

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Bon, alors maintenant que vous êtes sûrs de combien de fans décérébrés plein aux as vous avez, merci de ne pas craquer sous la pression et de relancer Humanoïde.

Allez hop.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ça ne me paraîtrait pas complètement hors-sujet de consacrer une partie du pognon à faire refaire de zéro un forum conjointement au site.

Ça, ce serait une vraie récompense  ::): .

Parce que ce forum-ci a quand même quelques boulettes qui traînent depuis le début.

----------


## alx

> Parce que ce forum-ci a quand même quelques boulettes qui traînent depuis le début.


C'est pas sympa de parler de nous comme ca  ::cry::

----------


## Altyki

Le gras c'est la vie !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

[QUOTE=Max_well;10004856]Par contre c'est possible qu'on ait les fausses pages de pub :D[/QUOT

Ce qui me plairait aussi, ce sont les différentes couvertures proposées pour chaque numéro.

----------


## Syncall

> Ça ne me paraîtrait pas complètement hors-sujet de consacrer une partie du pognon à faire refaire de zéro un forum conjointement au site.
> 
> Ça, ce serait une vraie récompense .
> 
> Parce que ce forum-ci a quand même quelques boulettes qui traînent depuis le début.


C'est pas idiot ça, d'autant qu'avec le nouveau site et histoire de garder un peu de cohérence (ne serait-ce que graphique), ça parait être une bonne idée. Au-delà des bugs (aucun de mon côté mais mettons), il y a peut être une mise à jour qui apporterait des fonctions récentes sympa. Lesquelles, je sais pas exactement (je doute que le côté social avec twitter/fb etc. soit indispensable) mais certains auront peut être des idées/demandes à ce niveau.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Backé 57 € pour le Mug  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Backé 57 € pour le Mug


Comme beaucoup je suis sûr.

C'est bête que le Kickstarter marche autant, le mug aura moins de valeur d'ici quelques années.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme866

Ouais, mais il y aura de la casse. Et tu peux aussi le garder sous emballage... À moins de ne l'ouvrir que pour y faire boire un membre de la rédac' ! La cote exploserait.

----------


## Fabiolo

Ce qui est cool c'est qu'ils vont pouvoir dégager plus de marge si le fabricant leur fait un prix dégressif sur la quantité. Si ils en avaient prévu une centaine à produire et qu'ils se retrouvent à en demander des milliers, c'est pas la même chose.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> des milliers


Ne nous emballons pas  ::): .

----------


## Orhin

> Ne nous emballons pas .


Si 2/3 des 3000 backer ont pris un mug, on peut effectivement parler de millier*s*.  ::ninja::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Si 2/3 des 3000 backer ont pris un mug, on peut effectivement parler de millier*s*.


Pour l'instant il y a 919 mugs de commandés...

----------


## Anonyme866

Le mug, nouvelle unité monétaire.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Pour l'instant il y a 919 mugs de commandés...


Je n'arrive pas à trouver ce genre de stats sur le site, tu vois ça où ?

Ceci est mon premiers kickstarter, ayez pitié.

----------


## Fabiolo

Juste en additionnant le nombre de personnes qui ont pris un pack contenant le mug. C'est inscrit en bas dans le cadre de chaque formule.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et chacun avec un dessin différent de Couly !  ::o:

----------


## Chre

Bonsoir les Coin2,

Baké 60 EUR pour le mug  ::): 

Merci CPC pour ce très beau projet. Et avec une approche intelligente de ses abonnés : l'accès au site Web est inclus dans l'abonnement et ne génère pas un surcoût supplémentaire, c'est royal !  ::wub:: 
Tout comme Le Monde Diplomatique d'ailleurs.
(Oui oui, il y a des abonnés à CPC qui sont aussi des lecteurs du Monde Diplo  ::trollface:: )

Vivement la fin d'année 2016 !

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Juste en additionnant le nombre de personnes qui ont pris un pack contenant le mug. C'est inscrit en bas dans le cadre de chaque formule.


Ah je pensais qu'il y avait une page avec des stats de ouf bien poussées et tout. Déçu.

Merci !

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Le mug, nouvelle unité monétaire.


Ca fait combien en caps ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Silencieux

J'adore ce projet ! Mais pouvez-vous me dire si ce mug a été fabriqué en UE ou bien par des "petits chinois" dans une cave  ::blink::

----------


## Larry Coche

Il est peut être fabriqué par des chinois dans une cave en UE?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il est peut être fabriqué par des chinois dans une cave en UE?
Est ce qu'il y a une cave dans les locaux de cpc?

----------


## Baalim

> Le mag de l'époque de la team joypad c'était gaming et c'était vraiment un bon mag pour le coup j'ai vraiment regretté son arrêt. Rien a voir avec le delire gameblog actuel :/


Pour le coup, ils se sont effectivement ramassé en faisant un truc trop ambitieux pour le lectorat potentiel avec un mag' visuellement travaillé et un esprit proche de Edge.
Le contraste avec leur occupation actuelle est des plus saisissants.

M'enfin, l'un s'est planté, l'autre marche, ce qui valide leur démarche.

----------


## Fizdol

> Il est peut être fabriqué par des chinois dans une cave en UE?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Il est peut être fabriqué par des chinois dans une cave en UE?
> Est ce qu'il y a une cave dans les locaux de cpc?


Ou des gamins.

Genre Izual.

----------


## keulz

> Non, pas du tout.
> Il n'a jamais été question de mélanger les contenus de magazines différents sur ce projet.


Certes, ça se tient, mais on peut tirer quand même des conclusions : Le modèle économique du site payant n'est a priori pas mort (du moins avec ce type de communauté) et vous aurez un outils pour faire un site qui vous permet de mettre des articles en ligne (une fois le site CPC livré).

Du coup, ça devrait vous traverser l'esprit de faire la même chose pour CPCHW, non ? Même si ce n'est pas sur les deniers du KS, on s'en fout.

Parce que franchement, je suis convaincu que la valeur ajoutée de cet outils pour CPCHW est plus importante que pour CPC étant donné que CPC c'est surtout de l'actualité et que les infos sont bien plus périssables que les dossiers de CPCHW comme les ampoules ou les piles qui peuvent encore avoir de l'intérêt des années après ; des archives en lignes seraient vraiment (vraiment*) les bienvenues...

* : vraiment vraiment

----------


## Crislam

> Certes, ça se tient, mais on peut tirer quand même des conclusions : Le modèle économique du site payant n'est a priori pas mort (du moins avec ce type de communauté) et vous aurez un outils pour faire un site qui vous permet de mettre des articles en ligne (une fois le site CPC livré).
> 
> Du coup, ça devrait vous traverser l'esprit de faire la même chose pour CPCHW, non ? Même si ce n'est pas sur les deniers du KS, on s'en fout.
> 
> Parce que franchement, je suis convaincu que la valeur ajoutée de cet outils pour CPCHW est plus importante que pour CPC étant donné que CPC c'est surtout de l'actualité et que les infos sont bien plus périssables que les dossiers de CPCHW comme les ampoules ou les piles qui peuvent encore avoir de l'intérêt des années après ; des archives en lignes seraient vraiment (vraiment*) les bienvenues...
> 
> * : vraiment vraiment


Pour moi, c'est un peu plus complexe que de juste ajouter des articles de CPCHW. Le truc, c'est que pour l'instant, ils ont réunis les fonds grâce à un capital sympathie construit autour de la confiance que porte la communauté à l'équipe rédactionnelle. On les suit depuis plusieurs années, on est satisfaits de leur travail et on a envie de les soutenir. 

La plupart des gens ont backés parce qu'ils avaient envie d'aider ce projet. Mais beaucoup sont déjà des lecteurs de longue date du magazine, qui n'auront pas nécessairement une utilité particulière dans la lecture du site, si ce n'est d'avoir les articles un peu avant. Se pose d'ailleurs la question, au long terme, de la concurrence des deux supports entre eux. 

Pour l'instant, CPC a un projet bien délimité et défini. Maintenant, le défi est de réaliser ce projet et de voir où il en sera dans un an. Est-ce que tous ceux qui ont achetés un abonnement d'un an au site le renouvellerons à ce moment là? Et combien de lecteurs papiers vont faire une transition complète sur le format numérique? 

Le kickstarter est la preuve que la communauté a envie de soutenir Canard PC. Mais ce n'est en aucun cas, aujourd'hui, la preuve que le format payant sans pub pour un site web est un modèle viable et demandé. 

Je pense qu'à long terme, ajouter du contenu autre que les articles de CPC est envisageable, mais si et seulement si le format du site web est viable. Et ça, ils n'auront les premiers éléments de réponse que dans un an.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Parce que ce forum-ci a quand même quelques boulettes qui traînent depuis le début.


Je te trouve vache de me traiter de boulette  :Emo:

----------


## deathdigger

> Pour moi, c'est un peu plus complexe que de juste ajouter des articles de CPCHW. Le truc, c'est que pour l'instant, ils ont réunis les fonds grâce à un capital sympathie construit autour de la confiance que porte la communauté à l'équipe rédactionnelle. On les suit depuis plusieurs années, on est satisfaits de leur travail et on a envie de les soutenir. 
> ...
> Le kickstarter est la preuve que la communauté a envie de soutenir Canard PC. Mais ce n'est en aucun cas, aujourd'hui, la preuve que le format payant sans pub pour un site web est un modèle viable et demandé. 
> 
> ...


De mémoire, le CPC Hardware se vend BEAUCOUP plus que le traditionnel. 

Sinon, le modèle payant va marcher et devrait cartonner d'ici les 2 ou 3 ans à venir. Après ça sera plus compliqué. Parce qu'une fois que t'auras payé ton abonnement à @SI, à CPC et à un autre truc (le monde diplo vu qu'apparemment y'a pas mal de lecteurs ici), dur de ressortir la carte bleue.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> De mémoire, le CPC Hardware se vend BEAUCOUP plus que le traditionnel. 
> 
> Sinon, le modèle payant va marcher et devrait cartonner d'ici les 2 ou 3 ans à venir. Après ça sera plus compliqué. Parce qu'une fois que t'auras payé ton abonnement à @SI, à CPC et à un autre truc (le monde diplo vu qu'apparemment y'a pas mal de lecteurs ici), dur de ressortir la carte bleue.


D'où la nécessité de créer un portail qui fédère plusieurs abonnements, parce qu'effectivement, si tu rajoutes derrière le premium Amazon, l'abonnement Spotify, deux-trois dons à wikipedia/Kodi, l'abonnement Internet+telef, l'addition monte vite

----------


## Triz'

Et les tipee aux youtubeurs...

----------


## Crislam

> De mémoire, le CPC Hardware se vend BEAUCOUP plus que le traditionnel. 
> 
> Sinon, le modèle payant va marcher et devrait cartonner d'ici les 2 ou 3 ans à venir. Après ça sera plus compliqué. Parce qu'une fois que t'auras payé ton abonnement à @SI, à CPC et à un autre truc (le monde diplo vu qu'apparemment y'a pas mal de lecteurs ici), dur de ressortir la carte bleue.


Le truc, c'est qu'il y a une différence entre ce qui peut marcher et ce qui marche réellement. L'histoire est remplie de projets qui avaient toutes les chances de fonctionner mais qui n'ont pas fonctionné pour une raison X ou Y. Bref, avec le kickstarter, Presse Non-Stop s'est assuré la viabilité du modèle pour un an. Après, il faudra voir à la pratique si ce modèle rencontre son public, comme dit l'euphémisme célèbre.

----------


## kikoro

Il me semble que ce serait plutôt par manque de temps de gérer le site + cpc hardware que Doc Tb n'a pas prévu de faire comme cpc.
Je serais bien tenter par le mug mais 27 euros au total pour le mug ca pique je trouve.  ::P:

----------


## keulz

> Le truc, c'est qu'il y a une différence entre ce qui peut marcher et ce qui marche réellement. L'histoire est remplie de projets qui avaient toutes les chances de fonctionner mais qui n'ont pas fonctionné pour une raison X ou Y. Bref, avec le kickstarter, Presse Non-Stop s'est assuré la viabilité du modèle pour un an. Après, il faudra voir à la pratique si ce modèle rencontre son public, comme dit l'euphémisme célèbre.


Ben pas vraiment, non.
Le risque que représentait la mise en place du nouveau site était surtout lié à l'investissement pour le développement. Mais une fois le site payé et les outils internes en place, le surcoût du site doit être assez faible donc je ne vois pas comment ils pourraient se retrouver à fermer le site parce que ça ne marche pas, le coût d'entretient étant justement lié au trafic, si personne n'y va, ça ne doit pas coûter grand chose.

----------


## natijah

Pas forcement besoin de mettre tout CPC HW.

Les graphiques des performances CPU / GPU, les graphiques Old Gen vs Composant d'aujourd'hui du guide d'achat, les guides d'achat, etc.

----------


## tenshu

La première projection dans Kicktraq :



Le décalage étant toujours d'un jour, c'est (pratiquement) toujours surestimé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Après ça sera plus compliqué. Parce qu'une fois que t'auras payé ton abonnement à @SI, à CPC et à un autre truc (le monde diplo vu qu'apparemment y'a pas mal de lecteurs ici), dur de ressortir la carte bleue.


Quoi ?! Une bulle sur internet ?  ::o: 




 ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

À mon avis cette projection est quand même optimiste. La fourchette haute décolle vraiment mais la fourchette basse décolle aussi pas mal. Je pense pas que ça ira jusqu'à 310k. Je pense même que la plupart des gens qui voulaient donner ont donné et que ça atteindra très difficilement les 200.

----------


## CptProut

> À mon avis cette projection est quand même optimiste. La fourchette haute décolle vraiment mais la fourchette basse décolle aussi pas mal. Je pense pas que ça ira jusqu'à 310k. Je pense même que la plupart des gens qui voulaient donner ont donné et que ça atteindra très difficilement les 200.


Il y a souvent une hype des dernier jour qui boost le budget, souvent les gens qui attendais leur salaire ou qui se dise je vais donner mais oubli et son rappelé en fin de campagne.

----------


## tenshu

Oui comme c'est calculé sur les pledge jusqu'au jour précédent c'est largement surestimé.

Surtout quand ont voit ça :

----------


## El_Morbach

Bon doucement mais sûrement on s'approche des 300%...

Vous allez bientôt pouvoir sniffer des lamelles de jambon.

----------


## Fizdol

" Putain les mecs on va jamais les atteindre les 200k ! Merde, bande de peigne-culs ! Trouvez moi des stretch goal !
- Casque ?
- QUOI ?!
- A la base on pensait même pas faire les 60 je te rappelle.
- Ouais ... mais faut arrêter de penser petit, Ivan, faut arrêter de penser petit. "

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Casque ne pense pas petit, il pense 19.5.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Casque ne pense pas petit, il pense 19.5.


Il faudrait une fée des dents du 31 décembre (j'ai plus l'intitulé exacte) de kickstarter.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Je ne sais pas si c'est passé, mais il y a une petite brève au sujet du kickstater CanardPC dans le 20 minutes d'aujourd'hui.  ::):

----------


## Clemanes

Je vais remettre ici le message que j'ai mis sur le page du kickstarter : 

Pour commencer, un très très grand bravo !! Je suis fier de participer à la création du site web de Canard PC ! 

Sinon, une idée m'est venu alors que j'étais assis sur le trône (et ouais, c'est là où je lis Canard PC la plupart du temps !) 
Pourquoi ne pas développer avec l'argent en plus une application Canard PC compatible iOS et Android ? Car franchement, c'est pas forcément un réflexe de consulter un site web du téléphone (même si il est adapté en responsive web design), je préfère toujours consulter la version app qui regroupe les derniers articles, tests etc... Il pourrait y avoir une version prenium avec tout le contenu du site débloqué et une version gratuite, tout comme le site web en fait ! En plus de cela, ça pourrait donner une visibilité supplémentaire au mag sur les Google Play et Apple Store.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?  ::):

----------


## Ezechiel

Ouais, j'avoue que le CPC HW online ça sera la classe intergalactique.

----------


## Nosh

... CPC avait déjà fait une expérience sur tablettes il y a quelque années. Je crois même me souvenir qu'Ivan le fou en était le maître d'oeuvre.

Le modèle était un peu différent, les abonnés papier n'avaient pas un accès gratuit au format tablette et la vente à l'unité était mise en avant (de mémoire). De plus c'était vraiment le journal reformaté en version tablettes (avec quelque médias en bonus) et sans l'avantage d'une alimentation du contenu au fil de l'eau. 

Cela n'a pas trop marché j'imagine car ça n'a pas duré très longtemps.

----------


## tenshu

Le site web sera responsive, aucun intérêt d'avoir des app.

----------


## Clemanes

> ... CPC avait déjà fait une expérience sur tablettes il y a quelque années. Je crois même me souvenir qu'Ivan le fou en était le maître d'oeuvre.
> 
> Le modèle était un peu différent, les abonnés papier n'avaient pas un accès gratuit au format tablette et la vente à l'unité était mise en avant (de mémoire). De plus c'était vraiment le journal reformaté en version tablettes (avec quelque médias en bonus) et sans l'avantage d'une alimentation du contenu au fil de l'eau. 
> 
> Cela n'a pas trop marché j'imagine car ça n'a pas duré très longtemps.


Je m'en souviens en effet ! Mais c'était payant pour tout le monde, d'où l'échec je pense. Mais avec le site accessible à tous les abonnés papier,  je pense que ça change complètement la donne  ::):

----------


## Thalack

De mémoire, ils devaient remaquetter entièrement le journal (taff énorme) et malgré ça, ils avaient encore des problèmes d'interface. Bref beaucoup trop cher en temps, et par ricochet en argent, pour que ce soit viable.
Et depuis ça a bien évolué sur le plan technique. Il existe même des systèmes éditoriaux qui font proprement la bascule du papier vers le web.

----------


## Wabbitt

> De mémoire, le CPC Hardware se vend BEAUCOUP plus que le traditionnel. 
> 
> Sinon, le modèle payant va marcher et devrait cartonner d'ici les 2 ou 3 ans à venir. Après ça sera plus compliqué. Parce qu'une fois que t'auras payé ton abonnement à @SI, à CPC et à un autre truc (le monde diplo vu qu'apparemment y'a pas mal de lecteurs ici), dur de ressortir la carte bleue.


Il faut aussi tenir compte de "Là-bas si j'y suis" de Daniel Mermet, à soutenir à tout prix...

----------


## moimadmax

Bon voilà mes idées pour les stretch goals : 
- une version hors ligne sisi ça semble possible en html5 (premier résultats de ma recherche) ou on pourrais choisir d'avoir automatiquement les articles du magazine en cours et celui d'avant. Qui fonctionnerait sur mobile et PC. Je pense que ça serait la killer feature.
 - le guide d'achat à jour de cpchardware (les pages avant le premier article) pour bien choisir son PC de jeux
 - une intégration plus rapide des archives
 - les vidéos d'asi qui sont en collaboration avec cpc(rubrique C'EST P@S QU'UN JEU). Mais la je rêve un peu. Ou une option avec un petit supplément pour ces vidéos.

----------


## RogerLeBanni

Le partage des vidéos d'@si sur le jeu videal ce serait tellement  ::love::  !

----------


## Alab

En tout cas le site a intérêt d'être au top sinon les rageux qui donnent pas de fric vont venir vous tomber sur le coin² du nez pour le pointer du doigt.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah et par pitié, une interface et ergonomie vraiment adaptées à un pc et un écran large et pas les merdes façon mobiles qu'on se tape sur la majorité des sites "modernes".

----------


## Lianhua

> Ah et par pitié, une interface et ergonomie vraiment adaptées à un pc et un écran large et pas les merdes façon mobiles qu'on se tape sur la majorité des sites "modernes".


Je plussoie, j'aimerai ne pas avoir à zoomer à 140% sur un écran 1080p comme sur la quasi-totalité des sites.  ::(:

----------


## tenshu

Tu penses à quels sites Cacao ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Ah et par pitié, une interface et ergonomie vraiment adaptées à un pc et un écran large et pas les merdes façon mobiles qu'on se tape sur la majorité des sites "modernes".


Oui mais paradoxalement la lecture sur un écran large c'est très inconfortable et il vaut souvent mieux avoir un corps de texte assez étroit. On lit plus facilement en mode portrait qu'en mode paysage. Un bon compromis est d'utiliser une police de caractères assez grande, ce qui permet d'exploiter un peu mieux la largeur de l'écran.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah ça je suis d'accord, je pense plus à l'organisation autour du cadre principal de lecteure.
Ca me navre ces sites où t'as un bandeau vertical et rien sur les côtés (à part des pubs, parfois). Et du coup tu dois te battre avec des menus à la con ou défiler pour choper d'éventuelles options ou accéder à d'autres pages plus rapidement.

----------


## Ezechiel

Si j'ai bien compris le KS, les 60 000 balles demandés, c'est justement essentiellement pour l'outil informatique et le developpement du site, le contenu étant déjà là. Du coup et puisque l'essentiel du temps et de l'argent vont être mis sur l'interface, on peut espérer que ça le fasse. 
Et puis on les connait les ackboo et les TB, c'est des exigeants hein.

----------


## helle

Chouette, 1 an d'abonnement pas cher et sans papier, je prends!

----------


## Memory

170K€ wouhaa putain.
Je vais en faire un aussi pour construire ma maison alors  ::ninja:: 



Ou un credit sur 20 ans  ::cry::

----------


## moimadmax

> Oui mais paradoxalement la lecture sur un écran large c'est très inconfortable et il vaut souvent mieux avoir un corps de texte assez étroit. On lit plus facilement en mode portrait qu'en mode paysage. Un bon compromis est d'utiliser une police de caractères assez grande, ce qui permet d'exploiter un peu mieux la largeur de l'écran.


Ou faire du texte en colonne comme dans les magazine.

----------


## Anonyme866

Avoir des menus fixes sur les côtés, en faisant défiler le corps du texte sur le tronc principal au centre, je pense que ça pourrait être pas mal.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Tu penses à quels sites Cacao ?


Par exemple cette saloperie de nouvelle version d'Outlook.Live.com (qui remplace Hotmail), pas foutue d'afficher une liste de plus de 9 mails sur un écran 16/9 en 1920x1080 si le volet de lecture est en bas... et encore, si on désactive l’aperçu, sinon on tombe à 4 mails par page... soit moins que l'appli outlook.com sur mon smartphone 5", qui en affiche 6 en mode vertical.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Oui mais paradoxalement la lecture sur un écran large c'est très inconfortable et il vaut souvent mieux avoir un corps de texte assez étroit. On lit plus facilement en mode portrait qu'en mode paysage. Un bon compromis est d'utiliser une police de caractères assez grande, ce qui permet d'exploiter un peu mieux la largeur de l'écran.


Parfaitement d'accord, y'a rien de plus désagréable que de tourner la tête de gauche à droite en permanence pour suivre le texte.
Par contre, rien n'empêche d'exploiter ce qui entoure la colonne de texte.

----------


## Izual

> J'adore ce projet ! Mais pouvez-vous me dire si ce mug a été fabriqué en UE ou bien par des "petits chinois" dans une cave


Il est fabriqué en Espagne, comme tous nos mugs.  ::):

----------


## keulz

> Par contre, rien n'empêche d'exploiter ce qui entoure la colonne de texte.


Miniatures cliquables de screenshots ? Les encadrés occasionnels ? Raccourcis aux différents paragraphes/chapitres ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Possible.  ::):

----------


## keulz

> Possible.


Je ne demandais pas, hein, je donnais juste les idées qui me passaient par la tête.  ::P:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Si je choppes la version papier+numérique, est-ce que je pourrais la faire cadeau à un collègue sans filer mes identifiants au fofo, est-ce que c'est lié ? C'est comment ?


Oui vous pourrez faire bénéficier qui vous voulez. Quelques semaines avant les envois (donc bien longtemps après la fin de la campagne) vous recevrez un questionnaire pour indiquer vos coordonnées, et vous pourrez mettre celles que vous voulez.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par contre c'est possible qu'on ait les fausses pages de pub :D


Voilà: sur le site, les seules pages de pub seront fausses.

----------


## CptProut

> Voilà: sur le site, les seules pages de pub seront fausses.


 :Cell: 

C’était marqué 100% sans pub !  :Vibre: 

Remboursay !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Ça ne me paraîtrait pas complètement hors-sujet de consacrer une partie du pognon à faire refaire de zéro un forum conjointement au site.
> Ça, ce serait une vraie récompense .


De zéro, non, l'historique et le nombre de messages sont trop importants pour les faire disparaître, trop important aussi pour les migrer sans casse-tête infernal.
Mais on réfléchit à la meilleure façon de le rendre plus agréable sur mobile, par exemple.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> C’était marqué 100% sans pub ! 
> 
> Remboursay !



En même temps, William Surin s'est montré très persuasif, quand on lui a dit qu'on ne voulait plus de publicités...  :Emo:

----------


## vectra

Une pub pour des euphoniseurs  :Bave: 
De vieilles pubs des années 90, avec le prix des jeux Amiga et ST en francs  :Emo:

----------


## Ezechiel

> De zéro, non, l'historique et le nombre de messages sont trop importants pour les faire disparaître, trop important aussi pour les migrer sans casse-tête infernal.
> Mais on réfléchit à la meilleure façon de le rendre plus agréable sur mobile, par exemple.


D'ailleurs je serais curieux de savoir (ce qui est globalement impossible) quel pourcentage des contributeurs appartiennent directement à la communauté du forum...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Pourquoi ne pas développer avec l'argent en plus une application Canard PC compatible iOS et Android ? En plus de cela, ça pourrait donner une visibilité supplémentaire au mag sur les Google Play et Apple Store.
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Les apps sont totalement exclues. On a essayé, on n'y remettra plus jamais les pieds, techniquement c'est un piège (bugs, mises à jour perpétuelles, coûts, etc)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'ailleurs je serais curieux de savoir (ce qui est globalement impossible) quel pourcentage des contributeurs appartiennent directement à la communauté du forum...


Nous aussi, on est curieux.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Parfaitement d'accord, y'a rien de plus désagréable que de tourner la tête de gauche à droite en permanence pour suivre le texte.


 Vous pouvez faire votre prochain site sous cette forme ?  Canardpc.com, le site à la résolution 50x300  ::o:

----------


## BoZoin

> Nous aussi, on est curieux.


Ben vous pouvez toujours faire un sondage sur le forum pour savoir qui ne connait pas le forum...

----------


## Nirm

> Ben vous pouvez toujours faire un sondage sur le forum pour savoir qui ne connait pas le forum...


:genius:
Comme ça tu es sûr que ceux qui ne connaissent pas le forum ben... ne viendront pas pour y répondre.

----------


## Anonyme210226

J'espère que vous investirez un peu de fric dans des webcams HD pour avoir une vue multiangle de la rédac, pour les comptes premiums qui ont backé le KS.

----------


## Alab

Wow, ILS sont de nouveau sur le topic, vous avez fini de décuver et boucler ?  ::o:

----------


## znokiss

> Ben vous pouvez toujours faire un sondage sur le forum pour savoir qui ne connait pas le forum...





> :genius:
> Comme ça tu es sûr que ceux qui ne connaissent pas le forum ben... ne viendront pas pour y répondre.
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-j2Z6Fz1-Ud...nus-cortex.jpg


Pardon Nirm, je ne trouve plus l'image du thermomètre "Second degré : vous êtes ici, vous devez arriver là". Il me semble clair que BoZoin blaguait.

----------


## keulz

> Pardon Nirm, je ne trouve plus l'image du thermomètre "Second degré : vous êtes ici, vous devez arriver là". Il me semble clair que BoZoin blaguait.

----------


## Anonyme866

Suffira de mettre une option ou une question dans le pledge manager pour indiquer le pseudo/compte de forum, ou de comptabiliser le nombre de créations de comptes et de nouveaux emails sur le site pour bénéficier des abonnements dématérialisés. Mis à part les vicelards et paranoïaques qui voudront différencier absolument leurs comptes forums et sites, ou les gens mentant dans leurs réponses aux questions, dans les deux cas fort probablement en quantité négligeable, ça devrait donner une indication assez fiable.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Wow, ILS sont de nouveau sur le topic, vous avez fini de décuver et boucler ?


Moins fort steuplé...  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

> Vous pouvez faire votre prochain site sous cette forme ?  Canardpc.com, le site à la résolution 50x300


Ça c’est rigolo mais ça ne me semble absolument pas pratique pour lire un article où tu as souvent tendance à revenir un poil en arrière. Quand tu as tout le texte devant les yeux c’est facile, avec leur système ça l’est nettement moins. Et puisqu’on parle de largeur de texte, je remets la feuille de style de Skiant qui est fort pratique : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/68...26-06-2012-%29




> De zéro, non, l'historique et le nombre de messages sont trop importants pour les faire disparaître, trop important aussi pour les migrer sans casse-tête infernal.
> Mais on réfléchit à la meilleure façon de le rendre plus agréable sur mobile, par exemple.


Si jamais vous pensez modifier le forum ce serait bien de demander aux utilisateurs et de clairement dire oui ou non aux suggestions. Dire non c’est mieux qu’un silence radio. Rien que depuis la dernière mise à jour, plus de la moitié des suggestions ou bugs sont restés sans réponses. Et il y a des trucs qui datent de bien avant. D’ailleurs j’ai toujours le listing dans un google doc qui traîne.

----------


## keulz

> Si jamais vous pensez modifier le forum ce serait bien de demander aux utilisateurs


 ::XD:: 
Ce rêve humide.  :Bave: 

Depuis quand on demande l'avis des intéressés quand il s'agit de rénover un truc ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Frypolar

> Ce rêve humide. 
> 
> Depuis quand on demande l'avis des intéressés quand il s'agit de rénover un truc ?


Ah mais demander ça a déjà été fait une ou deux fois. En tenir compte et répondre, même si c’est pour refuser, là par contre c’est moins fréquent. Fun fact, avec une rapide recherche je trouve des messages d’il y a 7 ans de canards qui s’interrogent sur les couleurs de pseudos en fonction du rôle, pour, par exemple, savoir qui est modérateur. Il a été demandé un paquet de fois de les lister quelque part, au hasard dans la charte. J’avais même refait cette liste à la dernière MaJ du forum en fonction des deux skins à la demande de TB...

----------


## Nirm

> Pardon zno, je ne trouve plus l'image du thermomètre "Second degré : vous êtes ici, vous devez arriver là". Il me semble clair que Nirm blaguait.


??

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Vous pouvez faire votre prochain site sous cette forme ?  Canardpc.com, le site à la résolution 50x300


C'est génial ce truc !
Par contre, je doute pouvoir dépasser 300mpm dans le métro.

----------


## Anonyme866

La question, c'est est ce intégrable de façon à pouvoir naviguer normalement sur le site en "responsive design" et, une fois sur un article, d'en lancer le "spritz" ? Si oui, ça peut être 'achement sympa. Même si, avec les conneries de la rédac', il y a moyen de faire un claquage de neurones qui finisse en sortie de piste de lecture... Faudra pouvoir rembobiner jusqu'au jeu de mots pourri ou la blague infâme pour, tenter de, reprendre. Je pense à des trucs comme la tétine de Doc TB par exemple.

----------


## Phibrizo

> Nous aussi, on est curieux.


Bah faites un sondage en passant par Kickstarter  ::P: 

Peut-on espérer pouvoir rajouter un mug à son pledge ?  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> ??


Ah ok. C'était du double reversed quatrième degré, trop haut pour la ligue  ::P:

----------


## Sapro

> De zéro, non, l'historique et le nombre de messages sont trop importants pour les faire disparaître, trop important aussi pour les migrer sans casse-tête infernal.
> Mais on réfléchit à la meilleure façon de le rendre plus agréable sur mobile, par exemple.


Du coup moi j'ai une question. Si il y a refonte de la version mobile du forum, celle-ci sera-t-elle uniquement accessible aux abonnés du site ou par tout le monde, même les gueux, le bas peuple ?

----------


## Alab

> Peut-on espérer pouvoir rajouter un mug à son pledge ?


Bah il suffit de changer ta pledge pour obtenir le mug, ou alors t'en veux un second ?  ::huh::

----------


## Flad

> Du coup moi j'ai une question. Si il y a refonte de la version mobile du forum, celle-ci sera-t-elle uniquement accessible aux abonnés du site ou par tout le monde, même les gueux, le bas peuple ?


T'y auras accès mendiant !  ::ninja::

----------


## Sapro

> T'y auras accès mendiant !


Cool. Manquerai plus que je doives sortir des sousous  :tired: 

J'attends quand même confirmation des nouveaux riches, toi j'ai pas confiance, tu dis beaucoup de la merde en général.

----------


## Phibrizo

> Bah il suffit de changer ta pledge pour obtenir le mug, ou alors t'en veux un second ?


J'ai un pack Gutenberg Early Duck. Si je passe au Gutemberg presion ça me fait 30€ de plus - sans compter les frais de port -, ça commence à faire cher le Mug  :Emo:

----------


## Fizdol

> C'est génial ce truc !
> Par contre, je doute pouvoir dépasser 300mpm dans le métro.


Mais pourquoi avoir besoin de lire aussi vite ?

 ::blink:: 

"save time" ? Putain mais même en lecture maintenant faut pas perdre de temps  :Facepalm:

----------


## Anonyme32145

Je pense que la discussion serait hors sujet de continuer le débat sur cette question donc je vais m'abstenir.

----------


## Phenixy

> Ah mais demander ça a déjà été fait une ou deux fois. En tenir compte et répondre, même si c’est pour refuser, là par contre c’est moins fréquent. Fun fact, avec une rapide recherche je trouve des messages d’il y a 7 ans de canards qui s’interrogent sur les couleurs de pseudos en fonction du rôle, pour, par exemple, savoir qui est modérateur. Il a été demandé un paquet de fois de les lister quelque part, au hasard dans la charte. J’avais même refait cette liste à la dernière MaJ du forum en fonction des deux skins à la demande de TB...


C'est clair que consacré ne serait-ce que 2-3% de la somme engendrée par le KS pour le forum, ça serait royal. Il y a pas mal de fonctionnalités / idées / bugs qui doivent pouvoir se résoudre facilement.

Et rendez-nous le :smile: !

----------


## Fizdol

Et sinon vous le vivez pas trop mal de pas réussir à atteindre les 180k ?

----------


## tenshu

> C'est génial ce truc !
> Par contre, je doute pouvoir dépasser 300mpm dans le métro.


Avec l'habitude on peut je t'assure.
Par contre même à la longue, tu retiens moins facilement ce que tu lis avec spritz que de manière traditionnelle.
Perso je faisais ça pour parcourir des cahier des charges client, un coup pour dégrossir.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Et sinon vous le vivez pas trop mal de pas réussir à atteindre les 180k ?


Mais grave, comment il stagne le QS :nelson:

----------


## tenshu

> Du coup moi j'ai une question. Si il y a refonte de la version mobile du forum, celle-ci sera-t-elle uniquement accessible aux abonnés du site ou par tout le monde, même les gueux, le bas peuple ?


Regle numéro 1 anti-déception : il n'y aura pas de version mobile.

J'ai proposé il y a *5 ans* l'utilisation de tapatalk (0€ pour la redac).
Et à l'époque c'est Casque qui avait mis un véto.
Dire que c'est toujours la solution que je recommanderais ...

----------


## Frypolar

Mais à l'époque je crois que c'était payant pour les utilisateurs, non ?

----------


## Sapro

> Mais à l'époque je crois que c'était payant pour les utilisateurs, non ?


Ouais mais si c'est le cas OSEF on est tous blindés.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

Nan mais sur le topic linké les réponses de la rédac sont présentes.  ::ninja:: 
Faut surtout un truc mobile compatible avec vbulletin.

----------


## Croaker

> Mais grave, comment il stagne le QS :nelson:


Il me semble que d'habitude, il y a des updates pour maintenir l'intérêt, tout ça. Mais je peux me tromper vu que KS a mis un coup de <3 dessus.

Et par update, je veux dire autre chose que "merci pour l'argent, salut".  ::P:

----------


## Frypolar

> Il me semble que d'habitude, il y a des updates pour maintenir l'intérêt, tout ça. Mais je peux me tromper vu que KS a mis un coup de <3 dessus.
> 
> Et par update, je veux dire autre chose que "merci pour l'argent, salut".


Ils sont déjà bien embêtés de se retrouver avec autant sans l'avoir prévu, je ne pense pas que récupérer encore plus d'argent soit leur priorité  ::ninja::

----------


## Ezechiel

> Ils sont déjà bien embêtés de se retrouver avec autant sans l'avoir prévu, je ne pense pas que récupérer encore plus d'argent soit leur priorité


Bon surtout qu'après les stretch goal ça va être "payer un cockpit full simulateur de vol à Casque et boubou" ou "payer une formation "parler devant une caméra pour un projet KS" à Ivan" et c'est un peu moins noble et désintéressé  ::XD::

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Ayé, j'ai backé (oui je sais, j'arrive après la bataille). Avec la prolongation de mon abonnement normal, me voilà abonné au canard jusqu'à fin 2017, les gars vous avez pas intérêt à vous vendre au grand capital...

(c'est  mon deuxième projet KS soutenu, y'a moyen de savoir s'il y a d'autres canards qui avaient donné des sous pour le même projet? genre, lister les backers communs à plusieurs projets?)

----------


## Ezechiel

Tiens, j'ai pas backé moi. Je devrais faire ça pour renouveler mon abo aussi d'ailleurs...

----------


## Phenixy

> Tiens, j'ai pas backé moi. Je devrais faire ça pour renouveler mon abo aussi d'ailleurs...


Le mec qui se réveille à l'heure.  :tired:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

175 000 € pour des idiots alors que, je cite "Il est plus difficile de trouver une somme équivalente pour réparer le toit ou le sol d'une école."

Quelle honte !

----------


## Alab

Par contre dans les commentaires ya une question pertinente : 



> Sans régie publicitaire proposée officiellement, pas de bandeau de pub peut-être, mais qu'en est-il des traceurs, pixels cachés, bouton Facebook et autres "trackers" qui font que même un site sans pub moucharde ?

----------


## Lianhua

Ouais mais est-ce que les écoles ont essayés de lancer un Kickstater ?  ::ninja::

----------


## keulz

> Par contre dans les commentaires ya une question pertinente :


Fuck, j'arrivais avec la même question.  :Emo:

----------


## tenshu

En tout cas c'est pas le papier du 20 minutes (publie le 11) qui a rameuté des backers:

----------


## Zorgon

> Ils sont déjà bien embêtés de se retrouver avec autant sans l'avoir prévu, je ne pense pas que récupérer encore plus d'argent soit leur priorité


Ouais, ils vont pouvoir rejoindre Chris Roberts sur une plage privée aux Bahamas  :Cigare: 

Normal que ça stagne, les fans que nous sommes avons backé rapidement, il doit rester des indécis qui arriveront au fur et à mesure, jusqu'à la cloture, il ne devrais pas y avoir une énorme avancée.
En tout cas, ils ont récoté 3 fois la somme demandée, c'est énorme !

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Par contre dans les commentaires ya une question pertinente :


Ghostery voit 2 mouchards : Google Ad Services et Twitter button.

----------


## keulz

> Ghostery voit 2 mouchards : Google Ad Services et Twitter button.

----------


## Frypolar

> http://puu.sh/ptMtY/5ce9bbdd59.png


Il parle du site, pas du forum je pense.

----------


## keulz

> Il parle du site, pas du forum je pense.


Quel site ?  ::huh::

----------


## moimadmax

Ah oui et question d'importance, y'aura t'll un flux RSS. Même que les titres ça me suffit. 
D'ailleurs on en sait pas trop sur le site. Comment va t'il se présenter, est ce que tout le monde pourra voir les titres des articles, un peu à la asi , ou rien si pas loggé ? C'est pour savoir si le flux RSS sera facile ou pas.

----------


## Sariyah

Pas le temps de m'y pencher là tout de suite mais je vais participer. Je suis pas inscris sur Kickstarter. Mieux vaut utiliser la même adresse mail que mon abo papier en cours où on s'en tape ? Quid de ce forum à la sortie du site ? (pseudo conservé ? D'où ma question sur mon compte actuel CPC et le lien avec le mail utilisé sur Kickstarter en fait)

----------


## Narushima

> Pas le temps de m'y pencher là tout de suite mais je vais participer. Je suis pas inscris sur Kickstarter. Mieux vaut utiliser la même adresse mail que mon abo papier en cours où on s'en tape ? Quid de ce forum à la sortie du site ? (pseudo conservé ? D'où ma question sur mon compte actuel CPC et le lien avec le mail utilisé sur Kickstarter en fait)


Utilise l'adresse que tu veux, au lancement du site (ou avant) tu pourras fournir l'adresse à laquelle tu veux rattacher ton compte du site CPC.
Le forum sera toujours là.

----------


## Sariyah

> Utilise l'adresse que tu veux, au lancement du site (ou avant) tu pourras fournir l'adresse à laquelle tu veux rattacher ton compte du site CPC.
> Le forum sera toujours là.


Ok merci, c'est bon c'est fait. 

Putain 30€.  ::cry:: 





 ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Il parle du site, pas du forum je pense.


Oui, je parlais du site.

----------


## johnclaude

Pour l'instant d'après la rédac:
-le site sera sans pub
-l'abonnement papier inclut l'abonnement au nouveau site
-le forum restera indépendant (et ne bénéficiera d'aucune amélioration, donc skin mobile inutilisable, et skin sombre perdue à tout jamais)
-pas de cpc HW de prévu dans le projet

mais la question la plus importante a été éludée: quid du minitel?  :Emo:

----------


## Sariyah

> Pour l'instant d'après la rédac:
> -le site sera sans pub
> -l'abonnement papier inclut l'abonnement au nouveau site
> -le forum restera indépendant (et ne bénéficiera d'aucune amélioration, donc skin mobile inutilisable, et skin sombre perdue à tout jamais)
> -pas de cpc HW de prévu dans le projet
> 
> mais la question la plus importante a été éludée: quid du minitel?





> Maintenant que l’objectif est dépassé, la question d’éventuels objectifs supplémentaires (stretch goals) nous a été fréquemment posée. Canard PC Online est un site web : même avec beaucoup plus d’argent, il est difficile de le transformer en voiture volante. Nous réfléchissons à ce que nous pourrions apporter au site sans remettre en cause sa date de sortie. Vous serez les premiers avertis si une idée géniale nous vient.


 ::unsure::  

C'est vrai que ce serait cool d'avoir un forum tout beau tout neuf. (skins tout ça...)

----------


## Ezechiel

> Le mec qui se réveille à l'heure.


Hey, c'est un mois le KS, salaud !
Et mon abo CPC court jusqu'en septembre prochain alors je suis pas pressé...
D'ailleurs, pour l'histoire du renouvellement d'abo ça se passe comment ? Nan parce que si les lots sont acquis en décembre 2016, faut que je me réabonne avant sinon je vais avoir rupture de livraison !

----------


## Doniazade

Je plussoie 15000 fois l'idée de faire une version mobile du forum qui tient la route. Je me demande s'il y a un seul canard qui utilise l'actuelle, tellement elle est naze.

Et ouais, numériser les archives, ça serait le pied  ::wub::

----------


## Alab

Non mais jamais ils amélioreront l'interface mobile, déjà qu'on est chiant à modérer en journée, vous imaginez pas si tout le monde avait accès tout le temps au forum !  ::o: 
Faudrait se mettre à payer les modo, un KS financé à 300% n'y suffirait pas !  ::o: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Doniazade

> Non mais jamais ils amélioreront l'interface mobile, déjà qu'on est chiant à modérer en journée, vous imaginez pas si tout le monde avait accès tout le temps au forum ! 
> Faudrait se mettre à payer les modo, un KS financé à 300% n'y suffirait pas !


 :^_^: 

Je pense surtout que tout le monde fait comme moi et utilise la version "full site" même sur mobile. Mais c'et vrai que ça ralentit la cadence de postage  ::P:

----------


## Sapro

> Non mais jamais ils amélioreront l'interface mobile, déjà qu'on est chiant à modérer en journée, vous imaginez pas si tout le monde avait accès tout le temps au forum !


T'as sûrement un téléphone de chie donc  ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

Je vois pas de quoi tu parles.  ::siffle::

----------


## johnclaude

et 3615 CPC alors?

----------


## Nasma

> Hey, c'est un mois le KS, salaud !
> Et mon abo CPC court jusqu'en septembre prochain alors je suis pas pressé...
> D'ailleurs, pour l'histoire du renouvellement d'abo ça se passe comment ? Nan parce que si les lots sont acquis en décembre 2016, faut que je me réabonne avant sinon je vais avoir rupture de livraison !


Il va te falloir une prolongation "normal" pour finir l'année.

----------


## keulz

> Il va te falloir une prolongation "normal" pour finir l'année.


Euh, je ne vois pas pourquoi les abonnements devraient attendre après la fin du KS, hein.

----------


## Croaker

Ils ont annoncé que les abos conjoints pris sur le KS ne commenceront (à être actifs) que quand le site sera en ligne, cad janvier 2017 normalement(...).

----------


## keulz

> Ils ont annoncé que les abos conjoints pris sur le KS ne commenceront (à être actifs) que quand le site sera en ligne, cad janvier 2017 normalement(...).


Ah, c'est con.

----------


## Croaker

Je pense que par honneteté, ils veulent pas te faire payer même un mois pour un site qui n'existe pas encore.



> *Si je prends une contrepartie avec abonnement sur Kickstarter, ça démarre quand ?*
> 
> Si vous vous abonnez via Kickstarter, vous nous aidez à remplir l'objectif et donc à lancer le site, mais vous ne commencerez à recevoir les numéros qu'au lancement du site (fin 2016).


(mais les prolongations seront automatiques par rapport aux abos déjà pris).

----------


## keulz

> Je pense que par honneteté, ils veulent pas te faire payer même un mois pour un site qui n'existe pas encore.


C'est le concept du crowdfunding, on paie pour un truc qui n'existe pas encore... Dans deux semaines on paie, donc je ne vois pas où est le problème de commencer directement.

----------


## Max_well

Ben principalement parce que pour l'abonnement 6 mois, tu pourrais avoir tes 6 mois de magazine... sans jamais voir tes 6 mois numérique.
Et ils peuvent pas te filer un code 6 mois numérique, parce que sinon, c'est un abo 12 mois que t'aurais au niveau contenu.

D'où le début du 6 mois papier+num qui commence quand t'auras effectivement les deux.

----------


## Croaker

Peut être que le site web sera programmé avec uniquement des abos annuels, c'est dur l'informatique.  ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

> C'est le concept du crowdfunding, on paie pour un truc qui n'existe pas encore... Dans deux semaines on paie, donc je ne vois pas où est le problème de commencer directement.


Parce que là c'est abonnement papier + numérique. L'abo papier du KS te donne accès au site, on va pas te filer ton abo papier alors que tu ne peux pas encore avoir accès au site.

----------


## Max_well

Podcast avec Ivan (entre autres) qui parle du Kickstarter : http://www.liberation.fr/futurs/2016...-backe_1459883

----------


## Thalack

Et une page de publi-rédactionnel sur Canar PC Online dans Canard PC #infiniteloop

----------


## Frypolar

> Podcast avec Ivan (entre autres) qui parle du Kickstarter : http://www.liberation.fr/futurs/2016...-backe_1459883


Vers 33 minutes pour les pressés  :;):

----------


## Cotopaxi

Et les stretch goals alors ?!  ::P:

----------


## keulz

> Vers 33 minutes pour les pressés


tl;dl ?

----------


## Croaker

> Et une page de publi-rédactionnel sur Canar PC Online dans Canard PC #infiniteloop


  Independance 19,5 cm/5  ::ninja::

----------


## Cedski

> Podcast avec Ivan (entre autres) qui parle du Kickstarter : http://www.liberation.fr/futurs/2016...-backe_1459883



Super intéressant... J'ai appris plein de trucs... Et pour l'anecdote, 2500 ventes du No.1 !  ::o:  Dire que je l'ai jeté...  ::'(:  Un collector comme ça...

----------


## Fizdol

180.000 brouzoufs bordel, c'est l'heure de faire griller des moukraines à la glaviouse les mecs.
Respectez-vous.

----------


## Croaker

> Super intéressant... J'ai appris plein de trucs... Et pour l'anecdote, 2500 ventes du No.1 !  Dire que je l'ai jeté...  Un collector comme ça...


  J'ai bien entendu Ivan dire qu'ils avaient prevu d'animer la campagne, non?  Me dites pas que c'est annule a cause du succes rapide quand meme.

----------


## Darkath

> J'ai bien entendu Ivan dire qu'ils avaient prevu d'animer la campagne, non?  Me dites pas que c'est annule a cause du succes rapide quand meme.


Je pense que l'ambiance a la rédac c'est : 




depuis que le kickstarter a commencé.

ils sont pas en état de bosser les pauvres.

----------


## hiubik

> Super intéressant... J'ai appris plein de trucs... Et pour l'anecdote, 2500 ventes du No.1 !  Dire que je l'ai jeté...  Un collector comme ça...


J'ai fait la meme chose.....

----------


## Narushima

Le papier était trop fin, de toute façon, ils ont dû s'évaporer dans l'éther.

----------


## BPros

en plus ca laissait des traces sur les doigts..il a du s'effacer...

si ca se trouve je l'ai encore.. faut que je regarde ca!

----------


## PrinceGITS

En dehors du jaunissement du papier et de la page centrale qui saute à cause des agrafes, mes premiers CPC se portent bien.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Rien que depuis la dernière mise à jour, plus de la moitié des suggestions ou bugs sont restés sans réponses. Et il y a des trucs qui datent de bien avant. D’ailleurs j’ai toujours le listing dans un google doc qui traîne.


Je prends.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Du coup moi j'ai une question. Si il y a refonte de la version mobile du forum, celle-ci sera-t-elle uniquement accessible aux abonnés du site ou par tout le monde, même les gueux, le bas peuple ?


Le forum restera accessible à tous, bien sûr.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par contre dans les commentaires ya une question pertinente : Sans régie publicitaire proposée officiellement, pas de bandeau de pub peut-être, mais qu'en est-il des traceurs, pixels cachés, bouton Facebook et autres "trackers" qui font que même un site sans pub moucharde ?


Yep, on a éliminé la pub, mais nous n'avons pas oublié pour autant les traqueurs (même si la majorité d'entre eux viennent des régies pub). On va déjà tenter de se passer de Google Analytics, c'est le plus complexe. Pour les réseaux sociaux, c'est en cours de réflexion mais les boutons sont bien pratiques. Si vous êtes loggés Facebook ou Twitter, c'est votre choix.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah oui et question d'importance, y'aura t'll un flux RSS. Même que les titres ça me suffit. 
> D'ailleurs on en sait pas trop sur le site. Comment va t'il se présenter, est ce que tout le monde pourra voir les titres des articles, un peu à la asi , ou rien si pas loggé ? C'est pour savoir si le flux RSS sera facile ou pas.


Oui il y aura un fil RSS, mais il ne donnera pas tout le contenu (même aux abonnés).
Il y aura pas mal de contenu gratuit sur le site au final, donc des choses à lire et voir même si on est pas abonné.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Bon, je signale que je vais annuler ma participation à Kickstarter.

Entendre Yvan le Fou, dans l'interview à "Silence on joue" prononcer "blanc seing" en prononçant "blanc sé-ingue" à l'anglaise, ça fait quand même hyper mal aux oreilles.

"Blanc seing" est un mot français. On prononce "blanc saint", quoi  ::): 

Rahh punaise la déception... Bon je mets ça sur les restes d'alcool.
Mais quand même, Yvan ! Merde !

----------


## Pyrrhus67

> Cette semaine, nous avons le plaisir d’accueillir aussi Ivan Gaudé, boss final de Canard PC


Excellent  ::XD::

----------


## Ruvon

> Mais quand même, Yvan ! Merde !


C'est Ivan, avec un I pas un Y  ::trollface::

----------


## moimadmax

> Yep, on a éliminé la pub, mais nous n'avons pas oublié pour autant les traqueurs (même si la majorité d'entre eux viennent des régies pub). On va déjà tenter de se passer de Google Analytics, c'est le plus complexe. Pour les réseaux sociaux, c'est en cours de réflexion mais les boutons sont bien pratiques. Si vous êtes loggés Facebook ou Twitter, c'est votre choix.


Sinon je suis déjà tombé sur un site qui proposait ces boutons mais ils sont désactivés par défauts (il y a un petit interrupteur à coté de chaque bouton de réseau). Je pense que c'est le meilleur des 2 mondes. Ceux qui ne veulent pas le laisse désactivés et les autres activent que ceux qu'ils souhaitent. 
Ou plus simple utiliser les urls à la https://twitter.com/share?url= avec les logos auto hébergé comme chez reflets.info.




> Oui il y aura un fil RSS, mais il ne donnera pas tout le contenu (même aux abonnés).
> Il y aura pas mal de contenu gratuit sur le site au final, donc des choses à lire et voir même si on est pas abonné.


Cool.

----------


## Fizdol

J+10 post-kickstarter. Journal d'un survivant.

_Le silence me rend fou. Le bruit et la fureur des premiers temps laissent désormais place au silence. Mon abri planté sur un topic aride s'ensable. 
Je me souviens d'un dessin même pas en 16/10 mais peut-être n'était-ce qu'un rêve ? J'entends encore le rire gras d'une rédaction bourrée, j'entends encore l'espoir de stretch goal pourri, j'entends encore le son d'une moto au loin, vrombissant comme le seigneur des petits gris.
De temps à autre quelques aventuriers passent dans le coin et lance à la cantonade les mêmes questions naïves : "hé koa mon abo il commence quand si je le reprend la ?" "hé vazi le forum il va devenir payant ? " "Trente dollars pour un mug, pour qui se prennent-ils donc ces youpins ? "

La vie n'est-elle qu'une illusion ? Et si oui, c'est jouable en VR ?_

----------


## keulz

> Je prends.


Je pense quand même que ça serait une bonne idée de créer un topic pour rassembler les suggestions des gens du forum pour le site ; vous hébergez toute une communautés d'experts CPC, une mine d'or d'avis plaqués or, ça serait dommage de s'en passer, non ?  :Emo:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Oui, mais il y a quoi sous le plaqué or.  ::trollface::

----------


## Cedski

> Je pense quand même que ça serait une bonne idée de créer un topic pour rassembler les suggestions des gens du forum pour le site ; vous hébergez toute une communautés d'experts CPC, une mine d'or d'avis plaqués or, ça serait dommage de s'en passer, non ?


Genre tu te crois en démocratie !!!  :haha: 

Nan mais il n'y a pas un topic pour ça déjà ???

----------


## Zepolak

> Oui, mais il y a quoi sous le plaqué or.


https://www.opnminded.com/2015/12/08...t-jackpot.html

----------


## Sapro

> https://www.opnminded.com/2015/12/08...t-jackpot.html


 ::lol:: 
L'argent n'achètes pas le bon sens  ::ninja::

----------


## Narushima

> Entendre Yvan le Fou, dans l'interview à "Silence on joue" prononcer "blanc seing" en pronoçant "blanc sé-ingue" à l'anglaise, ça fait quand même hyper mal aux oreilles.


Ah, j'avais donc pas halluciné !

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> C'est Ivan, avec un I pas un Y


Ouais mais moi j'ai le droit.
Pis ça se prononce de la même façon  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Yep, on a éliminé la pub, mais nous n'avons pas oublié pour autant les traqueurs (même si la majorité d'entre eux viennent des régies pub). On va déjà tenter de se passer de Google Analytics, c'est le plus complexe. Pour les réseaux sociaux, c'est en cours de réflexion mais les boutons sont bien pratiques. Si vous êtes loggés Facebook ou Twitter, c'est votre choix.


C'est peut-être notre choix, mais Twitter et Facebook n'attendent pas qu'on soit inscrit pour récolter des informations à notre sujet par ces insidieux boutons. La seule pièce à qui leur manque à ce stade-là c'est une adresse e-mail liée à un compte. Avec ces mouchards, ils savent  déjà que DarkNaruto666@hotmail.fr a 28 ans, vit à Montargis collectionne les Mon Petit Poney et a acheté un poire à lavement sur un site "pharmaceutique". Donc les boutons, merci mais non merci. Sans pubs ET sans mouchards, ce serait bien.

----------


## Daturax

Quel bonne surprise dans le dernier CPC , j'avais carrément zappé votre Kick starter.

Bon alors je vais raconter ma life, mais je lis canard PC depuis 2003 et je ne suis pas abonné car je ne pourrais pas le lire sans l'acheter (à cause de mon taff qui me balade partout)

*Donc inutile de le dire , je l'attendais grave ce site WEB.*

Donc un gros merci à vous pour tout le boulot que vous faites , et j’attends mon mug  avec impatience!  :;): 

Par ailleurs je signale que de plus en plus de gens comme moi on jeté leur télé il y a déjà plusieurs  années et qui ne s'informent plus que sur leur PC ( ASI; Mediapart, H.S etc...) donc pouvoir accéder a CPC de partout et pouvoir relire de vieux articles , c'est juste ce que je voulais. ::wub::

----------


## Max_well

> C'est peut-être notre choix, mais Twitter et Facebook n'attendent pas qu'on soit inscrit pour récolter des informations à notre sujet par ces insidieux boutons. La seule pièce à qui leur manque à ce stade-là c'est une adresse e-mail liée à un compte. Avec ces mouchards, ils savent  déjà que DarkNaruto666@hotmail.fr a 28 ans, vit à Montargis collectionne les Mon Petit Poney et a acheté un poire à lavement sur un site "pharmaceutique". Donc les boutons, merci mais non merci. Sans pubs ET sans mouchards, ce serait bien.


Oui c'est insidieux ces bêtes là.
Je pense que le meilleur moyen reste l'option sur le "compte" du site web. Ca permet aux gens qui veulent de les désactiver (tant qu'ils sont loggués).

Et je plussois pour le topic d'idées pour le site.

----------


## Mydriaze

Hello,

Je n'ai pas bien saisie le systeme de contrepartie dont vous parlez. En fait, je crois que je me complique les choses... Je souhaite m'abonner à la version papier, et egalement au site web. C'est donc le pack Gutenberg, non? En fait je me fous de ne pas avoir Canardpc dans ma boite aux lettres, j'aimerai juste que mon argent serve au mieux le projet.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> En fait je me fous de ne pas avoir Canardpc dans ma boite aux lettres, j'aimerai juste que mon argent serve au mieux le projet.


Tu peux toujours choisir de donner sans contrepartie  :;): .

----------


## hiubik

Les packnama sont toujours disponibles hein  ::):

----------


## olivarius

> Hello,
> 
> Je n'ai pas bien saisie le systeme de contrepartie dont vous parlez. En fait, je crois que je me complique les choses... Je souhaite m'abonner à la version papier, et egalement au site web. C'est donc le pack Gutenberg, non? En fait je me fous de ne pas avoir Canardpc dans ma boite aux lettres, j'aimerai juste que mon argent serve au mieux le projet.


Tu prends deux abonnements web à 30€ : un pour toi et un pour offrir  :;):  et tu peux multiplier les cadeaux à l'infini avec cette méthode  ::lol::

----------


## Z-4195

Complètement convaincu par le projet, mais je le _backerai_ le mois prochain, les sous, vous savez ce que c'est  ::'(: 

Vous avez fait fort : en fond sonore de la vidéo d'Ivan j'ai reconnu la musique composée au temps de Joystick pour ça :




Un grand moment à l'époque, avec la Balunga. Je suis très heureux de votre succès, en attendant !

----------


## Anonyme866

> Complètement convaincu par le projet, mais je le _backerai_ le mois prochain, les sous, vous savez ce que c'est


Le débit sur KS est effectué en fin de campagne, ici le dernier jour de Juin.

----------


## Did

Bonjour à tous. 
Bravo pour cette remarquable initiative et le succès amplement mérité. 
Je me demandais cependant si vous ne craignez pas que le succès rencontré reflète en partie une anticipation d'abonnements ou de remplacement d'achats en librairie et donc une diminution des rentrées l'année prochaine?

----------


## Mydriaze

Bonjour,

A quelle adresse dois je livrer la drogue, les escorts, et la Lamborghini customisé par Couly? Presque 200 000 euros, bravo, je suis super content pour vous les gars. Je vous suit (comme beaucoup ici) depuis le début, et je suis content de ce qui se passe.

----------


## vectra

Pendant que Cépécé semble réussir son placement en ligne, Libé semble complètement rater l'évolution de son site web.
Maintenant, il y a une limite de 22 articles consultés par mois, et au-delà, le site locke purement et simplement. On est chassé et ne restent que les brèves du direct.

Ils demandent quand-même 15 euros par mois pour accéder au site. Ca inclut l'ancien contenu abonné, mais également *les articles qu'on trouve n'importe où ailleurs sur le web*.  ::huh:: 
Pour la petite histoire, leur truc n'est pas encore au point, et pour le moment, il suffit de bloquer tous les scripts pour accéder aux articles.

Ca va si mal que ça, Libé?

----------


## Daturax

> Ca va si mal que ça, Libé?


Je pense que ça va aussi bien que 99,9% de la presse mainstream... ::trollface:: 

En gros un journal qui crèverais en 15 jours si il n’était pas stipendié par l'état, la publicité des multinationales et les aides en tout genre qu'il touche comme tout ses petits copains, que plus personne ne lis.
Je pense que si on leur retirais les abonnements des salles d'attente de dentistes, des médecins et des réceptions d’hôtels, les ventes chuteraient a peu prés de 50%.

Franchement si on dois payer pour lire de l'info, à part des artefacts comme CPC ou le diplo, il ne reste malheureusement que les sites du web qui vivent vraiment de leur lectorats.(Mediapart, Hors série, ASI et plein d'autres).

C'est pour cela que je suis très contents de l'annonce de CPC Online.

Pour ce qui est de libé et consorts, ils sont déjà mort , mais je crois qu'ils ne le savent pas encore. ::|:

----------


## jeanfifi

Et même en vivant de leur lectorat, ces sites sont pas forcément des références. 
Edwy Plenel et sa clique de Mediapart m'ont toujours insupporté par exemple  :;):

----------


## keulz

> Et même en vivant de leur lectorat, ces sites sont pas forcément des références. 
> Edwy Plenel et sa clique de Mediapart m'ont toujours insupporté par exemple

----------


## Daturax

> Et même en vivant de leur lectorat, ces sites sont pas forcément des références. 
> Edwy Plenel et sa clique de Mediapart m'ont toujours insupporté par exemple


Oui bien sur, après il s'agit de gouts et de couleurs.
Je ne dis pas que sont des références , mais ils ont néanmoins un véritable lectorat, qui les suit et qui font vivre leur journal, le tout sans pub ( mais un peu d'aide d’état quand même).

Aujourd'hui si on veux un info varié et différentes, on va sur le web, c'est juste ce que je dis...

-------

Autre sujet , il y aura moyen d'offrir un abbo à un ami sur le futur site (genre pour faire un cadeau etc)?
Et est qu'on pourra régler pour se réabonner via paypal?

----------


## Mastaba

Je rêve ou il y a plusieurs couv' de Doom?



need wallpapers!  :Bave:

----------


## keulz

> Je rêve ou il y a plusieurs couv' de Doom?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/af78eb2...b4622a263c.jpg
> 
> need wallpapers!


 ::o:

----------


## Lennyroquai

L'article de NExtInpact, pour les abonnés : http://www.nextinpact.com/news/10033...-publicite.htm

----------


## Fizdol

Cela dit, sans déconner, un nouveau petit lot de wallapaper pour faire plaisir à la plèbe  :Emo: 
Ou juste un dessin de Couly qui dirait "fermez là les morveux"  :Emo: 


Ne nous laissez pas pisser dans le vent les mecs.

----------


## Eradan

Et si possible avec autre chose que du 16/9.

----------


## Mastaba

Et en PNG sans les artefacts.

----------


## keulz

> L'article de NExtInpact, pour les abonnés : http://www.nextinpact.com/news/10033...-publicite.htm


C'est marrant, ils en parlent sur tous les sites qui traitent du jeux vidéo.  ::o: 

Sauf gameblog.  ::ninja:: 


Edit : j'aime comme se "fini" l'article, d'ailleurs  ::XD:: 



Ça ne s'invente pas.

----------


## Mastaba

> Je rêve ou il y a plusieurs couv' de Doom?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/af78eb2...b4622a263c.jpg
> 
> need wallpapers!


On voit un petit peu mieux dans le mag papier:

----------


## Fizdol

You can't mess with the CPC experts.

La CIA, à côté, ils jouent aux billes.

----------


## Silenius

Je donne mon obole aussi.Avec un petit bonus pour tremper mes lèvres dans le divin mug.

Aprés Pillars of Eternity et Torment  voilà que je donne pour Canard Pc. En espérant du tour par tour et du dialogue ciselé.

Bonne année !  :Beer:

----------


## jeanfifi

> Aujourd'hui si on veux un info varié et différentes, on va sur le web, c'est juste ce que je dis


Entièrement d'accord avec toi!
Je ne critiquais pas hein!
Je commentais simplement le cas Mediapart, sans pour autant remettre en cause le principe de la presse payante indépendante soutenue par ses lecteurs. 
Après si les gens ont envie de payer pour engraisser cet escroc intellectuel de Plenel ça c'est une autre histoire  :;):

----------


## Pandalex

Je trouve dommage le manque de com par contre.
Je sais qu'ils n'en ont pas besoin mais ça ferait plaisir.

Quasi 200k€.

----------


## keulz

> Je trouve dommage le manque de com par contre.
> Je sais qu'ils n'en ont pas besoin mais ça ferait plaisir.
> 
> Quasi 200k€.


Ça leur servirait à quoi ? Être comme tous ceux qu'ils critiquent ?

----------


## Pinkipou

C'est pas leur faute, c'est le taux d'alcoolémie qui veut pas redescendre.

----------


## moimadmax

Non mais c'est vrai que de manière générale je trouve qu'il n'y a pas bcp de retour de la rédaction. Même sur le forum, il y a des sujets pour les bugs et améliorations on a l'impression d'envoyer dans un puit sans fond. Du coup c'est pas très motivant.
Maintenant je sais que c'est pas leur boulot et qu'ils ont assez avec leur taf, mais la communauté est pleine de bonne volonté, mais sans retour elle se démotive. A quoi bon passer du temps pour faire un retour de bug ou proposer une idée si ça n'est pas lu.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Je vous rassure, je suis abonné à ce topic et tout est lu sans exception.
C'est juste qu'à part vous dire des merci en boucle et faire des bisous comme une vieille tata qui pique, j'ai rien à ajouter pour le moment... si ce n'est que ça bosse dur.  :;):

----------


## vectra

Le mug est gavé moche.
J'aurais préféré des goals avec d'autres éléments en vente dans la boutique, mais je pense que ça divergerait un peu de l'objectif.

----------


## Thalack

J'ai quand même la crainte qu'ils s'embourgeoisent. Déjà que certains membres de la rédaction mangent à peu près sainement ou font du sport  :tired:

----------


## Daturax

> Le mug est gavé moche.
> J'aurais préféré des goals avec d'autres éléments en vente dans la boutique, mais je pense que ça divergerait un peu de l'objectif.


Pas d'accord je trouve ce mug sublime, très politiquement correcte en plus!
Tu te lèves le matin et qu'est ce que tu vois en premier sous ton café? un lapin se baignant dans une piscine de brouzouf...
Rien de tel pour se motiver à aller bosser!  ::trollface::

----------


## Redlight

> Le mug est gavé moche.
> J'aurais préféré des goals avec d'autres éléments en vente dans la boutique, mais je pense que ça divergerait un peu de l'objectif.


Autant j'ai trouvé le mug par terrible et je n'ai pas choisi de backer cette contrepartie, autant je trouve les sous-bock juste terrible ! Il faut absolument les rajouter à la boutique de manière permanente  :Emo:

----------


## moimadmax

En fait j'ai été injuste, je viens de reparcourir le topic des bugs du site et il y a des retours. 
Il faut admettre ses erreurs, my bad.

----------


## Narushima

> si ce n'est que ça bosse dur.


Eh bien parlez-nous de ça.

----------


## Darkam

C'est une excellente idée, surtout si on peut lire son mag tranquille dans le métro sur smartphone c'est le début du bonheur. On peut avoir son nom en vert sur la page des greetings ?  :;):

----------


## AttilaLeHein

J'ai vu sur le kickstarter que notre pseudo sera affiché sur la page des remerciements du site. Du coup je me demandais comment faire pour indiquer notre lorsqu'on s'engage sur le kickstarter? Car oui je veux que mon pseudo soit immortalisé dans les pages numériques de CPC!  :Manif:

----------


## znokiss

> j'ai rien à ajouter pour le moment... si ce n'est que ça bosse dur.


Je dirais même, ça bosse fort.

----------


## Zepolak

Znokiss, non...
T'avais...
T'avais arrêté...
Non ?

----------


## Camui

Alors je reviens d'un trou de ver (ce n'est pas sale, mais c'est foutrement loin) de dans l'espââce infini (et l'eau de là (-haut) sans Véronique), et comme c'était fatigant, je n'ai même plus envie d'aller chercher mon Canard PC papier, du coup je voudrais m'abonner.

Et puis paf, voilà que je vois un kickstarter fini qui continue !

La question qui tue : je veux bien m'abonner mais je veux bien aussi aider (même si c'est déjà fait) pour le site, comment je fais pour cumuler les deux ? 
M'obligez pas à lire 41 pages sinon je vous chante Annie Cordy et son CRS* (*authentique).

----------


## Fabiolo

> Alors je reviens d'un trou de ver (ce n'est pas sale, mais c'est foutrement loin) de dans l'espââce infini (et l'eau de là (-haut) sans Véronique), et comme c'était fatigant, je n'ai même plus envie d'aller chercher mon Canard PC papier, du coup je voudrais m'abonner.
> 
> Et puis paf, voilà que je vois un kickstarter fini qui continue !
> 
> La question qui tue : je veux bien m'abonner mais je veux bien aussi aider (même si c'est déjà fait) pour le site, comment je fais pour cumuler les deux ? 
> M'obligez pas à lire 41 pages sinon je vous chante Annie Cordy et son CRS* (*authentique).


Tu prends le pack panaméen, c'est le meilleur rapport qualité/prix.  ::ninja:: 

Tient d'ailleurs il y a une coquille sur ce pack non? Au début c'est indiqué papier + numérique et après dans la description il n'y a que le papier. En plus je voulais le prendre mais comme il n'y avait pas de mug avec.... :^_^:

----------


## keulz

> Je dirais même, ça bosse fort.


C'te blague d'étroit d'esprit.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Orhin

> C'te blague d'étroit d'esprit.


C'est pourtant pas la mer à boire.

----------


## GrandFather

> C'est pourtant pas la mer à boire.


...ou même l'étendard d'Anelle.

----------


## Eradan

On touche le fond.

----------


## Grosnours

Vous êtes vraiment des constants ignobles, je suis écœuré, je vais plutôt aller jouer avec cette distante boule.

----------


## Fizdol

C'est à cause de ce genre de posts que l'Europe est en crise putain.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> La question qui tue : je veux bien m'abonner mais je veux bien aussi aider (même si c'est déjà fait) pour le site, comment je fais pour cumuler les deux ?


Il y a une FAQ dans l'OP.

Sinon, tu peux t'abonner par le Kickstarter. Mais ton abonnement ne commencera que quand le site sera disponible. Cela soutient le site et tu as ton abonnement.

----------


## keulz

> Il y a une FAQ dans l'OP.
> 
> Sinon, tu peux t'abonner par le Kickstarter. Mais ton abonnement ne commencera que quand le site sera disponible. Cela soutient le site et tu as ton abonnement.


À mon avis le site est suffisament soutenu.  ::P: 
Mieux vaut s'abonner directement par le site de CPC, au moins il n'y a pas les banques et KS qui se servent au passage...

----------


## tenshu

> L'article de NExtInpact, pour les abonnés : http://www.nextinpact.com/news/10033...-publicite.htm


Haaaa, d'où le petit pic de backers

----------


## El_Morbach

> Vous êtes vraiment des constants ignobles, je suis écœuré, je vais plutôt aller jouer avec cette distante boule.


  Ça me fait des kystes en boules ce que vous dites...

----------


## Jeckhyl

En tout cas si vous atteignez pas les 200.000 avant l'échéance, on pourra dire que ce kickstarter est un échec.

----------


## Flad

Dans 3 mois il est mort le KS.

----------


## vectra

Je propose un stretch-goal "Réouverture du Topic du Coeur" ou un  pack "Immunité aux bans".
Ca pourrait vous servir pour atteindre les 300k  ::siffle::

----------


## Ezechiel

> Je propose un stretch-goal "Réouverture du Topic du Coeur" ou un  pack "Immunité aux bans".
> Ca pourrait vous servir pour atteindre les 300k


 ::o: 

Chuis prêt à payer pour que certains ne puissent pas être immunisé au ban  ::XD:: 
Du coup vous pouvez lancer une bidding war !

----------


## Ethelka

Hop, j'ai participé aussi.

----------


## EvilGuinness

9 jours pour faire 3,5k€ et atteindre les 200k... c'est faisable, moi j'dis.

----------


## Sutter Cane

Content de la réussite de votre Kickstarter et bonne chance pour la suite!

En espérant que cela ne ce finisse pas en : 
"_Scandale dans le monde du Kickstarter : Ivan le fou se barre avec la caisse et rachète la Namibie_"           :;): 




édith (Cresson): en fait en ce qui me concerne Canard PC est au monde du jeu vidéo ce que le canard enchaîné (Avec l'accent circonflexe  ::ninja::  .) est au monde politique à savoir, un(e) sacré(e) poil(plume) à gratter  ::wub::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Mise à jour de la FAQ sur la page Kickstarter:

*Où puis-je indiquer mon adresse pour la livraison des contreparties? (et comment les offrir à quelqu'un ?)*
Après la fin de la campagne, nous vous enverrons un questionnaire complet pour avoir vos coordonnées physiques. Vous pourrez si vous le souhaitez indiquer l'adresse de quelqu'un d'autre pour lui offrir la contrepartie. En revanche, l'ensemble des éléments de la contrepartie ne pourra aller qu'à une seule adresse.
Ne vous étonnez pas, le questionnaire ne sera envoyé que quelques semaines avant la sortie du site web, soit potentiellement plusieurs mois après la fin de la campagne Kickstarter.

*Quels sont les frais de port ? Et pourquoi y en a-t-il sur les abonnement ?*
Pour un Mug: France 7€, Suisse 11€, Union Européenne 11€.
Abonnement papier: France 0 €, Suisse 13€, Union Européenne 13€.
Abonnement papier + Mug: France 7€, Suisse 25€, Union Européenne 25€.
Les frais de port concernant les abonnements hors de France correspondent aux frais postaux supplémentaires pour l'envoi des magazines.

*Mais alors, que se passe-t-il sur le site pendant les périodes où Canard PC ne parait pas ? (Noël et mois d'août)*
La très grande majorité du contenu du site venant du magazine papier, il y aura des périodes très "creuses" sur le site. Ce sera particulièrement le cas chaque année en août (pas de parution les 1er et 15 août), mais également au début des mois de janvier (pas de parution le 1er janvier).

----------


## El_Morbach

> *Quels sont les frais de port ? Et pourquoi y en a-t-il sur les abonnement ?*
> Pour un Mug: France 7€, Suisse 11€, Union Européenne 11€.
> Abonnement papier: France 0 €, Suisse 13€, Union Européenne 13€.
> Abonnement papier + Mug: France 7€, Suisse 25€, Union Européenne 25€.
> Les frais de port concernant les abonnements hors de France correspondent aux frais postaux supplémentaires pour l'envoi des magazines.


Et pour les canards expatriés hors UE ? Est-ce que ça peut se faire et se négocier au cas par cas pour le Mug? J'ai pas pris la Nomade Assoiffé parce que rien n'indique qu'on puisse se faire envoyer les mugs en dehors...

Paradoxalement, je suis super enthousiaste pour le site parce que je n'ai jamais sauté le pas de l'abonnement papier qui me reviendrait trop cher en frais de livraison. Mais là de pouvoir me la péter devant les Aussies avec un mug de Couly je dis rien à foutre, just take my money.

Edit :
Ah et sinon sur le nouveau site, on pourra avoir les sources des images qui illustrent les news hardware de Fishbone? Ou c'est secret défense?

----------


## Fizdol

::love:: 

C'est bien de se dire que notre thune est dans les mains de gens aussi cons.
Vous imaginez pas comment ça rend heureux.

----------


## keulz

C'est quoi "pocket" ?

----------


## Phenixy

Version mobile du forum officialisée.  :Bave:

----------


## Fizdol

> http://puu.sh/pBRfl/b65610b049.jpg
> 
> C'est quoi "pocket" ?


http://outilsveille.com/2014/05/pock...e-bookmarking/

----------


## kennyo

> Version mobile du forum officialisée. 
> 
> 
> http://thelivingtruthfellowship.org/...en-forever.png


Et le *skin dark* il est où ? 
: percheempoisonnée:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Version mobile du forum officialisée. 
> 
> 
> http://thelivingtruthfellowship.org/...en-forever.png


Mais ouais !  ::lol::

----------


## keulz

> http://outilsveille.com/2014/05/pock...e-bookmarking/


Merci.  ::):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Et le *skin dark* il est où ? 
> : percheempoisonnée:


Désolé, on a reçu une plainte d'une association de goths qui expliquait qu'on s'appropriait leur culture.

----------


## Fizdol

> Désolé, on a reçu une plainte d'une association de goths qui expliquait qu'on s'appropriait leur culture.


Après les femen, les Ferdom.




Oh la jolie porte.

----------


## EvilGuinness

Vers les 600k et au-delà ! Sinon les autocollants je ferai comme une majorité de personnes, je les garderai soigneusement sur leur planche d'origine dans une pochette plastique enfermée dans un classeur à l’abri de la lumière. Ca vaudra cher, plus tard, quand CPC sera le dernier magazine vraiment indépendant du Monde Libre.

----------


## kennyo

> Désolé, on a reçu une plainte d'une association de goths qui expliquait qu'on s'appropriait leur culture.


Un nouveau goal pour le budget avocat et on en parle plus. Comme avec PCA.  :;):

----------


## Doric

J'aimerai tellement avoir des stickers sur la série des lapins qui se coincent les doigts/oeil/teub dans les portes...  ::wub:: 
J'en collerai partout par dessus les moches sur les portes du train.  :Bave:

----------


## Alab

> Désolé, on a reçu une plainte d'une association de goths qui expliquait qu'on s'appropriait leur culture.


C'est prévu d'en refaire un ?

Sinon super ces ajouts !  ::wub:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'aimerai tellement avoir des stickers sur la série des lapins qui se coincent les doigts/oeil/teub dans les portes... 
> J'en collerai partout par dessus les moches sur les portes du train.


Owiiiii !  :Bave:

----------


## moimadmax

Perso j'aurai préféré un système offline home-made plutôt que Pocket. Apparemment ça se fait en html5. 
J'ai pas trop envie de créer un compte Pocket.

----------


## MiniaAr

En route vers les 600 000€ du coup, faudra bien faire gaffe au toupil!

En tout cas, les 200k€ sont largement à portée.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> V PAY c'est comme Maestro (V PAY = VISA / Maestro = Mastercard) et du coup comme les Maestro, ça ne marche que rarement pour les ventes en ligne.





> Ca marche si c'est debitee tout de suite, mais comme la c'est une sorte de réservation , ca ne passe pas.


Yep, merci pour l'info. le support de Kickstarter et ma banque ont hélas confirmé cet état de fait.

Heureusement j'ai pu trouver une solution de repli. Un pote a payé pour moi (et je l'ai remboursé).

Du coup, j'ai pu backer hier. Super green ! CPC je crois en vous !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je ne sais pas qui a eu l'idée du plan machiavélique pour que tous les plaisantins du forum (95% des utilisateurs) misent 400.000 euros à deux secondes de la fin qui kickstarter pour atteindre 600.000 pile-poil, chacun croyant être le seul, mais avec  ça y'a moyen de dépasser Star Citizen.

----------


## Cotopaxi

> Perso j'aurai préféré un système offline home-made plutôt que Pocket. Apparemment ça se fait en html5. 
> J'ai pas trop envie de créer un compte Pocket.


Wallabag sinon (équivalent libre de Pocket).  ::):

----------


## moimadmax

> Wallabag sinon (équivalent libre de Pocket).


Un truc ou il ne faut pas se créer de compte en plus. Si ils hébergent un wallabag accessible avec notre login c'est cool oui.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> 199 651 €
> sur 60 000 €


A 200 000 €, je veux un fond d'écran Slipman® avec les couilles en or massif qui dépassent. Dead serious.

----------


## Eradan

En 16/10.

----------


## Mastaba

En PNG.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> A 200 000 €, je veux un fond d'écran Slipman® avec les couilles en or massif qui dépassent. Dead serious.


Je valide.

----------


## Mastaba

:^_^:

----------


## Altyki

200 139 €

----------


## Anonyme866

> A 200 000 €, je veux un fond d'écran Slipman® avec les couilles en or massif qui dépassent. Dead serious.


*Y'en a qui ont essayé, ils ont eu des problèmes...*

----------


## AttilaLeHein

> Version mobile du forum officialisée. 
> 
> 
> http://thelivingtruthfellowship.org/...en-forever.png


Oh oui!  ::lol:: 

Sinon ça y est, j'ai pledge, un petit pack Gutenberg de plus pour vous les gars, vous le méritez bien!  :;):  (bon et aussi j'aime bien faire les mots-croisés de la version papier dans le train  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Alacon

> *Y'en a qui ont essayé, ils ont eu des problèmes...*


N’est pas Slipman qui veut  :tired:

----------


## alx

::wub::   :Bave:   ::wub::  gestion de Pocket et véritable version mobile du forum  ::wub::   :Bave:   ::wub::

----------


## kimoon

Pourquoi Pocket ? il veut voir mes contacts... du coup je ne l'ai pas installé... J'attends de voir.

----------


## vectra

Ban kimoon

----------


## natijah

+1 pour Wallabag / Framabag.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

C'est pas pour chercher la petite bête, mais comment le KS peut en être 203 08*5*€ si tous les pledges sont des multiples de 10? (ou alors j'ai loupé un truc)

----------


## Ezechiel

> C'est pas pour chercher la petite bête, mais comment le KS peut en être 203 08*5*€ si tous les pledges sont des multiples de 10? (ou alors j'ai loupé un truc)


Tu peux faire un don libre. C'est le premier pledge en fait.
Et sur tous les pledges, tu peux mettre plus que demandé.

----------


## moimadmax

> C'est pas pour chercher la petite bête, mais comment le KS peut en être 203 08*5*€ si tous les pledges sont des multiples de 10? (ou alors j'ai loupé un truc)


C'est de ma faute, j'ai mis 35€ pour le pack à 30€.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Putain t'as tout cassé le kickstarter avec tes excentricités ! J'espère que tu es fier de toi.

----------


## Thalack

Qui se dévoue pour rajouter 5 euros ?

----------


## Fizdol

Ou les enlever  ::ninja::

----------


## Thalack

Pas moi. Je veux mon mug  :Cigare:

----------


## Puck

> (bon et aussi j'aime bien faire les mots-croisés de la version papier dans le train )


Bon, ok, on envoie chier toutes ces demandes répétitives concernant CPC Hardware ou Humanoid, mais quand dans la dernière heure le kickstarter dépassera le PIB du Burundi, faudra oser l’application mots croisés façon Guardian.

----------


## Eradan

> C'est pas pour chercher la petite bête, mais comment le KS peut en être 203 08*5*€ si tous les pledges sont des multiples de 10? (ou alors j'ai loupé un truc)


Frais de port étranger/mug en plus de l'option du don libre.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Non mais jamais ils amélioreront l'interface mobile, déjà qu'on est chiant à modérer en journée, vous imaginez pas si tout le monde avait accès tout le temps au forum !


On pourrait faire comme les plaques pour circuler dans Paris en pic de pollution, chaque forumeur ne pourrait poster qu'un jour sur deux.  ::ninja:: 




> Je propose un stretch-goal "Réouverture du Topic du Coeur" ou un  pack "Immunité aux bans".
> Ca pourrait vous servir pour atteindre les 300k


Je propose un stretch-goal qui offre un vaisseau Star Citizen.

----------


## Kid A

bon bon bon... maintenant qu'on a atteint l'indécence des 200k et qu'il reste 7 jours pour aller au delà de la richesse infinie, je pense qu'on peut commencer à faire les connards exigeants. Donc, je commence.
Je souhaiterais avoir ce mug là 
à la place du mug doré, pas envie que mes collègues de bureau croient que je roule sur l'or...
signé un connard.

bon sinon, accessoirement, félicitation à la rédac... mais bon, le travail paye!

----------


## keulz

Qui a commis la vidéo ???  ::o: 
C'est hermann qui fait vos vidéos de promo débiles maintenant ?  ::ninja::

----------


## von_yaourt

Elle est super cette nouvelle vidéo, elle m'a fait penser à quel point ces gifs de macaques correspondent parfaitement à la rédaction du magazine :


Une conférence de rédaction classique.


Sébum qui lit la concurrence.


Moquette en plein travail de relecture.


Pipomantis qui rédige un énième test en retard.


Casque qui dépense l'argent du Kickstarter en lego Star Wars.

C'est parfait.  ::o:

----------


## Nasma



----------


## Mastaba

Une nouvelle vidéo? Où ca une nouvelle vidéo?

----------


## Fizdol

Monsieur n'a pas backé ?

----------


## keulz

> Une nouvelle vidéo? Où ca une nouvelle vidéo?


Traitre !!! 
Haut et court !  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pas besoin de backer en fait pour la voir. Je le sais  ::ninja:: .

Elle est là : https://www.kickstarter.com/projects.../posts/1611772

----------


## Beignet

Le Kickstarter pour le site Canard PC atteint l'objectif des 600 000€.

*Success unlocked!*

"Vous avez réussi à faire cracher 1€ à *Casque Noir*. Lui qui n'avait jamais daigné payer aucun ses rédacteurs depuis la création du magazine en 2003. Félicitations!"

----------


## Narushima

Tu es non seulement le deuxième à poster ça, mais en jpg, de surcroît.

----------


## Beignet

> Tu es non seulement le deuxième à poster ça, mais en jpg, de surcroît.


Si tu penses à ce post là tu remarqueras vite qu'il s'agit pas du même encadré que j'ai capturé.




> http://puu.sh/pBRfl/b65610b049.jpg
> 
> C'est quoi "pocket" ?


Merci d'allumer ton écran et d'ouvrir les yeux avant de venir rechigner sur la qualité de la capture. Pis ce n'est ni un dessin, une œuvre d'art ou même une capture de jeu que j'ai partagé mais bien un banal texte blanc sur un encadré rouge. C'est lisible, ça fait le taf, du reste on s'en fout.

----------


## keulz

> Si tu penses à ce post là tu remarqueras vite qu'il s'agit pas du même encadré que j'ai capturé.
> 
> 
> 
> Merci d'allumer ton écran et d'ouvrir les yeux avant de venir rechigner sur la qualité de la capture. Pis ce n'est ni un dessin, une œuvre d'art ou même une capture de jeu que j'ai partagé mais bien un banal texte blanc sur un encadré rouge. C'est lisible, ça fait le taf, du reste on s'en fout.


 ::o: 
hardcoooooooore !!!

----------


## Narushima

> [...]ce n'est ni un dessin, une œuvre d'art ou même une capture de jeu que j'ai partagé mais bien un banal texte blanc sur un encadré rouge.


Et c'est bien pour ça qu'il faut du PNG. Le JPG avec du texte ça bave de partout.

Et en effet, c'était pas le même. Mea culpa.

----------


## Beignet

> hardcoooooooore !!!


Oui, c'est mon grade.  ::ninja:: 

Non, pas vraiment en fait, mais je dois avouer que venir rechigner parce que j'ai foutu une image en "jpg" qu'est du "PNG" d'ailleurs... Bon, ça n'enlève rien à la compression dégueulasse, que j'accorde à *Narushima*, c'est vrai. Mais en l’occurrence je voulais juste que ce soit lisible, rien de plus.

----------


## Nicolus

Nan mais les nouveaux stretchgoals. Enorme!

Mais faisez pas les malins. 600 000 on peut le faiiiiiiire.

Bande d'idiots, on vous aime quand même plein comme ça!

----------


## Nicolus

Rendez vous au pot les gars!


J’amène le Sky et on va faire la fête! *Mais Grave*!

----------


## Zorgon

> Elle est super cette nouvelle vidéo, elle m'a fait penser à quel point ces gifs de macaques correspondent parfaitement à la rédaction du magazine :
> https://media.giphy.com/media/jR8EDxMbqi1QQ/giphy.gif
> Une conférence de rédaction classique.
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/3o85xC...wJWM/giphy.gif
> Sébum qui lit la concurrence.
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/3oEdv1...vrUc/giphy.gif
> Moquette en plein travail de relecture.
> ...


Oh pinaise !  :^_^:  Criant de vérité !

----------


## Beignet

> Et c'est bien pour ça qu'il faut du PNG. Le JPG avec du texte ça bave de partout.
> 
> Et en effet, c'était pas le même. Mea culpa.


Ben en fait j'avais fait ma capture depuis mon PC fixe passé récemment à Windows 10 avec au passage une ré-initialisation totale. Je n'ai donc toujours pas ré-installer l'ensemble de mes softwares et je l'avais faite avec l'outil de base de capture d'écran des accessoires Windows. Par contre, je viens de vérifier et j'avais bien enregistrer au format "PNG", c'est l'hébergeur "Tof Canard PC" qui me l'a converti au format "jpg" en y appliquant cette compression dégueulasse. Parce qu'ouvert depuis mon PC, elle est bien nette et les caractères sont bien définis...

Pas de soucis pour le "Mea culpa". Désolé moi-même d'avoir été un tantinet agressif dans ma réponse. C'est vrai que je m'agace vite quand on vient me titiller avec des détails anecdotiques.  :^_^:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> anecdotiques


 :tired: 
Le JPG c'est tabou, on en viendra tous à bout !

----------


## znokiss

> Rendez vous au pot les gars!
> 
> 
> J’amène le Sky et on va faire la fête! *Mais Grave*!


Ça va déchirer c'est clair. Je ramène les cannettes, tournée de Force 4.

----------


## Fizdol

Toi aussi, cherche znokiss dans l'image.

----------


## Jeckhyl

En tout cas ce KS aura montré que si tu as un projet qui tient la route, tu n'as pas besoin de faire des effets de manche ou une surdose de stretch goals pour réussir.

----------


## pepito

C'est surtout la réputation et la communauté de CPC qui ont joué je pense, plus que le projet en lui même.

----------


## PrinceGITS

C'est sur qu'un magazine idiot avec une communauté idiote arrive facilement à boucler un kickstarter pas trop idiot mais avec des stretch goals idiots.  ::):

----------


## kimoon

C'est qu'ils vont me faire Backé un projet dans ma vie eux... incroyable...
(Bon pour Pocket, ok, apparemment mon Tel a bloqué l'accès aux contact.)

----------


## Nicolus

Comme stretchgoal sincerement il devrait y avoir un costume de lapin By Couly(Tm) cela me semble le minimum.  :tired: 













 ::ninja::

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Punaise obligé d'annuler ma participation. Je suis déçu.
Plusieurs soucis IRL d'argent (avec ma voiture) font que c'est pas le mois à faire n'importe quoi. Comme par hasard. J'attendais ma paye avec impatience en me disant que ça pouvait quand même passer, mais je viens de regarder et elle n'est pas encore tombée... Donc annulation du kickstarter CPC.
Fait chier.
J'avais pris le pack avec le mug et les sous-bocks. J'espère qu'ils seront dispo plus tard.

De toute façon je reste abonné au magazine papier, donc sur le futur site aussi...

----------


## znokiss

Eh ben, ils ont pas trainé pour te changer ton sous-titre.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Fallait rien dire c'était beau !  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

::lol::

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Ils avaient changé ? Je m'en suis même pas aperçu  ::): 
Mais du coup ça fait encore plus chier  ::(:  Avec un peu de chance ma paye tombe demain et selon le montant je pourrais peut-être backer quand même.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Ils avaient changé ? Je m'en suis même pas aperçu 
> Mais du coup ça fait encore plus chier  Avec un peu de chance ma paye tombe demain et selon le montant je pourrais peut-être backer quand même.


Sous titre de FMP demain : "Rapiat pris de remords"

Et viens pas faire le pauvre, on sait que tu conduis une pure bagnole de sport 

Spoiler Alert! 


dans Dirt Rally

.

----------


## Wabbitt

Avec tous ces brouzoufs ce serait-ty possib' d'envisager éventuellement la possibilité de peut-être ajouter au site une section CPCH et la version en ligne de CPC Hardware ? Moi je dis ça je dis rin, mais je suis prêt à rajouter quelques sous pour ça, non ? Hein, qu'en dites-vous ? Hé ?
Wabbitt  ::wub::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Avec tous ces brouzoufs ce serait-ty possib' d'envisager éventuellement la possibilité de peut-être ajouter au site une section CPCH et la version en ligne de CPC Hardware ? Moi je dis ça je dis rin, mais je suis prêt à rajouter quelques sous pour ça, non ? Hein, qu'en dites-vous ? Hé ?
> Wabbitt


Visiblement non, pour l'instant c'est uniquement CPC, d'après les réponses d'Ivan.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Sous titre de FMP demain : "Rapiat pris de remords"
> 
> Et viens pas faire le pauvre, on sait que tu conduis une pure bagnole de sport 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> dans Dirt Rally
> 
> .


 ::): 
Sérieux c'est vraiment LE mois où ma vraie voiture de sport 

Spoiler Alert! 


une 307

 tombe en panne, c'est la première fois depuis 10 ans, je suis un peu vert.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Sérieux c'est vraiment LE mois où ma vraie voiture de sport 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> une 307
> 
>  tombe en panne, c'est la première fois depuis 10 ans, je suis un peu vert.


Une 307 de 10 ans, fallait bien que ça arrive un jour non?  ::ninja:: 

Enfin perso j'ai jamais tenu 10 ans sans aucune panne avec un véhicule.

----------


## kennyo

> Une 307 de 10 ans, fallait bien que ça arrive un jour non? 
> 
> Enfin perso j'ai jamais tenu 10 ans sans aucune panne avec un véhicule.


Ça dépend, c'est une Dyson ?

----------


## Mydriaze

Allez, j'ai contribué une deuxieme fois sous mon pseudo forum cette fois ci. Mais pas de pack panama, desolé les gars, juste un gutenberg.  ::):

----------


## Krabator

Concernant la boutique des objets, est ce que le "porte CPC" à accrocher contre le mur des WC est à l'étude ?

----------


## znokiss

Ça existe déjà, non ?

----------


## Fizdol

Existe aussi en format dit "plat" pour empiler pendant le désempilage :

----------


## Lianhua

C'est quoi à côté ? Un ordi ?  ::O:

----------


## znokiss

Ahahaha, Fiz' l'enflure  :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est quoi à côté ? Un ordi ?


Ça vient du topic Doom 4.

----------


## Wabbitt

> Visiblement non, pour l'instant c'est uniquement CPC, d'après les réponses d'Ivan.


Oué, ça j'avais compris, c'est pour ça que j'insiste.  :^_^:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Oups, je pensais que c'était une question.  :Red:

----------


## Camui

Ah mais c'est que j'ai failli louper le Kick, bordel.

Bon ben du coup j'ai pris un pack Gutenberg, comme me conseillait je ne sais plus qui sur je ne sais plus quelle page, à moins que j'aie encore imaginé ce dialogue dans ma tête.

Ce qui me chagrine c'est qu'il va falloir que je me force à sortir jusqu'en décembre pour aller acheter le magazine, et à continuer à boire le café dans mes mains jusqu'à ce que Père Joël m'amène ce qu'il faut.

Vite, facteur, l'amitié basée sur une relation commerciale saine n'attend pas le nombre des années bissextiles sans coton.

----------


## vectra

Bon, sans vouloir faire mon aigri, je regrette qu'il n'y ait pas eu des targets rigolos pour les jeun pauvres. Un abonnement plus court, etc...
Claquer 30 euros d'un coup, même pour une bonne affaire, c'est pas forcément toujours évident.

Je ne regrette toujours pas mon back dans le vide, mais je trouve que c'est un peu dommage qu'il y ait cet effet dissuasif.
Dans le même temps, des targets pas chers auraient pu élargir la base des backers, mais au détriment de la somme collectée. C'est quand-même quelque chose que de constater que l'essentiel des targets les plus chers sont déjà épuisés...

----------


## Alab

Aller, ,plus que 70h pourmoins de  21k€ pour les 400%, soit moins de 300€ l'heure, pas cher mon frère !  ::o:

----------


## Anonyme32145

:Vibre:

----------


## Fizdol

C'en est trop, je retire ma participation : ce message patissier présent même sur facebook pour tenter de montrer que la votre c'est la plus dorée et que Arrêt sur images c'est juste des roms déguisés en péruviens, c'est la côtelette qui fait dégorger le falzar.

Je suis déçu. Je m'autobell pour également disparaitre du forum.

----------


## Shosuro Phil

> Claquer 30 euros d'un coup, même pour une bonne affaire, c'est pas forcément toujours évident.


On est bien d'accord qu'on parle de gens qui ont un hobby nécessitant souvent le renouvellement régulier d'un PC à plus de 1000 ou 1500 euros, et l'achat de jeux qui, quand on les achète plein pot, vont souvent coûter 50 euros.

----------


## Fizdol

Non.














 :Facepalm:

----------


## Frypolar

> On est bien d'accord qu'on parle de gens qui ont un hobby nécessitant souvent le renouvellement régulier d'un PC à plus de 1000 ou 1500 euros, et l'achat de jeux qui, quand on les achète plein pot, vont souvent coûter 50 euros.


Euh non. Ça ce sont les conneries que tu peux lire dans la guéguerre PC/console.

----------


## vectra

> On est bien d'accord qu'on parle de gens qui ont un hobby nécessitant souvent le renouvellement régulier d'un PC à plus de 1000 ou 1500 euros, et l'achat de jeux qui, quand on les achète plein pot, vont souvent coûter 50 euros.


Donc non.
Entre les humble bundle, les soldes steam et les jeux mat. sur Amazon, play.com, etc, tu peux jouer à beaucoup moins.
Spéciale cass-dédi aux possesseurs de 2500K, aux gens qui achètent des CG en occase sur CPC, etc.

Mon PC vaut largement 1500 euros et plus (en valeur dépensée), mais la force du PC, c'est que tu peux procéder par upgrades. Sans parler des crédits à 4x sans frais, etc...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> On est bien d'accord qu'on parle de gens qui ont un hobby nécessitant souvent le renouvellement régulier d'un backlog à plus de 1000 ou 1500 euros


/Baafixed  ::ninja:: 

Et sinon fait chier, le KS va dépasser mon estimation de 222 222€ et me faire perdre un CPC gift  ::cry:: 

J'vais prendre un pack Gutenberg pression pour me venger tiens.

----------


## Phibrizo

Bon,

Vu que c'est le seul moyen que l'on me donne pour acquérir un mug, je passe au pack gutemberg pression, et je libère un early duck pour les intéressés.

----------


## keulz

> On est bien d'accord qu'on parle de gens qui ont un hobby nécessitant souvent le renouvellement régulier d'un PC à plus de 1000 ou 1500 euros, et l'achat de jeux qui, quand on les achète plein pot, vont souvent coûter 50 euros.

----------


## keulz

> La bonne balise, c'est IMG, pas URL.


 ::huh::

----------


## vectra

Chez moi, ça ne s'affiche qu'en changeant le type de balise. 
/mokay

----------


## Darkath

non mais c'est surtout que imgur est pété sur CPC pour une raison inconnue.

----------


## Eradan

Parce qu'ils ont blacklisté CPC en referer. L'extension Smart Referer pour Firefox règle le problème, et quelque chose de similaire doit exister pour Chrome.

----------


## vectra

Oui, je confirme. Je l'ai, mais il faut parfois recharger la page pour que ça fonctionne.

----------


## Frypolar

> non mais c'est surtout que imgur est pété sur CPC pour une raison inconnue.





> Parce qu'ils ont blacklisté CPC en referer. L'extension Smart Referer pour Firefox règle le problème, et quelque chose de similaire doit exister pour Chrome.


Pas exactement :



> Alors concernant imgur, reddit vient de lancer son propre système d’hébergement d’image ce qui m’a permis de lire quelques trucs intéressants via ces liens :
> http://www.randalolson.com/2016/05/2...placing-imgur/
> https://www.reddit.com/r/changelog/c...t?context=1000
> 
> Pour ceux qui ne savent pas, imgur a été créé par un utilisateur de reddit et c’est devenu quasiment l’hébergeur officiel du site. Il y a plein de liens entre eux, par exemple imgur.com/r/starcraft va afficher toutes les images hébergées sur imgur qui servent de thread sur reddit.com/r/starcraft. Seulement imgur reste un site web distinct géré par d’autres personnes que reddit. L’hébergeur a pris beaucoup d’ampleur et le CEO se targue d’avoir sa propre communauté ce qui en fait un concurrent de reddit. Il semblerait que depuis quelques mois la direction du site a pris quelques décisions pour rediriger les gens vers la partie communautaire. Ainsi, depuis un téléphone portable si vous cliquer sur un lien direct d’imgur genre i.imgur.com/toto.jpg vous allez vous retrouver sur la page imgur.com/toto qui affiche le site, les commentaires de l’image, les images populaires, etc. A priori c’est aussi pour ça que les liens directs depuis d’autres sites, comme cpc, sont bloqués. Exemple : normalement ce lien n’affichera rien mais celui-ci fonctionnera.

----------


## Eradan

Enculage de mouches  ::):  Imgur a bloqué certaines url en referer, dont CPC. Les raisons pour ce bloquage importent peu.

----------


## Orhin

> Enculage de mouches  Imgur a bloqué certaines url en referer, dont CPC. Les raisons pour ce bloquage importent peu.


Moi ça m'intéresse.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Eradan

Je n'ai pas dit que ça n'était pas intéressant. Il faudrait livrer des dictionnaires avec le nouveau site  ::ninja::

----------


## Merzhinhudour

Quand je vois cet engouement pour canardpc, ça fait vraiment plaisir, je ne pensais pas qu'il y avait autant de personnes à apprécier le style et la ligne éditoriale !
Encore une preuve que les PCs sont loins d'avoir dit leur dernier mot face aux consoles  ::happy2::

----------


## Fabiolo

Les 400% ne sont pas loin, ça serait dommage de ne pas y arriver.

----------


## Frypolar

> Moi ça m'intéresse.


Non mais laisse, c’est Eradan  ::P:

----------


## Stratosfear

Exclu : Avec ce Kickstarter réussi, Canard PC lance son club de foot :



(Repéré à la télé par Madamme)


 ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Et ouais, Cap'tain Ta Race a hacké la matrice de "Touche pas à mon poste" en loup solitaire ce soir !
Sinon c'est un vieux T-shirt qu'on avait sorti en 2005 ou 2006 je pense.

----------


## Narushima

Donc vous utiliserez quand même des pubs subliminales. Les pervers...

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> (Repéré à la télé par Madamme)


Change de femme  :Cell:

----------


## Stratosfear

> Change de femme


Bof, je ne juge pas ses goûts, Madamme est assez grande pour faire ce qu'elle veut.


Même si c'est de la merde.  ::ninja::

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Bof, je ne juge pas ses goûts, Madamme est assez grande pour faire ce qu'elle veut.
> 
> 
> Même si c'est de la merde.


C'est Jean-Claude Madamme !  ::):

----------


## Flad

> Sinon c'est un vieux T-shirt qu'on avait sorti en 2005 ou 2006 je pense.


Une réédition envisageable ?

----------


## Mydriaze

Y'a moyen de voir en vrai les ganaches des mecs de canardpc? A part Ivan et Omar Boulon le rouquemoutte, et 1 ou 2 autres, je ne me souviens plus de leurs visages. 

PS: c'etait bien Ivan gaudé le célèbre Ivan le fou de Televisator 2 avec Cyril Drevet, qui cartonnait sur Street Fighter 2 à l'epoque, non?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Une réédition envisageable ?


Un peu comme Lafraise.com pour ceux qui se souviennent, des logos/phrases proposés par la communauté, validé, puis imprimé sur des T-shirt "fruit of the loom", ca serait pas mal non? J'avais eu mon heure de gloire en proposant "Etreinte est l'anagramme d'eternité". C'est comme ca qu'avec la commissions sur la vente des t-shirts j'ai pu acheter mon premier Porsche Cayenne...

----------


## keulz

> Y'a moyen de voir en vrai les ganaches des mecs de canardpc? A part Ivan et Omar Boulon le rouquemoutte, et 1 ou 2 autres, je ne me souviens plus de leurs visages. 
> 
> PS: c'etait bien Ivan gaudé le célèbre Ivan le fou de Televisator 2 avec Cyril Drevet, qui cartonnait sur Street Fighter 2 à l'epoque, non?


Je ne sais pas si ça a changé, mais à la base, les caricatures et tout c'est justement pour ne pas montrer leurs tronches.
Peut-être qu'ils vont changer pour qu'on leur demande des autographes dans la rue maintenant !  ::o:

----------


## Phenixy

> Y'a moyen de voir en vrai les ganaches des mecs de canardpc? A part Ivan et Omar Boulon le rouquemoutte, et 1 ou 2 autres, je ne me souviens plus de leurs visages. 
> 
> PS: c'etait bien Ivan gaudé le célèbre Ivan le fou de Televisator 2 avec Cyril Drevet, qui cartonnait sur Street Fighter 2 à l'epoque, non?


C'est Casque Noir le roux, Omar Boulon était brun.  :tired: 

Sinon de mémoire Pipomantis et Maria Kalash sont déjà passés dans une émission d'Arrêt sur Images, donc leurs ganaches sont désormais connues dans le monde entier! Les autres en ont pas manifesté l'intérêt semble-t-il (ce qui se comprend aussi).

----------


## znokiss

> J'avais eu mon heure de gloire en proposant "Etreinte est l'anagramme d'eternité"


Marche aussi avec Sternum et Munster. 
Ou bien Lucerne et .. euh..

----------


## Mydriaze

J'ai pas dis que je voulais violer leurs intimité, j'ai dis que je me demandais si on avais déjà vu leurs ganaches. Effectivement, dans ASI je crois bien, mais ça date. Sur Canardpc, Omar Boulon est bien représenté avec la touffe orange, non?

----------


## Max_well

T'as regardé la video du kickstarter au moins ?
T'as déjà Ivan (obviously), et Izual sur le PC de droite.
Je suppute que le journaliste total du fond avec le casque de VR c'est ♥ackboo♥ (oui je mets des coeurs, j'attend toujours mon ackboo magazine)

Le reste je sais pas.

----------


## Flad

A gauche au 1er plan c'est un maquettiste, donc M. Lechat ?

----------


## Fizdol

:WTF:

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est pas comme si c'était marqué noir sur blanc sur une des vidéos  ::): .

----------


## Flad

> C'est pas comme si c'était marqué noir sur blanc sur une des vidéos .


Oh mais chut !  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

J'attends avec impatience de voir quels sites (français ou étrangers) feront un billet à votre sujet une fois le Kickstarter clôt.

----------


## Eradan

> Sur Canardpc, Omar Boulon est bien représenté avec la touffe orange, non?


Doc TB.

----------


## Flad

E puis Omar a quitté CPC de toute façon.

----------


## keulz

> J'attends avec impatience de voir quels sites (français ou étrangers) feront un billet à votre sujet une fois le Kickstarter clôt.


Gameblog ?

----------


## Kaelis

> Gameblog ?


Nah, je m'en tape de ce site. Je serais curieux de savoir ce qu'un site comme PC Gamer (même domaine mais qui lui se vautre dans les manip' foireuses du web gratuit) penserait de ce Kickstarter.

----------


## mcr47

> J'ai pas dis que je voulais violer leurs intimité, j'ai dis que je me demandais si on avais déjà vu leurs ganaches. Effectivement, dans ASI je crois bien, mais ça date. Sur Canardpc, Omar Boulon est bien représenté avec la touffe orange, non?


Je viens de me remettre des vieilles vidéo Gilbert software (nostalgie ::rolleyes:: ), mais on y aperçoit que des mecs qui ne sont plus présents à l'heure actuelle chez cpc (Tarace et Fishbone) et des mecs de Joypad.

Une des meilleures:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

C'est con je n'ai pas pris le mug parce que j'en utilise pas, mais les sous-bocks j'adore. On a une chance qu'ils soient dans la boutique dans quelques mois ?

----------


## Ruvon

Enfin pu participer grâce au concours d'une sympathique canarde  ::lol:: 

Maintenant je vais m'installer avec les autres, à attendre la livraison avec des fourches à portée de main au cas où  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

On dirait bien que l'objectif va être quadruplé finalement.

----------


## FD_00

> Une des meilleures:


Le fameux point de pression (ou pressure point).

----------


## Jaycie

Tiens le KS est dans libé  ::P:  (double page en plus !) http://www.liberation.fr/futurs/2016...richie_1462976

----------


## keulz

> Tiens le KS est dans libé  (double page en plus !) http://www.liberation.fr/futurs/2016...richie_1462976


(il n'y a qu'un page dans ton lien)

----------


## Tomma

Je suis déjà abonné au magazine et j'aimerais savoir comment ça se passe si je contribue au kickstarter. Quand le kickstarter sera fini, comment Canard PC va recouper les informations pour savoir qu'un tel est déjà abonné ? (et ainsi prolonger son abonnement)

Je vois qu'une contrepartie est proposée, mais rien n'est expliqué sur comment ça va se passer : 




> vous pouvez participer à cette campagne Kickstarter, par exemple en choisissant une contrepartie qui prolonge votre abonnement d’un an à un tarif préférentiel.

----------


## Fizdol

Un grand saladier avec plein de bout de papiers et nos noms à tous écrits dessus.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je suis déjà abonné au magazine et j'aimerais savoir comment ça se passe si je contribue au kickstarter. Quand le kickstarter sera fini, comment Canard PC va recouper les informations pour savoir qu'un tel est déjà abonné ? (et ainsi prolonger son abonnement)
> 
> Je vois qu'une contrepartie est proposée, mais rien n'est expliqué sur comment ça va se passer :


Tous les participants recevront un formulaire à remplir  :;):  Je crois qu’Ivan avait annoncé un peu plus haut dans le fil que ça se ferait peu avant le lancement du site et non pas à la fin du kickstarter.

----------


## olih

> Je suis déjà abonné au magazine et j'aimerais savoir comment ça se passe si je contribue au kickstarter. Quand le kickstarter sera fini, comment Canard PC va recouper les informations pour savoir qu'un tel est déjà abonné ? (et ainsi prolonger son abonnement)
> 
> Je vois qu'une contrepartie est proposée, mais rien n'est expliqué sur comment ça va se passer :





> Après la fin de la campagne, nous vous enverrons un questionnaire complet pour avoir vos coordonnées physiques. Vous pourrez si vous le souhaitez indiquer l'adresse de quelqu'un d'autre pour lui offrir la contrepartie. En revanche, l'ensemble des éléments de la contrepartie ne pourra aller qu'à une seule adresse.
> Ne vous étonnez pas, le questionnaire ne sera envoyé que quelques semaines avant la sortie du site web, soit potentiellement plusieurs mois après la fin de la campagne Kickstarter.


C'est dans la FAQ  ::ninja:: 

Rah grillé.

----------


## Tomma

Merci pour vos réponses ! 

Y a plus qu'à délester mon porte-monnaie de quelques sioux.

----------


## Jaycie

> (il n'y a qu'un page dans ton lien)


Bah ça a l'air de bien faire deux pages sur le papier

----------


## Max_well

Bon, j'ai attendu le dernier jour, mais a backé !

----------


## znokiss

Et ça y est pour le 400%. Par contre, ça a l'air un peu chaud pour dépasser Arrêt sur Image. Tant pis pour leur canard en chocolat.

----------


## Dirian

Je suis faible... je n'ai pas l'argent pour le faire, mais j'ai backé
C'etait trop tentant  ::'(:

----------


## vectra

> Bah ça a l'air de bien faire deux pages sur le papier




On dirait presque un espace de coworking Hipster.
En plus, y'a un Théo dans le lot: je me désabonne  ::o:

----------


## Jaycie

> On dirait presque un espace de coworking Hipster.
> En plus, y'a un Théo dans le lot: je me désabonne


C'est izual le théo  ::P:

----------


## vectra

Ah mince, c'est le meilleur du lot  ::cry:: 
Ca explique peut-être l'acharnement sur le petit nouveau. Pourtant, avec un consoleux dans l'équipe, y'avait du choix pour le bullying  ::trollface:: 

Très chouette article de Libé en tous cas  :;):

----------


## Yzmaelda

Allez, ai apporté mon gravillon à l'édifice. A backé ! :B): 

Longue vie et prospérité.  ::wub:: 

Et faites pas trop de dépenses somptuaires avec nos pépettes durement gagnées. On vous a à l'oeil. ::P:

----------


## keulz

> Bah ça a l'air de bien faire deux pages sur le papier

----------


## Kaelis

400%? Ivan paye ton boule!

----------


## Fizdol

Et Boulon paye ton van !


Ouais non pardon

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Ils sont marrants à Libé, ils mettent les "vrais" noms des journalistes comme ça personne ne peut les reconnaître  ::): 

(On peut quand même distinguer une étiquette "Kahn Lusth" au dos d'un moniteur, et donc, penser que ce n'est pas lui qu'on voit sur la même photo devant un autre moniteur)

Sinon c'est bien ma veine, j'achète Libé environ une fois tous les deux mois, et c'était... hier  ::(:

----------


## Ezechiel

> Et Boulon paye ton van !
> 
> 
> Ouais non pardon


Tu sais qu'il a quitté la rédac pour de nouvelles aventures il y a un bon moment déjà ?

----------


## Fizdol

> Tu sais qu'il a quitté la rédac pour de nouvelles aventures il y a un bon moment déjà ?


Pas besoin de remuer la cuillère dans le plat de tiramisu vide.
Le son de son absence raisonne encore dans l'écho de ma désolation.

----------


## keulz

> Pas besoin de remuer la cuillère dans le plat de tiramisu vide.
> Le son de son absence raisonne encore dans l'écho de ma désolation.


Ça mériterait bien un dessin.  ::ninja::

----------


## Fizdol

::siffle::

----------


## Jaycie

> https://i.imgur.com/jyQDePD.jpg


 :Emo:

----------


## znokiss

> 400%? Ivan paye ton boule!





> Et Boulon paye ton van !
> 
> 
> Ouais non pardon





> Tu sais qu'il a quitté la rédac pour de nouvelles aventures il y a un bon moment déjà ?


Tu sais que Fizdol faisait une contrepèterie ?
:jelb:

----------


## Pyro Gourmand

Plus que 3 heures au compteur...  ::o: 

On est d'accord que les "engagements" (_pledges_) comprenant un abo papier sont en quelque sorte un "crédit" de numéro : si j'ai un abo papier actif lors du lancement du site, c'est simplement +21 numéros qui s'ajoutent à mon crédit actuel de x numéros restants, nan ?

----------


## Zepolak

Oui, mais à partir de Décembre.

Sinon, je pensais pas m'inscrire un jour sur KS moi...

----------


## Pyro Gourmand

Nickel ! Je renouvelle mon abo papier en avance avec le KS alors  ::):

----------


## Fabiolo

Un quart de million, c'est quant même beau.

----------


## Nasma

> Oui, mais à partir de Décembre.
> 
> Sinon, je pensais pas m'inscrire un jour sur KS moi...


Comme 2247 autres personnes.  ::ninja::

----------


## SangSucre

Ca fait quand même pas loin de 1600000 francs  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyro Gourmand

> Ca fait quand même pas loin de 1 600 000 francs


Et encore c'est des nouveaux francs !  ::ninja::

----------


## Zohan

Bon bin j'ai finalement craché les brouzoufs. Quelle campagne pute à fric vous avez faite, vous pouvez être fiers de vous.

----------


## Mastaba

plus que 12minutes pour réunir 342412€

----------


## Nicolus

5 minutes!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

100 secondes!

----------


## Phibrizo

Terminé!  ::lol::   :Vibre:

----------


## hiubik

Et paf

----------


## Nicolus

258337€

On a pas été trop mauvais pour le coup.  GG les canards, et bravo à la redac!


 :Cigare: 

Edit :

*259137k€
*
Y'en a toujours qui pointent à la dernière seconde!


Maintenant @ la redac si  vous savez pas qu'on vous aime on sait plus quoi faire!

----------


## Kahn Lusth

C'est l'heure de réveiller le quartier!

----------


## vectra

Banga et pimousses pour tout le monde.
Soyons fous.

----------


## Nicolus

> C'est l'heure de réveiller le quartier!
> 
> http://gifsec.com/wp-content/uploads...-Dance-GIF.gif


Attends qu'on arrive au pot!

Mais GG les mecs. Pour vos choix, prises de positions, esprit, toussa.  Vous en avez chié mais le résultat est là!

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## Fizdol

Fin de kickstarter le soir du match du portugal. Coïncidence ? Je ne pense pas.

----------


## Akodo

Et voilà.

----------


## Phibrizo

> Fin de kickstarter le soir du match du portugal. Coïncidence ? Je ne pense pas.


... et à peine 3 jours avant l'arrivée de la sonde Juno en orbite autour de Jupiter. Décidément, les indices s'accumulent.  ::(:   ::P:

----------


## Rctll

Heureusement, j'ai reçu ma paye aujourd'hui, du coup j'ai pu backer en catastrophe (30mn avant la clôture).

Félicitation la rédac! Qui a dit que la presse de qualité ça ne marchait pas?

----------


## Nicolus

> Fin de kickstarter le soir du match du portugal. Coïncidence ? Je ne pense pas.


Et que l'Angleterre a voté le Brexit.  Coïncidence?  Je ne pense pas non plus.  ::P:

----------


## Phibrizo

> Heureusement, j'ai reçu ma paye aujourd'hui, du coup j'ai pu backer en catastrophe (30mn avant la clôture).


Tu ne dois pas être le seul dans ce cas, le KS aurait probablement ramassé davantage sur 4 semaines au lieu de 3  ::siffle:: 

L'équipe par en vacances en juillet ?  ::ninja::

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Banga et pimousses pour tout le monde.
> Soyons fous.


Tu viens de me rappeler les "booms" du collègue dans lesquelles aucune fille ne voulait faire un slow avec moi. Triggered. Aujourd'hui les fêtes de collégiens c'est coke, putes et alcool, je pense que je préférerais.

GG pour le KS les mecs, avec toute cette thune le site a intérêt à passer sur mon tel Android pourri d'entrée de gamme de y'a 2-3 générations.

----------


## Haraban

Alors, ça fait quoi d'être "un peu" le star citizen de la presse jeux-vidéos?  ::ninja::

----------


## Fizdol

Mais alors ce topic du flood va fermer ?  ::cry::

----------


## Zepolak

> Mais alors ce topic du flood va fermer ?


Ben non, il recommencera à avoir une activité de plus en plus croissante à partir de Décembre, à base de fourche et de demandes de comptes  ::ninja::

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Oh et pis y'aura bien un couillon ou deux pour aller lister les infos personnelles que les cookies du nouveau site uploaderons à la DGSI, google et vivendi à l'insu de votre plein gré  ::ninja::

----------


## Fizdol

::lol::

----------


## ThoMeuhGal

Bon ben j'avais backé le projet avec joie il y a deux semaines, mais cette nuit mon paiement par CB a apparemment été refusé. Je n'arrive pas à le faire passer alors que tout est OK, ma banque confirme que rien n'est bloqué, pas de plafond atteint, les fonds sont là... J'ai supprimé et re-rentré la carte plusieurs fois, rien n'y fait... Et Kickstarter n'accepte pas les carte virtuelle ni PayPal... Donc malgré toute ma bonne volonté je ne peux contribuer au projet  ::(:  Kickstarter you suck!

----------


## Narushima

> Ben non, il recommencera à avoir une activité de plus en plus croissante à partir de Décembre, à base de fourche et de demandes de comptes


Où est passé l'argent ?! :Cell:

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Bon ben j'avais backé le projet avec joie il y a deux semaines, mais cette nuit mon paiement par CB a apparemment été refusé. Je n'arrive pas à le faire passer alors que tout est OK, ma banque confirme que rien n'est bloqué, pas de plafond atteint, les fonds sont là... J'ai supprimé et re-rentré la carte plusieurs fois, rien n'y fait... Et Kickstarter n'accepte pas les carte virtuelle ni PayPal... Donc malgré toute ma bonne volonté je ne peux contribuer au projet  Kickstarter you suck!


  T'as une semaine pour trouver une autre solution normalement. Quitte à emprunter la carte d'un proche et lui faire un virement ou autre.

----------


## Jaycie

Dis donc vous êtes connus dites moi, au (presque) plus haut niveau de l'état

----------


## Zorgon

GG bande de canards !

----------


## Fizdol

On dit " J'ai un afflux de sang digne d'un palmipède vidéo-ludique."

----------


## vectra

> Tu viens de me rappeler les "booms" du collègue dans lesquelles aucune fille ne voulait faire un slow avec moi. Triggered. Aujourd'hui les fêtes de collégiens c'est coke, putes et alcool, je pense que je préférerais.


Tout ça parce que t'avais pas de cartable l'Explorateur ni de godasses Chevignon.
Loser  ::o:

----------


## SCoPmod

> On dit " J'ai un afflux de sang digne d'un palmipède vidéo-ludique."


PerversPépère approuve ce message.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Petite suggestion avec les fonds récoltés (hormis la coke, les prostituées et les chippendales (pour maria kalash):
Une mise a jour des anciens hors séries (exemple celui des NAS) mais réactualisés.

----------


## ProXorP

Je viens d'avoir un coup de téléphone du service fraude de ma banque, concernant le KickStarter débité Vendredi à 0h15 !!! Vous avez bloqué ma CB, BANDE D'ESCROCS !!!  xD

----------


## Zepolak

Ils ont vraiment bloqué ta CB pour un kickstarter ?  ::O: 
C'est quoi ta banque ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Hein? Ils ont pété les plombs ou t'as été débité 20 fois?

----------


## Anonyme210226

Heure cheloue + montant élevé (?). On a vu des banques flipper pour moins que ça.

----------


## Fizdol

Mécène panaméen spotted !

----------


## MrCroa

> Je viens d'avoir un coup de téléphone du service fraude de ma banque, concernant le KickStarter débité Vendredi à 0h15 !!! Vous avez bloqué ma CB, BANDE D'ESCROCS !!!  xD


En même temps si il a pris le Packnama Papers  :B): , c'est possible.

----------


## Kaelis

Grave, vous êtes grillés avec vos comptes au Panama. T'as pas été finaud sur ce coup-là!

----------


## ProXorP

Même pas, c'est l'abo a 30€ !
Mais bon, je pense que KickStarter ( débit US ? ) + 0h15 ca leur a suffit pour checker ma carte sur les transactions suivantes  ::P: 

Pour infos : Caisse d'Epargne ! 
Mais bon, je prefere ca que me faire débiter sans aucune surveillance  ::):

----------


## Arsgunner

Pas de problème pour moi à la Caisse d'épargne pour une somme supérieure. J'en conclus que tu es pauvre.  :haha:

----------


## ProXorP

xD
j'ai compris, c'est un complot !!! Tout ca parce que je change de banque pour mon prêt à 0.95% !  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

T'es un proche de Kerviel peut-être?

----------


## Narushima

Avec tous les achats que je fais à 4 heures du mat' sur des sites ouzbeks, heureusement que ma banque est pas aussi parano.
Mais d'ailleurs c'est pour ça que je me suis barré de la Caisse d'épargne ; dès que ça concerne des transactions internationales, ils comprennent rien.

----------


## MiniaAr

Faut avoir l'estomac solide pour acheter sur des sites ouzbeks quand même.  :;):

----------


## EvilGuinness

La somme a bien été prélevée. Je ne fais pas partie de tous ces prolos qui ont prétendument un "problème de carte" ou bien une "banque qui fait chier" et dont les excuses résonnent à mes oreilles tel le "j'ai pas pu acheter toute la liste de fournitures scolaires de Kimberley, faut payer le crédit de la télé".

----------


## Fizdol

Evidemment.

----------


## Guapo

> Avec tous les achats que je fais à 4 heures du mat' sur des sites ouzbeks, heureusement que ma banque est pas aussi parano.
> Mais d'ailleurs c'est pour ça que je me suis barré de la Caisse d'épargne ; dès que ça concerne des transactions internationales, ils comprennent rien.


Les algo pour détecter les fraudes se basent justement sur la détection de transactions non habituelles. 
Si tu passes ton temps à acheter en pleine nuit sur des sites étrangers et louche, c'est normal que kickstarter passe  ::):

----------


## dixelou

> Bon ben j'avais backé le projet avec joie il y a deux semaines, mais cette nuit mon paiement par CB a apparemment été refusé. Je n'arrive pas à le faire passer alors que tout est OK, ma banque confirme que rien n'est bloqué, pas de plafond atteint, les fonds sont là... J'ai supprimé et re-rentré la carte plusieurs fois, rien n'y fait... Et Kickstarter n'accepte pas les carte virtuelle ni PayPal... Donc malgré toute ma bonne volonté je ne peux contribuer au projet  Kickstarter you suck!


De mon côté,je n'ai pas eu de pb pour payer le kickstarter avec une carte virtuelle, ça a bien été débité.

----------


## Graine

Je comptais craquer mon pel pour le kickstarter. Ca finit visiblement ce jour.
Pour le compte je vais m'abonner bande de cons!
2

----------


## Graine

Désolé même avec du second degré...C'était complètement déplacé comme post.
Je crois avoir forcé sur binouze hier soir.
Pour la peine je ne m'abonne plus .(On est le 6 du mois.Et je suis au régime pâte sans beurre désolé !

----------


## keulz

> Désolé même avec du second degré...C'était complètement déplacé comme post.
> Je crois avoir forcé sur binouze hier soir.


 ::XD:: 
Un fait n'est jamais déplacé. 
 ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Qu'est-ce qui était déplacé?  ::blink::

----------


## von_yaourt

> Qu'est-ce qui était déplacé?


Dire qu'il allait s'abonner. Le monstre !  :Carton:

----------


## keulz

> Qu'est-ce qui était déplacé?


Il n'a pas commencé son post par un "mes seigneurs".

----------


## Altyki

La barbarerie n'a pas de frontière...
 :Emo:

----------


## Graine

Le désastre des bières llidl

----------


## Zohan

Finkbrau forever  ::wub::

----------


## Orhin

> Finkbrau forever


Ni dieu ni maitre.
Sauf maitre Kanter.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Vous saurez à quel moment le montant réel de votre KS après désistements et commission ?

----------


## hiubik

Ca devrait être deja le cas.

----------


## Darkath

On aura quand les mugs (bubules) ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Un peu avant la sortie du site, mais pas beaucoup.
La raison est simple: il nous faut vos adresses pour envoyer les mugs. Nous avons la possibilité d'envoyer un questionnaire via kickstarter pour que chacun renseigne son adresse et les informations nécessaires à l'envoi des contreparties (goddies et abo). Mais nous ne pouvons le faire qu'une seule fois. 
Si on envoie le questionnaire trop tôt, il y a un risque qu'une partie des informations change (déménagement par exemple) entre le questionnaire et le lancement du site, ce qui va provoquer un beau pataquès. 
Donc la solution la plus simple pour éviter que des choses se perdent, c'est que tout cela soit regroupé sur la même période.

----------


## Fizdol

Habile.

----------


## Kaelis

Bon ben je vais continuer à boire mon café dans un tupperware en attendant la fin de l'année  :Cafe2:

----------


## Fizdol

Toi aussi tu récupères discretos les capsules nespresso usagées du boulot pour les réutiliser ?

----------


## Kaelis

Ouais, je garde les capsules vides pour faire des verres à digestif pour les grands soirs.

----------


## Fizdol

Monsieur sait recevoir.

----------


## Kaelis

Vous prendrez bien un petit café avant de partir? J'ai une large sélection à la cave.



Avec plaisir. Hum quel délice!



What else George  :Cigare:

----------


## Mydriaze

J'aimerai bien voir mon nom figurer dans la categorie "paper please", plutot que mon pseudo. Ca sera possible ou c'est mort?

----------


## Mydriaze

Jz up. Je n'ose pas croire que ce topic mourra de la sorte. Je vais upper tous les jours, comme un porc dans un premier temps. Puis j'insulterai les gens. Puis je mettrais des photos Nazi et après des photos de coupe mulet. Et vous répondrez, ça je le jure, oh oui je le jure...

----------


## Eradan

Ou tu peux plus simplement rapporter la mise à jour de la campagne qui a été faite il y a quelques jours.

----------


## Mydriaze

Mes menaces ont fonctionné!  ::trollface:: 

Rapporter quoi? Le mail sur les dessins de couly?

----------


## Eradan

C'est toujours mieux que les photos de coupe mulet, en plus d'être à la fois dans le sujet et intéressant pour ceux qui n'ont pas pu/voulu backer.

Tu peux mettre tes photos de Nazis par contre, c'est pour ma collection personnelle  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Jz up. Je n'ose pas croire que ce topic mourra de la sorte. Je vais upper tous les jours, comme un porc dans un premier temps. Puis j'insulterai les gens. Puis je mettrais des photos Nazi et après des photos de coupe mulet. Et vous répondrez, ça je le jure, oh oui je le jure...

----------


## Mydriaze

Je veux mon nom et pas mon pseudo!!!! Pour une fois que je fais un truc bien dans ma vie!!!

----------


## Mydriaze



----------


## Flad

C'est Ron Jeremy à droite ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Max_well

Non mais sinon on peut tous rester là pour voir à quel point il se passe rien d'ici décembre

----------


## Mydriaze

> C'est Ron Jeremy à droite ?


Mr est un connaisseur!

Je vois pas pourquoi ce thread devrait mourir. Je voulais juste une info a la base, rien de plus.

----------


## keulz

> Mr est un connaisseur!
> 
> Je vois pas pourquoi ce thread devrait mourir. Je voulais juste une info a la base, rien de plus.
> 
> http://static.awkwardfamilyphotos.co...2309982900.png


Bon ben tu l'as eue, ton info.  ::P:

----------


## Mydriaze

Nan j'ai pas eu ma reponse, a savoir si c'est no pseudo ou notre nom qui apparaitra sur la catégorie Paper Please. J'aimerai laisser mon nom dans l'histoire de l'humanité.

----------


## Flad

> Nan j'ai pas eu ma reponse, a savoir si c'est no pseudo ou notre nom qui apparaitra sur la catégorie Paper Please. J'aimerai laisser mon nom dans l'histoire de l'humanité.


Tu auras le choix via le formulaire à remplir que tu recevras à la sortie du site.

----------


## Mydriaze

> Tu auras le choix via le formulaire à remplir que tu recevras à la sortie du site.


Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, jeune inconnu éphèbe.

----------


## the_protanogist

Bonsoir, ou est ce que je signale mon changement d'adresse ? C'est pour mon mug.

----------


## EvilGuinness

Si je ne me trompe pas ils envoient un formulaire en fin d'année pour indiquer les coordonnées auxquelles envoyer ledit mug.

----------


## moimadmax

ça fait longtemps qu'on a pas eu de "dans la salle web des machines", non ?

----------


## the_protanogist

> Si je ne me trompe pas ils envoient un formulaire en fin d'année pour indiquer les coordonnées auxquelles envoyer ledit mug.


Ok, merci pour ta réponse.

----------


## hiubik

Bon il reste un mois avant le lancement du site  ::): 
 on va voir ce que ça va donner  ::):

----------


## keulz

> Bon il reste un mois avant le lancement du site 
>  on va voir ce que ça va donner


Ben dans 4 mois c'est mort. Comme d'hab.

----------


## hiubik

Ils ont de quoi tenir 1 an facile quand meme  ::):

----------


## Eradan

Ou 5 numéros :humanoïde:

----------


## Phibrizo

Le questionnaire pour la livraison est arrivé!  :Vibre: 

Histoire de relancer le topic  ::ninja::

----------


## EddieDean

> Le questionnaire pour la livraison est arrivé! 
> 
> Histoire de relancer le topic


Oui mais le lien ne fonctionne pas. Impossible d'accéder au questionnaire.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Personnellement, je vois le questionnaire (5 questions liées à l'abonnement) sauf qu'il m'est impossible de me connecter à mon compte Presse Non-Stop afin de récupérer les informations nécessaires pour y répondre... J'ai changé de mot de passe, sait-on jamais, mais ça n'a rien changé.

----------


## keulz

> Oui mais le lien ne fonctionne pas. Impossible d'accéder au questionnaire.


:chezmoiçamarche:

----------


## Redlight

Bizarre j'ai eut aucun soucis, @EddieDean tu es chez orange ? Car leur DNS a un soucis depuis ce matin.

----------


## GunslingerPanda

> Personnellement, je vois le questionnaire (5 questions liées à l'abonnement) sauf qu'il m'est impossible de me connecter à mon compte Presse Non-Stop afin de récupérer les informations nécessaires pour y répondre... J'ai changé de mot de passe, sait-on jamais, mais ça n'a rien changé.


Tu as tenté avec ton Pseudo/MdP du forum? ça a fonctionné pour moi

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Bizarre j'ai eut aucun soucis, @EddieDean tu es chez orange ? Car leur DNS a un soucis depuis ce matin.


Ah, ça doit venir de là alors  :tired:

----------


## Eradan

J'ai pu répondre sans problème pour ma part.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Tu as tenté avec ton Pseudo/MdP du forum? ça a fonctionné pour moi


Oui oui. Sur le forum aucun soucis de connexion, mais sur Presse Non-Stop, ça coince. Du coup j'ai tenté de créer un compte avec mon pseudo (me disant que c'était peut-être finalement différent du forum) sauf que, bien évidemment, mon pseudo était déjà utilisé.  ::):

----------


## EddieDean

> Bizarre j'ai eut aucun soucis, @EddieDean tu es chez orange ? Car leur DNS a un soucis depuis ce matin.


Salut. Oui je suis chez Orange (enfin Sosh) et je suis connecté en 4G là. Pas de souci pour me connecter sur d'autres sites cependant.

----------


## Redlight

> Salut. Oui je suis chez Orange (enfin Sosh) et je suis connecté en 4G là. Pas de souci pour me connecter sur d'autres sites cependant.


Ca impact différents sites, genre certains site sur lesquels je bosse sont inaccessible sous OVH.

----------


## EddieDean

Je viens de retenter et c'est passé finalement. Fallait juste être un peu patient je suppose.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

De mon côté, toujours rien.  ::):

----------


## BoZoin

> De mon côté, toujours rien.


Noob  :haha:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bon, malgré ma contribution, faudra que je me contente du contenu partagé par la communauté du coup.  :Emo:

----------


## eeepc35

Quelqu'un sait quand commencent les abonnements papiers ?

----------


## Eradan

A la fin de ton abonnement actuel, sinon je pense au premier numéro après la sortie du site.

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Oui oui. Sur le forum aucun soucis de connexion, mais sur Presse Non-Stop, ça coince. Du coup j'ai tenté de créer un compte avec mon pseudo (me disant que c'était peut-être finalement différent du forum) sauf que, bien évidemment, mon pseudo était déjà utilisé.


J'ai  eu un léger problème fut un temps : apparemment les critères de mot de passe ne sont pas les mêmes pour la boutique et pour le forum... du coup un pass accepté sur le forum ne passait pas sur la boutique. Et toujours apparemment, la boutique supporte assez mal les accents, j'dis ça je dis rien... C'était le cas y'a quelques mois. En enlevant le caractère accentué, ça marchait toujours sur le forum et d'un coup la boutique acceptait de me reconnaître.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bon, je vais donc tenter un mot de passe sans caractères spéciaux... Merci pour ta réponse. En étant passé par la support officiel depuis 13h, je n'ai toujours pas eu de réponse.
Par contre mon pseudo c'est "Pyjama Wallon". Pas "PyjamaWallon". Donc c'est peut-être ça aussi qui fait chier ? J'adore mon pseudo avec espace. Le seul site où je peux le faire. Mais du coup, c'est peut-être à cause de lui que je risque de voir mon abonnement au nouveau site s'envoler ?  ::rolleyes:: 

EDIT :
Bon, problème réglé, merci beaucoup Evilguinness.  :;): 

Si jamais quelqu'un d'autre a le soucis, la solution est simple : Le site n'apprécie pas les passwords à protection "élevée". Contentez-vous d'un truc du genre "12345678" sinon vous êtes condamnés. Plutôt marrant dans l'approche...  ::):

----------


## EvilGuinness

Pas d'quoi  ::):  Y'a que les accentués à poser problème, j'ai testé un peu et les chiffres et la ponctuation passent. Mais donc ouais c'est bien une différence de politique de mot de passe entre les deux sites, même s'ils sont liés.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ah. Justement ce que j'aime utiliser. Je suis quand même revenu à mon ancien mot de passe après avoir répondu au questionnaire Kickstarter.  ::):

----------


## keulz

> Bon, problème réglé, merci beaucoup Evilguinness. 
> 
> Si jamais quelqu'un d'autre a le soucis, la solution est simple : Le site n'apprécie pas les passwords à protection "élevée". Contentez-vous d'un truc du genre "12345678" sinon vous êtes condamnés. Plutôt marrant dans l'approche...


Faut pouvoir revendre tes infos à des régies publicitaires tout en gardant la possibilité que c'est de ta faute d'avoir un mdp de merde.

Sont prévoyant, à la rédac.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Nicolus

Tiens a propos pour les 20 d'honneur,  une idée de la date du pot?  Histoire de s'organiser? Et de vous remercier en direc... de trinquer ensemble?

----------


## Flad

Pas compris pourquoi mais j'ai du passer par le changement de mot de passe pour que ça fonctionne :/
Par contre, dans le questionnaire, vu qu'à aucun moment on nous demande si on veux que ce soit notre pseudo OU notre vrai identité dans les remerciements, je l'ai préciser dans la dernière question.
Voilà.
J'attends mon mug maintenant.
Et clown.

p.s : des bisous quand même.
(enfin sauf à Lust et son marteau de bannissement, il me fait peur).

----------


## znokiss

> Par contre, dans le questionnaire, vu qu'à aucun moment on nous demande si on veux que ce soit notre pseudo OU notre vrai identité dans les remerciements, je l'ai préciser dans la dernière question.


T'es un malade de vouloir mettre ta vraie identité sur le web, Jean-Bernard.

----------


## Flad

> T'es un malade de vouloir mettre ta vraie identité sur le web, Jean-Bernard.


 :^_^: 

Tant que personne ne connait mon pseudo ça va !

----------


## Nicolus

> Tiens a propos pour les 20 d'honneur,  une idée de la date du pot?  Histoire de s'organiser? Et de vous remercier en direc... de trinquer ensemble?


Oh la buse! Je viens de percuter qu'il y avait un questionnaire à remplir...Heureusement que je suis passé sur le topic,  je l'aurais loupé sans ça!

----------


## GrandFather

> Par contre, dans le questionnaire, vu qu'à aucun moment on nous demande si on veux que ce soit notre pseudo OU notre vrai identité dans les remerciements, je l'ai préciser dans la dernière question.


Remarque pertinente. Je suis parti du principe que ce serait le pseudo qui serait utilisé, et je ne l'ai donc pas précisé dans le questionnaire. J'ai eu tort ?

----------


## Mydriaze

Tiens, moi j'aurai préféré que ce soit mon nom, apres tout, c'est pour la bonne cause... Maintenant tu me fais douter, et je me demande si j'ai bien fait de préciser que je souhaiter mon nom et pas mon pseudo...
Et à la place de Roxx0r, Tyranaus0r etc... avoir un mot particulier, genre "donateur" ou membre fondateur ou une connerie du genre. Juste comme ca, pour le plaisir.  ::):

----------


## Pyrrhus67

> Et à la place de Roxx0r, Tyranaus0r etc... avoir un mot particulier, genre "donateur" ou membre fondateur ou une connerie du genre. Juste comme ca, pour le plaisir.


"Mécène"  :Bave:

----------


## Phibrizo

Moi ce que je voudrais, c'est un cadre doré autour de mon avatar  :Bave: 

Sinon, le mug devrait bientôt partir  :Vibre: 




> Time to get excited: Canard PC is one step closer to sending out rewards for backing Canard PC Online.

----------


## Mydriaze

> "Mécène"


ou "bienfaiteur",  ou mieux "business angel canardpc"

----------


## Eradan

Je préfère garder mon sous-titre, merci.

----------


## keulz

> ou "bienfaiteur",  ou mieux "business angel canardpc"


Non, le pseudo orange !  :Bave:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Non, le pseudo orange !


Ca ce serait classe  ::):  Mais sinon plutôt que de remplacer le sous-titre, avec la nouvelle version du site et du forum, ça devrait bien être possible d'avoir un bidule en plus qui nous distinguera des bouseux non backers  :Cigare:

----------


## Frypolar

> avec la nouvelle version du site et *du forum*


À mon avis n’attends pas grand chose côté forum  ::P:

----------


## Mydriaze

> qui nous distinguera des bouseux non backers


Tu veux parler plutot des gros rachou non philantrope? Qui m'a aidé pendant ma dépression? Canardpc. Qui m'a aidé lorsque j'ai vendus mon gosse pour m'acheter des jantes? Canardpc. Qui m'a fait arreter partiellement la drogue dure? Canardpc. Alors merde, ils auraient pu avoir bien plus que 260K€. 

Bref, une petite marque distinctive, ca serait sympa.  ::):

----------


## Daturax

Bonjour les amis , 

Ca fait un peu ours qui sort de sa caverne....mais quand est ce que ce sera officiellement lancé CPC sur mon Android.

J'ai backé le e-mag mais j'ai un peu lâché l'affaire depuis, donc quelques questions en vrac::


Est ce toujours prévu pour la fin de l'année?

Sera t il possible de linker son pseudo du Forum avec son abonnement électronique? ( les deux ont la même adresse mail)?

Je viens de renseigner mon adresse sur le site https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/ est trop tard pour recevoir mon sublime mug?

----------


## Sabordage

Quasiment la même question, quand-est ce que va sortir le nouveau site de CanardPC ? J'aimerai bien qu'on m'offre l'abonnement pour noël  ::ninja:: 
Merci.  ::):

----------


## hiubik

Normalement après demain  ::):

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Oublie, ils ont dit dans la newsletter qu'ils avaient pris du retard, chose habituelle en webdev  :;):

----------


## Sabordage

J'espère que ça sera quand même dispo avant noël.  ::ninja::

----------


## BoZoin

> J'espère que ça sera quand même dispo avant noël.


C'est un kickstarter qui a pété son objectif de départ. Donc logiquement, en suivant la courbe Star Citizen, on peut espérer avoir le site d'ici 2-3 ans.  ::):

----------


## Mastaba

Mais est-ce qu'on peut encore acheter des lapins virtuels à 3000€? Ou le stock est épuisé?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Tiens a propos pour les 20 d'honneur,  une idée de la date du pot?  Histoire de s'organiser? Et de vous remercier en direc... de trinquer ensemble?


Non, pas encore. On va attendre d'être sûr que tout marche, avec toutes les fonctionnalités prévues. Donc ce sera début 2017, fin janvier ou début février pour pouvoir prévenir suffisamment d'avance.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par contre, dans le questionnaire, vu qu'à aucun moment on nous demande si on veux que ce soit notre pseudo OU notre vrai identité dans les remerciements, je l'ai préciser dans la dernière question


Pour le nom dans les remerciements, c'est très simple: on a complètement oublié de poser la question ! Donc ça fera surement l'objet d'un petit sondage à venir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Est ce toujours prévu pour la fin de l'année?


Oui, le site sortira avant la fin d'année, au minimum en version démo/bêta.
Si on ne peut pas lancer d'emblée toutes les fonctionnalités essentielles annoncées, on sortira quand même mais on ne comptabilisera le début des abonnements que plus tard.




> Sera t il possible de linker son pseudo du Forum avec son abonnement électronique? ( les deux ont la même adresse mail)?


Si vous avez un compte sur le forum, il existe aussi sur la boutique. Inversement, si vous avez créé un compte sur la boutique, il a aussi été créé sur le forum.




> Je viens de renseigner mon adresse sur le site https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/ est trop tard pour recevoir mon sublime mug?


Les mugs ne seront envoyés qu'en décembre.

----------


## antoahn

Question : pour ceux qui ont pris la formule papier+web et qui n'ont pas pour l'instant un abonnement, c'est quel numéro qu'on va commencer par recevoir? Celui du 1er décembre? (désolé si la question a déjà été posée, grosse flemme aujourd'hui...)

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Oublie, ils ont dit dans la newsletter qu'ils avaient pris du retard, chose habituelle en webdev


Quelle newsletter ? J'ai rien vu sur les updates du KS.

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Actu n°10, dernier paragraphe :




> La seconde partie, la plus importante, est bien évidemment le site, avec toutes ses fonctionnalités, ses mises en page, sa gestion de membres, etc. Celui-ci est toujours en développement, et nous accusons actuellement un poil de retard, ce qui nous laisse un peu moins de temps pour les tests, mais rien de dramatique pour l'instant. On est encore largement dans les normes de développement d'un projet web…

----------


## keulz

> Oui, le site sortira avant la fin d'année, au minimum en version démo/bêta.
> Si on ne peut pas lancer d'emblée toutes les fonctionnalités essentielles annoncées, on sortira quand même mais on ne comptabilisera le début des abonnements que plus tard.


Oh les attardés !!! Vous n'êtes pas au courant ? Maintenant on fait payer pendant les phases beta !!!

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Question : pour ceux qui ont pris la formule papier+web et qui n'ont pas pour l'instant un abonnement, c'est quel numéro qu'on va commencer par recevoir? Celui du 1er décembre? (désolé si la question a déjà été posée, grosse flemme aujourd'hui...)


Votre abonnement commencera au lancement commercial du site. Donc pas demain, ça c'est sûr. Et le 15 décembre, ça me parait juste. Donc plus vraisemblablement pour le premier numéro de 2017 (mais vous pourrez jouer avec le site avant).

----------


## Eradan

> Les mugs ne seront envoyés qu'en décembre.


Donc demain?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Oh les attardés !!! Vous n'êtes pas au courant ? Maintenant on fait payer pendant les phases beta !!!


Attends, ils font déjà l'effort d'être en retard comme tout Kickstarter qui se respecte, c'est un bon début  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Mais est-ce qu'on peut encore acheter des lapins virtuels à 3000€? Ou le stock est épuisé?


Et vendre les différentes skin du forum  :Bave: .

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Meuh non. On va faire des coffres qui seront distribués aléatoirement, qui vont contenir des skins et des smileys et qu'il faudra ouvrir avec des clés à 2€.
Et après on va mettre en place un hôtel des ventes qui sera alimenté par "Coins" achetés avec des Euros, sachant que les "Coins" ne seront pas remboursables et qu'on prendra 30% de commission sur les "Coins", à chaque transaction d'objet.
 :Fourbe: 

Je précise que c'est une blague, n'allez pas balancer des molotovs dans nos fenêtres.

----------


## Kaelis

Demande a Ivan quand Half-Life 3 va sortir du coup tu seras gentil.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Demande a Ivan quand Half-Life 3 va sortir du coup tu seras gentil.


Un jeudi.

----------


## Mastaba

Le forum est en effet une formidable ressource à monétiser, il y a par exemple tout un marché inexploité pour le ban.
Pourquoi se contenter d'une bête fonction de punition sans rentabilité quand on peut privatiser la chose?

Comme un ban automatique qui tombe aléatoirement, avec un multiplicateur basé sur le classement des membres par dépenses (les plus grosses baleines gagnant un sursis temporaire grâce à leurs achats), le tout restant dans une brume d'incertitude.
Une classe VIP avec immunité totale, payante avec abonnement (dont le prix augmente à chaque prélèvement), impossible à racheter si on saute une mensualité.

Des cautions à payer pour se débarrasser plus vite d'un ban.
Rémunération financière des modobell au rendement via un % des cautions, avec montée en grade des meilleurs collaborateurs.
Un grade élevé étant parallèlement une cible privilégiée pour les bans (à acheter dans le shop) distribuables anonymement (prix fonction du grade de la cible et de la durée) ou via une fonction supplémentaire "false flag" payante afin d'accuser un tiers choisi préalablement.

On peut aussi simplement faire payer le post, avec un quota de post gratuits par jour, la possibilité d'effacer ou de modifier les message de ses ennemis via une fonction payante (combo puissant avec la dénonciation rémunératrice)
Un wordfilter à paramétrer payant selon l'étendue (un topic? le forum entier?) et la durée.
Des DLC pour avoir accès à chaque section du forum, des brevets sur les blagues pourries à renouveler, un client obligatoire pour lire le forum (contenant un bitcoin miner ainsi qu'un aspirateur à données personnelles).

----------


## Croaker

Oui, mais est-ce que Kahn est prêt à accepter de vendre ses prérogatives exclusives sur la gestion des comptes pour de la thune ?

----------


## keulz

> Oui, mais est-ce que Kahn est prêt à accepter de vendre ses prérogatives exclusives sur la gestion des comptes pour de la thune ?


Je pense qu'il serait près à payer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mydriaze

C'est sympa de nous tenir au courant en tout cas.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Le forum est en effet une formidable ressource à monétiser, il y a par exemple tout un marché inexploité pour le ban.
> Pourquoi se contenter d'une bête fonction de punition sans rentabilité quand on peut privatiser la chose?
> 
> Comme un ban automatique qui tombe aléatoirement, avec un multiplicateur basé sur le classement des membres par dépenses (les plus grosses baleines gagnant un sursis temporaire grâce à leurs achats), le tout restant dans une brume d'incertitude.
> Une classe VIP avec immunité totale, payante avec abonnement (dont le prix augmente à chaque prélèvement), impossible à racheter si on saute une mensualité.
> 
> Des cautions à payer pour se débarrasser plus vite d'un ban.
> Rémunération financière des modobell au rendement via un % des cautions, avec montée en grade des meilleurs collaborateurs.
> Un grade élevé étant parallèlement une cible privilégiée pour les bans (à acheter dans le shop) distribuables anonymement (prix fonction du grade de la cible et de la durée) ou via une fonction supplémentaire "false flag" payante afin d'accuser un tiers choisi préalablement.
> ...

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Oui, le site sortira avant la fin d'année, au minimum en version démo/bêta.
> Si on ne peut pas lancer d'emblée toutes les fonctionnalités essentielles annoncées, on sortira quand même mais on ne comptabilisera le début des abonnements que plus tard.



J'ai bien retenu vos enseignements, je n'ai donc pas backé le site internet. Donc je n'ai actuellement aucun abonnement actif. (papier ou autre)
Dans cette version démo/bêta, penses-tu que je pourrai acheter un abonnement au site ? Ou a défault juste l'accès au CPC du 1er décembre et a celui de noel.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'ai bien retenu vos enseignements, je n'ai donc pas backé le site internet. Donc je n'ai actuellement aucun abonnement actif. (papier ou autre)
> Dans cette version démo/bêta, penses-tu que je pourrai acheter un abonnement au site ? Ou a défault juste l'accès au CPC du 1er décembre et a celui de noel.


Il n'y aucune vente "au numéro" prévu: c'est un abonnement annuel.
Je ne sais pas encore quand est-ce que nous lancerons la commercialisation des abonnements numériques pour ceux n'ayant pas participé au Kickstarter: cela va dépendre de la disponibilité des fonctionnalités clés du site web. 
Si nous ne sommes pas entièrement satisfait des possibilités effectivement présentes en décembre, soit on repousse la vraie commercialisation en janvier, soit il est possible qu'on lance avec un abonnement 12 mois + 1 mois gratuit, pour tenir compte du fait que le site ne sera pas complet durant le premier mois.
La décision n'est pas prise.

----------


## Zerger

On aura droit à une vidéo pour la sortie du site ?
Histoire de voir la nouvelle déco CPC: bureaux en or massif, sièges à base de poussins vivants, agriculteur colombien pour le café, etc....

----------


## Grouiiik

Je viens de recevoir le mug  :B):

----------


## kimoon

Yes moi aussi,  Mug reçu par la poste 😀

----------


## Flad

> Yes moi aussi,  Mug reçu par la poste


Je demande ton ban, kimoon !
 ::ninja::

----------


## Phibrizo

Reçu moi aussi  ::):

----------


## atalargo

Ah cool donc il y a des chances de l'avoir ce soir ^^ Ou alors comme pour la bière, je vais l'avoir plus de 2 semaines après les autres :D :D (faut changer de transporteur :P)

----------


## Anonyme210226

Mug reçu hier pour ma part. Les frontières sont trop perméables en Angleterre, ils avaient raison de voter pour quitter l'UE en fait !

----------


## kimoon

> Je demande ton ban, kimoon !


Ah Ah  :Clap:  Trop facile celle-là...

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

Reçu aujourd'hui aussi  :Cigare:

----------


## keulz

Non mais personne ne va au boulot ici ou quoi ?  :tired: 
qu'est-ce que vous foutez tous chez vous toute la journée ?
:jaloux:

----------


## Kaelis

Si il est arrivé chez moi aujourd'hui, avec les horaires du bureau de poste je suis cuit  ::ninja::

----------


## Eradan

J'ai bien fait de ne pas jeter le tas de pubs en le sortant de ma boîte aux lettres, l'avis de passage était dedans  ::ninja::

----------


## Puck

> Non mais personne ne va au boulot ici ou quoi ? 
> qu'est-ce que vous foutez tous chez vous toute la journée ?
> :jaloux:


Il est bien arrivé, au boulot. Avec 40L de litière et des croquettes. Voilà.

----------


## Flad

Mug bien reçu.
Un 1er lavage et je le pose sur le bureau  :Cigare:

----------


## Ryokan

Mug reçu également ! reçu au taf...
il est beau  ::wub:: 

Mais où sont les sous-bock ronds en carton?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Les sous-bocks seront livrés en 2017 avec les stickers.
Et coup de bol, on est en fin d'année.  ::trollface::

----------


## Ryokan

> Les sous-bocks seront livrés en 2017 avec les stickers.
> Et coup de bol, on est en fin d'année.


 :Clap:

----------


## Mastaba



----------


## Flad

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c3a9a68...08c41db473.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6409c7c...20f8c2034c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/bf5e4c2...c07467b352.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e42cbe6...a0f974f077.jpg


Y a pas la photo de dessous avec le "made in china"  ::ninja:: 
J'espère que le mug supporte le lave-vaisselle !

----------


## BPros

Mug Reçu hier!! et sur mon bureau ce matin!! 
J'vais boire des cafés Kickstarter!  :;):

----------


## Mydriaze

C'te chance. J'ai payé plus et j'aurai rien de physique. A part mon nom gravé pour l'éternité sur la colonne du bureau à l'entrée de la rédaction CPC.

----------


## Dirian

Mug recu !
Le café est en cours de tirage  :;):

----------


## Graouu

:Cigare:   :Cigare:

----------


## Puck

> Y a pas la photo de dessous avec le "made in china"


C'est vrai que j'ai fais un poil la gueule. Mais bon, ça a une certaine cohérence avec le dessin.

----------


## EvilGuinness

Mug pas reçu, mais en même temps vu que j'ai toujours le magazine 3 jours après la sortie...

----------


## Yshuya

> Bonjour les amis , 
> 
> Ca fait un peu ours qui sort de sa caverne....mais quand est ce que ce sera officiellement lancé CPC sur mon Android.
> 
> J'ai backé le e-mag mais j'ai un peu lâché l'affaire depuis, donc quelques questions en vrac::
> 
> 
> Est ce toujours prévu pour la fin de l'année?
> 
> ...


Le pseudo forum avec l'abonnement cela fait longtemps que les deux comptes sont liés.

----------


## keulz

> Mug pas reçu,


PAreil.  :Emo:

----------


## Guapo

Moi non plus, pourtant je suis à 5km de la rédaction (bon, à vol d'oiseau c'est vrai)  ::sad::

----------


## EvilGuinness

> PAreil.


Suffisait que je le dise pour conjurer le sort : reçu aujourd'hui. Si j'en crois le paquet la commande a été traitée le 2.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Récupéré aujourd'hui, justement il m'en fallait un pour mon nouveau taff, j'vais avoir la classe!  :Cigare:

----------


## Ghost Line

Haaaa, c'est le mug, l'avis de passage de la Poste ! Je me demandais  ::P:

----------


## blimp

Mug toujours pas reçu non plus...

----------


## atalargo

Toujours rien reçu  ::'(:  et pas d'avis de passage encore  ::'(:  
Je suis tristesse. Je suis jalousie.

----------


## Doric

Mug reçu, je suis joie !

----------


## Orhin

Il trône fièrement sur mon bureau, rendant jaloux mes collègues depuis jeudi.  :Cigare:

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Ouh yeah, j'ai reçu le mien aussi aujourd'hui. Chuis trop content ^^.

----------


## Netsabes

Plus de détails (sur les envois, sur les abos, sur l'arrivée du site) par là : http://www.canardpc.com/salle-web-ma...episode-5.html

----------


## PrinceGITS

Mug pas reçu alors que la rédac est à 400m à vol d'oiseau !
J'exige une livraison en main propre par Casque comme dédommagement !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Wabbitt

Yesss mug reçu hier, il est magnifique, mon café exhale un parfum doré et frémissant.  ::wub::

----------


## Memory

Mug ok ! 

Même pas un petit CPC sous le mug  ::ninja::  (Comme au dos de la montre)

----------


## Puck

Et en plus c'est un mug gaucher !!!

----------


## blimp

Mug reçu aujourd'hui. Il a vraiment la classe!  ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## Vaaahn

Mugshot panorama  :Indeed:  :

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ok, j'ai cru pendant un instant que tu venais de recevoir un mug ultra collector.  :^_^:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le mug d'un demi litre avec deux poignées ! Concept !

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Mais il faut une énorme bouche pour pas en foutre partout  ::sad::

----------


## Vaaahn

Une douche de café pour se réveiller le matin!  ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

C'est la version baignoire.

----------


## atalargo

Bouuuuh il faut que j'arrête de venir sur le forum, je suis toujours jalousie en vous lisant car j'ai toujours rien reçu  ::'(:  (Et j'avais bien répondu au questionnaire pour l'envoie)

----------


## PrinceGITS

Mug reçu, mais je suis déçu que ce ne soit pas Casque qui l'ai livré.

----------


## atalargo

Mug enfin reçu. Mais cassé  ::'(:  

J'envoie l'info directement par le bien du site CPC d'après? Par le shop CPC, par le biais de la page du CF?

----------


## Izual

> Mug enfin reçu. Mais cassé  https://framapic.org/Xz70tAITny8d/8WLeqw59yLAL.jpg
> 
> J'envoie l'info directement par le bien du site CPC d'après? Par le shop CPC, par le biais de la page du CF?


Par le formulaire de la boutique, ça me semble être le mieux.

----------


## atalargo

c'est ce que je viens de faire. MAis après avoir été jalousie dans l'attente je suis ... déception  ::(:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Un mug puzzle c'est trop la classe  ::o: .

----------


## PrinceGITS

Collector en plus !  ::o:

----------


## keulz

> Collector en plus !


Il a pris un coup de banhammer.  ::o:

----------


## Redlight

> Un mug puzzle c'est trop la classe .


Encore mieux que le mug-auge !

----------


## Narushima

> Mugshot panorama  :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e27...7b1786e2cd.jpg


Il y a une drôle de tronche, Picsou.

----------


## Mydriaze

> Mug enfin reçu. Mais cassé  https://framapic.org/Xz70tAITny8d/8WLeqw59yLAL.jpg
> 
> J'envoie l'info directement par le bien du site CPC d'après? Par le shop CPC, par le biais de la page du CF?


Trop classe! Un mug vintage!

----------


## Zerger

Bon, je viens de croiser un collègue avec le fameux mug en main.

Je vais devoir arrêter de poster des conneries sur ce forum  :Emo:

----------


## keulz

> Bon, je viens de croiser un collègue avec le fameux mug en main.
> 
> Je vais devoir arrêter de poster des conneries sur ce forum


 ::XD::

----------


## Kaelis

> Bon, je viens de croiser un collègue avec le fameux mug en main.
> 
> Je vais devoir arrêter de poster des conneries sur ce forum


Est-ce qu'il avait deux anses?

----------


## Zerger

Non pas de mug made in Tchernobyl

----------


## hiubik

> Non pas de mug made in Tchernobyl


Si tu lui as rien dis sur le mug il ne peux pas savoir que tu postes ici  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

Pour ceux qui s'inquiéteraient de leur mug, j'ai répondu assez tardivement (je suppose) au questionnaire et il a été expédié hier.

----------


## Mastaba

> Trop d'échecs de connexion à partir de votre adresse IP. Cette adresse IP est temporairement bloquée. Réessayer ultérieurement ou demander un nouveau mot de passe.


sur le site beta, première connexion. ::P:

----------


## Orhin

> sur le site beta, première connexion.


Idem.  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

Lisez ceci:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...nard-PC-online

Vous aurez votre explication  :;):

----------


## hiubik

Moi je peux po , im dit que j'ai po le droit avec mon IP

----------


## Gigax

C'est normal, la partie connexion n'est pas activée  :;):

----------


## hiubik

Chuuut

----------


## BoZoin

Lisez le mail avant de cliquer... C'est bien expliqué que l'on ne peut pas encore se connecter et que l'on a accès qu'aux pages gratuites.

----------


## keulz

Je ne peux pas me connecter sur le site beta....  ::sad::  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Je ne peux pas me connecter sur le site beta....


C'est normal.
Y a que l'accès au contenu "gratuit "d'activé pour tout le monde pour l'instant et c'est une version "beta" !

----------


## keulz

> C'est normal.
> Y a que l'accès au contenu "gratuit "d'activé pour tout le monde pour l'instant et c'est une version "beta" !

----------


## Jeckhyl

L'image la plus utilisée du forum, par tous ceux qui ont foiré leur blague  ::o: .

----------


## Daturax

Salut tout le monde, je ne viens que de temps en temps voir ou cela en est, ayant kikstarté le mag online, je voudrais savoir quand la version finale sera disponible pour les utilisateurs.
Il y a une date de prévue?

----------


## Netsabes

On espère pouvoir activer les abonnements numériques avant la fin du mois.

----------


## Zerger

Ca serait cool, y'a des gens qui s'ennuient au taff  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Au fait, quand seront expédier les sous-verres ?

----------


## Netsabes

Ils seront envoyés en même temps que les stickers, mais probablement pas ce mois-ci.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ma tasse s'ennuie sur le bureau.  :Emo:

----------


## Flad

> Ma tasse s'ennuie sur le bureau.


Fais la passer dessous.
 ::ninja::

----------


## hiubik

Y'a du nouveau ou pas ?

----------


## johnclaude

Quelqu'un se souvient dans quel numéro de canard pc il y avait un dossier "kickstarter la ruée vers l'or" ou un truc du genre?
Juste pour vérifier quelques trucs  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Le mag sur Star Citizen ?

----------


## keulz

> Quelqu'un se souvient dans quel numéro de canard pc il y avait un dossier "kickstarter la ruée vers l'or" ou un truc du genre?
> Juste pour vérifier quelques trucs





> Le mag sur Star Citizen ?


I see what you did there, johnclaude...  ::ninja::

----------


## johnclaude

::lol:: 
Je n'ai plus le magazine, mais j'ai retrouvé qu'il s'agit du n°290
http://www.canardpc.com/news-53113-c...thuning__.html

----------


## Zerger

Le 331 peut faire un bon complément pour le coup  ::P:

----------


## Fizdol

Dites les canards, pour me connecter au site beta mes identifiants sont pas reconnus (mais ça j'ai cru comprendre que c'est narmol) par contre lorsque je veux reset mon mot de passe, ni adresse mail ni pseudo ne sont reconnus. 
Y'a un modo qui peut aider ou je contacte directement CPC ?

Merci !

----------


## Zerger

Tu as essayé de le faire a partir du site de la boutique plutot que du site beta?

----------


## znokiss

> Y'a un modo qui peut aider ou je contacte directement CPC ?


Pour ce genre de questions, tu te la joues VanDamme et t'y fous le contact.

----------


## Fizdol

> Tu as essayé de le faire a partir du site de la boutique plutot que du site beta?


Oui, sur la boutique la vie est belle je peux claquer ma thune, mon compte est reconnu.




> Pour ce genre de questions, tu te la joues VanDamme et t'y fous le contact.


T'as raison, on vit qu'une fois.

----------


## keulz

> Dites les canards, pour me connecter au site beta mes identifiants sont pas reconnus (mais ça j'ai cru comprendre que c'est narmol) par contre lorsque je veux reset mon mot de passe, ni adresse mail ni pseudo ne sont reconnus. 
> Y'a un modo qui peut aider ou je contacte directement CPC ?
> 
> Merci !


Toi, on te dit que le site beta ne gère pas le login mais tu veux quand même l'utiliser pour gérer tes info de login ?  :tired: 

Et active les mails sur le site de KS, il en on envoyé un hier même.

----------


## Fizdol

> Toi, on te dit que le site beta ne gère pas le login mais tu veux quand même l'utiliser pour gérer tes info de login ? 
> 
> Et active les mails sur le site de KS, il en on envoyé un hier même.


Ah ouais mais moi je pensais qu'on pouvait tout de meme se connecter avec l'adresse mail du KS.
Le site est pas utilisable, j'avais pas capté. (j'ai lu le mail en le survolant ...)

----------


## Kaelis

Je te conseille de suivre ce topic qui est plus actuel sur le sujet  :;):

----------


## Calys

> Ah ouais mais moi je pensais qu'on pouvait tout de meme se connecter avec l'adresse mail du KS.
> Le site est pas utilisable, j'avais pas capté. (j'ai lu le mail en le survolant ...)


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...online/updates

----------


## Fizdol

Merci !

----------


## johnclaude

Bonjour.
J'ai été obligé de chercher la news associée sur le site pour retrouver cette discussion, tout ça pour dire: niveau délai, c'est prévu pour cet été/rentrée de septembre?

----------


## Zerger

"Pas avant mi février" aux dernières nouvelles

----------


## Flad

> "Pas avant mi février" aux dernières nouvelles


Sachant qu'on est déjà le 21.....

----------


## lian

Il n’avait aucun commentaire dans le dernier CPC. Ahhh, ces développeurs qui nous pipeautent avec leur date de sortie…

----------


## Chre

> tout ça pour dire: niveau délai, c'est prévu pour cet été/rentrée de septembre?


C'est vrai ça, on s'inquiète  ::P: 
J'espère qu'ils ne sont pas partis avec la caisse !
Parce que http://beta.canardpc.com/ c'est un peu court quand même pour l'instant.

Quoi d'neuf doc ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Max_well

C'est celui là le topic le plus à jour sur le sujet :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10665831

Bon, y'a pas plus d'info, mais la rédac passe là bas, et non plus ici.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Si, si, j'essaye de suivre ce topic aussi.
Comme expliqué sur l'autre topic, on va nous communiquer des infos dans les jours qui viennent, genre planning, date de sortie, les prochaines grandes étapes qui vont suivre, etc...

----------


## johnclaude

Ok, merci d'avoir indiqué le "bon topic".
Si des infos sont prévues pour bientôt, c'est bien aussi simplement j'avais l'impression qu'il n'y en avait pas eu depuis un moment.



> "Pas avant mi février" aux dernières nouvelles





> Sachant qu'on est déjà le 21.....


Toi t'as raté un truc, c'est mi février sauf que l'année n'est pas précisée  ::trollface::

----------


## pitmartinz

Super la MAJ !
J'ai pu lire tout le contenu du CPC 355 depuis le boulot ou je me faisais chier comme un rat mort.

Par contre, j'ai une question... je vois que le numéro 356 est en cours d'écriture, mais les articles de ce dernier ne sont pas encore parus sur le site.

Est-ce voulu ?
Est-ce que les articles sortiront lors de la sortie papier de CPC 356 ?

Auquel cas, je trouverais ça un peu dommage dans le sens ou le gros avantage d'avoir un site web est d'être plus réactif et de sortir des tests quand ils sont prêts et non plus à la date de parution du magazine.

Dernier point, j'ai eu un peu de mal à naviguer à travers tous les articles (comme je l'aurais fait avec mon magazine papier), d'ailleurs j'ai remarqué en recevant mon magazine aujourd'hui que j'ai loupé 1 ou 2 pages.
De même, les pages "news" avec plein de petits paragraphes ne sont pas des plus aisés à lire sur le browser, avec les 3 colonnes et des tailles de paragraphes différents.

Mais sinon, c'est top !  ::):

----------


## lian

Moi aussi j’ai trouvé ça difficile à parcourir mais c’est évident que c’est optimisé pour la tablette ou le smartphone et pas l’écran d’ordi. En théorie il va y avoir les tests des jeux le jour de leur sortie mais nous sommes toujours en version beta.

----------


## Frypolar

> Par contre, j'ai une question... je vois que le numéro 356 est en cours d'écriture, mais les articles de ce dernier ne sont pas encore parus sur le site.
> 
> Est-ce voulu ?
> Est-ce que les articles sortiront lors de la sortie papier de CPC 356 ?


Ben on est le 3 donc ils ne sont pas encore écrits  ::P:  Ils apparaissent bien au fur et à mesure, j’ai déjà pu lire des articles bien avant la parution papier.

----------


## Izual

> Par contre, j'ai une question... je vois que le numéro 356 est en cours d'écriture, mais les articles de ce dernier ne sont pas encore parus sur le site.
> 
> Est-ce voulu ?
> Est-ce que les articles sortiront lors de la sortie papier de CPC 356 ?


Comme le dit Frypo, ils ne sont pas encore tous écrits. Pas d'inquiétude, la publication sur le site commencera, à vue de nez, une semaine avant la parution du magazine papier.

----------


## keulz

> Comme le dit Frypo, ils ne sont pas encore tous écrits. Pas d'inquiétude, la publication sur le site commencera, à vue de nez, une semaine avant la parution du magazine papier.


Ah, donc pas au moment de l'écriture de chaque article ?

----------


## Izual

> Ah, donc pas au moment de l'écriture de chaque article ?


Une fois qu'un article est écrit il faut encore qu'il soit relu et validé par plusieurs personnes différentes, donc ça rallonge un peu la chaine de production. Dans le Kickstarter on parlait d'une publication qui commencerait dix jours avant le bouclage, là pour commencer on table plutôt sur huit jours avant. Ça ne change pas grand chose.

----------


## alx

> C’est évident que c’est optimisé pour la tablette ou le smartphone et pas l’écran d’ordi.


Moui, j'ai tenté un peu rapidement sur smartphone (iOS / Chrome), les articles ça passe, les news c'est illisible.
Je n'ai pas trouvé la navigation dingue non plus.

EDIT : ce qui est normal, puisqu'ils ont bien indiqué n'avoir pas encore attaqué les optimisations mobiles... ce qu'on voit actuellement est bien la version lead desktop PC master race.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ah, donc pas au moment de l'écriture de chaque article ?


Les tests publiés en cours de rédaction c’est plutôt chez Gameblog  ::siffle::

----------


## keulz

> Une fois qu'un article est écrit il faut encore qu'il soit relu


Fake. 
 ::o:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

lol parke tu kroi quon sai ekri?

----------


## keulz

> lol parke tu kroi quon sai ekri?


Aussi, mais surtout tout le monde sait que vous n'écrivez que dans la nuit de jeudi à vendredi, une fois toutes les deux semaines.  ::ninja::

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

Je sais pas si ça peut aider rapport à votre bug avec les connexion :

Connexion à la boutique : Ok
Connexion à la bêta : Pas ok

Je me connecte au forum -> connexion à la bêta OK

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Hello à tous.
Je ferme cette discussion pour centraliser les retours vers les éléments les plus à jour: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...es-abonn%C3%A9

Mise à jour 6 mars:
=======================
Nous pensons avoir identifié et réglé la principale raison des problèmes de connexion.

Il en reste un: 
Si votre mot de passe contient des caractères accentués ou spéciaux (é, à, ç, ù...), il vous faudra le changer préalablement via le forum: http://forum.canardpc.com/
(Ce problème spécifique sera réglé ultérieurement.)

Pour tester si notre solution fonctionne bien pour vous, vous devrez effectuer deux manipulations simples:

1. Déconnexion puis reconnexion au forum (avec vos identifiants de la boutique https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/)
2. Déconnexion puis reconnexion au site beta.canardpc.com

Je vous rappelle que le site est en bêta, donc vous ne serez pas pénalisé dans la durée de votre abonnement Kickstarter: même si votre abo indique aujourd'hui une fin au 31 janvier 2018, il sera prolongé d'autant qu'il faudra en fonction de la date à laquelle l'état du site sera jugé suffisamment acceptable.
=======================

----------

